# the knitting teaparty 29 September '17



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party 29 September '17

I keep my closet door closed. Snow White has figured out how to open in (it's a bi-fold door). He likes to go in and sleep next to the water heater or on top of my shirts that are hanging there. He kind of drapes himself across. Too funny.

Speaking of pets . . . . . .

MUTT LOAF RECIPE FOR DOGS EASY AND HEALTHY

Preparation time: 25 minutes 
Cooking Time: 1 - 1-1/2 hours

Ingredients 
5 ounces carrots, finely sliced
4 ounces fresh or frozen peas
1 pound minced beef
3 ounces fresh wholemeal breadcrumbs, made with wheat and gluten-free bread
2 tablespoons tomato puree
1/2 ounce parsley, chopped
2 eggs, beaten
4 ounces low-fat Parmesan cheese, shaved
3 eggs, hard-boiled and shelled

Instructions
1. Steam the carrots and peas until just tender and set aside to cool. 
2. Mix the minced beef with the breadcrumbs, tomato puree, parsley and beaten eggs until well combined. 
3. Stir in the carrots and peas.
4. Roll the mixture into a ball and divide in half. 
5. Place half of the mixture in the base of a greased 2-pound loaf tin, pressing firmly down into the corners. Make a slight dip along the center.
6. Sprinkle with the shaved Parmesan. 
7. Place the boiled eggs in a row down the center of the tin. 
8. Place the remaining mixture on top, and press firmly around the sides and on top to completely cover the eggs.
9. Cover with foil and bake on the middle shelf of an oven preheated to 350 degrees F, for 1 1/2 hours.
10. Turn out onto a plate, and leave to cool. 
11. Cut into slices, sprinkle with chopped parsley, and serve. 12. Store any leftover Mutt Loaf in the refrigerator for up to a week.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/homemade-mutt-loaf

I know it says man should not live by bread alone - I forget the rest of it. But I have a couple of bread recipes that I think you will love.

HONEY- WHOLE WHEAT BREAD

POSTED BY LORI [email protected]
PREP TIME: 30 MIN + RISING TIME
COOK TIME: 25 MIN
YIELD: 2 LOAVES

INGREDIENTS:
2 cups Gold Medal® whole wheat flour
4 to 5 cups Gold Medal® bread flour
2 Tablespoons granulated white sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
2 packets active dry yeast (.25-ounce envelopes)
1/4 cup honey
1 2/3 cups water
2/3 cup milk
1/4 cup (1/2 stick) unsalted butter
additional flour, as needed

DIRECTIONS:
1. In a large mixing bowl, whisk together the whole wheat flour, 4 cups bread flour, sugar, salt and yeast.
2. In a medium bowl, combine honey, milk, water and butter, and heat to between 105 and 110 degrees in the microwave.
3. Stir the liquids to melt the butter and add, all at once, to the dry ingredients in the mixer bowl.
4. With the dough hook installed on your stand mixer, mix the dough. Add more bread flour by the Tablespoon, as needed, until the dough comes together and clears the bowl. Mix for 5 minutes with the dough hook and remove to a lightly floured counter surface.
5. Knead by hand until no longer sticky, adding flour as necessary. Form the dough into a large round and place in a large, greased bowl.
6. Cover the bowl with plastic wrap or a clean dish towel, let rise in a warm place for 30 minutes (or until about doubled in size). 
7. Remove the dough from the bowl and divide it in half. 
8. Roll each half into a 10 x 12 rectangle and roll each up like a cigar. Pinch the seams. Roll on the counter-top to make a uniform log and place each roll in an oiled 9x5-inch bread pan seam-side up. Shake the roll to oil the bottom, turn the pan over, catch the dough and reinsert it into the pan, seam-side-down.
9. Return the pan to a warm place, cover lightly with a clean dishtowel and let rise an additional 30 minutes or until at least 1 inch above the pan top. 
10. Bake in a preheated 400°F oven for 25 minutes or until the center of the bread tests 190 to 200 degrees. Remove the bread from the pans and let them cool on a rack.

TIPS:
1. If you don't have a stand mixer, you can mix and then knead the bread by hand. It'll be a bit of a workout, but it's worth it.
2. To create a nice, warm place for your loaves to rise, turn on oven for 60 seconds and then turn it off. Turn the oven light on too. The temperature should be just about right for your loaves to rise nicely. (don't forget to turn off the oven!)
3. Want a buttery component to it? Brush butter onto the top of the loaf as soon as it comes out of the oven. Let it soak into the loaf, then remove the loaf from the pan to cool.
4. If you do not plan to consume both loaves right away, they freeze beautifully. Wrap loaf with foil as soon as it comes out of the oven- just foil, nothing else- the wrapping-while-hot trick retains the moisture so when thawed it's very fresh tasting.

Note: Over-kneading and adding too much flour may result in a drier, denser loaf. Be careful.

http://www.recipegirl.com/2012/10/10/honey-whole-wheat-bread/

More bread recipes on the blogs:

Delicious Gluten-Free Bread by Gluten Free Goddess http://glutenfreegoddess.blogspot.com/2009/02/delicious-gluten-free-bread.html

Rustic Sourdough by Stone Soup http://thestonesoup.com/blog/2010/10/rustic-sourdough-the-secret-to-making-amazing-bread-at-home-5-ingredients-simple-baking/

Crockpot Bread Baking by Artisan Bread in Five http://artisanbreadinfive.com/2012/05/29/crock-pot-bread-baking-fast-bread-in-a-slow-cooker/

Basic White Sandwich Bread by The Kitchn http://www.thekitchn.com/how-to-make-basic-white-sandwich-bread-cooking-lessons-from-the-kitchn-166588

Triple Berry Banana Bread with Lemon Glaze

Triple Berry Banana Bread is a fun, fruity twist on the beloved classic. With blackberries, blueberries, raspberries, and a simple lemon glaze, this banana bread is one for the books!

POSTED BY [email protected],COM
PREP TIME: 15 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 1 HOUR
TOTAL TIME: 1 HOUR 15 MINUTES
YIELD: 8 TO 10 SERVINGS

Ingredients:
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted and slightly cooled
2 cups all purpose flour
3/4 cup sugar
3/4 teaspoon baking powder
1/2 teaspoon salt
2 large eggs
1 1/2 cups mashed ripe bananas (about 4 medium bananas)
1/4 cup plain yogurt
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
2 cups mixed berries (if frozen, do not thaw), divided
For the Lemon Glaze
juice of half a lemon, about 3 tablespoons
1/2 cup powdered sugar (or more if you want a thicker glaze)

Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Grease a standard sized loaf pan.
2. In a large bowl, combine the flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt.
3. In a separate bowl, combine the eggs, mashed banana, yogurt, and melted (slightly cooled) butter, and vanilla. Whisk until smooth.
4. Make a well in the center of the flour mixture and pour in the banana mixture. Stir gently until just combined, being careful not to over mix. 
5. Gently fold in 1 1/2 cups of the berries, reserving 1/2 cup for topping.
6. Pour batter into prepared bread pan. Sprinkle the remaining berries on top, gently pressing them down into the batter.
7. Bake until the loaf is golden brown and a toothpick inserted into the center comes out clean, about 1 hour. If bread seems to be browning too quickly, tent with aluminum foil.
8. Cool the loaf in the pan for 5 minutes, then gently turn out onto a wire rack. Cool completely before cutting.
9. To prepare the lemon glaze, whisk together the lemon juice and powdered sugar until smooth. Drizzle over the top of the bread just before eating.

https://www.mybakingaddiction.com/triple-berry-banana-bread-with-lemon-glaze/

SKILLET BREAD STOVE TOP 4 INGREDIENTS VIDEO

Ingredients
1 packet of Active Dry Yeast
4 and 1/3 cups of all-purpose flour
Olive Oil
1/2 tsp of Salt
2 cups of lukewarm water
Rosemary
Garlic cloves and Canola Oil for an optional Garlic topping.

Garlie Puree
1. Simmer peeled garlic cloves in canola oil for 45 minutes stirring frequently.
2. Strain oil, reserving for other uses.
3. Mash garlic cloves and store in the fridge for 3-4 days. Use for spreading on breads, stirring into soups or flavoring mashed potatoes.

Directions
1. Start by mixing your yeast and water in a large bowl, then stir in the salt and one cup of the flour with a wooden spoon ( metal spoons aren't recommended). 
2. Add the rest of the flour one cup at a time and cover with a piece of plastic wrap, then leave it to 'proof' for around an hour.
3. Lightly oil your skillet, punch down the dough into a basic shape and pop it into the skillet. 
4. Cover the skillet with a tea towel and leave for another 30 minutes.
5. Preheat the oven to 400F and bake for 35-40 minutes. 
6. Rosemary and garlic are the ideal flavor combinations to finish off your Bread and a sprinkle of coarse Sea Salt will also go well.

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/recipes/easy-no-knead-skillet-bread

BACON AND CHEDDAR ZUCCHINI BREAD

This recipe can also be used to make muffins. You can also make ahead and freeze.

Posted by lovefoodies
Prep Time: 10 mins
Cook Time: 1 hrs 20 mins
Total Time: 1 hrs 30 mins

Ingredients
3 eggs
1 Tablespoon sugar
1/2 cup or 120 ml oil
1 cup Or Half of a whole zucchini washed and shredded, about 1
1 cup or 200 g cooked and drained chopped bacon cooled
1 cup or 100 g grated Cheddar cheese
6 Tablespoons of milk
1 1/2 cups or 190 g All Purpose flour
1/2 tsp baking soda
1/2 tsp baking powder
Pinch of salt
1 Teaspoon Black Pepper
Instructions
1. In a mixer, add eggs, sugar, oil and mix for 5 minutes. 
2. Switch off mixer and using a wooden spoon, add the zucchini, bacon and cheese. Combine well. 
3. Add 6 Tablespoons of milk.
4. In a separate bowl, mix together flour, baking soda and baking powder, salt & pepper. Add that slowly to the wet mix and combine well.
5. Pour the batter into the lined bread pan and bake at 325 F / 170 C for 1 hr 20 minutes. Test with a toothpick the center is cooked.

https://lovefoodies.com/bacon-and-cheddar-zucchini-bread.html

It's Friday already - one more day left in the month. I was looking at the calendar and noticed I completely missed the first day of fall which was the 22nd. We have been having fall weather for the last several days. Today is dark and gloomy - hopefully the sun will break through sometime today.

I'm about ready to turn on the heat. (oh my goodness - ask for sun and it appears - it is fairly cloudy so we catch the bright rays when it gets to a clear spot). My little heater went the way of all flesh and I haven't replaced it yet. That really is all I need. But I may turn on the heat just to take the chill off. My sweater and shawl is not quite doing it.

I figured it would be nice to have a soup recipe to dunk all the bread you are going to be making.

ITALIAN SAUSAGE SOUP WITH KALE AND BEANS

Hearty and incredibly delicious soup prepared with Italian Sausage, onions, garlic, kale, and beans!

Course Dinner
Cuisine Italian

Prep Time 10 minutes
Cook Time 30 minutes
Total Time 40 minutes

Servings 8
Calories 432 kcal
Author Katerina | Diethood

Ingredients
3 tablespoons olive oil, divided
1 pound Italian sausage links, casings removed you can also use Italian turkey sausage
1 yellow onion, diced
2 large carrots, rinsed and sliced
3 celery stalks, rinsed and sliced
1 bay leaf
1 sprig fresh thyme
2 teaspoons Italian Seasoning
4 cloves garlic, minced
salt and pepper, to taste
1 bunch kale, stems removed and roughly chopped
2 cans white cannellini beans, drained and rinsed
6 to 8 cups low sodium, low fat beef or chicken broth
1/2 cup shredded parmesan cheese, optional
8 slices crusty baguette, optional

Instructions
1. Heat one tablespoon olive oil over medium heat in a large dutch oven or soup pot.
2. Add sausage and cook for about 8 to 10 minutes or until browned, stirring occasionally to break into smaller pieces.
3. Transfer with a slotted spoon to a plate and set aside.
4. Pour remaining olive oil to the soup pot and heat it up.
5. Add onions, carrots, celery, bay leaf, thyme, and Italian seasoning; cook for about 8 minutes, or until vegetables are tender.
6. Stir in garlic, salt, pepper, and continue to cook for 1 minute.
7. Mix in kale and cook until it starts to wilt, about 1 to 2 minutes.
8. Stir in beans, prepared sausage, and broth; bring to a boil. 
9. Lower heat to a simmer and cook uncovered for 15 minutes to combine all the flavors. 
10. Remove from heat and take out the bay leaf and sprig of thyme.
11. Divide soup among bowls and top with cheese.
12. Serve with a slice of baguette. (optional)

WW SMART POINTS: 12

https://diethood.com/italian-sausage-soup-kale-beans/?utm_source=MadMimi&utm_medium=email&utm_content=ITALIAN+SAUSAGE+SOUP+with+KALE+and+BEANS+RECIPE&utm_campaign=20170919_m141518956_ITALIAN+SAUSAGE+SOUP+with+KALE+AND+BEANS+RECIPE&utm_term=sausage-and-kale-soup_jpg_3F1505844866

Morning Glory Muffins

AUTHOR: JAMIE
PREP TIME: 20 MINUTES
COOK TIME: 22 MINUTES
TOTAL TIME: 42 MINUTES
YIELD: 18 MUFFINS

Morning Glory Muffins are sweet, moist and ideal for busy mornings! Pair them with a mug of your favorite coffee for the perfect fall breakfast.

Ingredients:
1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour
1 1/4 cups whole wheat flour
1 cup sugar
2 teaspoons ground cinnamon
1/2 teaspoon nutmeg
2 teaspoons baking soda
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt
3 eggs
3/4 cup applesauce
1/2 cup vegetable oil
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
1 cup grated carrots
1 cup grated zucchini
1 medium tart apple, peeled and grated
1 8-ounce can crushed pineapple, drained
1/2 cup sweetened coconut flakes
1/3 pecans; coarsely chopped

Directions:
1. Preheat oven to 350° F. Grease or line a muffin tins with paper liners.
2. In a large bowl, combine flours, sugar, cinnamon, nutmeg, baking soda and kosher salt. Whisk the dry ingredients until thoroughly combined.
3. In another bowl, combine the eggs, applesauce, vegetable oil and vanilla. Stir in carrots, zucchini, apple, pineapple, coconut and pecans.
4. Combine wet and dry ingredients and mix until thoroughly combined, but do not overmix.
5. Fill greased or paper-lined muffin cups two-thirds full. 
6. Bake in preheated oven for 20-22 minutes, or until a toothpick comes out clean.
7. Allow muffins to cool in the pan for about 5 minutes before removing to a wire rack.

Notes:
1. No whole wheat flour? No problem, simply sub in all-purpose
2. Feel free to substitute unsweetened applesauce and/or coconut in this recipe.
3. These muffins are best served the same day; however, they will keep in an airtight container for up to 2 days.

https://www.mybakingaddiction.com/morning-glory-muffins/

Sam


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

*Summary of 22nd September, 2017 by Darowil*

The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-496838-1.html

The most important thing to happen this week is the birth of *Darowil's* DGS Gordon James on Monday evening (of course I am not at all biased as to the importance of this event!). All doing well.

*Pacer's* DS Matthew had his wisdom teeth removed recently - but is now almost recovered. And *Darowil* had one removed Friday - with no hassles at all from it.

*Budasha* has had another lot of injections in her eye. Had them around a year ago for a leak which has started again so now to see if they are effective again.

*The Wren* had day surgery for removal of a kidney stone on Tuesday. Sam is feeling fine but tired after.

After getting home from rehab post hip replacement *Marikayknits* developed swelling in the feet and legs and needed a few days in hospital to sort it out. They don't know what caused it but it is currently under control.

*Sorlenna's* Bub due for cataract surgery on Tuesday. Also saw the orthopaedic surgeon about his shoulder - to continue with physical therapy rather than surgery at least for now. Her DD's back seems to have responded well to physical therapy.

*Cashmeregma* had grandparents day at the school (just the two youngest now as the oldest has moved up). A great day was had by all including the other grandmother who went with them.

PHOTOS
12 - *Sassafras* - View of Mt. Whitney / Driving on Owens Lake
14 - *Swedenme* - Knitting book
18 - *Bonnie* - Corn and potatoes
22 - * Budasha* - Knitterati block
23 - *Gwen* - Living room
24 - *Fan* - Yarn for an Outlander shawl
24 - *Lurker* - Funny
28 - *Poledra* - Fraternal socks
29 - *Swedenme* - Snowmen hats & booties/Baby cardigan
31 - *Darowil* - Cardigan, sweater & blanket for Gordon James
32 - *Kate* - New DGS card for Darowil
34 - *Budasha* - Another Knitterati square
41 - *Bonnie* - Flower/leaf printed paper
48 - *Bonnie* - Geese / Firesong
54 - *Bonnie* - Poppets
61 - *Lurker* - Flat leafed parsley & cilantro (coriander)
64 - *Pammie* - Shawl
65 - *Pammie* - Shawl (enlarged)
72 - *Fan* - Grandfather clock

CRAFTS
2 - *Sam* - Tiny crochet booties for Christmas decorations (link)
33 - *Gwen* - Condo knitting (link)
45 - *Sam* - Stuffed cabbage rolls
59 - *Bonnie* - Poppets pattern (link)
72 - *Sam* - End of Summer shawl pattern (link)

RECIPES
7 - *Sam* - Soda pops cake recipe (link)
9 - *Gwen* - Calf's liver with onions and bell pepper

OTHERS
6 - *Sam* - The effects of pollution on copd (link)
23 - *Bonnie* - The Firesong experience (link)
28 - *Flyty1n* - Continuous ink supply system (link)
48 - *Bonnie* - Different types of celery (link)
69 - *Fltyt1n* - Constitutional timeline - votes for US women (link)


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Thanks for the start Sam - I was beginning to worry!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm sorry i kept you up - way past your bedtime. i was sitting in the living room just knitting away - all of a sudden i wondered where snow white was -
in looking for him i noticed the time. i will try not to do that very often.

thank you kate and darowil for you part of the opening. it is appreciated by all of us. --- sam



KateB said:


> Thanks for the start Sam - I was beginning to worry!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm sorry i kept you up - way past your bedtime. i was sitting in the living room just knitting away - all of a sudden i wondered where snow white was -
> in looking for him i noticed the time. i will try not to do that very often.
> 
> thank you kate and darowil for you part of the opening. it is appreciated by all of us. --- sam


Not a problem Sam it's still only just after 10pm here. Do get yourself another heater, we can't have you getting cold. I wish you were nearer and I'd gift you a fan heater we've got that we don't use - we were given 2 of them by the gas board when they had to turn off our gas (which we use for heating and cooking) for 2 days. We didn't even take one of them out of the box, but they wouldn't take them back as it would cost more than they were worth to have them tested before someone else could get them!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I was late getting on but see I'm lucky enough to be on page 1 - now back to the beginning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Some really good recipes, Sam. Love the mutt loaf one.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the opening ladies. It's always helpful. I'm off to hear some music tonight so back later.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Checking in. Thank you Sam and the summary ladies for the updates. Fan, what a beautiful heirloom clock. It is wonderful. A beautiful fall day here. Chilly this AM when Penny and I enjoyed our walk to the park, but clear air and already some of the maples are turning colors.


----------



## golfhag (Jun 3, 2011)

Definitely going to make the Berry Banana bred, sounds like a winner


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hello Sam ladies just thought I would mark my place before before I go to bed, I've had about 4 hours sleep in the last 2days and now I'm really tired can just about keep my eyes open so hopefully I'll get some sleep . 
Speaking of pets I had a funny conversation with mishka today , I'm in the kitchen and she comes in and nudges me so I ask her what she wants , she looks at me sticks her tongue right out down the side of her mouth and starts panting I burst out laughing as I knew exact,y what she wanted , I said DO you want water and her reply was woof , she must have been thirsty as she drank the full bowl ????
Now off to bed goodnight ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam I must admit the Mutt Loaf sounds like it would be a good human food too; I'd eat it anyway unless the minced beef was really canned dog food. I used to puree veggies and add them to meat loaf as a way to sneak veggies into my oldest.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks for the opening, Sam & ladies. I need a mutt to make the mutt loaf for! And I sometimes think I could live on bread alone...but I would need new clothes, as I would gain a lot of weight...heh.

I'll be back later--just wanted to claim a chair.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thank you Sam and ladies.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

golfhag said:


> Definitely going to make the Berry Banana bred, sounds like a winner


Welcome to the Tea Party. This is the recipe I like too.

Well I made page 1. Not often I do that especially on the current times. But I couldn't be bothered getting out of bed so am on my phone. 
Clocks go forward tonight so will be a more respectable time week at 7.30. And when Sams clocks change 8.30. But that means the digest isn't out till 8.30pm so I can't win. 
However does mean I can now post summaries when needed.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

when you make it golfhag please let us know what you thought of it. we are here 24/7 so drop in anytime and let us know what you are doing. what do you have on the needles right now. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it - it will be there every time you come to visit. we'll be looking for you.
--- sam



golfhag said:


> Definitely going to make the Berry Banana bred, sounds like a winner


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i really think it is hamburger gwen. i'm thinking blanco would really like it too. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam I must admit the Mutt Loaf sounds like it would be a good human food too; I'd eat it anyway unless the minced beef was really canned dog food. I used to puree veggies and add them to meat loaf as a way to sneak veggies into my oldest.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

be sure and tell us what you think of it - duh - do you have a way to bake anything? --- sam



darowil said:


> Welcome to the Tea Party. This is the recipe I like too.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> be sure and tell us what you think of it - duh - do you have a way to bake anything? --- sam


I've done a few things in the Weber. May try it or wait till the tooth fairy visits.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Friday and welcome to a new week at the Tea Party!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies just thought I would mark my place before before I go to bed, I've had about 4 hours sleep in the last 2days and now I'm really tired can just about keep my eyes open so hopefully I'll get some sleep .
> Speaking of pets I had a funny conversation with mishka today , I'm in the kitchen and she comes in and nudges me so I ask her what she wants , she looks at me sticks her tongue right out down the side of her mouth and starts panting I burst out laughing as I knew exact,y what she wanted , I said DO you want water and her reply was woof , she must have been thirsty as she drank the full bowl ????
> Now off to bed goodnight ????


I hope you get a good rest, 4 hrs in 2 nights isn't much


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I'm going to try the Morning Glory muffins, they sound good & with all that "stuff" in them, they should be moist.

Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries.

I can't believe it's Friday again, seems I blink & the week is gone!
Well despite all the farm gopher projects I managed to get the things done I had planned, I got about 60 pounds of carrots cleaned, bagged & in the cold room. I decided to try drying some of my cutting celery so the dehydrator is full & the house smells good.
Has anyone tried drying carrots? There's still lots of carrots in the garden so I may try a few of those to use in soups.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I am curious. Are you the one who grows peas and combines them? What kind are they? The only ones I can think of are soy beans which my son grows.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tired but house presentable. Girls coming in late so will eat dinner without them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Did take hour nap and 2 Acetaminophen as I overdid it.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

It's not even 9:30pm yet and I can barely keep my eyes open. However, it has been a long and busy day. Had to get all the extra banking business completed (after clean-up at Elm) today. We have transferred the funds and a CD to more local bank where Susan has a friend who seems to have become her personal banker. She drove and I signed my name and date on a number of lines on various pages. All this to set up a business loan for the new building.

Heiens and Company will own the building and all of the apartments and office space on the second floor. Rents from those units will go the Heiens & Co as income and will, in turn, be used to pay Susan a salary, provide operating funds for Take Flight and meal necessities for our kitchen and food service. Various groups seem to be lining up to help us in providing foodstuffs for meals for our folks. It is amazing to watch how God is working our His timetable in our lives and goals to provide for people in this county--whether for nourishing meals, GED educational assistance, work force development, social and emotional support, etc.

I am continuing to trust Him to work out all things while I attempt to minister to our people in His service. But now I am getting sleepy and think I will talk to y'all later.

Much love and many hugs to each of you. I am grateful for your friendship and support.

Ohio Joy


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's not even 9:30pm yet and I can barely keep my eyes open. However, it has been a long and busy day. Had to get all the extra banking business completed (after clean-up at Elm) today. We have transferred the funds and a CD to more local bank where Susan has a friend who seems to have become her personal banker. She drove and I signed my name and date on a number of lines on various pages. All this to set up a business loan for the new building.
> 
> Heiens and Company will own the building and all of the apartments and office space on the second floor. Rents from those units will go the Heiens & Co as income and will, in turn, be used to pay Susan a salary, provide operating funds for Take Flight and meal necessities for our kitchen and food service. Various groups seem to be lining up to help us in providing foodstuffs for meals for our folks. It is amazing to watch how God is working our His timetable in our lives and goals to provide for people in this county--whether for nourishing meals, GED educational assistance, work force development, social and emotional support, etc.
> 
> ...


Awesome, Joy! I'm glad to see that it is all coming together.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Thank you, Sam, for getting us started again. It is so nice to see you back at your post. We were happy to help out when needed, but it just isn't quite the same, with out you. I may be trying the skillet bread!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> *Summary of 22nd September, 2017 by Darowil*
> 
> The summary and following lists are a summary of last week's Tea Party and are of more value to the regulars here unable to keep up with all the chatter than to newbies - who are very welcome to join us at any time just by speaking up and making yourself known. All the pages etc refer back to last week's Tea Party http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-496838-1.html
> 
> ...


Thank you to Kate and Margaret for the summaries.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks for the opening ladies. It's always helpful. I'm off to hear some music tonight so back later.


enjoy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

golfhag said:


> Definitely going to make the Berry Banana bred, sounds like a winner


Welcome to our tea table! Hope you will stop in often. What are you knitting?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies just thought I would mark my place before before I go to bed, I've had about 4 hours sleep in the last 2days and now I'm really tired can just about keep my eyes open so hopefully I'll get some sleep .
> Speaking of pets I had a funny conversation with mishka today , I'm in the kitchen and she comes in and nudges me so I ask her what she wants , she looks at me sticks her tongue right out down the side of her mouth and starts panting I burst out laughing as I knew exact,y what she wanted , I said DO you want water and her reply was woof , she must have been thirsty as she drank the full bowl ????
> Now off to bed goodnight ????


LOL Mishka sure knows how to tell you what she wants. She must have been really thirsty! I hope you sleep well tonight.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you for starting our week.
Margaret and Kate, thank you for summaries.
OhioJoy, wow, you and Susan have accomplished so much at Elm. I am so proud of you both and heartened that the rents will cover a salary for Susan. Will pray for your success in this wonderful adventure.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Golf hat, welcome, stop by often. What are you knitting?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I'm going to try the Morning Glory muffins, they sound good & with all that "stuff" in them, they should be moist.
> 
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> ...


If the carrots are sliced thin enough, they should dehydrate well. I am glad you got everything done you had planned.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> I am curious. Are you the one who grows peas and combines them? What kind are they? The only ones I can think of are soy beans which my son grows.


Hello Jackie! I've been missing you!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tired but house presentable. Girls coming in late so will eat dinner without them.


Enjoy their company!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Did take hour nap and 2 Acetaminophen as I overdid it.


You deserved the nap.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's not even 9:30pm yet and I can barely keep my eyes open. However, it has been a long and busy day. Had to get all the extra banking business completed (after clean-up at Elm) today. We have transferred the funds and a CD to more local bank where Susan has a friend who seems to have become her personal banker. She drove and I signed my name and date on a number of lines on various pages. All this to set up a business loan for the new building.
> 
> Heiens and Company will own the building and all of the apartments and office space on the second floor. Rents from those units will go the Heiens & Co as income and will, in turn, be used to pay Susan a salary, provide operating funds for Take Flight and meal necessities for our kitchen and food service. Various groups seem to be lining up to help us in providing foodstuffs for meals for our folks. It is amazing to watch how God is working our His timetable in our lives and goals to provide for people in this county--whether for nourishing meals, GED educational assistance, work force development, social and emotional support, etc.
> 
> ...


God said "Ask and ye shall receive". You have asked, as have all of us here, for His help in serving His people at Elm, and He has heard.

Hugs and love back to you and yours.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
> Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
> Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


That is wonderful news! I am so glad. It will make it so much safer and easier for you now.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is wonderful news! I am so glad. It will make it so much safer and easier for you now.


 :sm24:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Well another week has passed me by in a blur if 3.30am wake ups. Currently doing pedestrian control at a cinema construction site. Locals are more than ready to have path back during daylight hours. Even got an hour knitting this morning before area got too active. 

The workers can be as entertaining as some of the people passing by. Check what the steel workers did because the local council has not removed the bus stop signs. Do not know when that will happen, hopefully before glass is laid.

Not much time for crafting currently. End of the week I am ready for rest. This weekend, I get 2 days off as Monday is public holiday.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Julie, glad your path has been laid. A few more days and a bit more freedom for you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well another week has passed me by in a blur if 3.30am wake ups. Currently doing pedestrian control at a cinema construction site. Locals are more than ready to have path back during daylight hours. Even got an hour knitting this morning before area got too active.
> 
> The workers can be as entertaining as some of the people passing by. Check what the steel workers did because the local council has not removed the bus stop signs. Do not know when that will happen, hopefully before glass is laid.
> 
> Not much time for crafting currently. End of the week I am ready for rest. This weekend, I get 2 days off as Monday is public holiday.


Is that car any closer!?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Julie, glad your path has been laid. A few more days and a bit more freedom for you


 :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

jacklou - good to see you. what have you been up to? what are you knitting. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> I am curious. Are you the one who grows peas and combines them? What kind are they? The only ones I can think of are soy beans which my son grows.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds great joy - when is moving day? --- sam



jheiens said:


> It's not even 9:30pm yet and I can barely keep my eyes open. However, it has been a long and busy day. Had to get all the extra banking business completed (after clean-up at Elm) today. We have transferred the funds and a CD to more local bank where Susan has a friend who seems to have become her personal banker. She drove and I signed my name and date on a number of lines on various pages. All this to set up a business loan for the new building.
> 
> Heiens and Company will own the building and all of the apartments and office space on the second floor. Rents from those units will go the Heiens & Co as income and will, in turn, be used to pay Susan a salary, provide operating funds for Take Flight and meal necessities for our kitchen and food service. Various groups seem to be lining up to help us in providing foodstuffs for meals for our folks. It is amazing to watch how God is working our His timetable in our lives and goals to provide for people in this county--whether for nourishing meals, GED educational assistance, work force development, social and emotional support, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

are these houses being built above the ground? you mentioned 'piles'. is your house above ground on piles? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
> Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
> Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and now i am to bed. --- sam


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Good evening everyone, another vote for the Berry muffins. I love the frozen mixed berries. I cook them with a little sugar and water and then add a spoonful to plain Greek yogurt I have flavored with a little honey and some vanilla. Had a nice visit last night with some other house moms at a fundraiser at another sorority. All the sororities and fraternities have a charity that they support. Ours supports a volunteer program that supports children going through the court system. Tomorrow I am going out for pizza with a friend. We have had some lovely fall days; leaves are starting to turn. Northern Minnesota may have a frost tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hi Sam and summary ladies, great to start a new week. 
Marla and I had to go to Cheyenne today for some shopping and finally got home a bit after 6pm,
long day, but at least we have that done, need to run to Scottsbluff in the morning since I forgot to get David a belt when we were at Walmart today, oh well, it will be a quick trip. 
Figured I'd comment on what I wanted to from last week and just post it here in one big post, and now I think it's time to head to bed, I'm pooped. 
I hope that everyone that is under the weather is on the mend soon, those looking at medical procedures have uneventful procedures and recoveries. 
Hugs to all!!



pammie1234 said:


> My craft room needs to be cleaned up also. Most of the yarn is put away, but I have needles all over the place! I don't like to straighten up and organize, but I need to get it done. I need some motivation!


I don't like to either, but I really need to be able to find my needles and whatever yarn I want when I want them, so good motivation to get them all organised. lol



pammie1234 said:


> I started my Aunt's shawl. I'm using a thinner yarn than the pattern called for, but am using the size of needles. That was what Jynx was doing, but her pic looks tighter than mine! I'm usually a tighter knitter, but this seems very loose. So now I have to decide if I want to frog and start over with smaller needles! It looks good, but the pattern is less defined, and I'm not sure I like the way it looks. I guess I could start over with smaller needles on the 2nd skein and see which I like best! Isn't it funny how we work things out while talking about our problem!


I like the second one also, I see later, that you've decided to continue with the size 9's.



pammie1234 said:


> We don't have that problem here in Richardson. They pay someone to drive around and look for violations! I've had notices about my trees, shrubs, and a few days ago, for my fence. It can be irritating, but I am glad that they try to keep things looking good.


We have the lawn police that give you tickets if your grass is over 8 inches tall, but I guess shrubs and bushes blocking sightlines and sidewalks aren't important. Oh well, what can one do.



Bonnie7591 said:


> Darn spell check????Purging????


 :sm23: :sm23:



Swedenme said:


> They would have to give themselves a notice here as the land is owned by the council , the trouble here is that the bushes that were once a security hedge are now growing into trees , so there is no protection at the bottom . A couple of days ago I caught two teenagers trying to climb my fence to take a short cut through this piece of land , they flattened my poor passion flower and now that part of my fence is loose . Did find it funny though as I've never seen two teenagers move so quick as I told them to get down quick or i would drag them down ,


At least they took off and didn't give you any guff. Would have been funny to watch though. lol



KateB said:


> Scot.....never Scotch, that's a drink!


LOL! I knew the Scotch part. lol



Gweniepooh said:


> I have always loved grandfather clocks. Would love to find an old one but know that isn't likely to happen. We do have a mantle clock that needs winding up that chimes and I also have a cuckoo clock that I'd love to get repaired. The cockoo clock was my parents but I don't remember it working since I was about 4 or 5 yrs old. I still hope someday to find a place to have it repaired.
> 
> And yes, getting all this cleaned and cleared is exhausting but in such a good way. The more I get done the happier I feel.[/quote
> 
> ...


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> I am curious. Are you the one who grows peas and combines them? What kind are they? The only ones I can think of are soy beans which my son grows.


They are yellow peas, like the ones you see in pea soup mix. Most are exported to India.
We don't grow soybeans here, our season is too short


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's not even 9:30pm yet and I can barely keep my eyes open. However, it has been a long and busy day. Had to get all the extra banking business completed (after clean-up at Elm) today. We have transferred the funds and a CD to more local bank where Susan has a friend who seems to have become her personal banker. She drove and I signed my name and date on a number of lines on various pages. All this to set up a business loan for the new building.
> 
> Heiens and Company will own the building and all of the apartments and office space on the second floor. Rents from those units will go the Heiens & Co as income and will, in turn, be used to pay Susan a salary, provide operating funds for Take Flight and meal necessities for our kitchen and food service. Various groups seem to be lining up to help us in providing foodstuffs for meals for our folks. It is amazing to watch how God is working our His timetable in our lives and goals to provide for people in this county--whether for nourishing meals, GED educational assistance, work force development, social and emotional support, etc.
> 
> ...


It's great to hear things are falling into place for the new building.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
> Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
> Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


Great that things are finally progressing & they are making the cement rough so it will be safer


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just came in from helping DH move equipment home, he managed to get done despite the auger disaster. He needs to unload the semi & bring he auger home in the morning but at least the pressure is off now.
I think we are going to a funeral tomorrow, a fellow that DH has gone fishing to BC with a few times, only 54, was getting ready for work this past week & dropped dead of a massive heart attack. I didn't know him very well but our friends are going & she wants me to come along too. The funeral is in Meadow Lake, about an hour away.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Hi Sam and summary ladies, great to start a new week.
> Marla and I had to go to Cheyenne today for some shopping and finally got home a bit after 6pm,
> long day, but at least we have that done, need to run to Scottsbluff in the morning since I forgot to get David a belt when we were at Walmart today, oh well, it will be a quick trip.
> Figured I'd comment on what I wanted to from last week and just post it here in one big post, and now I think it's time to head to bed, I'm pooped.
> ...


Well spotted DH, I've seen them on some antiques shows and yes they're worth a lot of money, but we would never sell, it's a very special heirloom which will stay in our family at least 200 more years hopefully.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I'll go to bed. I have really been staying up until the wee morning hours, and then napping during the day! Needless to say, I don't get much done. See you tomorrow!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I'm going to try the Morning Glory muffins, they sound good & with all that "stuff" in them, they should be moist.
> 
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> ...


Glad you managed to get everything done Bonnie. Hope the weather continues to cooperate so you can get all your garden done and more importantly the farmers can get all their harvest in


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

jheiens said:


> It's not even 9:30pm yet and I can barely keep my eyes open. However, it has been a long and busy day. Had to get all the extra banking business completed (after clean-up at Elm) today. We have transferred the funds and a CD to more local bank where Susan has a friend who seems to have become her personal banker. She drove and I signed my name and date on a number of lines on various pages. All this to set up a business loan for the new building.
> 
> Heiens and Company will own the building and all of the apartments and office space on the second floor. Rents from those units will go the Heiens & Co as income and will, in turn, be used to pay Susan a salary, provide operating funds for Take Flight and meal necessities for our kitchen and food service. Various groups seem to be lining up to help us in providing foodstuffs for meals for our folks. It is amazing to watch how God is working our His timetable in our lives and goals to provide for people in this county--whether for nourishing meals, GED educational assistance, work force development, social and emotional support, etc.
> 
> ...


So glad that everything is going along as planned Joy ? Hope the new home for Elm is perfect and that you are able to help lots and lots of people


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> LOL Mishka sure knows how to tell you what she wants. She must have been really thirsty! I hope you sleep well tonight.


Thank you Tami I did , woke up once but went straight back to sleep


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
> Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
> Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


That is good news Julie. Is Ringo able to get out the back now ?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> are these houses being built above the ground? you mentioned 'piles'. is your house above ground on piles? --- sam


Yes, both are above ground- the wooden piles are being used because the ground floods at that point. My house also is up on piles.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great that things are finally progressing & they are making the cement rough so it will be safer


And that it happened as a surprise!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That is good news Julie. Is Ringo able to get out the back now ?


No - only when leashed. The fence will not be rebuilt until construction is complete. And of course at the moment he might immortalise himself in the soft cement! (paw prints)


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Good grief I didnt realise we were on a new week (forgot somehow).... so I will see if I can copy and paste from the end of the old one. 

Hi everyone, I am having a relaxing afternoon. The football grand final is on but I arent interested in watching it (sorry Margaret LOL). Yesterday I danced in the morning and then DD and girls came over for the afternoon., we actually managed to be outside for a couple of hours as the weather was fairly nice. Today it has only got to 16c (not the best considering it is Spring) but the sun has been shining. I bought a punnet of Verbena seedlings and got them planted into pots today and also caught up a bit spraying some weeds. DD sent me this photo of both girls, thought I would share to keep you up to date on the little pudding LOL. As you can see she is thriving. 

Edit... she actually DOES have a little bit of hair LOL.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Ok so now I am on the correct TP, thankyou Sam and ladies for our new beginning. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies just thought I would mark my place before before I go to bed, I've had about 4 hours sleep in the last 2days and now I'm really tired can just about keep my eyes open so hopefully I'll get some sleep .
> Speaking of pets I had a funny conversation with mishka today , I'm in the kitchen and she comes in and nudges me so I ask her what she wants , she looks at me sticks her tongue right out down the side of her mouth and starts panting I burst out laughing as I knew exact,y what she wanted , I said DO you want water and her reply was woof , she must have been thirsty as she drank the full bowl ????
> Now off to bed goodnight ????


I hope you had a better sleep Sonja. How funny Mishka is...LOL


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

pammie1234 said:


> Awesome, Joy! I'm glad to see that it is all coming together.


Me too! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
> Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
> Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


Yay you have a path! And they are working on a Saturday! Woo hoo. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in from helping DH move equipment home, he managed to get done despite the auger disaster. He needs to unload the semi & bring he auger home in the morning but at least the pressure is off now.
> I think we are going to a funeral tomorrow, a fellow that DH has gone fishing to BC with a few times, only 54, was getting ready for work this past week & dropped dead of a massive heart attack. I didn't know him very well but our friends are going & she wants me to come along too. The funeral is in Meadow Lake, about an hour away.


I am glad the pressure is off your DH now and he has got the job done. Sorry to hear about that poor man, gosh what a shock for the family.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies just thought I would mark my place before before I go to bed, I've had about 4 hours sleep in the last 2days and now I'm really tired can just about keep my eyes open so hopefully I'll get some sleep .
> Speaking of pets I had a funny conversation with mishka today , I'm in the kitchen and she comes in and nudges me so I ask her what she wants , she looks at me sticks her tongue right out down the side of her mouth and starts panting I burst out laughing as I knew exact,y what she wanted , I said DO you want water and her reply was woof , she must have been thirsty as she drank the full bowl ????
> Now off to bed goodnight ????


Clever dog!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Thank you for a wonderful start everyone. Sam, I am going to enjoy reading those recipes at coffee time this morning :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's not even 9:30pm yet and I can barely keep my eyes open. However, it has been a long and busy day. Had to get all the extra banking business completed (after clean-up at Elm) today. We have transferred the funds and a CD to more local bank where Susan has a friend who seems to have become her personal banker. She drove and I signed my name and date on a number of lines on various pages. All this to set up a business loan for the new building.
> 
> Heiens and Company will own the building and all of the apartments and office space on the second floor. Rents from those units will go the Heiens & Co as income and will, in turn, be used to pay Susan a salary, provide operating funds for Take Flight and meal necessities for our kitchen and food service. Various groups seem to be lining up to help us in providing foodstuffs for meals for our folks. It is amazing to watch how God is working our His timetable in our lives and goals to provide for people in this county--whether for nourishing meals, GED educational assistance, work force development, social and emotional support, etc.
> 
> ...


Pleased that everything is working out well for you all, Joy. Love and hugs right back attcha!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


Beautiful picture Cathy, pudding sure is growing and Serena looks so grown-up


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
> Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
> Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


Good news Julie that things are moving forward at last. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies just thought I would mark my place before before I go to bed, I've had about 4 hours sleep in the last 2days and now I'm really tired can just about keep my eyes open so hopefully I'll get some sleep .
> Speaking of pets I had a funny conversation with mishka today , I'm in the kitchen and she comes in and nudges me so I ask her what she wants , she looks at me sticks her tongue right out down the side of her mouth and starts panting I burst out laughing as I knew exact,y what she wanted , I said DO you want water and her reply was woof , she must have been thirsty as she drank the full bowl ????
> Now off to bed goodnight ????


I hope you have had a better night. Mishka is a clever girl with a clever mum who responds to her :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> It's not even 9:30pm yet and I can barely keep my eyes open. However, it has been a long and busy day. Had to get all the extra banking business completed (after clean-up at Elm) today. We have transferred the funds and a CD to more local bank where Susan has a friend who seems to have become her personal banker. She drove and I signed my name and date on a number of lines on various pages. All this to set up a business loan for the new building.
> 
> Heiens and Company will own the building and all of the apartments and office space on the second floor. Rents from those units will go the Heiens & Co as income and will, in turn, be used to pay Susan a salary, provide operating funds for Take Flight and meal necessities for our kitchen and food service. Various groups seem to be lining up to help us in providing foodstuffs for meals for our folks. It is amazing to watch how God is working our His timetable in our lives and goals to provide for people in this county--whether for nourishing meals, GED educational assistance, work force development, social and emotional support, etc.
> 
> ...


This is wonderful news. God bless.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
> Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
> Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


Well that is a blessing. Did you have a go on the bouncy giraffe or was there a height restriction? :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


That is a very sweet photo :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Beautiful picture Cathy, pudding sure is growing and Serena looks so grown-up


Haha yes little pudding Penelope is nearly 5 months old, I cant believe it. Serena actually looks older in that photo for some reason than she does normally., but yes she is growing up.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Normaedern said:


> That is a very sweet photo :sm24:


Thanks, I think so too. :sm11:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


Gorgeous girls and so alike!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Haha yes little pudding Penelope is nearly 5 months old, I cant believe it. Serena actually looks older in that photo for some reason than she does normally., but yes she is growing up.


5 month that can't be , where the heck have all those months gone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Here is a fun knit for a little Santa's helper, ????only one problem I've already sold the hat and booties hoping when she will but the romper too ????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> 5 month that can't be , where the heck have all those months gone


Yep she will be 5 months on the 4th. I know time is flying by too fast.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a fun knit for a little Santa's helper, ????only one problem I've already sold the hat and booties hoping when she will but the romper too ????


She is nuts if she doesn't. Simply brilliant!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a fun knit for a little Santa's helper, ????only one problem I've already sold the hat and booties hoping when she will but the romper too ????


What a gorgeous set Sonja. I hope the lady buys the romper too. You do wonderful work. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
> Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
> Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


So you almost have a path- a step in the right direction indeed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in from helping DH move equipment home, he managed to get done despite the auger disaster. He needs to unload the semi & bring he auger home in the morning but at least the pressure is off now.
> I think we are going to a funeral tomorrow, a fellow that DH has gone fishing to BC with a few times, only 54, was getting ready for work this past week & dropped dead of a massive heart attack. I didn't know him very well but our friends are going & she wants me to come along too. The funeral is in Meadow Lake, about an hour away.


Great that He has got the harvesting done. Now to see how the neighbour goes.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

As I was getting up and about this morning I realised I had a quite weekend and that Vicky had said it would be great if Mum could see Gordon while he was tiny (Mum missed Elizabeth at this age becuase she had bowel surgery the day E was born). So I rang Vick to see if it was OK to bring Mum sometime and then checked with MUm. Ended up out for most of the day picking up Mum having breakfast, buying things for Gordon. Then off to Vicks for a while. E was being put to sleep when we got there and then subdued. Gordon slept as well so we had a peaceful lunch. Then cuddles with Gordon until woke up enough to feed. Took Mum back and listened to our state team lose the Grandfinal (badly)- the football code but not the level that I am most interested in). So busy but nice day.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies just thought I would mark my place before before I go to bed, I've had about 4 hours sleep in the last 2days and now I'm really tired can just about keep my eyes open so hopefully I'll get some sleep .
> Speaking of pets I had a funny conversation with mishka today , I'm in the kitchen and she comes in and nudges me so I ask her what she wants , she looks at me sticks her tongue right out down the side of her mouth and starts panting I burst out laughing as I knew exact,y what she wanted , I said DO you want water and her reply was woof , she must have been thirsty as she drank the full bowl ????
> Now off to bed goodnight ????


Hoping you got your much needed night's sleep. Only 4 hrs. sleep in 2 days really gets to you. I imagine you were finally able to get some sleep.

Too funny with Mishka, sounds like a brilliant dog with a brilliant mistress.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sam, I'm getting a chuckle thinking of Snow White trying to snuggle to your shirts that are hanging up and near the heater. Thank you for all the recipes too. So glad you are rid of that horrible kidney stone. Not sure how they got it out but now you won't have to pass all the pieces if they had done the lithotripsy. Think that's the name of the other procedure where they smash it into pieces. This is reminding me that I need to drink more water....I never want to have another kidney stone and am so sorry you went through this. 

Darowil, your life is again forever changed with this precious new soul that you welcomed here onto this earth, now your DGS. I find it so amazing how once they are here you can't imagine that they weren't here before. It is like having a new family member but they have always been part of you. Gordon & Elizabeth are so lucky to have you for a Grandma. 

Pacer, hoping Matthew is doing better. I missed that last week that he had his wisdom teeth out. Thanks to Darowil for the summary. 

The clouds are coming in from a different direction this morning...North to South, meaning cooler weather. They are dark clouds too. Some leaves are falling from the trees but not much color yet. Can see some maples starting to change. It will be nice to see the Spring flowers from our members that are moving into that time of the year as we will be posting the Autumn colors of the trees. We will probably take some drives to see the leaves and I will try and get an adaptor so I can post some photos. I can still use DH's computer when he's not on it. I must say, it sure has been fun since he got a laptop for his traveling and I consider it mine now, other than when he takes it on a trip.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Fan, I looked up the Outlander shawls on Ravelry. I Loved that series. What is the title of your shawl?


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> As I was getting up and about this morning I realised I had a quite weekend and that Vicky had said it would be great if Mum could see Gordon while he was tiny (Mum missed Elizabeth at this age becuase she had bowel surgery the day E was born). So I rang Vick to see if it was OK to bring Mum sometime and then checked with MUm. Ended up out for most of the day picking up Mum having breakfast, buying things for Gordon. Then off to Vicks for a while. E was being put to sleep when we got there and then subdued. Gordon slept as well so we had a peaceful lunch. Then cuddles with Gordon until woke up enough to feed. Took Mum back and listened to our state team lose the Grandfinal (badly)- the football code but not the level that I am most interested in). So busy but nice day.


A special day for your Mum and meeting Gordon. So glad your mom is ok this time around. I can't imagine dealing with the birth of a grandchild and major surgery for your mother at the same time. Confusing for the emotions for sure. Glad you made this special day for your mother and wonderful day for your memory book.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie, glad DH was able to get done in spite of the auger. So sorry to hear about your young friend of 54 who has passed. Sad day for sure. Save travels there and back.


----------



## jonibee (Nov 3, 2011)

Welcome Back Sam..It's great to see you in print again..The recipes are wonderful especially with the cooler days . Stay well!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> She is nuts if she doesn't. Simply brilliant!


Thanks Norma , hopefully she will, if not I'll just knit another hat and booties


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> What a gorgeous set Sonja. I hope the lady buys the romper too. You do wonderful work. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I just came in from helping DH move equipment home, he managed to get done despite the auger disaster. He needs to unload the semi & bring he auger home in the morning but at least the pressure is off now.
> I think we are going to a funeral tomorrow, a fellow that DH has gone fishing to BC with a few times, only 54, was getting ready for work this past week & dropped dead of a massive heart attack. I didn't know him very well but our friends are going & she wants me to come along too. The funeral is in Meadow Lake, about an hour away.


I'm glad your harverst is in. Now your DH can take a breath and fix the auger. Sorry to hear about his friend.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami I did , woke up once but went straight back to sleep


That's great! Especially since you don't usually sleep that well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


Precious! Serena is so grown up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a fun knit for a little Santa's helper, ????only one problem I've already sold the hat and booties hoping when she will but the romper too ????


Those are great!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I was getting up and about this morning I realised I had a quite weekend and that Vicky had said it would be great if Mum could see Gordon while he was tiny (Mum missed Elizabeth at this age becuase she had bowel surgery the day E was born). So I rang Vick to see if it was OK to bring Mum sometime and then checked with MUm. Ended up out for most of the day picking up Mum having breakfast, buying things for Gordon. Then off to Vicks for a while. E was being put to sleep when we got there and then subdued. Gordon slept as well so we had a peaceful lunch. Then cuddles with Gordon until woke up enough to feed. Took Mum back and listened to our state team lose the Grandfinal (badly)- the football code but not the level that I am most interested in). So busy but nice day.


That sounds like a wonderful day, except for the football.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, I'm getting a chuckle thinking of Snow White trying to snuggle to your shirts that are hanging up and near the heater. Thank you for all the recipes too. So glad you are rid of that horrible kidney stone. Not sure how they got it out but now you won't have to pass all the pieces if they had done the lithotripsy. Think that's the name of the other procedure where they smash it into pieces. This is reminding me that I need to drink more water....I never want to have another kidney stone and am so sorry you went through this.
> 
> Darowil, your life is again forever changed with this precious new soul that you welcomed here onto this earth, now your DGS. I find it so amazing how once they are here you can't imagine that they weren't here before. It is like having a new family member but they have always been part of you. Gordon & Elizabeth are so lucky to have you for a Grandma.
> 
> ...


What kind of camera and laptop? I may have one that will work. I never use the cord to connect the two. I have always used a card reader, and now have the card reader built into the laptop. You might try looking along the side edges for a thin slot that is the size of the memory card your camera uses. I will attach a photo of the side of mine. The long slot on the left is where the memory card goes. The others are for USB drives and phone Ethernet cable.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> As I was getting up and about this morning I realised I had a quite weekend and that Vicky had said it would be great if Mum could see Gordon while he was tiny (Mum missed Elizabeth at this age becuase she had bowel surgery the day E was born). So I rang Vick to see if it was OK to bring Mum sometime and then checked with MUm. Ended up out for most of the day picking up Mum having breakfast, buying things for Gordon. Then off to Vicks for a while. E was being put to sleep when we got there and then subdued. Gordon slept as well so we had a peaceful lunch. Then cuddles with Gordon until woke up enough to feed. Took Mum back and listened to our state team lose the Grandfinal (badly)- the football code but not the level that I am most interested in). So busy but nice day.


Just realised you are 4 generations of females Margaret, I'm thinking yo have some lovely pictures of the 4 of you all together


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Those are great!


Thank you Tami


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Julie, so glad that your ramp is finally being finished. Hoping now that the granny flat next to you will also quickly come to fruition. Catching up with everyone and hoping all have a great weekend. Thinking that the soup would be a good choice to make today. Have printed it off.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

I'm here, just don't comment very much. Knitting a KAL scarf, Tunisian scarf, socks. Finished my "knockers" and another shawl.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

OH Joy, those are some major developments. I think you will be busy helping others with no retirement in sight. Just amazing what you and your family are accomplishing. Congratulations on moving forward.

Julie, glad there is some progress! That is sure a good sign. Hope the rain holds off so they can continue.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

Thanks, my curiosity has been satisfied. Maybe I eat your peas in pea soup.



Bonnie7591 said:


> They are yellow peas, like the ones you see in pea soup mix. Most are exported to India.
> We don't grow soybeans here, our season is too short


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How precious these little girls are; Serena has grown so much! Sure can tell she loves Penelope.


sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

The Santa's Helper out fit is to die for! I think is one of your very best. The lady buying the hat & booties would be crazy not to buy the romper too.


Swedenme said:


> Here is a fun knit for a little Santa's helper, ????only one problem I've already sold the hat and booties hoping when she will but the romper too ????


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Julie great that your path is almost finished! Hopefully, the flat will also be and that a wonderful tenant will move into it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised you are 4 generations of females Margaret, I'm thinking yo have some lovely pictures of the 4 of you all together


Isn't that wonderful?! Such great memories.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> I'm here, just don't comment very much. Knitting a KAL scarf, Tunisian scarf, socks. Finished my "knockers" and another shawl.


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


The baby is sure filling out & Serena is growing up. What a great picture


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Great news about Elm and about Julie's path. Santa set is gorgeous Sonja.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja, the Santa set is so cute

Margaret, glad you could get your mom together with the new arrival & E of course 

Jack Lou, glad I could satisfy your curiosity. Is your son all done harvest? I would guess that much farther south he would be.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Well, the sun is shining beautiful again this morning but the forcast has been changed to include snow????On Monday, sure hope that's wrong!
I better get moving to vacuum up my floors for the 3rd day in a row????????had them cleaned & GD brought most of the school sandbox home in her shoes & dumped it all over my porch so I cleaned again, then last night DH brought home was must be a 1/2 bushel????Of canola seed(like poppy seeds) & it's all over the porch kitchen & bathroom, probably some on the couch too as he laid down for a quick rest before he had a bath. Now you know why I would rather work outside, at least that work stays done for a little while. The house is messed before I get to the other end!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a fun knit for a little Santa's helper, ????only one problem I've already sold the hat and booties hoping when she will but the romper too ????


She'd be mad not to! They are great. :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Yay you have a path! And they are working on a Saturday! Woo hoo. :sm11:


I actually asked him if they were Seventh Day Adventists! but they are Free Church of Tonga, and fair enough he asked me if I was SDA!? I had to disappoint him!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good news Julie that things are moving forward at last. :sm24:


It was such a pleasant surprise. And fortunately I am fairly certain it has not rained all night, and it would appear from the forecast that the rain has gone somewhere else.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Well that is a blessing. Did you have a go on the bouncy giraffe or was there a height restriction? :sm23:


There'd be a weight restriction!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She is nuts if she doesn't. Simply brilliant!


She would, and they are!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> So you almost have a path- a step in the right direction indeed.


And so unexpected! Only in my wildest dreams had I hoped they might do it now!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Julie, so glad that your ramp is finally being finished. Hoping now that the granny flat next to you will also quickly come to fruition. Catching up with everyone and hoping all have a great weekend. Thinking that the soup would be a good choice to make today. Have printed it off.


Thank you, Joyce! With the foundations in at last it will go quite quickly in all probability!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> OH Joy, those are some major developments. I think you will be busy helping others with no retirement in sight. Just amazing what you and your family are accomplishing. Congratulations on moving forward.
> 
> Julie, glad there is some progress! That is sure a good sign. Hope the rain holds off so they can continue.


Thanks Daralene! It does seem it has not rained!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Julie great that your path is almost finished! Hopefully, the flat will also be and that a wonderful tenant will move into it.


Thank you Gwen- I am hoping for a nice, quiet tenant!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Great news about Elm and about Julie's path. Santa set is gorgeous Sonja.


Thank you, Mary!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, thank you. I guess I did deserve nap as I slept 10 hours last night! A record.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, glad Ray has had a good couple of weeks. Praying you can find a place for him soon. Tragic how hard it is to find good care at at affordable cost.
Bonnie, sorry about your DH's friends heart attack. That is so young.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Yep she will be 5 months on the 4th. I know time is flying by too fast.


They are adorable!! Aren't grandchildren wonderful.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a fun knit for a little Santa's helper, ????only one problem I've already sold the hat and booties hoping when she will but the romper too ????


I hope she buys the romper too.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, what a wonderful pic.
Sonja, great Santa's helper outfit.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> What kind of camera and laptop? I may have one that will work. I never use the cord to connect the two. I have always used a card reader, and now have the card reader built into the laptop. You might try looking along the side edges for a thin slot that is the size of the memory card your camera uses. I will attach a photo of the side of mine. The long slot on the left is where the memory card goes. The others are for USB drives and phone Ethernet cable.


Mine doesn't seem to have a slot for a memory card??? Hmmmmm. Will need to ask about that. My camera is an iPhone. It has a small metal attachment. The laptop has a slightly wider slot and cord but the iPhone doesn't fit the laptop and the laptop cord doesn't fit the iPhone. I'll see if I can take a photo later for you. You sound a lot more technically savvy than me, so I'll appreciate your tips when I get some photos loaded. Thank you. Before iCloud was transferring them automatically but now it isn't. I didn't need a cord then.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, what a wonderful day. Well, except for football. Glad your mom got to see Gordon.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Tami, this is funny. Your post got me thinking and I pulled up the 2 photos I just took and clicked on them and then did the symbol to share and sitting next to the computer it pulled up the name of the computer and I clicked share and now those photos are on the computer. No need to buy an adapter. I see this a little time consuming if there are a lot of photos from a vacation, but great for a couple at a time. Both sides are exactly the same and no larger slot on the front or back.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> The Santa's Helper out fit is to die for! I think is one of your very best. The lady buying the hat & booties would be crazy not to buy the romper too.


Thank you Gwen , I think she will


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the sun is shining beautiful again this morning but the forcast has been changed to include snow????On Monday, sure hope that's wrong!
> I better get moving to vacuum up my floors for the 3rd day in a row????????had them cleaned & GD brought most of the school sandbox home in her shoes & dumped it all over my porch so I cleaned again, then last night DH brought home was must be a 1/2 bushel????Of canola seed(like poppy seeds) & it's all over the porch kitchen & bathroom, probably some on the couch too as he laid down for a quick rest before he had a bath. Now you know why I would rather work outside, at least that work stays done for a little while. The house is messed before I get to the other end!


You sound so calm. I would be so frustrated with that mess, sand and seeds. Certainly not the easiest things to clean up. Speaking of that, I had better get to cleaning up and I have nobody to blame but myself.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja, the Santa set is so cute
> 
> Margaret, glad you could get your mom together with the new arrival & E of course
> 
> Jack Lou, glad I could satisfy your curiosity. Is your son all done harvest? I would guess that much farther south he would be.


Thank you Bonnie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, pretty smart!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mine doesn't seem to have a slot for a memory card??? Hmmmmm. Will need to ask about that. My camera is an iPhone. It has a small metal attachment. The laptop has a slightly wider slot and cord but the iPhone doesn't fit the laptop and the laptop cord doesn't fit the iPhone. I'll see if I can take a photo later for you. You sound a lot more technically savvy than me, so I'll appreciate your tips when I get some photos loaded. Thank you. Before iCloud was transferring them automatically but now it isn't. I didn't need a cord then.


I bought a little "kit" that has various connectors to transfer photos from camera to Ipad, each has a different sized slot for different sized camera cards & trees different connectors too. 2 of them plug directly into slots on the computer, the one with the longer cord fits the iPad. I think it cost about $25


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> You sound so calm. I would be so frustrated with that mess, sand and seeds. Certainly not the easiest things to clean up. Speaking of that, I had better get to cleaning up and I have nobody to blame but myself.


If I let that get me frustrated I'd have gone crazy (er) years ago????????. All cleaned up again, will see how long that lasts


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought a little "kit" that has various connectors to transfer photos from camera to Ipad, each has a different sized slot for different sized camera cards & trees different connectors too. 2 of them plug directly into slots on the computer, the one with the longer cord fits the iPad. I think it cost about $25


Thanks Bonnie, I will check on that.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

sassafras123 said:


> Daralene, pretty smart!


Thank you. :sm02:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, have you ever visited the Anasaze Indian location in NW New Mexico? So fascinating.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Isn't that wonderful?! Such great memories.


Cathy and her family are 4 generations too


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would think that would make your floors very cold. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, both are above ground- the wooden piles are being used because the ground floods at that point. My house also is up on piles.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

goodness - serena sure looks grown up with her arm around the little pudding. sweet picture. --- sam



sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is so cute sonja - the baby is going to look really cute in that. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here is a fun knit for a little Santa's helper, ????only one problem I've already sold the hat and booties hoping when she will but the romper too ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i gather he got a hold of the stone and just pulled it out. glad i was asleep. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Sam, I'm getting a chuckle thinking of Snow White trying to snuggle to your shirts that are hanging up and near the heater. Thank you for all the recipes too. So glad you are rid of that horrible kidney stone. Not sure how they got it out but now you won't have to pass all the pieces if they had done the lithotripsy. Think that's the name of the other procedure where they smash it into pieces. This is reminding me that I need to drink more water....I never want to have another kidney stone and am so sorry you went through this.
> 
> Darowil, your life is again forever changed with this precious new soul that you welcomed here onto this earth, now your DGS. I find it so amazing how once they are here you can't imagine that they weren't here before. It is like having a new family member but they have always been part of you. Gordon & Elizabeth are so lucky to have you for a Grandma.
> 
> ...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Marilyn, happy to hear Ray has had a good couple of weeks. I hope a good place for him turns up soon.

Bonnie, sorry about your DH's friend. It's always a shock when it's sudden and a younger person.

Great picture of your beautiful girls, Cathy. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks jonibee - feeling better every day. --- sam



jonibee said:


> Welcome Back Sam..It's great to see you in print again..The recipes are wonderful especially with the cooler days . Stay well!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

looking forward to a picture of your finished scarf. i have never tried tunisian knitting - i always felt it would be to hard. --- sam



Jacklou said:


> I'm here, just don't comment very much. Knitting a KAL scarf, Tunisian scarf, socks. Finished my "knockers" and another shawl.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

The Santa outfit is terrific! What a darling set. I am not quite ready to think about Christmas... But I saw stuff out already at the store! 

I went to get cat treats (I swear these Boys are sneaking them when I'm asleep...sure go through them fast) and then came back here to get bread pudding in the oven. M cat is asleep on the project I was going to work on, so I guess I'm doing something else. LOL!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, have you ever visited the Anasaze Indian location in NW New Mexico? So fascinating.


I've been to a couple of the sites--Bandelier and Chaco Canyon. Very spiritual places.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what will the mother-in-law apartment look like inside? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Gwen- I am hoping for a nice, quiet tenant!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Oh! I knew there was something else! (Dang old CRAFT) I wanted to say YAY for Julie's walkway! That's wonderful for you and your fellow.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been to a couple of the sites--Bandelier and Chaco Canyon. Very spiritual places.


I hope someday to see some of these special places. So glad you were able to visit there.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> looking forward to a picture of your finished scarf. i have never tried tunisian knitting - i always felt it would be to hard. --- sam


IT is very easy Sam. Look on your computer and give it a try.


----------



## Jacklou (Apr 8, 2011)

No, they haven't started yet on the soybeans. Corn won't be finished until almost Thanksgiving. Crops got in late this year.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the sun is shining beautiful again this morning but the forcast has been changed to include snow????On Monday, sure hope that's wrong!
> I better get moving to vacuum up my floors for the 3rd day in a row????????had them cleaned & GD brought most of the school sandbox home in her shoes & dumped it all over my porch so I cleaned again, then last night DH brought home was must be a 1/2 bushel????Of canola seed(like poppy seeds) & it's all over the porch kitchen & bathroom, probably some on the couch too as he laid down for a quick rest before he had a bath. Now you know why I would rather work outside, at least that work stays done for a little while. The house is messed before I get to the other end!


I know exactly how you feel , my house is exactly the same


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> She'd be mad not to! They are great. :sm24:


Thank you Kate


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> I hope she buys the romper too.


I've sent her the picture to see if she is interested


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Cathy, what a wonderful pic.
> Sonja, great Santa's helper outfit.


Thank you Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would think that would make your floors very cold. --- sam


That is why we have underfloor insulation Sam, and don't forget except further south, our winters are very mild.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what will the mother-in-law apartment look like inside? --- sam


I have yet to find out!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


So cute! And Serena looks so grown up.

What a darling set, Sonja!

Today I splurged! Saw this jacket pattern on Annie's a couple years ago, and finally bought it. (It was not a bargain!). So today I treated myself to some yarn.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Oh! I knew there was something else! (Dang old CRAFT) I wanted to say YAY for Julie's walkway! That's wonderful for you and your fellow.


Thank you, Sorlenna! It also means I can wheel the rubbish bins round by the back door, which will be so much easier than having to go up and down the front steps to put anything into them!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

can we see? will be anxious to see the end result. --- sam



machriste said:


> So cute! And Serena looks so grown up.
> 
> What a darling set, Sonja!
> 
> Today I splurged! Saw this jacket pattern on Annie's a couple years ago, and finally bought it. (It was not a bargain!). So today I treated myself to some yarn.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Fan, I looked up the Outlander shawls on Ravelry. I Loved that series. What is the title of your shawl?


It's Claire's Rent, shawl, but has a crochet version which is what I'm doing. I've seen several different versions with colours and stripes but am trying to stick with black and grey green with oatmeal for main colour. Almost finished the first triangle. It's so easy, just 2 big triangles stitched together then you add the stripes.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


So precious!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

At least $500 closer than last week. A few more weeks with good pay will see enough to get something. I do want something with rego and rwc, so that will take a bit longer to save for. Most cars sold cheap need more than I like done to get on the road and are sold without rego or rwc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> At least $500 closer than last week. A few more weeks with good pay will see enough to get something. I do want something with rego and rwc, so that will take a bit longer to save for. Most cars sold cheap need more than I like done to get on the road and are sold without rego or rwc.


Sounds wise!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> No - only when leashed. The fence will not be rebuilt until construction is complete. And of course at the moment he might immortalise himself in the soft cement! (paw prints)


 :sm02: :sm02: :sm02: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

sugarsugar said:


> Hi everyone, I am having a relaxing afternoon. The football grand final is on but I arent interested in watching it (sorry Margaret LOL)..


Was disappointed to see Margaret's team lost their GF. Mine is playing tonight, other big code - rugby league. Go Cowboys, if they win, it will make history as they entered finals in 8th place. Honestly surprised they made it this far as the last couple of weeks before finals started, they were a disaster with massive injury tolls. In the finals rounds, they have been playing extremely well, probably the best all season. Like I said, Go Cowboys


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

B4 I forget again, thank you for the yummy recipes, I bookmarked 2. The dog one is an adaptation of a human recipe which I have had before, so if I make it, I will use good mince and enjoy some myself covered in a nice gravy with mash and peas and use the rest for my furbaby.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

thewren said:


> looking forward to a picture of your finished scarf. i have never tried tunisian knitting - i always felt it would be to hard. --- sam


Tunisian is so easy. I am doing my second blanket with Tunisian Simple Stitch for charity.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

I have discovered a darling online shop, in China naturally, which I have had good results so far and am happy with what I ordered. It is called Rose Wholesale. Beautiful clothing and they have a lovely plus size section with a huge selection.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> I have discovered a darling online shop, in China naturally, which I have had good results so far and am happy with what I ordered. It is called Rose Wholesale. Beautiful clothing and they have a lovely plus size section with a huge selection.


I have had good experience with them too.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What is rgo and rwc?



busyworkerbee said:


> At least $500 closer than last week. A few more weeks with good pay will see enough to get something. I do want something with rego and rwc, so that will take a bit longer to save for. Most cars sold cheap need more than I like done to get on the road and are sold without rego or rwc.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is rgo and rwc?


Rego is registration, rwc is possibly similar to our warrantee system.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies just thought I would mark my place before before I go to bed, I've had about 4 hours sleep in the last 2days and now I'm really tired can just about keep my eyes open so hopefully I'll get some sleep .
> Speaking of pets I had a funny conversation with mishka today , I'm in the kitchen and she comes in and nudges me so I ask her what she wants , she looks at me sticks her tongue right out down the side of her mouth and starts panting I burst out laughing as I knew exact,y what she wanted , I said DO you want water and her reply was woof , she must have been thirsty as she drank the full bowl ????
> Now off to bed goodnight ????


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> enjoy!


I did. It was Celtic music and very enjoyable. There was a food fest in my city today so I spent the afternoon wandering around and sampling some of the different foods. It was fun. The street was closed off so we could wander without the worry of traffic.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
> Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
> Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


Sounds like progress is being made :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


What a lovely picture of the two,.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Hmmm. Added a pic of pattern and yarn, looked like it was added but when I checked later, it wasn't there?????


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Machriste, beautiful yarn and a great pattern to go with it. I look forward to seeing it when you have created it.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i would think that would make your floors very cold. --- sam


Sure would here. Hopefully there's some insulation


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't crochet. --- sam[

quote=busyworkerbee]Tunisian is so easy. I am doing my second blanket with Tunisian Simple Stitch for charity.[/quote]


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've been to a couple of the sites--Bandelier and Chaco Canyon. Very spiritual places.


We went to Montezumas castle & one other place I can't think of the name. Very interesting places


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> At least $500 closer than last week. A few more weeks with good pay will see enough to get something. I do want something with rego and rwc, so that will take a bit longer to save for. Most cars sold cheap need more than I like done to get on the road and are sold without rego or rwc.


What is rego & rwc?i see Gwen asked the same & Julie answered, I should have read to the end


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hmmm. Added a pic of pattern and yarn, looked like it was added but when I checked later, it wasn't there?????


That looks beautiful, love the colors


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

We just got home about 6:30, very long Catholic funeral. DH & 2 friends went on the Harley's & were asked to follow the hurse to the burial quite a distance out of town. It was a real celebration if life, he packed a lot into his short lifetime
The neighbor called & DH went off to bale for him soon as he got home as he had no spare help to do that before the possible coming rain or snow.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hmmm. Added a pic of pattern and yarn, looked like it was added but when I checked later, it wasn't there?????


Beautiful! I can't wait to see it when you finish!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> What is rgo and rwc?


Was supposed to be rego and rwc

Rego = registration
Rwc = road worthy certificate

It is to prove the car is safe to use on road and can only be done by certain mechanics


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

thewren said:


> that sounds great joy - when is moving day? --- sam


Hopefully before we have to turn the heat on in this building or at least in three weeks. Hopefully :sm07: :sm07: :sm07:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Life is about to get very interesting for me. I got a request via Julie, to be a model in a fashion parade being held on 11th Oct. for our seniors clubs locally.
What me?? She said cracking up laughing. They requested a slim woman and I fit the bill so went along to the premises for fittings yesterday, What an absolutely fun time I had with the 3 other models. We are all seniors in various shapes and sizes of mature women. 
We are having dress fittings and rehearsals next week, and the clothes are all from charity stores and they’re gorgeous. Will hopefully have some photos to show afterwards. It’s going to be a Pamper day for seniors, and we get 2 pamperings each. So we are going to be very glamorous etc. keeping a straight face on the catwalk will be a tough ask for me I know. Thank goodness Stu won’t be there, or I’d be in hysterics!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hmmm. Added a pic of pattern and yarn, looked like it was added but when I checked later, it wasn't there?????


That will be beautiful made with that yarn.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Life is about to get very interesting for me. I got a request via Julie, to be a model in a fashion parade being held on 11th Oct. for our seniors clubs locally.
> What me?? She said cracking up laughing. They requested a slim woman and I fit the bill so went along to the premises for fittings yesterday, What an absolutely fun time I had with the 3 other models. We are all seniors in various shapes and sizes of mature women.
> We are having dress fittings and rehearsals next week, and the clothes are all from charity stores and they're gorgeous. Will hopefully have some photos to show afterwards. It's going to be a Pamper day for seniors, and we get 2 pamperings each. So we are going to be very glamorous etc. keeping a straight face on the catwalk will be a tough ask for me I know. Thank goodness Stu won't be there, or I'd be in hysterics!


That sounds like a lot of fun. Looking forward to seeing the photos.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Had lovely day with family. We had lunch at Greek restaurant and then went to Maturango museum and looked at their desert wildlife, minerals and plant displays and history of petroglyphs. Then went into the gallery and enjoyed the artwork. Then walked around outside and enjoyed the new display of the planets, a walkway with all the planets at proportional spacing. I enjoyed meeting Max, Amy's beau, he is sweet and a good conversationalist and attentive to Amy.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> That sounds like a lot of fun. Looking forward to seeing the photos.


It will be a blast for sure! I've been practising walking, as on catwalk with a serious face and having a good giggle whilst doing so.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Sounds like progress is being made :sm24:


Definitely- although it has poured today, and may be gales tonight.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hmmm. Added a pic of pattern and yarn, looked like it was added but when I checked later, it wasn't there?????


Really lovely- both the pattern and the colours of your yarn!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Fan said:


> It will be a blast for sure! I've been practising walking, as on catwalk with a serious face and having a good giggle whilst doing so.


And after I've done the door takings I should be able to sit back and enjoy!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely machriste - lovely yarn and pattern. the yarn looks like it will be a joy to knit with. what size needles will you use? --- sam



machriste said:


> Hmmm. Added a pic of pattern and yarn, looked like it was added but when I checked later, it wasn't there?????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, thanks for starting us off again. I'm going to try the Morning Glory muffins, they sound good & with all that "stuff" in them, they should be moist.
> 
> Margaret & Kate, thanks for the summaries.
> 
> ...


That's a lot of carrots. I've not dehydrated carrots before, but I've used them in soups and stews and they work great. 
I'm going to get one of the dehydrators from Marla's house next week and start doing the celery, I have four plants that seem to be cutting celery and they are more than ready for harvesting.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hello Sam ladies just thought I would mark my place before before I go to bed, I've had about 4 hours sleep in the last 2days and now I'm really tired can just about keep my eyes open so hopefully I'll get some sleep .
> Speaking of pets I had a funny conversation with mishka today , I'm in the kitchen and she comes in and nudges me so I ask her what she wants , she looks at me sticks her tongue right out down the side of her mouth and starts panting I burst out laughing as I knew exact,y what she wanted , I said DO you want water and her reply was woof , she must have been thirsty as she drank the full bowl ????
> Now off to bed goodnight ????


LOL!!!! Silly Mishka!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste pretty yarn and lovely pattern.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, had a good laugh at myself, Amy's new beau is British and talked about football then we got talking and he said yes, the Amaricans had to make a new word for it and call it soccer! All this time I've thought you were an avid fan of our football!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Holy guacamoly, the one Saturday I don't try to keep up and you all are 13 pages ahead of me, geesh. lol Oh well, a good reason to sit and knit tomorrow right? 
Marla and I ran to Scottsbluff this morning, then the farmers market and got home early but when David went fishing, the dogs and I went back to bed for a couple hours. I got dinner in the oven, and then David wanted to go to Walmart in Scottsbluff to pick up the 3 packages of fishing stuff I had ordered online for store pick up, he decided he wanted them for tomorrow instead of Marla and I picking them up on Wed. Oh well. lol 
So now to knit and catch up here. I found the next pattern I want to do for the Solid Socks Astronomy challenge, so I'll do https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moon-and-stars-socks in my Hansen yarn Blue Moon, I have beads to add too. If I stay up until midnight, oh! midnight eastern standard time is 10pm mountain time, so only 26 minutes to go. whoohoo!!
I hope that everyone is having or had, a great day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> It's not even 9:30pm yet and I can barely keep my eyes open. However, it has been a long and busy day. Had to get all the extra banking business completed (after clean-up at Elm) today. We have transferred the funds and a CD to more local bank where Susan has a friend who seems to have become her personal banker. She drove and I signed my name and date on a number of lines on various pages. All this to set up a business loan for the new building.
> 
> Heiens and Company will own the building and all of the apartments and office space on the second floor. Rents from those units will go the Heiens & Co as income and will, in turn, be used to pay Susan a salary, provide operating funds for Take Flight and meal necessities for our kitchen and food service. Various groups seem to be lining up to help us in providing foodstuffs for meals for our folks. It is amazing to watch how God is working our His timetable in our lives and goals to provide for people in this county--whether for nourishing meals, GED educational assistance, work force development, social and emotional support, etc.
> 
> ...


Great that things seem to be coming together for you, we love you and are grateful for your friendship also.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely machriste - lovely yarn and pattern. the yarn looks like it will be a joy to knit with. what size needles will you use? --- sam


I did a swatch and found that US #8s seem to work. The pattern stitch looked pretty complicated, but I think I have it. I think it looks sort of like crochet? The yarn is very soft. It's Malabrigo Plena, a merino (definitely not machine wash and dry!!!)


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Fan said:


> Life is about to get very interesting for me. I got a request via Julie, to be a model in a fashion parade being held on 11th Oct. for our seniors clubs locally.
> What me?? She said cracking up laughing. They requested a slim woman and I fit the bill so went along to the premises for fittings yesterday, What an absolutely fun time I had with the 3 other models. We are all seniors in various shapes and sizes of mature women.
> We are having dress fittings and rehearsals next week, and the clothes are all from charity stores and they're gorgeous. Will hopefully have some photos to show afterwards. It's going to be a Pamper day for seniors, and we get 2 pamperings each. So we are going to be very glamorous etc. keeping a straight face on the catwalk will be a tough ask for me I know. Thank goodness Stu won't be there, or I'd be in hysterics!


That is awesome! I can certainly see why you would fit the bill! Congratulations, and have fun!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy guacamoly, the one Saturday I don't try to keep up and you all are 13 pages ahead of me, geesh. lol Oh well, a good reason to sit and knit tomorrow right?
> Marla and I ran to Scottsbluff this morning, then the farmers market and got home early but when David went fishing, the dogs and I went back to bed for a couple hours. I got dinner in the oven, and then David wanted to go to Walmart in Scottsbluff to pick up the 3 packages of fishing stuff I had ordered online for store pick up, he decided he wanted them for tomorrow instead of Marla and I picking them up on Wed. Oh well. lol
> So now to knit and catch up here. I found the next pattern I want to do for the Solid Socks Astronomy challenge, so I'll do https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moon-and-stars-socks in my Hansen yarn Blue Moon, I have beads to add too. If I stay up until midnight, oh! midnight eastern standard time is 10pm mountain time, so only 26 minutes to go. whoohoo!!
> I hope that everyone is having or had, a great day.


I like your pattern!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oh man, KayeJo, those socks are too pretty to cover up with shoes!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> That is awesome! I can certainly see why you would fit the bill! Congratulations, and have fun!


Thank you yes fun times just ahead.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We had a committee meeting for Seniors this morning, as I was leaving the second concrete truck had turned up to deliver it's load. By the time I got home I discovered much to my astonishment that the roading metal at the back of the house now has a metre wide path laid. While I was having my lunch one of the workmen was carefully brushing the surface to roughen it and make it less slippery for winter. We can't go out the back door just now- not till Monday or Tuesday, and fortunately the rain is holding off.
> Wow! What a blessing. The pad for the Granny Flat to the north has been poured, but it looks like the piles are yet to be cemented for the one behind me.
> Next door is having a children's party, probably for the five year old. Complete with a bouncy giraffe, which is proving very popular.


Great! hopefully it will all be cured quickly. Great that they seem to suddenly be making some progress on getting the flats built.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Well another week has passed me by in a blur if 3.30am wake ups. Currently doing pedestrian control at a cinema construction site. Locals are more than ready to have path back during daylight hours. Even got an hour knitting this morning before area got too active.
> 
> The workers can be as entertaining as some of the people passing by. Check what the steel workers did because the local council has not removed the bus stop signs. Do not know when that will happen, hopefully before glass is laid.
> 
> Not much time for crafting currently. End of the week I am ready for rest. This weekend, I get 2 days off as Monday is public holiday.


People watching definitely is an adventure of it's own. You will really be enjoying your 2 day weekend.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Well spotted DH, I've seen them on some antiques shows and yes they're worth a lot of money, but we would never sell, it's a very special heirloom which will stay in our family at least 200 more years hopefully.


Lol! That's what David said, keep that in the family.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No - only when leashed. The fence will not be rebuilt until construction is complete. And of course at the moment he might immortalise himself in the soft cement! (paw prints)


One paw print might be fun, but four is just way to much mess. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


Awe!!!! They both look like you, Serena is sure growing up isn't she, no baby or toddler left to her, she's a bonafide little girl now.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here is a fun knit for a little Santa's helper, ????only one problem I've already sold the hat and booties hoping when she will but the romper too ????


That's really cute, I hope she buys it too, but it will surely sell quickly even if she doesn't.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> Hmmm. Added a pic of pattern and yarn, looked like it was added but when I checked later, it wasn't there?????


Both pattern and yarn are gorgeous Marilyn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Had lovely day with family. We had lunch at Greek restaurant and then went to Maturango museum and looked at their desert wildlife, minerals and plant displays and history of petroglyphs. Then went into the gallery and enjoyed the artwork. Then walked around outside and enjoyed the new display of the planets, a walkway with all the planets at proportional spacing. I enjoyed meeting Max, Amy's beau, he is sweet and a good conversationalist and attentive to Amy.


Sounds like you had a wonderful time Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy guacamoly, the one Saturday I don't try to keep up and you all are 13 pages ahead of me, geesh. lol Oh well, a good reason to sit and knit tomorrow right?
> Marla and I ran to Scottsbluff this morning, then the farmers market and got home early but when David went fishing, the dogs and I went back to bed for a couple hours. I got dinner in the oven, and then David wanted to go to Walmart in Scottsbluff to pick up the 3 packages of fishing stuff I had ordered online for store pick up, he decided he wanted them for tomorrow instead of Marla and I picking them up on Wed. Oh well. lol
> So now to knit and catch up here. I found the next pattern I want to do for the Solid Socks Astronomy challenge, so I'll do https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moon-and-stars-socks in my Hansen yarn Blue Moon, I have beads to add too. If I stay up until midnight, oh! midnight eastern standard time is 10pm mountain time, so only 26 minutes to go. whoohoo!!
> I hope that everyone is having or had, a great day.


Nice pattern Kaye Jo look forward to seeing yours finished


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really cute, I hope she buys it too, but it will surely sell quickly even if she doesn't.


Thank you Kaye Jo


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Great! hopefully it will all be cured quickly. Great that they seem to suddenly be making some progress on getting the flats built.


 :sm24: Striking while the sun shone- which it did not much today- mostly rain.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One paw print might be fun, but four is just way to much mess. lol


And then the rain came so I did not go out- only to the door with him!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Jacklou said:


> I'm here, just don't comment very much. Knitting a KAL scarf, Tunisian scarf, socks. Finished my "knockers" and another shawl.


Good to hear from you again. Pop in when you can for a chat. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> How precious these little girls are; Serena has grown so much! Sure can tell she loves Penelope.


Yes she sure does. She is such a lovely girl. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Gwen- I am hoping for a nice, quiet tenant!


Fingers crossed. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Cashmeregma said:


> They are adorable!! Aren't grandchildren wonderful.


It is so different with grandkids coz we can put aside that special time to play and learn with them, then they go home...LOL. We dont have to worry about all the parent stuff. Love it. :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

machriste said:


> Hmmm. Added a pic of pattern and yarn, looked like it was added but when I checked later, it wasn't there?????


I love the pattern and it will look great in that yarn :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Had lovely day with family. We had lunch at Greek restaurant and then went to Maturango museum and looked at their desert wildlife, minerals and plant displays and history of petroglyphs. Then went into the gallery and enjoyed the artwork. Then walked around outside and enjoyed the new display of the planets, a walkway with all the planets at proportional spacing. I enjoyed meeting Max, Amy's beau, he is sweet and a good conversationalist and attentive to Amy.


That sounds a wonderful day :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


It sounds very nasty. I hate being sick, too. Treat yourself kindly and I do hope the tablets work.(((hugs)))


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Cathy and her family are 4 generations too


 :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> At least $500 closer than last week. A few more weeks with good pay will see enough to get something. I do want something with rego and rwc, so that will take a bit longer to save for. Most cars sold cheap need more than I like done to get on the road and are sold without rego or rwc.


You are doing great! I hope you manage to get a good reliable car. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

flyty1n said:


> Machriste, beautiful yarn and a great pattern to go with it. I look forward to seeing it when you have created it.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Fan said:


> Life is about to get very interesting for me. I got a request via Julie, to be a model in a fashion parade being held on 11th Oct. for our seniors clubs locally.
> What me?? She said cracking up laughing. They requested a slim woman and I fit the bill so went along to the premises for fittings yesterday, What an absolutely fun time I had with the 3 other models. We are all seniors in various shapes and sizes of mature women.
> We are having dress fittings and rehearsals next week, and the clothes are all from charity stores and they're gorgeous. Will hopefully have some photos to show afterwards. It's going to be a Pamper day for seniors, and we get 2 pamperings each. So we are going to be very glamorous etc. keeping a straight face on the catwalk will be a tough ask for me I know. Thank goodness Stu won't be there, or I'd be in hysterics!


Oh that will be great fun! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Definitely- although it has poured today, and may be gales tonight.


Ugh... crazy weather. :sm25:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


Oh no, sorry to hear that you arent well today. I hope the medication helps, feel better soon.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> A special day for your Mum and meeting Gordon. So glad your mom is ok this time around. I can't imagine dealing with the birth of a grandchild and major surgery for your mother at the same time. Confusing for the emotions for sure. Glad you made this special day for your mother and wonderful day for your memory book.


I felt like I should ring her to check she was OK- but knew Maryanne was visiting her with my SIL so figured I would have heard of she wasn't!
One of the times I will never forgot was the night Elizabeth was born I was on the phone to the hospital who said Mum was fine and back on the ward- having been aware she may well end up in High Dependency when the doctor came down to get us to go up to meet our grandchild. Said to the nurse I've just got a new grandchild I'm going to see it now- tell Mum.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Just realised you are 4 generations of females Margaret, I'm thinking yo have some lovely pictures of the 4 of you all together


We do. Taking Mum back yesterday I realised that we hadn't taken photos of all of us. Did take one of Mum and Gordon but not the 4 generations. But the ones with Elizabeth are special as it is all females.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


I am hoping by the time you read this, that the tablets have worked, and you are no longer feeling nauseous.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mine doesn't seem to have a slot for a memory card??? Hmmmmm. Will need to ask about that. My camera is an iPhone. It has a small metal attachment. The laptop has a slightly wider slot and cord but the iPhone doesn't fit the laptop and the laptop cord doesn't fit the iPhone. I'll see if I can take a photo later for you. You sound a lot more technically savvy than me, so I'll appreciate your tips when I get some photos loaded. Thank you. Before iCloud was transferring them automatically but now it isn't. I didn't need a cord then.


Try the USB charger for your phone. Connect the USB to the computer. Can also charge the phone that way. Thats how I transfer from iPhone to MacBook (and yes mine used to transfer by iCloud but now don't. Phone and iPad still talk). Maybe I should see if I can work out why the lap top isn't connecting up now


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cathy and her family are 4 generations too


And both grandies are female for her.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> At least $500 closer than last week. A few more weeks with good pay will see enough to get something. I do want something with rego and rwc, so that will take a bit longer to save for. Most cars sold cheap need more than I like done to get on the road and are sold without rego or rwc.


And the longer you can hold out for the more likely you are to get a decent car. But you sure are pulling in the money currently. Sure has been worth the effort of training so far hasn't it?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Was disappointed to see Margaret's team lost their GF. Mine is playing tonight, other big code - rugby league. Go Cowboys, if they win, it will make history as they entered finals in 8th place. Honestly surprised they made it this far as the last couple of weeks before finals started, they were a disaster with massive injury tolls. In the finals rounds, they have been playing extremely well, probably the best all season. Like I said, Go Cowboys


Hope they do better than the Crows.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Life is about to get very interesting for me. I got a request via Julie, to be a model in a fashion parade being held on 11th Oct. for our seniors clubs locally.
> What me?? She said cracking up laughing. They requested a slim woman and I fit the bill so went along to the premises for fittings yesterday, What an absolutely fun time I had with the 3 other models. We are all seniors in various shapes and sizes of mature women.
> We are having dress fittings and rehearsals next week, and the clothes are all from charity stores and they're gorgeous. Will hopefully have some photos to show afterwards. It's going to be a Pamper day for seniors, and we get 2 pamperings each. So we are going to be very glamorous etc. keeping a straight face on the catwalk will be a tough ask for me I know. Thank goodness Stu won't be there, or I'd be in hysterics!


I'm sure you will have fun. But yes keeping a straight face might be hard for you. But then does it really matter?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, had a good laugh at myself, Amy's new beau is British and talked about football then we got talking and he said yes, the Amaricans had to make a new word for it and call it soccer! All this time I've thought you were an avid fan of our football!


Mine is yet a different one! We call UK football soccer as well.
We have 4 football codes. I follow Australian Rules Football a game unique to Australia (closest relation is Gaelic Football! They are similar enough to be able to play each other). Then there is Rugby League (I think it was League that Heather follows!) and Rugby Union (don't ask me the difference I have no idea) and also soccer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy guacamoly, the one Saturday I don't try to keep up and you all are 13 pages ahead of me, geesh. lol Oh well, a good reason to sit and knit tomorrow right?
> Marla and I ran to Scottsbluff this morning, then the farmers market and got home early but when David went fishing, the dogs and I went back to bed for a couple hours. I got dinner in the oven, and then David wanted to go to Walmart in Scottsbluff to pick up the 3 packages of fishing stuff I had ordered online for store pick up, he decided he wanted them for tomorrow instead of Marla and I picking them up on Wed. Oh well. lol
> So now to knit and catch up here. I found the next pattern I want to do for the Solid Socks Astronomy challenge, so I'll do https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moon-and-stars-socks in my Hansen yarn Blue Moon, I have beads to add too. If I stay up until midnight, oh! midnight eastern standard time is 10pm mountain time, so only 26 minutes to go. whoohoo!!
> I hope that everyone is having or had, a great day.


It's a lovely looking pattern.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


Breathe in Vicks in boiling water (the steam not the water!)- melts the gunk so it drains out. Even just boiling water helps. Hope you are feeling better soon- but will likely need antibiotics as sinuses's rarely clear up by themselves.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> It sounds very nasty. I hate being sick, too. Treat yourself kindly and I do hope the tablets work.(((hugs)))


Took the tablets shut my eyes hoping they would work quickly and I fell asleep , woke up and the tablets have done there job , no sickness , no headache just a slight twinge above my eyebrow from the sinuses but I can put up with that , now to get a move on today


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I am hoping by the time you read this, that the tablets have worked, and you are no longer feeling nauseous.


Thanks Julie the tablets worked


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Mine is yet a different one! We call UK football soccer as well.
> We have 4 football codes. I follow Australian Rules Football a game unique to Australia (closest relation is Gaelic Football! They are similar enough to be able to play each other). Then there is Rugby League (I think it was League that Heather follows!) and Rugby Union (don't ask me the difference I have no idea) and also soccer.


I smiled when I read Joys post as I knew the football you followed was nothing like the football they play here , too confusing for me to explain


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Took the tablets shut my eyes hoping they would work quickly and I fell asleep , woke up and the tablets have done there job , no sickness , no headache just a slight twinge above my eyebrow from the sinuses but I can put up with that , now to get a move on today


I am so pleased. Enjoy the rest of your day but still be kind to yourself :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Took the tablets shut my eyes hoping they would work quickly and I fell asleep , woke up and the tablets have done there job , no sickness , no headache just a slight twinge above my eyebrow from the sinuses but I can put up with that , now to get a move on today


Good to hear that you are a lot better. :sm11:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, yes, I love being with family. I'm so sorry you are ill. I hope you feel better soon. I'm like you hate feeling nauseous and can feel very sad sack very soon. Much more so than with pain or colitis.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, so glad you napped and feel much better.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took the tablets shut my eyes hoping they would work quickly and I fell asleep , woke up and the tablets have done there job , no sickness , no headache just a slight twinge above my eyebrow from the sinuses but I can put up with that , now to get a move on today


Hopefully it will stay clear. HAven't had sinus problems but gather that they can be very painful.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Mine is yet a different one! We call UK football soccer as well.
> We have 4 football codes. I follow Australian Rules Football a game unique to Australia (closest relation is Gaelic Football! They are similar enough to be able to play each other). Then there is Rugby League (I think it was League that Heather follows!) and Rugby Union (don't ask me the difference I have no idea) and also soccer.


Fan probably knows the difference, because she is a League supporter- I have heard League has less body contact but not sure. League, Union and Aussie rules all have the oval ball, whereas Soccer of course has a round ball, but I am sure there is more to it than just that.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Julie the tablets worked


This is supposed to have a smiley, but I've lost both them and the avatars! I am so glad there has been an improvement!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

jheiens said:


> It's not even 9:30pm yet and I can barely keep my eyes open. However, it has been a long and busy day. Had to get all the extra banking business completed (after clean-up at Elm) today. We have transferred the funds and a CD to more local bank where Susan has a friend who seems to have become her personal banker. She drove and I signed my name and date on a number of lines on various pages. All this to set up a business loan for the new building.
> 
> Heiens and Company will own the building and all of the apartments and office space on the second floor. Rents from those units will go the Heiens & Co as income and will, in turn, be used to pay Susan a salary, provide operating funds for Take Flight and meal necessities for our kitchen and food service. Various groups seem to be lining up to help us in providing foodstuffs for meals for our folks. It is amazing to watch how God is working our His timetable in our lives and goals to provide for people in this county--whether for nourishing meals, GED educational assistance, work force development, social and emotional support, etc.
> 
> ...


How exciting to see so much support for this important ministry in your community. I wonder how many people living and working in the building will come down for lunch when they smell such delicious foods.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


I love the colors.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> I love the colors.


It was quite glorious!


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Took the tablets shut my eyes hoping they would work quickly and I fell asleep , woke up and the tablets have done there job , no sickness , no headache just a slight twinge above my eyebrow from the sinuses but I can put up with that , now to get a move on today


Great that you're feeling better now 
Don't do too much today


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Took the tablets shut my eyes hoping they would work quickly and I fell asleep , woke up and the tablets have done there job , no sickness , no headache just a slight twinge above my eyebrow from the sinuses but I can put up with that , now to get a move on today


So glad you are rested and feeling better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> It was quite glorious!


Pictures never do it justice, but it is gorgeous. I love colorful sunrises and sunsets.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pacer said:


> Pictures never do it justice, but it is gorgeous. I love colorful sunrises and sunsets.


Me too!


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

darowil said:


> We do. Taking Mum back yesterday I realised that we hadn't taken photos of all of us. Did take one of Mum and Gordon but not the 4 generations. But the ones with Elizabeth are special as it is all females.


Congratulations on your new grandson. Knitting for both will be fun.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Breathe in Vicks in boiling water (the steam not the water!)- melts the gunk so it drains out. Even just boiling water helps. Hope you are feeling better soon- but will likely need antibiotics as sinuses's rarely clear up by themselves.


Thanks Margaret , I have one of those facial sauna s that I use clears my sinuses great and on the plus side cleans my skin too ????
Constantly have problems with sinuses as I have allergies , just took some more tablets as I can feel the headache coming back ,


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


I love those colours :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Was supposed to be rego and rwc
> 
> Rego = registration
> Rwc = road worthy certificate
> ...


That's the same as our MOT test (Ministry of Transport) which any car over 3 years old has to have and has to be renewed every year.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


 :sm24: Lovely sunset Julie.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Fan said:


> Life is about to get very interesting for me. I got a request via Julie, to be a model in a fashion parade being held on 11th Oct. for our seniors clubs locally.
> What me?? She said cracking up laughing. They requested a slim woman and I fit the bill so went along to the premises for fittings yesterday, What an absolutely fun time I had with the 3 other models. We are all seniors in various shapes and sizes of mature women.
> We are having dress fittings and rehearsals next week, and the clothes are all from charity stores and they're gorgeous. Will hopefully have some photos to show afterwards. It's going to be a Pamper day for seniors, and we get 2 pamperings each. So we are going to be very glamorous etc. keeping a straight face on the catwalk will be a tough ask for me I know. Thank goodness Stu won't be there, or I'd be in hysterics!


Good for you - enjoy! :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's the same as our MOT test (Ministry of Transport) which any car over 3 years old has to have and has to be renewed every year.


Here although all cars have to be registered there is no requirement to have to prove that they are roadworthy (this is a state issue and they aren't all the same). However there are standards that cars are meant to reach and they can be stopped and defected- meaning that until the problems are fixed they can't be driven.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well hasn't been a good weekend for the football followers down under. Both Grand finals won by a Victorian team who thrashed the interstate opposition so Heather won't be happy either. And Heather is a proper supporter of her team whereas the Adelaide team isn't my football team so not as bothered.
And being South Australian when it comes to the football most of us want any team but a Victorian team to win!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


Hope the tablets work quickly and you feel much better.


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, this is funny. Your post got me thinking and I pulled up the 2 photos I just took and clicked on them and then did the symbol to share and sitting next to the computer it pulled up the name of the computer and I clicked share and now those photos are on the computer. No need to buy an adapter. I see this a little time consuming if there are a lot of photos from a vacation, but great for a couple at a time. Both sides are exactly the same and no larger slot on the front or back.


Is there a slot on the other side of the computer?


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> well I see the photo didnt get included with my post so here goes again... :sm19:


They are so cute!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Well we started our daylight savings time today so our clocks went forward and hour. This will take a few days to get used to. I think I should go to bed otherwise I might want to sleep longer in the morning...lol., and I cant coz I have to be up to go to volunteering. :sm19:


----------



## pacer (Feb 14, 2013)

I missed most of last week and I will miss most of this week again. September was a busy month at work. I don't know how October will be at work. I am taking two vacation days to go to Wisconsin for this weekend. I will be quite busy doing workshops for my niece and some of her friends. I will be teaching arm knitting, beginner knitting and needle felting on Saturday. Friday will be time for me to teach my niece some new skills like increases and decreases and maybe some cables. Sunday is a day for a birthday party for my great niece and her friends. She is in kindergarten. We are going to do pillow cases with stencils put on them and then spray them with fabric dye. Matthew is going to be my helper. I am bringing supplies for the weekend so I have been busy organizing all of this. I am making surprises to give as well. I appreciate all of the hard work that Marianne and Gwen put into the very 1st kap and all of the efforts so many people have contributed to keeping it going.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1126333880831358&set=gm.1645656682175152&type=3

Sonya was this yours? Or did you just do something like it? As you see someone down wants a pattern!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=1126333880831358&set=gm.1645656682175152&type=3
> 
> Sonya was this yours? Or did you just do something like it? As you see someone down wants a pattern!


Cannot open the link for some reason Margaret


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Well we started our daylight savings time today so our clocks went forward and hour. This will take a few days to get used to. I think I should go to bed otherwise I might want to sleep longer in the morning...lol., and I cant coz I have to be up to go to volunteering. :sm19:


Hope you get to sleep Cathy. 
Ours go back the last weekend of this month


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot open the link for some reason Margaret


A gray and white romper with bears on the front. Booties, cardigan and hat
Are you on Facebook?
Probably becuase it is a Facebook link. No idea how to post the photo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> A gray and white romper with bears on the front. Booties, cardigan and hat
> Are you on Facebook?
> Probably becuase it is a Facebook link. No idea how to post the photo


Not mine then Margaret as I did this one with an owl on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

pacer said:


> So glad you are rested and feeling better.


Thankyou Mary. Its so nice to hear from you , sounds like you and Mathew are going to have a very busy but fun filled weekend , 
Safe travels


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Not mine then Margaret as I did this one with an owl on


I didn't think the other items with it looked like yours- but the romper looks the same even to the same colours (though reversed). Did you have a pattern? Don't know which item it was the person looking for the pattern wanted. Or the whole set.

Well it opens for me- sideways though!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> I didn't think the other items with it looked like yours- but the romper looks the same even to the same colours (though reversed). Did you have a pattern? Don't know which item it was the person looking for the pattern wanted. Or the whole set


No I didn't use a pattern


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> No I didn't use a pattern


Thats what I thought- but it is so like yours. 
Trying something else.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> Thats what I thought- but it is so like yours.
> Trying something else.


That came through , it is similar to mine , but a bit different shape wider and no underneath opening to easy change diaper , the stitch pattern on the cardigan and hat is lovely , think I might see if I can find something similar ,


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> We do. Taking Mum back yesterday I realised that we hadn't taken photos of all of us. Did take one of Mum and Gordon but not the 4 generations. But the ones with Elizabeth are special as it is all females.


I was blessed with a photo of five generations but it's not all girls--taken in late 1984. It's of my first daughter, me, my mother, my grandfather, and his mother. DD#1 was the only one of mine my great grandmother got to see. I treasure the memory.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> That came through , it is similar to mine , but a bit different shape wider and no underneath opening to easy change diaper , the stitch pattern on the cardigan and hat is lovely , think I might see if I can find something similar ,


Amazing how alike the rompers are- wonder if someone worked it out from yours when it was posted on KP? It's a really nice looking set isn't it?
As it's now Monday here I should go to bed now. Public (Bank) holiday here today.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


Beautiful, Julie!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I was blessed with a photo of five generations but it's four gals and my grandfather--taken in late 1984. It's of my first daughter, me, my mother, my grandfather, and his mother. DD#1 was the only one of mine my great grandmother got to see. I treasure the memory.


We have one of Maryanne with 4 generations on David's side. His father and grandfather being the other two. And his grandfather died when Maryanne was only about 5 months I think so that is a precious photo as well- and of course he never saw Vicky.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And after I've done the door takings I should be able to sit back and enjoy!


Are you raking in the loot at the door?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy guacamoly, the one Saturday I don't try to keep up and you all are 13 pages ahead of me, geesh. lol Oh well, a good reason to sit and knit tomorrow right?
> Marla and I ran to Scottsbluff this morning, then the farmers market and got home early but when David went fishing, the dogs and I went back to bed for a couple hours. I got dinner in the oven, and then David wanted to go to Walmart in Scottsbluff to pick up the 3 packages of fishing stuff I had ordered online for store pick up, he decided he wanted them for tomorrow instead of Marla and I picking them up on Wed. Oh well. lol
> So now to knit and catch up here. I found the next pattern I want to do for the Solid Socks Astronomy challenge, so I'll do https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moon-and-stars-socks in my Hansen yarn Blue Moon, I have beads to add too. If I stay up until midnight, oh! midnight eastern standard time is 10pm mountain time, so only 26 minutes to go. whoohoo!!
> I hope that everyone is having or had, a great day.


Lovely sock pattern. Hope when David goes fishing that he comes home with dinner :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


So sorry you're feeling so sick. A vaporizer might help to clear up the sinuses. How about putting some Vicks Vapour Rub under your nostrils?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


Gorgeous sunrise.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thanks Margaret , I have one of those facial sauna s that I use clears my sinuses great and on the plus side cleans my skin too ????
> Constantly have problems with sinuses as I have allergies , just took some more tablets as I can feel the headache coming back ,


I hope you can keep the headache at bay.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot open the link for some reason Margaret


I can't either.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have that pattern too but have been holding off making any tops for myself until my weight stabilizes. Please let us see it when finished and let me know how the knitting goes. I love the yarn you have to use.


machriste said:


> Hmmm. Added a pic of pattern and yarn, looked like it was added but when I checked later, it wasn't there?????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, lovely sunrise.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, I'm sorry I don't understand enough to distinguish the differences in sports. But happy you enjoy your football so much.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Morning everyone! I think I will just stay in today. The major north/south interstate through Minneapolis is shut down for the weekend for a bridge rebuilding. Also this weekend there are several big sports events and a marathon which is predicted to bring 350,000 people into the city. Last night I drove to a friend's house using alternative routes and found all routes very conjested--took me 3x as long as usual. Not to disparage bridge work; we certainly know the importance of that here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I love those colours :sm24:


Sunrise and sunset colours are fabulous!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Lovely sunset Julie.


I had to think about that! Then I got my directions sorted- other end of the day!


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

KateB said:


> That's the same as our MOT test (Ministry of Transport) which any car over 3 years old has to have and has to be renewed every year.


Same as our safety inspection and registration needed every year for cars older than 3 years. There is an exception for classic and antique vehicles. They no longer need safety inspections but registration at $10.00 is still needed to renew the sticker on the license plate every year. And the caveat is that they are not to be driven daily on the road, only to car shows, parades and in emergencies. Here one can't sell or purchase a car legally without both of those items current. Hoping that is so in Australia as well. 
Loved the beautiful sunrise, Julie. It was outstanding in color. Will your view be curtailed somewhat when the granny flat is finished? Hoping they move with alacrity so Ringo can go out without a leash again.
Tough trouble with my freezer..it decided to quit for about 20 hours. Running again but all the food is going to have to go to the dump first thing Monday morning. Don't quite know what it's problem is, but will call the warranty people immediately Monday morning for sure. Only thing I will really miss is the several roasts I had and some chicken. The rest was all relatively cheap. 
Index finger, post arthritic nodule removal Thursday, is doing well. Still swollen but I have discovered that with a good bandaid over it I can still knit continental style. Tried doing throw but my old brain did not do well with that. Wishing all a happy day. 
Sorry for that sinus headache. They are hard to control. Would something like nasal steroid, OTC like Flonase help? Suggested to me to use by my PA and seems to help.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I have that pattern too but have been holding off making any tops for myself until my weight stabilizes. Please let us see it when finished and let me know how the knitting goes. I love the yarn you have to use.


The pattern is different from any I've seen; there are 16 choices for size. I can't decide on one that seems logical. I have compared measurements with some sweaters that fit, but still am not sure. I might just start a front and see what it looks like after a few inches. I think I would like to confer with one of my daughters.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> Beautiful, Julie!


I was so taken with it, myself, just grabbed the phone and took it- took two days working out how to download it though!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Are you raking in the loot at the door?


Yes, that is my responsibility as Treasurer!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Gorgeous sunrise.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, lovely sunrise.


It really was, wasn't it?!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up finally. Thanks Julie & Heather for explaining the rego, etc. Julie lovely sunrise picture. By the way Julie I tried to skype you but no answer then figured it was most likely in the wee, wee hours of Monday. Sassafras/Joy it sounds like you and your daughters had a lovely day.

Today will be going to oldest DD's to celebrate youngest grandchild's birthday which is actually this coming Wednesday. I can't believe he is already going to be 12! Today will be much, much cooler for us. High is supposed to be low 70's. Will try to check back in later. Hug and prayers for everyone!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Same as our safety inspection and registration needed every year for cars older than 3 years. There is an exception for classic and antique vehicles. They no longer need safety inspections but registration at $10.00 is still needed to renew the sticker on the license plate every year. And the caveat is that they are not to be driven daily on the road, only to car shows, parades and in emergencies. Here one can't sell or purchase a car legally without both of those items current. Hoping that is so in Australia as well.
> Loved the beautiful sunrise, Julie. It was outstanding in color. Will your view be curtailed somewhat when the granny flat is finished? Hoping they move with alacrity so Ringo can go out without a leash again.
> Tough trouble with my freezer..it decided to quit for about 20 hours. Running again but all the food is going to have to go to the dump first thing Monday morning. Don't quite know what it's problem is, but will call the warrant people immediately Monday morning for sure. Only thing I will really miss is the several roasts I had and some chicken. The rest was all relatively cheap.
> Index finger, post arthritic nodule removal Thursday, is doing well. Still swollen but I have discovered that with a good bandaid over it I can still knit continental style. Tried doing throw but my old brain did not do well with that. Wishing all a happy day.
> Sorry for that sinus headache. They are hard to control. Would something like nasal steroid, OTC like Flonase help? Suggested to me to use by my PA and seems to help.


Fortunately the Granny Flat is further back, so I will hardly see it from the front door, just from the back door. 
It has been very wet again (what else in Auckland?) which I think will slow things down again. I will try the path in the morning for hardness.
What a bummer the freezer has been- it is very annoying to loose good meat like that.
Glad you have found a way to knit, and that the surgery has gone well?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

flyty1n said:



> Same as our safety inspection and registration needed every year for cars older than 3 years. There is an exception for classic and antique vehicles. They no longer need safety inspections but registration at $10.00 is still needed to renew the sticker on the license plate every year. And the caveat is that they are not to be driven daily on the road, only to car shows, parades and in emergencies. Here one can't sell or purchase a car legally without both of those items current. Hoping that is so in Australia as well.
> Loved the beautiful sunrise, Julie. It was outstanding in color. Will your view be curtailed somewhat when the granny flat is finished? Hoping they move with alacrity so Ringo can go out without a leash again.
> Tough trouble with my freezer..it decided to quit for about 20 hours. Running again but all the food is going to have to go to the dump first thing Monday morning. Don't quite know what it's problem is, but will call the warranty people immediately Monday morning for sure. Only thing I will really miss is the several roasts I had and some chicken. The rest was all relatively cheap.
> Index finger, post arthritic nodule removal Thursday, is doing well. Still swollen but I have discovered that with a good bandaid over it I can still knit continental style. Tried doing throw but my old brain did not do well with that. Wishing all a happy day.
> Sorry for that sinus headache. They are hard to control. Would something like nasal steroid, OTC like Flonase help? Suggested to me to use by my PA and seems to help.


That's bad news about your freezer. Hopefully your insurance will cover the loss. Glad your finger is improving.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Yes, that is my responsibility as Treasurer!


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up finally. Thanks Julie & Heather for explaining the rego, etc. Julie lovely sunrise picture. By the way Julie I tried to skype you but no answer then figured it was most likely in the wee, wee hours of Monday. Sassafras/Joy it sounds like you and your daughters had a lovely day.
> 
> Today will be going to oldest DD's to celebrate youngest grandchild's birthday which is actually this coming Wednesday. I can't believe he is already going to be 12! Today will be much, much cooler for us. High is supposed to be low 70's. Will try to check back in later. Hug and prayers for everyone!


Hope you have a great day with your DD and grandchild.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Life is about to get very interesting for me. I got a request via Julie, to be a model in a fashion parade being held on 11th Oct. for our seniors clubs locally.
> What me?? She said cracking up laughing. They requested a slim woman and I fit the bill so went along to the premises for fittings yesterday, What an absolutely fun time I had with the 3 other models. We are all seniors in various shapes and sizes of mature women.
> We are having dress fittings and rehearsals next week, and the clothes are all from charity stores and they're gorgeous. Will hopefully have some photos to show afterwards. It's going to be a Pamper day for seniors, and we get 2 pamperings each. So we are going to be very glamorous etc. keeping a straight face on the catwalk will be a tough ask for me I know. Thank goodness Stu won't be there, or I'd be in hysterics!


Sounds like you will have fun, hope we get pictures


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had lovely day with family. We had lunch at Greek restaurant and then went to Maturango museum and looked at their desert wildlife, minerals and plant displays and history of petroglyphs. Then went into the gallery and enjoyed the artwork. Then walked around outside and enjoyed the new display of the planets, a walkway with all the planets at proportional spacing. I enjoyed meeting Max, Amy's beau, he is sweet and a good conversationalist and attentive to Amy.


Sounds like a great day, I'd love to see that museum


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's a lot of carrots. I've not dehydrated carrots before, but I've used them in soups and stews and they work great.
> I'm going to get one of the dehydrators from Marla's house next week and start doing the celery, I have four plants that seem to be cutting celery and they are more than ready for harvesting.


It sure takes up less space & tastes good when dried. I did one clump the other day, need to get out right away & bring more in as the weather is supposed to get ugly????
I may bring in some carrots to do too, depends how cold it is for working out there. Really nasty wind - we are under a wind warning& so grey out, supposed to rain & snow later, hopefully no accumulation of snow as some people still have standing crops & that won't be good.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One paw print might be fun, but four is just way to much mess. lol


Up at Firesong the other day, we were touring one of the cabins & the basement floor was cement with a high gloss glaze over it, obviously a deer walked through the cement when it was first poured & rather than fix it, they just left the tracks, looked cute but I imagine it would catch dirt something terrible.

Love the new sock pattern, so pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


Do you have Vicks Vapor Rub over there? Have you tried steaming with something like that? It sometimes helps.

Hope you are better soon


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took the tablets shut my eyes hoping they would work quickly and I fell asleep , woke up and the tablets have done there job , no sickness , no headache just a slight twinge above my eyebrow from the sinuses but I can put up with that , now to get a move on today


I'm glad you are better, nothing so horrible as feeling like your head is in a vice


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


Very pretty


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Here although all cars have to be registered there is no requirement to have to prove that they are roadworthy (this is a state issue and they aren't all the same). However there are standards that cars are meant to reach and they can be stopped and defected- meaning that until the problems are fixed they can't be driven.


We call that vehicle inspection & only has to be done if the car is coming from outside the province or hasn't been liscenced for more than 3 years or in an accident. As you said, if stopped by police & they see something bad they can ticket you & you get a short time to fix the problem


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cannot open the link for some reason Margaret


Me either


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats what I thought- but it is so like yours.
> Trying something else.


That's cute too, I like the little bears but it sure is similar to Sonja's


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Not mine then Margaret as I did this one with an owl on


Cute, cute, cute :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Joyce, hope your finger heals quickly . Terrible about the freezer &'what a mess. Hope you can salvage some stuff


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Very pretty


 :sm24:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Marking spot.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

flyty1n said:


> Same as our safety inspection and registration needed every year for cars older than 3 years. There is an exception for classic and antique vehicles. They no longer need safety inspections but registration at $10.00 is still needed to renew the sticker on the license plate every year. And the caveat is that they are not to be driven daily on the road, only to car shows, parades and in emergencies. Here one can't sell or purchase a car legally without both of those items current. Hoping that is so in Australia as well.
> Loved the beautiful sunrise, Julie. It was outstanding in color. Will your view be curtailed somewhat when the granny flat is finished? Hoping they move with alacrity so Ringo can go out without a leash again.
> Tough trouble with my freezer..it decided to quit for about 20 hours. Running again but all the food is going to have to go to the dump first thing Monday morning. Don't quite know what it's problem is, but will call the warranty people immediately Monday morning for sure. Only thing I will really miss is the several roasts I had and some chicken. The rest was all relatively cheap.
> Index finger, post arthritic nodule removal Thursday, is doing well. Still swollen but I have discovered that with a good bandaid over it I can still knit continental style. Tried doing throw but my old brain did not do well with that. Wishing all a happy day.
> Sorry for that sinus headache. They are hard to control. Would something like nasal steroid, OTC like Flonase help? Suggested to me to use by my PA and seems to help.


Thank you Joyce, got one of those , it does help, nothing takes it away completely , just something I have had all my life although it has got better as I've got older
Hope you can find out what the problem with your freezer was , don't want it happening again


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Some flowers I borrowed for a few days, at the time of my birthday. I don't think I have posted them before.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> As I was getting up and about this morning I realised I had a quite weekend and that Vicky had said it would be great if Mum could see Gordon while he was tiny (Mum missed Elizabeth at this age becuase she had bowel surgery the day E was born). So I rang Vick to see if it was OK to bring Mum sometime and then checked with MUm. Ended up out for most of the day picking up Mum having breakfast, buying things for Gordon. Then off to Vicks for a while. E was being put to sleep when we got there and then subdued. Gordon slept as well so we had a peaceful lunch. Then cuddles with Gordon until woke up enough to feed. Took Mum back and listened to our state team lose the Grandfinal (badly)- the football code but not the level that I am most interested in). So busy but nice day.


Wonderful that your mum was able to see Gordon as a newborn, it's lovely that she gets to enjoy her great grandchildren. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the sun is shining beautiful again this morning but the forcast has been changed to include snow????On Monday, sure hope that's wrong!
> I better get moving to vacuum up my floors for the 3rd day in a row????????had them cleaned & GD brought most of the school sandbox home in her shoes & dumped it all over my porch so I cleaned again, then last night DH brought home was must be a 1/2 bushel????Of canola seed(like poppy seeds) & it's all over the porch kitchen & bathroom, probably some on the couch too as he laid down for a quick rest before he had a bath. Now you know why I would rather work outside, at least that work stays done for a little while. The house is messed before I get to the other end!


I know just how you feel, I get the floors swept, mopped, or vacuumed and the dogs drag in shrubbery, then David comes in from fishing and half the riverbed ends up on my floors when he takes off his shoes and socks, or like Thursday night, he tracks mud all across the just mopped floor while totally missing the rug intended to wipe feet on. :sm22: 
At least the weeds take about 24 hours to grow. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I guess I did deserve nap as I slept 10 hours last night! A record.


Holy cow, you certainly did need some sleep, 10 hours is great. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some flowers I borrowed for a few days, at the time of my birthday. I don't think I have posted them before.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mine doesn't seem to have a slot for a memory card??? Hmmmmm. Will need to ask about that. My camera is an iPhone. It has a small metal attachment. The laptop has a slightly wider slot and cord but the iPhone doesn't fit the laptop and the laptop cord doesn't fit the iPhone. I'll see if I can take a photo later for you. You sound a lot more technically savvy than me, so I'll appreciate your tips when I get some photos loaded. Thank you. Before iCloud was transferring them automatically but now it isn't. I didn't need a cord then.


I decided to go in search of my card slot, I hadn't found one previously, but I found it last night, it was just well camouflaged. lol


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Same as our safety inspection and registration needed every year for cars older than 3 years. There is an exception for classic and antique vehicles. They no longer need safety inspections but registration at $10.00 is still needed to renew the sticker on the license plate every year. And the caveat is that they are not to be driven daily on the road,  only to car shows, parades and in emergencies. Here one can't sell or purchase a car legally without both of those items current. Hoping that is so in Australia as well.
> Loved the beautiful sunrise, Julie. It was outstanding in color. Will your view be curtailed somewhat when the granny flat is finished? Hoping they move with alacrity so Ringo can go out without a leash again.
> Tough trouble with my freezer..it decided to quit for about 20 hours. Running again but all the food is going to have to go to the dump first thing Monday morning. Don't quite know what it's problem is, but will call the warranty people immediately Monday morning for sure. Only thing I will really miss is the several roasts I had and some chicken. The rest was all relatively cheap.
> Index finger, post arthritic nodule removal Thursday, is doing well. Still swollen but I have discovered that with a good bandaid over it I can still knit continental style. Tried doing throw but my old brain did not do well with that. Wishing all a happy day.
> Sorry for that sinus headache. They are hard to control. Would something like nasal steroid, OTC like Flonase help? Suggested to me to use by my PA and seems to help.


We have to have an air pollution test done (emissions) every year or two depending on how new the car is. Mine has always passed so far (knock wood...she is 12 years old now). It's odd because the city just north of us (which really is part of this city except it's over the county line, so...) doesn't require emissions, though it's fairly large.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Joyce, got one of those , it does help, nothing takes it away completely , just something I have had all my life although it has got better as I've got older
> Hope you can find out what the problem with your freezer was , don't want it happening again


I'm glad you're feeling better. My allergies get worse the older I get--never had them in the area I grew up but here there's a lot of different things I'd never been exposed to before. I'm out of local honey which helps a lot. We were hoping our honey people would be at the arts & crafts fair next weekend but I haven't found out yet if they will--I won't go if they aren't!

I'll sympathize with the freezer woes, too--we lost a whole freezer full of meat once--really terrible. I hope they can find out what went wrong and make sure it doesn't happen again.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I decided to go in search of my card slot, I hadn't found one previously, but I found it last night, it was just well camouflaged. lol


I know I don't have one on this computer, but I do have a reader that plugs in to the USB. Now though I take most photos on my phone, which doesn't have a card; it plugs into the computer with the charger cord.

Right now I'm trying to remember how to transfer files onto my tablet. I planned to work on a project tomorrow while he's having his surgery, but I realized the one I wanted was a web page and I don't know if I will have wifi there, so I copied the text and put it in a pdf, which I will be able to open without internet. I was going to take the hat but this one is a request so will put that first.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, thank you. I guess I did deserve nap as I slept 10 hours last night! A record.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mine doesn't seem to have a slot for a memory card??? Hmmmmm. Will need to ask about that. My camera is an iPhone. It has a small metal attachment. The laptop has a slightly wider slot and cord but the iPhone doesn't fit the laptop and the laptop cord doesn't fit the iPhone. I'll see if I can take a photo later for you. You sound a lot more technically savvy than me, so I'll appreciate your tips when I get some photos loaded. Thank you. Before iCloud was transferring them automatically but now it isn't. I didn't need a cord then.


Ok. That helps. You can email them to yourself by tapping the photo. On the bottom of the photo a bar with options will pop up. There will be a small box with an up arrow in it. Touch that. Then choose the email option. It will open the compose email page. Type in your own email address. Type something in the subject line. Click send. An option for sending it in several file sizes will come up. If you are using wifi, or want to send it using data, click actual size. If you want to conserve data you can choose a smaller size but I think that is the way it stays. Then click send.

The other option will cost you around $20. Go to Best Buy and tell them you want the connection to transfer photos from the iPhone to the laptop. They will know what you need. I don't know where DH's is or I would take a photo of it for you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, this is funny. Your post got me thinking and I pulled up the 2 photos I just took and clicked on them and then did the symbol to share and sitting next to the computer it pulled up the name of the computer and I clicked share and now those photos are on the computer. No need to buy an adapter. I see this a little time consuming if there are a lot of photos from a vacation, but great for a couple at a time. Both sides are exactly the same and no larger slot on the front or back.


Yay!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I bought a little "kit" that has various connectors to transfer photos from camera to Ipad, each has a different sized slot for different sized camera cards & trees different connectors too. 2 of them plug directly into slots on the computer, the one with the longer cord fits the iPad. I think it cost about $25


That's what I was just thinking of!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Cathy and her family are 4 generations too


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did. It was Celtic music and very enjoyable. There was a food fest in my city today so I spent the afternoon wandering around and sampling some of the different foods. It was fun. The street was closed off so we could wander without the worry of traffic.


A great day, then! I would have enjoyed it, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We went to Montezumas castle & one other place I can't think of the name. Very interesting places


Perhaps Montezuma's Well? Or Mesa Grande?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Life is about to get very interesting for me. I got a request via Julie, to be a model in a fashion parade being held on 11th Oct. for our seniors clubs locally.
> What me?? She said cracking up laughing. They requested a slim woman and I fit the bill so went along to the premises for fittings yesterday, What an absolutely fun time I had with the 3 other models. We are all seniors in various shapes and sizes of mature women.
> We are having dress fittings and rehearsals next week, and the clothes are all from charity stores and they're gorgeous. Will hopefully have some photos to show afterwards. It's going to be a Pamper day for seniors, and we get 2 pamperings each. So we are going to be very glamorous etc. keeping a straight face on the catwalk will be a tough ask for me I know. Thank goodness Stu won't be there, or I'd be in hysterics!


What fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


Try some dry toast. Perhaps it's allergies? Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Try the USB charger for your phone. Connect the USB to the computer. Can also charge the phone that way. Thats how I transfer from iPhone to MacBook (and yes mine used to transfer by iCloud but now don't. Phone and iPad still talk). Maybe I should see if I can work out why the lap top isn't connecting up now


Now why didn't I think of that? As I smack myself upside the head. I've done that a lot to back up the information on the phone. Geez. Guess I'm getting really muddled.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Took the tablets shut my eyes hoping they would work quickly and I fell asleep , woke up and the tablets have done there job , no sickness , no headache just a slight twinge above my eyebrow from the sinuses but I can put up with that , now to get a move on today


So glad you are feeling better!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


Beautiful!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:

:sm04: She has no shame. Lol


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:
> 
> :sm04: She has no shame. Lol


Love it!


----------



## wendyacz (Aug 13, 2011)

And she has a cute smile! What is her name?


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some flowers I borrowed for a few days, at the time of my birthday. I don't think I have posted them before.


They are beautiful. I love roses. My city is known as the City of Roses so they are everywhere.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I know just how you feel, I get the floors swept, mopped, or vacuumed and the dogs drag in shrubbery, then David comes in from fishing and half the riverbed ends up on my floors when he takes off his shoes and socks, or like Thursday night, he tracks mud all across the just mopped floor while totally missing the rug intended to wipe feet on. :sm22:
> At least the weeds take about 24 hours to grow. lol


Have you tried giving David a mop and pail???? :sm15:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:
> 
> :sm04: She has no shame. Lol


Yes, she is and looks like she wants more.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is the solid socks astronomy challenge? i don't remember you mentioning it before. happy knitting. if david brings home dinner who gets to clean the fish?
--- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Holy guacamoly, the one Saturday I don't try to keep up and you all are 13 pages ahead of me, geesh. lol Oh well, a good reason to sit and knit tomorrow right?
> Marla and I ran to Scottsbluff this morning, then the farmers market and got home early but when David went fishing, the dogs and I went back to bed for a couple hours. I got dinner in the oven, and then David wanted to go to Walmart in Scottsbluff to pick up the 3 packages of fishing stuff I had ordered online for store pick up, he decided he wanted them for tomorrow instead of Marla and I picking them up on Wed. Oh well. lol
> So now to knit and catch up here. I found the next pattern I want to do for the Solid Socks Astronomy challenge, so I'll do https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moon-and-stars-socks in my Hansen yarn Blue Moon, I have beads to add too. If I stay up until midnight, oh! midnight eastern standard time is 10pm mountain time, so only 26 minutes to go. whoohoo!!
> I hope that everyone is having or had, a great day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy sonja. i think you should sit and rest all day - knit if you feel like it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

excellent news sonja - but i would take it easy for the rest of the day. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Took the tablets shut my eyes hoping they would work quickly and I fell asleep , woke up and the tablets have done there job , no sickness , no headache just a slight twinge above my eyebrow from the sinuses but I can put up with that , now to get a move on today


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a beautiful sunrise - thanks for sharing julie. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:
> 
> :sm04: She has no shame. Lol


She looks so comfortable. Yes, she is spoilt. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and ours goes back the 5th of November. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Hope you get to sleep Cathy.
> Ours go back the last weekend of this month


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute sonja - love the owl on the romper. and i love the hat - some baby is going to look very nifty in this outfit. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Not mine then Margaret as I did this one with an owl on


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:
> 
> :sm04: She has no shame. Lol


Definitely spoilt , does she tap with her paw for more if you stop


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is very cute sonja - love the owl on the romper. and i love the hat - some baby is going to look very nifty in this outfit. --- sam


Thank you Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i would stay in too. do not like driving in heavy traffic. --- sam



machriste said:


> Morning everyone! I think I will just stay in today. The major north/south interstate through Minneapolis is shut down for the weekend for a bridge rebuilding. Also this weekend there are several big sports events and a marathon which is predicted to bring 350,000 people into the city. Last night I drove to a friend's house using alternative routes and found all routes very conjested--took me 3x as long as usual. Not to disparage bridge work; we certainly know the importance of that here.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh that will be great fun! :sm11:


Sure will????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> What fun!


After all the sadness in my life lately this is the pick me up I need to feel good about life again.????


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm sure you will have fun. But yes keeping a straight face might be hard for you. But then does it really matter?


No it doesn't, but the coordinator lady is quite particular about how we present ourselves. She explained we are there to show the clothing as first priority and not have the audience focussing on us giggling. I can do a good poker face when I need to.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Fan probably knows the difference, because she is a League supporter- I have heard League has less body contact but not sure. League, Union and Aussie rules all have the oval ball, whereas Soccer of course has a round ball, but I am sure there is more to it than just that.


Rugby League has lots of tackling, with body contact. The guy with the ball if caught , gets tackled to stop him scoring a goal. Tackling means grabbing the guy and dumping him in the ground. It's a hard, fast game and guys do get injured unfortunately. Sometimes it can be 3 onto 1, the aim to get the ball off them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Beautiful!


 :sm24: It was. No colour this morning- all grey and rain!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:
> 
> :sm04: She has no shame. Lol


They are both so relaxed!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> They are beautiful. I love roses. My city is known as the City of Roses so they are everywhere.


 :sm24: I would love to plant a rose, especially now I am starting to know what my boundaries will be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a beautiful sunrise - thanks for sharing julie. --- sam


Thanks Sam!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the sadness in my life lately this is the pick me up I need to feel good about life again.????


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Rugby League has lots of tackling, with body contact. The guy with the ball if caught , gets tackled to stop him scoring a goal. Tackling means grabbing the guy and dumping him in the ground. It's a hard, fast game and guys do get injured unfortunately. Sometimes it can be 3 onto 1, the aim to get the ball off them.


Sounds like our football.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Sounds like our football.


But there is no protective gear apart from a mouth guard in most cases- hence the high number of impact injuries.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Perhaps Montezuma's Well? Or Mesa Grande?


Montezumas well, I think


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:
> 
> :sm04: She has no shame. Lol


????????


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> No it doesn't, but the coordinator lady is quite particular about how we present ourselves. She explained we are there to show the clothing as first priority and not have the audience focussing on us giggling. I can do a good poker face when I need to.


You can have a good giggle on the inside. :sm04: I'm sure you will have a great deal of fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Hmmm. Added a pic of pattern and yarn, looked like it was added but when I checked later, it wasn't there?????


That's going to be lovely. I love Malibrago yarns.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We just got home about 6:30, very long Catholic funeral. DH & 2 friends went on the Harley's & were asked to follow the hurse to the burial quite a distance out of town. It was a real celebration if life, he packed a lot into his short lifetime
> The neighbor called & DH went off to bale for him soon as he got home as he had no spare help to do that before the possible coming rain or snow.


That makes for a long day emotionally too, it's good that it was a good celebration, that's way to young for a massive heart attack.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Life is about to get very interesting for me. I got a request via Julie, to be a model in a fashion parade being held on 11th Oct. for our seniors clubs locally.
> What me?? She said cracking up laughing. They requested a slim woman and I fit the bill so went along to the premises for fittings yesterday, What an absolutely fun time I had with the 3 other models. We are all seniors in various shapes and sizes of mature women.
> We are having dress fittings and rehearsals next week, and the clothes are all from charity stores and they're gorgeous. Will hopefully have some photos to show afterwards. It's going to be a Pamper day for seniors, and we get 2 pamperings each. So we are going to be very glamorous etc. keeping a straight face on the catwalk will be a tough ask for me I know. Thank goodness Stu won't be there, or I'd be in hysterics!


What fun!!! Is Julie a model too?
We want to see video. :sm08:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Had lovely day with family. We had lunch at Greek restaurant and then went to Maturango museum and looked at their desert wildlife, minerals and plant displays and history of petroglyphs. Then went into the gallery and enjoyed the artwork. Then walked around outside and enjoyed the new display of the planets, a walkway with all the planets at proportional spacing. I enjoyed meeting Max, Amy's beau, he is sweet and a good conversationalist and attentive to Amy.


Lovely day. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, had a good laugh at myself, Amy's new beau is British and talked about football then we got talking and he said yes, the Amaricans had to make a new word for it and call it soccer! All this time I've thought you were an avid fan of our football!


LOL!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Julie, lovely roses.

Still no real rain here, just drizzle & wind but my brother came & he had 3/4" rain at his place 25 miles away. My brother & GF came & got a 5 gallon pail of carrots & the last of the celery. 
I dug the last of my new potatoes so we will have a couple more meals of them & have the dehydrator full of celery again. I'm so glad the garden is nearly done, just a few more things that I'll give away, hopefully someone will come & get them otherwise I'll dig them for the food bank. I still have Cabbage & beets I want to bring in.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Montezumas well, I think


I didn't know he'd been ill.......sorry couldn't resist! :sm16: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I didn't know he'd been ill.......sorry couldn't resist! :sm16: :sm23:


????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> What fun!!! Is Julie a model too?
> We want to see video. :sm08:


No way, Jose! Not me, I will be too busy keeping all the loot safe.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, lovely roses.
> 
> Still no real rain here, just drizzle & wind but my brother came & he had 3/4" rain at his place 25 miles away. My brother & GF came & got a 5 gallon pail of carrots & the last of the celery.
> I dug the last of my new potatoes so we will have a couple more meals of them & have the dehydrator full of celery again. I'm so glad the garden is nearly done, just a few more things that I'll give away, hopefully someone will come & get them otherwise I'll dig them for the food bank. I still have Cabbage & beets I want to bring in.


Thank you, Bonnie- they were loaned me by my friend Eva, I kept them just a few days because they had really been given to her (her birthday is two days before mine) and then returned them for her to continue enjoying.

I guess that rain is much needed. Do you plant before winter sets in (for the farm- not your garden)?


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I didn't know he'd been ill.......sorry couldn't resist! :sm16: :sm23:


Trust you, Kate!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

darowil said:


> Hope they do better than the Crows.


Unfortunately not. However, given that they made it to the GF from 8th on the ladder, taking out 3 higher ranked teams in the process, was a great and unexpected result for the season. I think many are happy with them even without winning the GF. The Cowboys management went above and beyond to help get as many supporters to the game as possible, including srveral chartered planes just for that purpose. I think they did amazing, given the injury list they had this season. 2 Captains sidelined with serious injury, 1 of whom had to retire partway through what was his final season (planned to retire at end of season), 1 very early broken leg, 3 mins in to another player, several players were playing with strapping ovr broken bones.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


Oh Yuck!!! I hope that the tablets helped, sinus headaches are awful. 
Our weather is windy and wet, so I'm having an off day too, no oomph to get anything accomplished, David had to leave today, so I'm just vegging out, a nap may not be a too far fetched idea.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I like your pattern!


Thank you, and I'm going to add beads.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh man, KayeJo, those socks are too pretty to cover up with shoes!


Lol! The yarn I'm using is so soft to work with too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Nice pattern Kaye Jo look forward to seeing yours finished


Thank you, me too. :sm17:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


It's beautiful!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Had a lovely day at the dog show. Didn't do the whole day but my favorite parts were the English sheepdogs and the children and teens section where they did amazing showing their dogs. After, we went for a late lunch at one of the beautiful vineyards overlooking Seneca Lake. This is where we went for lunch. No wine this time as I had a long drive home and due to little sleep, will be taking a much needed nap. http://www.ventosavineyards.com/
I was hoping it would show more pictures. We sat outside overlooking the lake. Just a fabulous Autumn day.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pacer said:


> I missed most of last week and I will miss most of this week again. September was a busy month at work. I don't know how October will be at work. I am taking two vacation days to go to Wisconsin for this weekend. I will be quite busy doing workshops for my niece and some of her friends. I will be teaching arm knitting, beginner knitting and needle felting on Saturday. Friday will be time for me to teach my niece some new skills like increases and decreases and maybe some cables. Sunday is a day for a birthday party for my great niece and her friends. She is in kindergarten. We are going to do pillow cases with stencils put on them and then spray them with fabric dye. Matthew is going to be my helper. I am bringing supplies for the weekend so I have been busy organizing all of this. I am making surprises to give as well. I appreciate all of the hard work that Marianne and Gwen put into the very 1st kap and all of the efforts so many people have contributed to keeping it going.


You and Matthew have a great trip and safe travels if we don't see you before you head out.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Lovely sock pattern. Hope when David goes fishing that he comes home with dinner :sm09:


Thank you. 
He caught about 20 small mouth bass, but released them all too. lol, so roast beef for dinner.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Same as our safety inspection and registration needed every year for cars older than 3 years. There is an exception for classic and antique vehicles. They no longer need safety inspections but registration at $10.00 is still needed to renew the sticker on the license plate every year. And the caveat is that they are not to be driven daily on the road, only to car shows, parades and in emergencies. Here one can't sell or purchase a car legally without both of those items current. Hoping that is so in Australia as well.
> Loved the beautiful sunrise, Julie. It was outstanding in color. Will your view be curtailed somewhat when the granny flat is finished? Hoping they move with alacrity so Ringo can go out without a leash again.
> Tough trouble with my freezer..it decided to quit for about 20 hours. Running again but all the food is going to have to go to the dump first thing Monday morning. Don't quite know what it's problem is, but will call the warranty people immediately Monday morning for sure. Only thing I will really miss is the several roasts I had and some chicken. The rest was all relatively cheap.
> Index finger, post arthritic nodule removal Thursday, is doing well. Still swollen but I have discovered that with a good bandaid over it I can still knit continental style. Tried doing throw but my old brain did not do well with that. Wishing all a happy day.
> Sorry for that sinus headache. They are hard to control. Would something like nasal steroid, OTC like Flonase help? Suggested to me to use by my PA and seems to help.


Texas has yearly inspection requirements, but not the restrictions on classic or antique cars, as long as it passes emissions inspection, you can drive it all you want. 
Wyoming has no emissions requirements, if it will start, they don't care if you drive it, we see some gorgeous classics and some hideous newer cars that have just been trashed beyond belief. 
Great that your finger is doing better, and great that you can still knit. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up finally. Thanks Julie & Heather for explaining the rego, etc. Julie lovely sunrise picture. By the way Julie I tried to skype you but no answer then figured it was most likely in the wee, wee hours of Monday. Sassafras/Joy it sounds like you and your daughters had a lovely day.
> 
> Today will be going to oldest DD's to celebrate youngest grandchild's birthday which is actually this coming Wednesday. I can't believe he is already going to be 12! Today will be much, much cooler for us. High is supposed to be low 70's. Will try to check back in later. Hug and prayers for everyone!


Happy birthday to your DGS! They do grow up fast.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It sure takes up less space & tastes good when dried. I did one clump the other day, need to get out right away & bring more in as the weather is supposed to get ugly????
> I may bring in some carrots to do too, depends how cold it is for working out there. Really nasty wind - we are under a wind warning& so grey out, supposed to rain & snow later, hopefully no accumulation of snow as some people still have standing crops & that won't be good.


I was going to go out and do a few things in the yard earlier, but when I got out there it was raining. :sm06: 
Oh well, good day to sit and knit.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Up at Firesong the other day, we were touring one of the cabins & the basement floor was cement with a high gloss glaze over it, obviously a deer walked through the cement when it was first poured & rather than fix it, they just left the tracks, looked cute but I imagine it would catch dirt something terrible.
> 
> Love the new sock pattern, so pretty


The worst part would be getting the cement out of the hair and paws, hope the deer didn't end up with weighted hooves. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sat here listening to the wind whipping itself up to a gale force frenzy, it's the tale end of a hurricane , no rain as yet just the wind but no doubt it won't be far behind 
Well I'm off to bed Goodnight everyone ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some flowers I borrowed for a few days, at the time of my birthday. I don't think I have posted them before.


Those are really pretty.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know I don't have one on this computer, but I do have a reader that plugs in to the USB. Now though I take most photos on my phone, which doesn't have a card; it plugs into the computer with the charger cord.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to remember how to transfer files onto my tablet. I planned to work on a project tomorrow while he's having his surgery, but I realized the one I wanted was a web page and I don't know if I will have wifi there, so I copied the text and put it in a pdf, which I will be able to open without internet. I was going to take the hat but this one is a request so will put that first.


I have knit companion set up on my tablet that I am going to use at some point but haven't tried it yet, I guess I should play with it though.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

wendyacz said:


> And she has a cute smile! What is her name?


My pup? The dog is Ryssa, well if you want the full name, Ryssa- Princess Penelope- Fluffernutter- Schwanz. lol And yes, there are occasions that all those names come out. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Have you tried giving David a mop and pail???? :sm15:


Lol, I don't want a bigger mess than the original one. He did clear off his side table last night though. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Yes, she is and looks like she wants more.


She would argue that there is never enough. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is the solid socks astronomy challenge? i don't remember you mentioning it before. happy knitting. if david brings home dinner who gets to clean the fish?
> --- sam


Solid Socks is one of the forums on Ravelry that I joined and the theme of October is Astronomy.

If he catches and keeps, he cleans, if I catch and he keeps, he cleans. I cook. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> She looks so comfortable. Yes, she is spoilt. :sm24:


And when David is home, that is where she spends 90% of her time, he pets more than I do, I'm too busy knitting and typing to pet for hours.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Definitely spoilt , does she tap with her paw for more if you stop


Oh yes, and if you don't pet more, she'll rub her eyes with both paws because that always gets success from her daddy. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> After all the sadness in my life lately this is the pick me up I need to feel good about life again.????


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> They are both so relaxed!


Yes, somehow he always ends up with 3 dogs and at least one cat, on the loveseat with him, occasionally, he has to move to the other loveseat to have room. lol


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Gorgeous pup KayeJo, and a handsome hubby too!????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> No way, Jose! Not me, I will be too busy keeping all the loot safe.


LOL!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely day at the dog show. Didn't do the whole day but my favorite parts were the English sheepdogs and the children and teens section where they did amazing showing their dogs. After, we went for a late lunch at one of the beautiful vineyards overlooking Seneca Lake. This is where we went for lunch. No wine this time as I had a long drive home and due to little sleep, will be taking a much needed nap. http://www.ventosavineyards.com/
> I was hoping it would show more pictures. We sat outside overlooking the lake. Just a fabulous Autumn day.


What fun!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Gorgeous pup KayeJo, and a handsome hubby too!????


Why thank you ma'am, I'm rather partial to them both. :sm02:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> I didn't know he'd been ill.......sorry couldn't resist! :sm16: :sm23:


????????????there one in every crowd????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Whoohoo!! I managed to catch up, I didn't know if it was possible. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Bonnie- they were loaned me by my friend Eva, I kept them just a few days because they had really been given to her (her birthday is two days before mine) and then returned them for her to continue enjoying.
> 
> I guess that rain is much needed. Do you plant before winter sets in (for the farm- not your garden)?


No, only spring planting here, the winters are too cold. Farther south they plant winter wheat but not here


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> He caught about 20 small mouth bass, but released them all too. lol, so roast beef for dinner.


Do you ever eat what he catches? Here most go in the frying pan unless really small or huge ( breeding stock)


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Texas has yearly inspection requirements, but not the restrictions on classic or antique cars, as long as it passes emissions inspection, you can drive it all you want.
> Wyoming has no emissions requirements, if it will start, they don't care if you drive it, we see some gorgeous classics and some hideous newer cars that have just been trashed beyond belief.
> Great that your finger is doing better, and great that you can still knit. :sm24:


Thanks! Emissions are big here as we are caught in a valley between two mountain ranges and our air, in winter, gets caught in this valley, wind protected so no wind to blow it out as would be the case in SD or WY. As a result, we have many inversion and bad air days. However, we, too, have our share of "hideous newer cars trashed beyond belief" but if they pass safety and emissions, still are driven.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Texas has yearly inspection requirements, but not the restrictions on classic or antique cars, as long as it passes emissions inspection, you can drive it all you want.
> Wyoming has no emissions requirements, if it will start, they don't care if you drive it, we see some gorgeous classics and some hideous newer cars that have just been trashed beyond belief.
> Great that your finger is doing better, and great that you can still knit. :sm24:


No emission worries here either, we once bought a car that was manufactured for Saudi Arabia but didn't get shipped there for some reason, Saskatchewan was the only place they could be sold as no emissions stuff on them. It had heavy duty A/C but no rear window defrost????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Do you ever eat what he catches? Here most go in the frying pan unless really small or huge ( breeding stock)


Yes, we bring home the trout from Yellowstone and other places he goes out on the boat to fish, but if he catches them in the river, he tends to just throw them back, so that he can catch them again later. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Solid Socks is one of the forums on Ravelry that I joined and the theme of October is Astronomy.
> 
> If he catches and keeps, he cleans, if I catch and he keeps, he cleans. I cook. lol


I only cleaned them when camping with the boys before they were old enough to do it, now I just cook & sometimes DH like to cook it himself & im good with that.????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Thanks! Emissions are big here as we are caught in a valley between two mountain ranges and our air, in winter, gets caught in this valley, wind protected so no wind to blow it out as would be the case in SD or WY. As a result, we have many inversion and bad air days. However, we, too, have our share of "hideous newer cars trashed beyond belief" but if they pass safety and emissions, still are driven.


I understand horrid air days, SA gets some, they post on the news if you have breathing issues to stay inside. Being in a valley, then have clouds on top would be awful.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No emission worries here either, we once bought a car that was manufactured for Saudi Arabia but didn't get shipped there for some reason, Saskatchewan was the only place they could be sold as no emissions stuff on them. It had heavy duty A/C but no rear window defrost????


 :sm06: 
Were you able to install a rear defrost? lol Would make backing in winter rather difficult without, and hopefully the heater worked as good as the A/C. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm having one of those " no judge will convict me"days????????DH is going to drive me to drink. He didn't say anything this morning about his plans so I got all that garden stuff picked to clean & I was just in the middle of it when he called, come to the garden & show me where to dump manure, so off I go. I kept telling him where to put it, then he would say, why there???? Then he said he wanted to make a pile at the edge of the garden as the cows are now where the old manure pile was & he's not going to keep it worked up. OK, I told him where to put the pile, close to the asparagus & fruit trees so it's handy so, you ask where is the pile?....the exact opposite end of the garden so I can shovel & cart it the farthest possible distance???? So now you know why I'm worried about the judge????????
Anyway along with everything else the beets I had left in the garden were run over with the tractor & those that were missed by the first round got the second???? I salvaged what I could before he came back. But lots were wrecked. It's a good thing I don't get more "help" with the garde or we'd probably starve????
An 1-1/2 later I got back in to the mess in the kitchen & now have that cleaned up.
The good news is he just came in & asked if I'd like to go for Chinese for supper


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm06:
> Were you able to install a rear defrost? lol Would make backing in winter rather difficult without, and hopefully the heater worked as good as the A/C. lol


No but it was OK, the heater worked well.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having one of those " no judge will convict me"days????????DH is going to drive me to drink. He didn't say anything this morning about his plans so I got all that garden stuff picked to clean & I was just in the middle of it when he called, come to the garden & show me where to dump manure, so off I go. I kept telling him where to put it, then he would say, why there???? Then he said he wanted to make a pile at the edge of the garden as the cows are now where the old manure pile was & he's not going to keep it worked up. OK, I told him where to put the pile, close to the asparagus & fruit trees so it's handy so, you ask where is the pile?....the exact opposite end of the garden so I can shovel & cart it the farthest possible distance???? So now you know why I'm worried about the judge????????
> Anyway along with everything else the beets I had left in the garden were run over with the tractor & those that were missed by the first round got the second???? I salvaged what I could before he came back. But lots were wrecked. It's a good thing I don't get more "help" with the garde or we'd probably starve????
> An 1-1/2 later I got back in to the mess in the kitchen & now have that cleaned up.
> The good news is he just came in & asked if I'd like to go for Chinese for supper


Take several deep breaths and remember that there are no Chinese suppers "inside"!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I only cleaned them when camping with the boys before they were old enough to do it, now I just cook & sometimes DH like to cook it himself & im good with that.????


I love when David decides to grill his trout, tastes good and I don't have to cook. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having one of those " no judge will convict me"days????????DH is going to drive me to drink. He didn't say anything this morning about his plans so I got all that garden stuff picked to clean & I was just in the middle of it when he called, come to the garden & show me where to dump manure, so off I go. I kept telling him where to put it, then he would say, why there???? Then he said he wanted to make a pile at the edge of the garden as the cows are now where the old manure pile was & he's not going to keep it worked up. OK, I told him where to put the pile, close to the asparagus & fruit trees so it's handy so, you ask where is the pile?....the exact opposite end of the garden so I can shovel & cart it the farthest possible distance???? So now you know why I'm worried about the judge????????
> Anyway along with everything else the beets I had left in the garden were run over with the tractor & those that were missed by the first round got the second???? I salvaged what I could before he came back. But lots were wrecked. It's a good thing I don't get more "help" with the garde or we'd probably starve????
> An 1-1/2 later I got back in to the mess in the kitchen & now have that cleaned up.
> The good news is he just came in & asked if I'd like to go for Chinese for supper


Oh dear! No, it's justifiable homicide, why on earth do they ask us then not even listen. More than a little annoying. 
Oh no, the poor beets, that is hard to look at. I agree, very good thing he doesn't help more. 
Chinese for dinner is good though. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No but it was OK, the heater worked well.


 :sm02: That is a good thing.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Awwwwww.....she's just so comfy with her daddy.


Poledra65 said:


> Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:
> 
> :sm04: She has no shame. Lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Awwwwww.....she's just so comfy with her daddy.


LOL!! Yes, she is, they were all pouting when David carried out the cooler and got ready to leave, I told him I don't know who's more sad when he has to go back to work, he or the dogs. lol


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's beautiful!


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Those are really pretty.


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, somehow he always ends up with 3 dogs and at least one cat, on the loveseat with him, occasionally, he has to move to the other loveseat to have room. lol


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

pacer said:


> How exciting to see so much support for this important ministry in your community. I wonder how many people living and working in the building will come down for lunch when they smell such delicious foods.


I've had a few qualms about that very possibility, Mary.

Since our meals are prepared for the homeless and indigent of the city and served free of charge, it could make for some difficulties with having enough to serve when the daily numbers are *never* known ahead of time and the donations are not granted with permission to charge for service. Those who will be able to pay for the rental of the apartments above will provide the means to pay Susan a salary and for utilities and food purchases to feed our folks/clients. Those donations to Take Flight's expenses will be a tax deduction for Heiens & Co which probably adds another restriction to diners served without charge.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> No, only spring planting here, the winters are too cold. Farther south they plant winter wheat but not here


So it lies fallow a long time!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, sad about your freezer, Amy just had a broken fridge for a week. A hard work around.
Had a great day again. Cathy and Marc came early and we took Maya and went out and fed the horses. Then we all went out to brunch. Then Cathy and Marc left to drive home to San Diego. Then Al went to Randsburg with Amy and Max. They took two cars as the kids are staying in a B and B there. Max wanted to stay in a ghost town. Well, it’s not exactly a ghost town, several businesses and two blocks x two blocks! I didn’t go as Amy had said she wanted face time with Al. He didn’t have meals with us. And he hadnt seen her since Christmas. They had a great time. Al took them to meet my friend Linda so they would know someone in town if they needed anything. She is a great talker to and has been to England and they hit it off well. Al has really been more of a dad to her than her own dad.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> This is my second attempt to post this photo from my phone- the sunrise two or three days ago.


Awesome!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, one spoiled pup indeed. Maya was a love sponge with the kids. Now she is napping on my bed.


----------



## busyworkerbee (May 6, 2012)

Here is my version of a crochet pattern, which because Disney is owner of characters, is free and pattern maker requests users do not sell finished products. Which is fine for me as this is gift for youngest niece birthday. Youngest niece just lives Olaf,


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:
> 
> :sm04: She has no shame. Lol


That is too cute!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!!


I did too!


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I'm caught up, but I read so fast, I have no idea what I wanted to comment on! Maybe next time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, one spoiled pup indeed. Maya was a love sponge with the kids. Now she is napping on my bed.


Sounds like a great weekend was had by all, including Maya. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my version of a crochet pattern, which because Disney is owner of characters, is free and pattern maker requests users do not sell finished products. Which is fine for me as this is gift for youngest niece birthday. Youngest niece just lives Olaf,


He's adorable! You did a fantastic job and he's going to be well loved. :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> I think I'm caught up, but I read so fast, I have no idea what I wanted to comment on! Maybe next time!


Been there, done that. lol


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KateB said:


> I didn't know he'd been ill.......sorry couldn't resist! :sm16: :sm23:


ROFLMAO. Good one Kate.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my version of a crochet pattern, which because Disney is owner of characters, is free and pattern maker requests users do not sell finished products. Which is fine for me as this is gift for youngest niece birthday. Youngest niece just lives Olaf,


Aww he's so cute! I want one lol!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having one of those " no judge will convict me"days????????DH is going to drive me to drink. He didn't say anything this morning about his plans so I got all that garden stuff picked to clean & I was just in the middle of it when he called, come to the garden & show me where to dump manure, so off I go. I kept telling him where to put it, then he would say, why there???? Then he said he wanted to make a pile at the edge of the garden as the cows are now where the old manure pile was & he's not going to keep it worked up. OK, I told him where to put the pile, close to the asparagus & fruit trees so it's handy so, you ask where is the pile?....the exact opposite end of the garden so I can shovel & cart it the farthest possible distance???? So now you know why I'm worried about the judge????????
> Anyway along with everything else the beets I had left in the garden were run over with the tractor & those that were missed by the first round got the second???? I salvaged what I could before he came back. But lots were wrecked. It's a good thing I don't get more "help" with the garde or we'd probably starve????
> An 1-1/2 later I got back in to the mess in the kitchen & now have that cleaned up.
> The good news is he just came in & asked if I'd like to go for Chinese for supper


Thank goodness I'm not the only one , I always say that the judge would give me a reward for doing the country a service ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my version of a crochet pattern, which because Disney is owner of characters, is free and pattern maker requests users do not sell finished products. Which is fine for me as this is gift for youngest niece birthday. Youngest niece just lives Olaf,


Your niece is going to love him Heather


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

martina said:


> Take several deep breaths and remember that there are no Chinese suppers "inside"!


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my version of a crochet pattern, which because Disney is owner of characters, is free and pattern maker requests users do not sell finished products. Which is fine for me as this is gift for youngest niece birthday. Youngest niece just lives Olaf,


He's rally cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank goodness I'm not the only one , I always say that the judge would give me a reward for doing the country a service ????


????


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Margaret, I'm sorry I don't understand enough to distinguish the differences in sports. But happy you enjoy your football so much.


The most obvious difference between my preferred football and soccer is the shape of the ball (oval not round) and the use of hands (allowed). And the scoring-we can get big totals that would be impossible in soccer.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> Morning everyone! I think I will just stay in today. The major north/south interstate through Minneapolis is shut down for the weekend for a bridge rebuilding. Also this weekend there are several big sports events and a marathon which is predicted to bring 350,000 people into the city. Last night I drove to a friend's house using alternative routes and found all routes very conjested--took me 3x as long as usual. Not to disparage bridge work; we certainly know the importance of that here.


Road works are such a pain but also so necessary. We winge becuase we are caught up in them and everywhere you go they have them. But then if the roads aren't maintained we complain as well. Or when pipes burst we complain becuase they aren't being maintained but then when they try to do something we complain again.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I know I don't have one on this computer, but I do have a reader that plugs in to the USB. Now though I take most photos on my phone, which doesn't have a card; it plugs into the computer with the charger cord.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to remember how to transfer files onto my tablet. I planned to work on a project tomorrow while he's having his surgery, but I realized the one I wanted was a web page and I don't know if I will have wifi there, so I copied the text and put it in a pdf, which I will be able to open without internet. I was going to take the hat but this one is a request so will put that first.


If all else fails email it to yourself and open it at home while you have internet. Or take a photo of it on your phone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Now why didn't I think of that? As I smack myself upside the head. I've done that a lot to back up the information on the phone. Geez. Guess I'm getting really muddled.


You mean I was able to give some tech help to you?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I've caught up without falling asleep- which I'm close to doing. And in a few hours when it is actually time to go to sleep I guess I will be awake.
It's been a lovely day here. Was catching up with Maryanne so suggested we went to Glenelg one of the beaches very easy to reach on public transport. Had a nice day and managed to get lots of walking in- well and truly made my 10,000 steps today. Fish and Chips sitting by the beach, coffee some walking and then ice cream. And now I need to start thinking of food again. David just might like some food and I have sausages that either need to be cooked today or put in the freezer anyway so may as well cook them. Was going to be lazy and just put them in bread but forgot to get bread when I got milk! ANd no energy to go and find some when most places shut as a public holiday.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Hope you get to sleep Cathy.
> Ours go back the last weekend of this month


I did sleep pretty good but could have gone on longer when the alarm went off. LOL


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Spotted one birthday!

*EJS so happy birthday Evelyn*


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> A gray and white romper with bears on the front. Booties, cardigan and hat
> Are you on Facebook?
> Probably becuase it is a Facebook link. No idea how to post the photo


Wouldnt open for me either and I was logged into fb when I tried. Maybe the person who posted it has their setting set fairly private?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Thats what I thought- but it is so like yours.
> Trying something else.


That is a very cute little set. I really like the hat too. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Wouldnt open for me either and I was logged into fb when I tried. Maybe the person who posted it has their setting set fairly private?


It's from a group so maybe that is why? Really don't understand FB- but I managed to get around it.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely day at the dog show. Didn't do the whole day but my favorite parts were the English sheepdogs and the children and teens section where they did amazing showing their dogs. After, we went for a late lunch at one of the beautiful vineyards overlooking Seneca Lake. This is where we went for lunch. No wine this time as I had a long drive home and due to little sleep, will be taking a much needed nap. http://www.ventosavineyards.com/
> I was hoping it would show more pictures. We sat outside overlooking the lake. Just a fabulous Autumn day.


I enjoyed looking and I could have joined you for lunch


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Am up to page 23. Off to bed for me. Nighty night all. Keep smiling.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Many Happy Returns Evelyn! (EJS)


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having one of those " no judge will convict me"days????????DH is going to drive me to drink. He didn't say anything this morning about his plans so I got all that garden stuff picked to clean & I was just in the middle of it when he called, come to the garden & show me where to dump manure, so off I go. I kept telling him where to put it, then he would say, why there???? Then he said he wanted to make a pile at the edge of the garden as the cows are now where the old manure pile was & he's not going to keep it worked up. OK, I told him where to put the pile, close to the asparagus & fruit trees so it's handy so, you ask where is the pile?....the exact opposite end of the garden so I can shovel & cart it the farthest possible distance???? So now you know why I'm worried about the judge????????
> Anyway along with everything else the beets I had left in the garden were run over with the tractor & those that were missed by the first round got the second???? I salvaged what I could before he came back. But lots were wrecked. It's a good thing I don't get more "help" with the garde or we'd probably starve????
> An 1-1/2 later I got back in to the mess in the kitchen & now have that cleaned up.
> The good news is he just came in & asked if I'd like to go for Chinese for supper


I do feel for you. DH recognised himself in there :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

martina said:


> Take several deep breaths and remember that there are no Chinese suppers "inside"!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spotted one birthday!
> 
> *EJS so happy birthday Evelyn*


Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ????thought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
> It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ????thought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


And I beat it was far from free cost wise!
Happy Birthday to DH.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Happy Birthday Evelyn- enjoy your day.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Evelyn, Happy Birthday, have a wonderful day.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> And I beat it was far from free cost wise!
> Happy Birthday to DH.


I muttered about that while making it , gluten free items are slightly cheaper now but not much plus there is more choice now


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my version of a crochet pattern, which because Disney is owner of characters, is free and pattern maker requests users do not sell finished products. Which is fine for me as this is gift for youngest niece birthday. Youngest niece just lives Olaf,


Fabulous and a perfect gift for your niece.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Evelyn! (EJS)


Happy Birthday from me, too.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
> It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ðthought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


Many Happy Returns to your DH, Sonja!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to your DH, Sonja!


Thanks Kate , lovely card , mishka is a bit more furry but I recognise that look ????


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

I want to say happy birthday to Evelyn and to Sonja's husband. But I sitting here in shock having wakened to the news of the massive shooting in Las Vegas. I have a son there. He is fine, was not at the concert, but now I am wondering if any of his friends attended.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Very cute Heather.


busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my version of a crochet pattern, which because Disney is owner of characters, is free and pattern maker requests users do not sell finished products. Which is fine for me as this is gift for youngest niece birthday. Youngest niece just lives Olaf,


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happiest of Birthdays to you Evelyn!


Lurker 2 said:


> Spotted one birthday!
> 
> *EJS so happy birthday Evelyn*


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Happy Birthday to your DH also Sonja! Any chance of getting your anything free cake recipe? Would love to have it.


Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
> It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ????thought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Caught up and just a quick post before I get busy. Am headed up to North Carolina to see cousing tomorrow and then swing by Marianne's on Wednesday when I'm on the way home. Will check in later tonight. Just say about the massacre in Las Vegas; what horror. Thankful your son is okay Machriste. My oldest DD travels to there for business from time to time and my DB has a trip planned to meet his DD & DSIL the middle of Oct. What is this world coming to? Praying for our country and the world. So much violence; it seems to be escalating.
Sending lots of love, peace, and blessings to you folks.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

machriste said:


> I want to say happy birthday to Evelyn and to Sonja's husband. But I sitting here in shock having wakened to the news of the massive shooting in Las Vegas. I have a son there. He is fine, was not at the concert, but now I am wondering if any of his friends attended.


Your comment made me look it up- how absolutely awful. Just can't comprehend how someone could do that. Terrorism makes more sense to me than what seems to be a random shooting from what I have seen. At least terrorists have a strongly held belief controlling them (note I am saying they are right or justified simply that it makes more sense as to why they would do something so incredibly horrid.)
What a relief to know your DS is OK.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

machriste said:


> I want to say happy birthday to Evelyn and to Sonja's husband. But I sitting here in shock having wakened to the news of the massive shooting in Las Vegas. I have a son there. He is fine, was not at the concert, but now I am wondering if any of his friends attended.


Such sad news Marilyn, hope your sons friends are safe ,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> But there is no protective gear apart from a mouth guard in most cases- hence the high number of impact injuries.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Montezumas well, I think


We saw both. So interesting!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having one of those " no judge will convict me"days????????DH is going to drive me to drink. He didn't say anything this morning about his plans so I got all that garden stuff picked to clean & I was just in the middle of it when he called, come to the garden & show me where to dump manure, so off I go. I kept telling him where to put it, then he would say, why there???? Then he said he wanted to make a pile at the edge of the garden as the cows are now where the old manure pile was & he's not going to keep it worked up. OK, I told him where to put the pile, close to the asparagus & fruit trees so it's handy so, you ask where is the pile?....the exact opposite end of the garden so I can shovel & cart it the farthest possible distance???? So now you know why I'm worried about the judge????????
> Anyway along with everything else the beets I had left in the garden were run over with the tractor & those that were missed by the first round got the second???? I salvaged what I could before he came back. But lots were wrecked. It's a good thing I don't get more "help" with the garde or we'd probably starve????
> An 1-1/2 later I got back in to the mess in the kitchen & now have that cleaned up.
> The good news is he just came in & asked if I'd like to go for Chinese for supper


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my version of a crochet pattern, which because Disney is owner of characters, is free and pattern maker requests users do not sell finished products. Which is fine for me as this is gift for youngest niece birthday. Youngest niece just lives Olaf,


Cute! Arriana likes Olaf, too.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> You mean I was able to give some tech help to you?


Yes! I have backed up my iPhone to my HP laptop I don't know how many times by do just what you said. But you would never know it. I never once thought of doing that. Thank you! In fact, it's time I should be doing it again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I've caught up without falling asleep- which I'm close to doing. And in a few hours when it is actually time to go to sleep I guess I will be awake.
> It's been a lovely day here. Was catching up with Maryanne so suggested we went to Glenelg one of the beaches very easy to reach on public transport. Had a nice day and managed to get lots of walking in- well and truly made my 10,000 steps today. Fish and Chips sitting by the beach, coffee some walking and then ice cream. And now I need to start thinking of food again. David just might like some food and I have sausages that either need to be cooked today or put in the freezer anyway so may as well cook them. Was going to be lazy and just put them in bread but forgot to get bread when I got milk! ANd no energy to go and find some when most places shut as a public holiday.


Sounds like a nice day.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spotted one birthday!
> 
> *EJS so happy birthday Evelyn*


Happy Birthday Evelyn!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
> It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ????thought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


Happy Birthday to your DH!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> I want to say happy birthday to Evelyn and to Sonja's husband. But I sitting here in shock having wakened to the news of the massive shooting in Las Vegas. I have a son there. He is fine, was not at the concert, but now I am wondering if any of his friends attended.


I woke to this on the news as well. Prayers for all.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
> It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ????thought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


????????glad the cake was good after all that effort.

Happy birthday to Evelyn &'your DH, hope both have a great day.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to your DH, Sonja!


Perfect cards as always!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

machriste said:


> I want to say happy birthday to Evelyn and to Sonja's husband. But I sitting here in shock having wakened to the news of the massive shooting in Las Vegas. I have a son there. He is fine, was not at the concert, but now I am wondering if any of his friends attended.


I'm glad your son wasn't there, so scary. For you that the thought even entered your head
I heard that on the news just as I was going to bed last night but didn't realize how bad it was until I heard the numbers on the morning news. That's so terrible, the poor people in attendance, who would have thought a fun night at a concert could turn into something like that.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

machriste said:


> I want to say happy birthday to Evelyn and to Sonja's husband. But I sitting here in shock having wakened to the news of the massive shooting in Las Vegas. I have a son there. He is fine, was not at the concert, but now I am wondering if any of his friends attended.


So very sad. I was awake during the night so have been following the news since it happened. Saying prayers for so many affected.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, hope you have a great trip & fun visit.
I didn't sleep very well last night, the wind gusts shook the house & woke me up several times, there's barely a leaf left on any tree. We are very lucky to have missed the snowstorm, the southwest of the province is expecting a foot of snow by the time it ends???? &'the news said the TransCanada highway may b closed due to zero visibility & snowdrifts????& it's October 2! No wonder it's hard to convince some prairie people that global warming would be a bad thing????
It is snowing here just now but nothing that's staying, thank goodness & a balmy 2c/36F so a lovely day????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH also Sonja! Any chance of getting your anything free cake recipe? Would love to have it.


Middle son got it up on the internet was a gluttonfree strawberry sponge cake that I also made sugar free, he s gone away for this week visiting girlfriends family i can ask him when he gets back

Hope you have a lovely visit with everyone , safe travels


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
> It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ????thought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


Glad it turned out well!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son got it up on the internet was a gluttonfree strawberry sponge cake that I also made sugar free, he s gone away for this week visiting girlfriends family i can ask him when he gets back
> 
> Hope you have a lovely visit with everyone , safe travels


I love that!!!!! glutton free! Thanks for the giggle Sonja!


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spotted one birthday!
> 
> *EJS so happy birthday Evelyn*


Thank you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Evelyn! (EJS)


Thank you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
> It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ????thought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


Thank you. Happy Birthday to your husband as well.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

darowil said:


> Happy Birthday Evelyn- enjoy your day.


Thank you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Evelyn, Happy Birthday, have a wonderful day.


Thank you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Normaedern said:


> Happy Birthday from me, too.


Thank you


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

EJS said:


> Thank you


 :sm24:


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

machriste said:


> I want to say happy birthday to Evelyn and to Sonja's husband. But I sitting here in shock having wakened to the news of the massive shooting in Las Vegas. I have a son there. He is fine, was not at the concert, but now I am wondering if any of his friends attended.


Thank you.

I have a niece in Vegas. She and her family are safe as well. 
Glad to hear your son is fine.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Happiest of Birthdays to you Evelyn!


Thank you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Birthday Evelyn!


Thank you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????glad the cake was good after all that effort.
> 
> Happy birthday to Evelyn &'your DH, hope both have a great day.


Thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> I love that!!!!! glutton free! Thanks for the giggle Sonja!


Made me laugh too ,, I knew something was wrong but didn't get what was wrong , or maybe i got it right and was thinking of myself and cake ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

The Knitting Party Monday 2 October '17

Recipes through the week are fun - we will see how well I do.

Skillet Pineapple BBQ Chicken

A quick pan sauce drenches tender chicken thighs and thick pineapple slices in this easy Skillet Pineapple BBQ Chicken.

Ingredients
1 Tbsp cooking oil ($0.02)
6 boneless skinless chicken thighs* (about 2.3 lbs.) ($6.85)
Pinch Salt and pepper ($0.05)
20 oz. can Pineapple slices in juice ($1.19)
1/2 cup BBQ sauce ($0.68)
1 jalapeño (optional), sliced thinly ($0.08)
2 green onions, sliced ($0.25)

Directions
1. Heat a large skillet over medium. Once hot add the cooking oil and swirl to coat the surface. 
2. While waiting for the skillet to heat, season both sides of the chicken thighs with a pinch of salt and pepper.
3. Once the skillet is hot and the oil is shimmering, add the chicken thighs and cook until golden brown on each side and cooked through. Remove the cooked chicken to a clean plate. 
4. While the chicken is cooking, drain and reserve the juice from the canned pineapple slices. 
5. After removing the chicken from the skillet, turn the heat down to low and add about 1/2 cup of the reserved pineapple juice. Stir to dissolve and loosen the browned chicken bits from the bottom of the skillet. Once everything has been loosened from the skillet, add the BBQ sauce and stir until a thick sauce forms. Taste the sauce and add salt if needed. If your sauce gets too thick, simply add another splash of the reserved pineapple juice. 
6. Add the cooked chicken thighs and pineapple slices to the skillet, dredging both sides in the pineapple BBQ sauce. Spoon any excess sauce over the chicken. 
7. Adjust your oven's rack so that the skillet will be about 6 inches from the broiler unit and turn the broiler on to high. 
8. Transfer the skillet to the oven and broil for about 5 minutes, or just until the BBQ sauce caramelizes on the edges of the chicken and pineapple. If you don't have an oven safe skillet** you can transfer the chicken, pineapple, and ALL of the sauce to a casserole dish for broiling, or skip the broiling step and enjoy as is. 
9. After broiling, sprinkle the sliced jalapeño and green onion over top, and then serve.

Note: *Boneless, skinless chicken breasts can also be used, but should be pounded to an even thickness before cooking.

Note: **Do not place Teflon skillets or skillets with plastic handles under the broiler.

http://www.budgetbytes.com/2017/09/skillet-pineapple-bbq-chicken/

Spicy Grilled Pork Chops

Chili powder, cumin, cinnamon, and hot pepper sauce guarantee these chops live up to their name-SPICY.

Author: Diabetic Living Magazine 
Prep: 15 m
Ready In: 1 h 25 m
4 servings

Ingredients

4 pork rib chops, cut ¾ inch thick
¼ cup lime juice
1 tablespoon chili powder
1 tablespoon olive oil
2 cloves garlic, minced
2 teaspoons ground cumin
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon hot pepper sauce
¼ teaspoon salt
Sliced mango and/or fresh chile peppers (optional)

Preparation
1. Place chops in a resealable plastic bag set in a shallow dish. 
2. For marinade, in a small bowl, stir together lime juice, chili powder, oil, garlic, cumin, cinnamon, hot pepper sauce, and salt; pour over chops. Seal bag; turn to coat chops. Marinate in the refrigerator for 4 to 24 hours, turning bag occasionally. Drain chops, discarding marinade.
3. Place chops on the rack of an uncovered grill directly over medium coals. Grill for 11 to 14 minutes or until pork juices run clear (160°F), turning once. If desired, garnish with mango and/or chile peppers.

Nutrition information: Serving size: 1 chop - Per serving: 196 calories; 9 g fat(2 g sat); 1 g fiber; 3 g carbohydrates; 25 g protein; 6 mcg folate;61 mg cholesterol; 0 g sugars; 401 IU vitamin A; 5 mg vitamin C; 35 mg calcium; 1 mg iron; 159mg sodium; 461 mg potassium
•	Carbohydrate Servings: 0
•	Exchanges: 3½ lean meat

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/259751/spicy-grilled-pork-chops/

Sweet Potato Banana Bread

Greek yogurt, pecans, and sweet potatoes give a nutritious twist to this banana bread recipe-great for lunchboxes or a morning snack.

Author: Diabetic Living Magazine
Prep: 20 m
Active: 50 m
Ready In: h 20 m
16 servings

Ingredients

Nonstick cooking spray
1½ cups all-purpose flour
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
¼ teaspoon salt
⅛ teaspoon ground cloves
1 cup shredded sweet potato (4 ounces)
⅔ cup mashed ripe bananas (about 2 medium)
1 (6 ounce) container plain fat-free Greek yogurt
½ cup packed brown sugar (see Tips)
½ cup refrigerated or frozen egg product, thawed
⅓ cup canola oil
¼ cup chopped pecans, toasted

Directions
1. Preheat oven to 350°F. Coat bottom and sides of a 9x5x3-inch loaf pan with cooking spray; set aside. 
2. In a large bowl combine flour, baking soda, cinnamon, salt, and cloves. Make a well in the center of the flour mixture; set aside.
3. In a medium bowl stir together sweet potato, bananas, yogurt, brown sugar, eggs, and oil. Add egg mixture all at once to flour mixture; stir until evenly moistened. Fold in pecans. Spoon batter into prepared pan.
4. Bake 50 to 55 minutes or until a wooden toothpick inserted near the center comes out clean. If necessary to prevent overbrowning, cover loosely with foil for the last 15 minutes of baking. 
5. Cool in pan on a wire rack 10 minutes. Remove from pan; cool completely on wire rack. Wrap in plastic wrap or foil; store overnight before slicing.
Note: We do not recommend using sugar substitute for this recipe.

Nutrition information: Serving size: 1 slice - Per serving: 143 calories; 6 g fat(0 g sat); 1 g fiber; 20 g carbohydrates; 3 g protein; 38 mcg folate; 0 mg cholesterol; 8 g sugars; 1,028 IU vitamin A; 1 mg vitamin C; 31 mg calcium; 1 mg iron; 140 mg sodium; 92 mg potassium
•	Nutrition Bonus: Vitamin A (21% daily value)
•	Carbohydrate Servings: 1½

http://www.eatingwell.com/recipe/259827/sweet-potato-banana-bread/?did=175589&utm_campaign=ew_nosh_093017&utm_source=etg-newsletter&utm_medium=email&cid=175589&mid=9271435656

Chicken Tetrazzini Soup

Serves: 4-5

Ingredients:
2 Tablespoons butter
1/2 onion, diced
1/2 pound mushrooms, sliced
1 clove of garlic, minced
4 cups of chicken broth
4 ounces spaghetti, broken in half
1 cup chopped fully cooked chicken
1 cup frozen peas, thawed
1/4 cup half and half
1/2 teaspoon lemon zest
1/3 cup grated Parmesan cheese
1/4 cup chopped, fresh parsley (optional)
Salt and pepper to taste

Method:
1. In large soup pot melt the butter over medium heat.
2. Add the onion and mushrooms seasoning with a little salt and pepper, cooking and stirring occasionally until soft, 8-10 minutes.
3. Add garlic and cook for about 30 seconds.
4. Add chicken broth and spaghetti, increasing the heat to medium high and bring to a boil.
5. Reduce the heat to a gentle boil and cook until pasta is tender, about 10 minutes.
6. Add the chicken, peas and half and half, and cook until heated through.
7. Just before serving, stir in the lemon zest, Parmesan, and parsley.
8. Season to taste with salt and pepper and serve.
9. Refrigerate any leftovers.

Note: Don't forget the lemon zest, it really adds a nice finish to the soup.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/09/chicken-tetrazzini-soup.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Zingerman's Detroit-Style Pizza

Prep Time: 1 hr 30 min
Cook Time: 15 min
Serves 4

Ingredients

For the Crust
1/2 cup warm water
1/2 teaspoon sea salt
1 3/4 cups all-purpose flour
1/2 teaspoon active dry yeast

For the Sauce
1 28-ounce can crushed tomatoes
3 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 teaspoon dried oregano
1 tablespoon dried basil
1 teaspoon finely minced garlic
1 teaspoon sea salt
1/2 teaspoon fresh cracked black pepper

For the Toppings
1/4 cup shredded parmesan cheese
8 slices pepperoni (optional)
1 cup shredded mozzarella cheese
1 cup shredded brick cheese (or just use shredded mozzarella)
pinch of dried oregano
pinch of sea salt
1 cup of the warm pizza sauce

Instructions
1. In the bowl of a stand mixer fitted with a dough hook, add water, salt, flour, and yeast. Use a spatula and quickly combine the mixture . 
2. Mix the dough using the dough hood on low speed for about 4 minutes. Scrape down the sides of the bowl early on in the mixing. The dough should pull away from the sides of the bowl and work around the dough hook. If the dough feels too dry, add a splash of water. If it's too wet, add a few more tablespoons of flour.
3. Lightly grease a medium bowl. Place the dough in the bowl and cover with plastic wrap. Let the dough rest for 15 minutes and then shape the dough.
4. To shape the dough, line a 8x8-inch with parchment paper and lightly grease.
5. Place the dough in the pan and use your fingertips to spread the dough to the corners and lightly up the sides of the pan. The dough will be slightly sticky so dip your fingers in oil to make stretching easier. Cover the pan with plastic wrap and allow to rise for 1 hour, until visibly puffed about 1/2 inch thick in the pan.
6. While the dough is rising, make the sauce. 
7. To make the sauce in a small saucepan combine tomatoes, sugar, oregano, basil, garlic, salt and pepper. Bring to a simmer and stir until thickened, about 10 to 15 minutes. Use an immersion blender to break down the sauce more. (This step makes for a chunky/smooth sauce but isn't entirely necessary. Keep the sauce warm for spooning over the pizza once it's baked.
8. Preheat oven to 450 degrees F.
9. Sprinkle the parmesan cheese around the edge of the pizza where the dough touches the sides of the pan. This cheese will form a crispy caramelized edge on the crust. If desired, place pepperoni in two rows down the length of the pizza directly on top on the dough, pressing it in lightly.
10. Sprinkle the mozzarella and brick cheese over the entire pizza, reaching up to the sides of the pan. Sprinkle with dried oregano and salt.
11. Bake for 15 minutes until the cheese is melted, bubbling and an amber color and the edges look like they're caramelizing.
12. After removing the pizza from the oven, use a small offset spatula or knife to loosen the sides of the crust from the pan. Slide the pizza out of the pan and onto a cooling rack. At this point, if you'd like a crisper bottom, place the pizza directly onto the oven rack and bake for an extra 5 minutes.
13. Remove from the oven and top with the warm sauce. Traditionally it is ladled into two rows down the length of the pizza. Serve warm and enjoy!

Note: Double the dough portion of this recipe to make the pizza in a 9x13-inch pan!

http://joythebaker.com/2017/09/zingermans-detroit-style-pizza/

Soft Refrigerator Dinner Rolls

Makes about 18 Rolls 
Ingredients
1 cup boiling water
1/4 cup sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons salt
1 large tablespoon shortening
1 tablespoon active dry yeast
1/4 cup warm water
1 large farm fresh egg
3 cups all-purpose white flour or use half multigrain flour and half white flour

Directions
1. Mix the boiling water, sugar, salt and shortening together in a large bowl and allow to cool.
2. Soften yeast in the lukewarm water.
3. Combine the yeast and the cooled shortening water mixture.
4. Add the beaten egg.
5. Add the flour all at once and stir well. 
6. Scrape dough into a large greased bowl and cover the dough with plastic wrap and refrigerate for two hours or until doubled in bulk.
7. Punch the dough down and refrigerate again or make into rolls. 
8. If you are unsure how to form your dough into buns, make the dough into a long roll about 1 1/2 thick. Cut into slices and roll in the palm of your hand as shown in the picture. Roll quickly to make a nice smooth ball. 
9. Put the rolls onto a greased cookie sheet or a parchment lined sheet.
10. Allow to rise until doubled in size, about 1 1/2 hours.
11. Bake in a preheated 400 º oven until perfectly browned, about 15 minutes.

http://www.mennonitegirlscancook.ca/2017/09/soft-refrigerator-dinner-rolls.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+MennoniteGirlsCanCook+%28Mennonite+Girls+Can+Cook%29

Maple, Pecan And Date Healthy Stuffed Apples

Prep Time: 10 mins
Cook Time: 25 mins
Total Time: 35 mins

Course: Dessert
Cuisine: American
Servings: 2 apples

Ingredients
2 Apples
1 teaspoon Vegan Butter or Coconut Oil
2 tablespoons Old Fashioned Oats
2 tablespoons Pecans chopped
2 teaspoons Maple Syrup
1 Date chopped
1 teaspoon Vanilla Extract
1 teaspoon Cinnamon

Instructions
1. Preheat your oven to 350 degrees.
2. Cut the top of the apple off and scoop out the center with a melon baller. You can also use a metal measuring spoon in a pinch.
3. Chop up the parts of the apple you scooped out that aren't the actual core.
4. In a mixing bowl fold together the chopped apple and all the remaining ingredients.
5. Scoop the filling back into the apples.
6. Bake for 25-35 minutes or until the apples are tender, which depends on your apples size.
7. Serve with an additional pecan as garnish or optionally add another drizzle of maple syrup.

http://www.runninginaskirt.com/maple-cinnamon-healthy-stuffed-apples-recipe/2/

A beautiful Monday - blue sky - sunshine - pleasant being outdoors. The whole week is to be nice - don't think any rain is projected.

Avery's birthday was Friday the 29th. He was ten years old. The party was yesterday. All his friends that were coming played football so that is what they were going to do. Gary mowed the north lawn making alternating stripes and then Heidi bought like five cans of white paint so they could make all the marking like a real football field. The festivities began at two. During half time we had present opening and the piñata. Then back to the ballfield for the second half. I'm not sure what time everyone had cake and ice cream but at six o'clock they were still playing football with some of the parents watching and cheering (the party was to be over by five). A good time was had by all. I was really tired so I came home around five.

Sam.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

KateB said:


> I didn't know he'd been ill.......sorry couldn't resist! :sm16: :sm23:


 :sm19: :sm09:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh too ,, I knew something was wrong but didn't get what was wrong , or maybe i got it right and was thinking of myself and cake ????


I am so glad you got a laugh too!

I must press on with my day- it is not actually raining, just cloudy evidently- too early to see, need some breakfast, Ringo has eaten already. The Groceries will be a bit later than I had hoped- but that was because I had fallen asleep- and that was much needed. 
Will try out my path for the first time later today.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Hello, all. We're back from the surgery and he's been fed and coffeed, settled in his chair. Tomorrow morning I'll take him for the follow up, but all seems to have gone well. I'm sure he'll sleep a bit off and on but that's not a bad thing. 

Sonja, your cake sounds good--I don't bake gluten free (or glutton free, LOL, as I'm usually the glutton!) but might try the recipe if you post it.

I'm going to try and make the rest of my day as normal and routine as possible. I certainly can't watch any more news. Sigh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it sounds like a lovely day and what a great place to have lunch. --- sam



Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely day at the dog show. Didn't do the whole day but my favorite parts were the English sheepdogs and the children and teens section where they did amazing showing their dogs. After, we went for a late lunch at one of the beautiful vineyards overlooking Seneca Lake. This is where we went for lunch. No wine this time as I had a long drive home and due to little sleep, will be taking a much needed nap. http://www.ventosavineyards.com/
> I was hoping it would show more pictures. We sat outside overlooking the lake. Just a fabulous Autumn day.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is knit companion? --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I have knit companion set up on my tablet that I am going to use at some point but haven't tried it yet, I guess I should play with it though.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Happy Birthday to Avery!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. We're back from the surgery and he's been fed and coffeed, settled in his chair. Tomorrow morning I'll take him for the follow up, but all seems to have gone well. I'm sure he'll sleep a bit off and on but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Sonja, your cake sounds good--I don't bake gluten free (or glutton free, LOL, as I'm usually the glutton!) but might try the recipe if you post it.
> 
> I'm going to try and make the rest of my day as normal and routine as possible. I certainly can't watch any more news. Sigh.


Good to hear surgery went well. I had to turn off the news this morning too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sounds like everybody had a great time Sam , Happy Birthday to Avery 
Think I'm going to try the Barbeque chicken and pineapple recipe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a great Olaf heather - your hiece is going to love it. --- sam



busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my version of a crochet pattern, which because Disney is owner of characters, is free and pattern maker requests users do not sell finished products. Which is fine for me as this is gift for youngest niece birthday. Youngest niece just lives Olaf,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. We're back from the surgery and he's been fed and coffeed, settled in his chair. Tomorrow morning I'll take him for the follow up, but all seems to have gone well. I'm sure he'll sleep a bit off and on but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Sonja, your cake sounds good--I don't bake gluten free (or glutton free, LOL, as I'm usually the glutton!) but might try the recipe if you post it.
> 
> I'm going to try and make the rest of my day as normal and routine as possible. I certainly can't watch any more news. Sigh.


Glad to hear the surgery went well


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

thank you julie - and a big happy birthday to you evelyn - and i hope you are feeling better. hope you have a good day. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Spotted one birthday!
> 
> *EJS so happy birthday Evelyn*


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

happy birthday sonja's dh - what flavor cake? did he blow out all the candles? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
> It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ????thought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH also Sonja! Any chance of getting your anything free cake recipe? Would love to have it.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Happy Birthday to all celebrating! It's always nice to be a year older!

Love Olaf! 

Prayers for Vegas. So sad that someone could do such a horrible act of violence.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

For once I'm stuck , just can't seem to decide and I'm running out of rows , I'm making a snowman romper set , the body is white of course and I'm doing the leg cuffs in 2 colours, what I can't decide is wether to add a bit of colour to the top part of the bib or just leave it white , maybe i will put the colour on and if i dont like it can always frog 
Seems like a plan


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good for him - sending him tons of healing energy. and i'm with you - enough news for a while. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. We're back from the surgery and he's been fed and coffeed, settled in his chair. Tomorrow morning I'll take him for the follow up, but all seems to have gone well. I'm sure he'll sleep a bit off and on but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Sonja, your cake sounds good--I don't bake gluten free (or glutton free, LOL, as I'm usually the glutton!) but might try the recipe if you post it.
> 
> I'm going to try and make the rest of my day as normal and routine as possible. I certainly can't watch any more news. Sigh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

let us know what you thought of it when you are finished. please. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Sounds like everybody had a great time Sam , Happy Birthday to Avery
> Think I'm going to try the Barbeque chicken and pineapple recipe


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you could make the top part his face and then the hat you could make --- that doesn't sound right. i will just wait and see your finished romper. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> For once I'm stuck , just can't seem to decide and I'm running out of rows , I'm making a snowman romper set , the body is white of course and I'm doing the leg cuffs in 2 colours, what I can't decide is wether to add a bit of colour to the top part of the bib or just leave it white , maybe i will put the colour on and if i dont like it can always frog
> Seems like a plan


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Wonderful recipes, Sam. It sounds a great party, too. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. We're back from the surgery and he's been fed and coffeed, settled in his chair. Tomorrow morning I'll take him for the follow up, but all seems to have gone well. I'm sure he'll sleep a bit off and on but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Sonja, your cake sounds good--I don't bake gluten free (or glutton free, LOL, as I'm usually the glutton!) but might try the recipe if you post it.
> 
> I'm going to try and make the rest of my day as normal and routine as possible. I certainly can't watch any more news. Sigh.


I am pleased he is home O.K.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday EJS. Hoping it is a very special day and you know we are all celebrating with you. Yipppeee, it's YOUR Birthday!


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Hi Everyone, hoping you are all well. It is a perfectly gorgeous day here today. Wish I hadn't heard the news because that is terribly sad to hear about Las Vegas. Puts clouds around that sunny sky out there for sure.

Appointment today so I'd better get a move on. Hugs to all.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> thank you julie - and a big happy birthday to you evelyn - and i hope you are feeling better. hope you have a good day. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday EJS. Hoping it is a very special day and you know we are all celebrating with you. Yipppeee, it's YOUR Birthday!


My feelings as well, EJS. 
Julie, hoping that as you try out your new path it will be great and live up to your expectations. Hope your grocery delivery goes well.

Glad that the surgery is over and went well Sorlenna . Now important to be rather quiet the rest of this week.

A beautiful, sunny fall day here. Good news, the freezer repair person will be here Wed. I will be at work, but my dear BIL will take care of the problem. DS will help me empty the spoiled food out of the freezer (I kept it frozen once the freezer decided to work again for a bit) and will make a complete list to send to Sears, with whom I have the maintenance agreement. It is a lot of work to get all the food to the dump, plus the dump fee, but glad I have some way to get rid of it. 
Took the last set of knittedknockers in today and have started a pair with bright pink backs and a light pink front. Was afraid too bright a material in the front would show through the underclothing too much. Glad for a consult with Julie who agreed on the lighter colored front.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> My feelings as well, EJS.
> Julie, hoping that as you try out your new path it will be great and live up to your expectations. Hope your grocery delivery goes well.
> 
> Glad that the surgery is over and went well Sorlenna . Now important to be rather quiet the rest of this week.
> ...


You're welcome, Joyce! and thanks- working a cotton dishcloth right now. 
We once had a full freezer load switched off by a neighbour, who failed to check what was connected to what- (long story involved- cat and kittens needed rescuing - we were on holiday- and our house sitters had abandoned them) not the nicest task in the world.
That is good it's a nice day.
We have sun, but rain in the forecast.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For once I'm stuck , just can't seem to decide and I'm running out of rows , I'm making a snowman romper set , the body is white of course and I'm doing the leg cuffs in 2 colours, what I can't decide is wether to add a bit of colour to the top part of the bib or just leave it white , maybe i will put the colour on and if i dont like it can always frog
> Seems like a plan


Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spotted one birthday!
> 
> *EJS so happy birthday Evelyn*


Oh from me too! Happy Birthday Evelyn!!!
Wishing you a fabulous year.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
> It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ????thought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


Happy Birthday to your DH!!!! 
Lol! Glad that the cake tasted good, since it was free of anything, does that include calories? lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> I want to say happy birthday to Evelyn and to Sonja's husband. But I sitting here in shock having wakened to the news of the massive shooting in Las Vegas. I have a son there. He is fine, was not at the concert, but now I am wondering if any of his friends attended.


My cousin told us about it when we went to her house, I hadn't had any tv or radio on. 
It's horrifying, just praying for all the families and everyone involved.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Evelyn! Many blessings to you, dear heart!*

*Happy birthday to your DH, Sonja. I hope the coming year brings you many blessings as well!*


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you have a great trip & fun visit.
> I didn't sleep very well last night, the wind gusts shook the house & woke me up several times, there's barely a leaf left on any tree. We are very lucky to have missed the snowstorm, the southwest of the province is expecting a foot of snow by the time it ends???? &'the news said the TransCanada highway may b closed due to zero visibility & snowdrifts????& it's October 2! No wonder it's hard to convince some prairie people that global warming would be a bad thing????
> It is snowing here just now but nothing that's staying, thank goodness & a balmy 2c/36F so a lovely day????


It is a cold, grey, wet day here, supposed to get some snow mixed with the rain, I hope they are wrong. 47f for the high and down to 30f for the low, so I have all the pepper plants covered, it's supposed to warm up tomorrow and gradually through the week. 
Wow, that is early for highway closures. Glad your snow isn't sticking, yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Made me laugh too ,, I knew something was wrong but didn't get what was wrong , or maybe i got it right and was thinking of myself and cake ????


 :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Late Happy Birthday to Avery! It sounds like a lovely day, and great that you were feeling up to going over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. We're back from the surgery and he's been fed and coffeed, settled in his chair. Tomorrow morning I'll take him for the follow up, but all seems to have gone well. I'm sure he'll sleep a bit off and on but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Sonja, your cake sounds good--I don't bake gluten free (or glutton free, LOL, as I'm usually the glutton!) but might try the recipe if you post it.
> 
> I'm going to try and make the rest of my day as normal and routine as possible. I certainly can't watch any more news. Sigh.


Great that all seems well, hoping for a great and quick recovery. Sleeping is a good thing. 
I'm avoiding the news too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is knit companion? --- sam


It's an app for keeping track of your pattern. 
http://www.knitcompanion.com/android


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> For once I'm stuck , just can't seem to decide and I'm running out of rows , I'm making a snowman romper set , the body is white of course and I'm doing the leg cuffs in 2 colours, what I can't decide is wether to add a bit of colour to the top part of the bib or just leave it white , maybe i will put the colour on and if i dont like it can always frog
> Seems like a plan


I was thinking to do the same thing. Hopefully it will work out first try and you won't need to frog anything. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Well, I'm caught up, spent longer at my cousins than planned so I'm behind on getting my to do list done. #1 tear apart the bathroom and get things totally cleaned out and organized, then to the basement. If I'm not back by 6, send in a search party. lol 
I really just want to curl up and take a nap though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja and Norma, thank you, it was so wonderful.

This morning we brought them Starbucks. Their B&B is a half hour out of Ridgecrest so no sense them driving into town. Got my hugs but dagnapit forgot pics. Will ask Amy to send one of her and Max.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i'm going in and again attempt to get the front of my sweater started. i have started and ripped three times. i get all 99sts cast on - my problem comes from the first row of ribbing. so i figure the fourth time should be the charm - of course i thought that the last time also. lol well - here goes. i'll report in later. --- sam


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Maya and I walked 2 miles at noonish. I just needed to get grounded after the horrific tragedy in Vegas. We fed the 3 horses.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've used Knit Companion before and liked it. It is also available for Apple products.


Poledra65 said:


> It's an app for keeping track of your pattern.
> http://www.knitcompanion.com/android


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Maya and I walked 2 miles at noonish. I just needed to get grounded after the horrific tragedy in Vegas. We fed the 3 horses.


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

RookieRetiree said:


> Sounds like a good plan.


Think I might keep the colour will have a look in the morning when my one brain cell isn't so frazzled , I've stared from colour to black buttons and back again . Now I'm giving up for the night .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy Birthday to your DH!!!!
> Lol! Glad that the cake tasted good, since it was free of anything, does that include calories? lol


It was free from burnt edges too which was a surprise ????


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

thewren said:


> thank you julie - and a big happy birthday to you evelyn - and i hope you are feeling better. hope you have a good day. --- sam


Thank you Sam.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

pammie1234 said:


> Happy Birthday to all celebrating! It's always nice to be a year older!


Thank you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Cashmeregma said:


> Happy Birthday EJS. Hoping it is a very special day and you know we are all celebrating with you. Yipppeee, it's YOUR Birthday!





flyty1n said:


> My feelings as well, EJS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Had a lovely day at the dog show. Didn't do the whole day but my favorite parts were the English sheepdogs and the children and teens section where they did amazing showing their dogs. After, we went for a late lunch at one of the beautiful vineyards overlooking Seneca Lake. This is where we went for lunch. No wine this time as I had a long drive home and due to little sleep, will be taking a much needed nap. http://www.ventosavineyards.com/
> I was hoping it would show more pictures. We sat outside overlooking the lake. Just a fabulous Autumn day.


So glad you had a great day.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you.
> He caught about 20 small mouth bass, but released them all too. lol, so roast beef for dinner.


Too bad he didn't keep any to eat but I'm guessing they were too small. My brother just came back from up north. He went fishing yesterday and caught a pickerel that he had for breakfast this morning.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Why thank you ma'am, I'm rather partial to them both. :sm02:


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Spotted one birthday!
> 
> *EJS so happy birthday Evelyn*


Happy Birthday from me too.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Happy birthday Evelyn hope you have a lovely day
> It's my husbands birthday today too . I made a gluten free, sugar free, anything free cake ????thought it might be taste free too but it was quite nice


Happy Birthday to your DH. Hope he has enjoyed his cake.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Thanks for the recipes, Sam. You always come up with some interesting ones. I'm glad Avery's birthday party was a success.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. We're back from the surgery and he's been fed and coffeed, settled in his chair. Tomorrow morning I'll take him for the follow up, but all seems to have gone well. I'm sure he'll sleep a bit off and on but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Sonja, your cake sounds good--I don't bake gluten free (or glutton free, LOL, as I'm usually the glutton!) but might try the recipe if you post it.
> 
> I'm going to try and make the rest of my day as normal and routine as possible. I certainly can't watch any more news. Sigh.


Glad surgery went well.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorleena, I'm glad the surgery went well

Sam, happy birthday to Avery

I've been lazy today, got the house tidied up & laundry all done & ive been sitting around knitting for a while. Now I need to get off my butt & make supper. I've finished one of the socks for my DS, wow, it takes ages to knit socks for such skis for feet????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, yeah! Another hurdle behind you. 
Norma, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, happy birthday to Avery.
Sorlenna, so glad surgery went well.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


WOW, So glad there was no pain. Not sure why the string as I thought that had to do with the kidney stone, but whatever it was, I remember you mentioning it before and was afraid it would be quite painful. Yes, another hurdle done with!!! Talk about one step at a time, you've sure been making giant steps.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Sorlenna, so glad the surgery is over and now sending healing wishes for a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Happy birthday Avery. Glad your procedure went painlessly Sam .


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


So glad to hear this. Now you have one less thing to worry about. Hope you will quickly regain some strength now that that is over.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sonja and Norma, thank you, it was so wonderful.
> 
> This morning we brought them Starbucks. Their B&B is a half hour out of Ridgecrest so no sense them driving into town. Got my hugs but dagnapit forgot pics. Will ask Amy to send one of her and Max.


Great that you got your hugs at least. lol Are they heading home?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, Amy texted about a half hour ago that they were home safe. Such good news. The traffic is so so bad from Livermore and very dangerous as the highway drops a lane. Meantime if you get in the right ahead of the shopping center you HAVE to take that exit. And of course some people don’t know and others are just foolish and last time I drove it there were 3 accidents in about 10 miles.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going in and again attempt to get the front of my sweater started. i have started and ripped three times. i get all 99sts cast on - my problem comes from the first row of ribbing. so i figure the fourth time should be the charm - of course i thought that the last time also. lol well - here goes. i'll report in later. --- sam


Crossing my fingers that the 4 time got 'er done.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've used Knit Companion before and liked it. It is also available for Apple products.


I wondered if it was available for Apple, figured it probably was. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It was free from burnt edges too which was a surprise ????


I made David brownies last week and they came out with no burnt or hard edges, I was shocked, that hardly ever happens. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Too bad he didn't keep any to eat but I'm guessing they were too small. My brother just came back from up north. He went fishing yesterday and caught a pickerel that he had for breakfast this morning.


No, he has trout in the freezer still that he needs to eat before bringing home anything else. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


That's great, onward and upward.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I'm glad the surgery went well
> 
> Sam, happy birthday to Avery
> 
> I've been lazy today, got the house tidied up & laundry all done & ive been sitting around knitting for a while. Now I need to get off my butt & make supper. I've finished one of the socks for my DS, wow, it takes ages to knit socks for such skis for feet????


LOL!! It does take a while for David's size 12's too, completely understand.

I got the bathroom torn apart and put back together, man things needed dusting, then got the one cabinet in the kitchen completely cleared out, it was a mess.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

It takes me forever to knit a regular sock!

Sam, great news regarding the string! I hope the 4th time is the last time!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Amy texted about a half hour ago that they were home safe. Such good news. The traffic is so so bad from Livermore and very dangerous as the highway drops a lane. Meantime if you get in the right ahead of the shopping center you HAVE to take that exit. And of course some people don't know and others are just foolish and last time I drove it there were 3 accidents in about 10 miles.


Very good that they made it home safe and sound, there are some places I've driven in SA that you had better know where you are going or you're going to have problems. It's amazing how people get in such a hurry or not paying attention, and cause accidents.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Got an appointment with Opthamologist Oct 31.Then I will schedule cataract surgery for L eye. Have to go to Lancaster, 1-1.5 hour trip each way. Oh well they have Costco, Trader Joe’s and bookstore.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got an appointment with Opthamologist Oct 31.Then I will schedule cataract surgery for L eye. Have to go to Lancaster, 1-1.5 hour trip each way. Oh well they have Costco, Trader Joe's and bookstore.


That will be good to have that done. Do you have someone to drive you?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got an appointment with Opthamologist Oct 31.Then I will schedule cataract surgery for L eye. Have to go to Lancaster, 1-1.5 hour trip each way. Oh well they have Costco, Trader Joe's and bookstore.


The shops are a good trade off for having to drive both 2-3 hours both ways, it will be good to have it done and over with.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sam, glad the stent removal went well.

DH was in town for coffee this afternoon, came home with the news that 2 people who were injured in the Las Vegas shootings were from Leoville, Sask. about 1.5 hrs east of here, one critical, one not so bad. So terrible, go out to a concert on holiday & this happens. So insane, almost 600 killed or injured.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Amy texted about a half hour ago that they were home safe. Such good news. The traffic is so so bad from Livermore and very dangerous as the highway drops a lane. Meantime if you get in the right ahead of the shopping center you HAVE to take that exit. And of course some people don't know and others are just foolish and last time I drove it there were 3 accidents in about 10 miles.


Glad they made it safely home.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Size 12 socks for my guys take me about 24 hours. My size 9 1/2 take me about 20. No extra pattern, just plain vanilla socks. 

Glad stent removal went well and painless. 

Dinner out with friends tonight with a nice visit after. Just got home 1/2 hour ago. DH's lunch made, bunnies fed. Meds taken and I am ready for bed. Good night!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, glad the stent removal went well.
> 
> DH was in town for coffee this afternoon, came home with the news that 2 people who were injured in the Las Vegas shootings were from Leoville, Sask. about 1.5 hrs east of here, one critical, one not so bad. So terrible, go out to a concert on holiday & this happens. So insane, almost 600 killed or injured.


Ooops, I was responding to the wrong post.

That's so sad, I'm glad that neither was killed and hope that the critical one comes through with flying colors. It is insane.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Size 12 socks for my guys take me about 24 hours. My size 9 1/2 take me about 20. No extra pattern, just plain vanilla socks.
> 
> Glad stent removal went well and painless.
> 
> Dinner out with friends tonight with a nice visit after. Just got home 1/2 hour ago. DH's lunch made, bunnies fed. Meds taken and I am ready for bed. Good night!


Good night, sweet dreams.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooops, I was responding to the wrong post.
> 
> That's so sad, I'm glad that neither was killed and hope that the critical one comes through with flying colors. It is insane.


It was just on the national news that the man was shot in the head & the woman in the foot. Also 6 other Canadians injured


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Middle son got it up on the internet was a gluttonfree strawberry sponge cake that I also made sugar free, he s gone away for this week visiting girlfriends family i can ask him when he gets back
> 
> Hope you have a lovely visit with everyone , safe travels


At least being gluttonfree it will give you good value for money.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. We're back from the surgery and he's been fed and coffeed, settled in his chair. Tomorrow morning I'll take him for the follow up, but all seems to have gone well. I'm sure he'll sleep a bit off and on but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Sonja, your cake sounds good--I don't bake gluten free (or glutton free, LOL, as I'm usually the glutton!) but might try the recipe if you post it.
> 
> I'm going to try and make the rest of my day as normal and routine as possible. I certainly can't watch any more news. Sigh.


That's encouraging for now (as good as can expect in fact).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Okay, partway troughthe first attern repeat, are the beads okay or too many?
The yarn is bluer than is showing up.
Edited to show it blocked a bit.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i'm going in and again attempt to get the front of my sweater started. i have started and ripped three times. i get all 99sts cast on - my problem comes from the first row of ribbing. so i figure the fourth time should be the charm - of course i thought that the last time also. lol well - here goes. i'll report in later. --- sam


I fudge the first row. If I do two the same together I work them together on the next row and just do a kfb at the end of the first row to keep the stitch count right after the decrease in the next row (well knit and purl or purl and knit into the same stitch to keep the rib correct).


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was just on the national news that the man was shot in the head & the woman in the foot. Also 6 other Canadians injured


Just so tragic, and too bad the idiot got off easy by killing himself.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've used Knit Companion before and liked it. It is also available for Apple products.


I often use it on my iPad


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


Glad it went well.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I wondered if it was available for Apple, figured it probably was. :sm24:


Was originally an Apple app- took quite a while before an Android version was available.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> At least being gluttonfree it will give you good value for money.


Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Was originally an Apple app- took quite a while before an Android version was available.


Some of the best apps started out as Apple apps I think.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sam, glad the stent removal went well.
> 
> DH was in town for coffee this afternoon, came home with the news that 2 people who were injured in the Las Vegas shootings were from Leoville, Sask. about 1.5 hrs east of here, one critical, one not so bad. So terrible, go out to a concert on holiday & this happens. So insane, almost 600 killed or injured.


I just can't comprehend how one person could cause such havoc with guns. Bombs yes but guns?


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, partway troughthe first attern repeat, are the beads okay or too many?
> The yarn is bluer than is showing up.
> Edited to show it blocked a bit.


Unblocked looked too many but blocked looks much better. So I think could do it either way. Quicker if you do less!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


You have them in spades.
I hope that they can get his levels down fairly easily and very quickly. 
Hugging you from Wyoming.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Unblocked looked too many but blocked looks much better. So I think could do it either way. Quicker if you do less!


It's a 16 row pattern, and I'm just putting the beads over the yarn overs so only 6 beads/16 rows, not sure I want to do that on all 3 pattern repeats though, hmm... I'll play with it and see, I'll post another photo when I get a little farther in. :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


Praying for him- that is certainly high! Was that what caused the chest pain?


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

budasha said:


> Happy Birthday from me too.


Thank you


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


sending prayers and hugs


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Railyn, prayers for your hubby!

Kaye Jo, I like the beads. I think your plan to use them will be fine.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


Absolutely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, partway troughthe first attern repeat, are the beads okay or too many?
> The yarn is bluer than is showing up.
> Edited to show it blocked a bit.


They are going to be beautiful


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


I hope he's better soon


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, partway troughthe first attern repeat, are the beads okay or too many?
> The yarn is bluer than is showing up.
> Edited to show it blocked a bit.


They are going to be gorgeous Kaye Jo and just my size ????
I've only tried knitting with beads once when I was learning to knit ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some flowers I borrowed for a few days, at the time of my birthday. I don't think I have posted them before.


They are beautiful! :sm11:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


Glad there was no pain Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Amy texted about a half hour ago that they were home safe. Such good news. The traffic is so so bad from Livermore and very dangerous as the highway drops a lane. Meantime if you get in the right ahead of the shopping center you HAVE to take that exit. And of course some people don't know and others are just foolish and last time I drove it there were 3 accidents in about 10 miles.


Good that your daughter made it home safely Joy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


On their way for both you and your husband


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Poledra65 said:


> Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:
> 
> :sm04: She has no shame. Lol


LOL. Very cute! :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It was. No colour this morning- all grey and rain!


 :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


I am glad that is over and done with :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Its going to be a beautiful day here today , not a cloud to be seen and the wind has disappeared, thought I would show you some flowers that are still blooming even though it's October, the pink ones in the first picture were a gift from the birds a couple of years ago and it has flowers all the way from spring till autumn
You can see in the last picture that there leaves are starting to fall from the trees . The ones out my front window are all turning lovely shades of gold and red


----------



## Mirror (Jun 23, 2014)

They look nice .


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, Amy texted about a half hour ago that they were home safe. Such good news. The traffic is so so bad from Livermore and very dangerous as the highway drops a lane. Meantime if you get in the right ahead of the shopping center you HAVE to take that exit. And of course some people don't know and others are just foolish and last time I drove it there were 3 accidents in about 10 miles.


That sounds a scary journey. I am glad they got home in one piece.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Got an appointment with Opthamologist Oct 31.Then I will schedule cataract surgery for L eye. Have to go to Lancaster, 1-1.5 hour trip each way. Oh well they have Costco, Trader Joe's and bookstore.


Glad you will be able to have the left eye done.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, partway troughthe first attern repeat, are the beads okay or too many?
> The yarn is bluer than is showing up.
> Edited to show it blocked a bit.


That is so very pretty.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Sat here listening to the wind whipping itself up to a gale force frenzy, it's the tale end of a hurricane , no rain as yet just the wind but no doubt it won't be far behind
> Well I'm off to bed Goodnight everyone ????


Sorry Sonja but we had the sun today and it was about 20c. Perfect. :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


Prayers for you both winging their way.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Its going to be a beautiful day here today , not a cloud to be seen and the wind has disappeared, thought I would show you some flowers that are still blooming even though it's October, the pink ones in the first picture were a gift from the birds a couple of years ago and it has flowers all the way from spring till autumn
> You can see in the last picture that there leaves are starting to fall from the trees . The ones out my front window are all turning lovely shades of gold and red


It is a lovely day here, too but with a brisk, cool wind. Your flowers are very pretty. Thank you for posting :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

This is the first day since Saturday that I finally feel human again....or almost! Don't know what I had, but it was like flu and not pleasant. Still a bit shaky so DH is on his own going to look after Caitlin today - a first for him, but they'll be fine, she'll keep him right! It's only for 4 or 5 hours until DDIL gets home from work, wish him luck!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having one of those " no judge will convict me"days????????DH is going to drive me to drink. He didn't say anything this morning about his plans so I got all that garden stuff picked to clean & I was just in the middle of it when he called, come to the garden & show me where to dump manure, so off I go. I kept telling him where to put it, then he would say, why there???? Then he said he wanted to make a pile at the edge of the garden as the cows are now where the old manure pile was & he's not going to keep it worked up. OK, I told him where to put the pile, close to the asparagus & fruit trees so it's handy so, you ask where is the pile?....the exact opposite end of the garden so I can shovel & cart it the farthest possible distance???? So now you know why I'm worried about the judge????????
> Anyway along with everything else the beets I had left in the garden were run over with the tractor & those that were missed by the first round got the second???? I salvaged what I could before he came back. But lots were wrecked. It's a good thing I don't get more "help" with the garde or we'd probably starve????
> An 1-1/2 later I got back in to the mess in the kitchen & now have that cleaned up.
> The good news is he just came in & asked if I'd like to go for Chinese for supper


Oh my! But I have to say that I love your sense of humor Bonnie. :sm19: :sm19:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

martina said:


> Take several deep breaths and remember that there are no Chinese suppers "inside"!


LOL. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

busyworkerbee said:


> Here is my version of a crochet pattern, which because Disney is owner of characters, is free and pattern maker requests users do not sell finished products. Which is fine for me as this is gift for youngest niece birthday. Youngest niece just lives Olaf,


Well done Heather! That is soooo cute. :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Evelyn! (EJS)


Happy Birthday Evelyn. :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns to your DH, Sonja!


And from me too.... :sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

machriste said:


> I want to say happy birthday to Evelyn and to Sonja's husband. But I sitting here in shock having wakened to the news of the massive shooting in Las Vegas. I have a son there. He is fine, was not at the concert, but now I am wondering if any of his friends attended.


I hope his friends are safe too. Horrible horrible news.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Gwen, hope you have a great trip & fun visit.
> I didn't sleep very well last night, the wind gusts shook the house & woke me up several times, there's barely a leaf left on any tree. We are very lucky to have missed the snowstorm, the southwest of the province is expecting a foot of snow by the time it ends???? &'the news said the TransCanada highway may b closed due to zero visibility & snowdrifts????& it's October 2! No wonder it's hard to convince some prairie people that global warming would be a bad thing????
> It is snowing here just now but nothing that's staying, thank goodness & a balmy 2c/36F so a lovely day????


Oh my goodness... snow! :sm06:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> This is the first day since Saturday that I finally feel human again....or almost! Don't know what I had, but it was like flu and not pleasant. Still a bit shaky so DH is on his own going to look after Caitlin today - a first for him, but they'll be fine, she'll keep him right! It's only for 4 or 5 hours until DDIL gets home from work, wish him luck!


I am glad you are feeling a little better. That sounds nasty. If Caitlin is like my GS Ollie at the grand old age of 4 she will boss him and tell him exactly what to do and when : :sm23:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Sorlenna said:


> Hello, all. We're back from the surgery and he's been fed and coffeed, settled in his chair. Tomorrow morning I'll take him for the follow up, but all seems to have gone well. I'm sure he'll sleep a bit off and on but that's not a bad thing.
> 
> Sonja, your cake sounds good--I don't bake gluten free (or glutton free, LOL, as I'm usually the glutton!) but might try the recipe if you post it.
> 
> I'm going to try and make the rest of my day as normal and routine as possible. I certainly can't watch any more news. Sigh.


I am glad the surgery went well. :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> This is the first day since Saturday that I finally feel human again....or almost! Don't know what I had, but it was like flu and not pleasant. Still a bit shaky so DH is on his own going to look after Caitlin today - a first for him, but they'll be fine, she'll keep him right! It's only for 4 or 5 hours until DDIL gets home from work, wish him luck!


Glad to hear that you are starting to feel better Kate, 
No doubt Caitlin will look after her grandad perfectly ????


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, partway troughthe first attern repeat, are the beads okay or too many?
> The yarn is bluer than is showing up.
> Edited to show it blocked a bit.


So long as the beads are not on the foot, I think it is great.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

thewren said:


> i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


Excellent news! Keep up those muscle building exercises... :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> They are beautiful! :sm11:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> On their way for both you and your husband


From me too, Marilyn.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It was just on the national news that the man was shot in the head & the woman in the foot. Also 6 other Canadians injured


 :sm03:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its going to be a beautiful day here today , not a cloud to be seen and the wind has disappeared, thought I would show you some flowers that are still blooming even though it's October, the pink ones in the first picture were a gift from the birds a couple of years ago and it has flowers all the way from spring till autumn
> You can see in the last picture that there leaves are starting to fall from the trees . The ones out my front window are all turning lovely shades of gold and red


Cosmos are one of my all time favourites! Not that the others are not lovely!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the first day since Saturday that I finally feel human again....or almost! Don't know what I had, but it was like flu and not pleasant. Still a bit shaky so DH is on his own going to look after Caitlin today - a first for him, but they'll be fine, she'll keep him right! It's only for 4 or 5 hours until DDIL gets home from work, wish him luck!


Luck! And sorry you've been poorly.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sam wish we were closer we could work on muscle mass together. I really need an exercise buddy to keep me motivated. Thinking of seeing how much a personal trainer would be through the YWCO (I think they have them; have to check). My "arm wings" are super flabby & wrinkled from the weight loss; I have GOT to start going to the gym at the YWCO and get busy. Down 74 lbs as of this morning. 
Excellent news that the "string event" went quickly and virtually pain free. Onward and upward my friend.



thewren said:


> i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Thought I would post here the dishcloth I am knitting with the Lace Party:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Love the beads on the sock Kaye Jo. 


Poledra65 said:


> Okay, partway troughthe first attern repeat, are the beads okay or too many?
> The yarn is bluer than is showing up.
> Edited to show it blocked a bit.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You got those prayers Marilyn.


Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful flowers Sonja.


Swedenme said:


> Its going to be a beautiful day here today , not a cloud to be seen and the wind has disappeared, thought I would show you some flowers that are still blooming even though it's October, the pink ones in the first picture were a gift from the birds a couple of years ago and it has flowers all the way from spring till autumn
> You can see in the last picture that there leaves are starting to fall from the trees . The ones out my front window are all turning lovely shades of gold and red


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Got up at 5 a.m.; had gone to bed super early. Have cleaned the kitchen....well floor still needs mopping but that's not going to happen before I leave for N.C. Have developed a sinus infection from all the dust I've stirred up with my purging. I began flushing out my sinuses with my netti pot last night and also have started taking some Amoxicillin that I have on hand for when I go to the dentist. If it isn't much better tomorrow I'll call doctor and head on home and pick up a prescription. Fortunately just mildly painful on the left side of my cheek area. Will try and remember to wear a dust mask before I start any more super cleaning.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the first day since Saturday that I finally feel human again....or almost! Don't know what I had, but it was like flu and not pleasant. Still a bit shaky so DH is on his own going to look after Caitlin today - a first for him, but they'll be fine, she'll keep him right! It's only for 4 or 5 hours until DDIL gets home from work, wish him luck!


Hope you continue to improve. Should be fun for them to have time together.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> This is the first day since Saturday that I finally feel human again....or almost! Don't know what I had, but it was like flu and not pleasant. Still a bit shaky so DH is on his own going to look after Caitlin today - a first for him, but they'll be fine, she'll keep him right! It's only for 4 or 5 hours until DDIL gets home from work, wish him luck!


Sorry to hear you have been unwell, hope you are recovering now. Good luck to DH !


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam wish we were closer we could work on muscle mass together. I really need an exercise buddy to keep me motivated. Thinking of seeing how much a personal trainer would be through the YWCO (I think they have them; have to check). My "arm wings" are super flabby & wrinkled from the weight loss; I have GOT to start going to the gym at the YWCO and get busy. Down 74 lbs as of this morning.
> Excellent news that the "string event" went quickly and virtually pain free. Onward and upward my friend.


Wow Gwen that is an amazing loss.. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got up at 5 a.m.; had gone to bed super early. Have cleaned the kitchen....well floor still needs mopping but that's not going to happen before I leave for N.C. Have developed a sinus infection from all the dust I've stirred up with my purging. I began flushing out my sinuses with my netti pot last night and also have started taking some Amoxicillin that I have on hand for when I go to the dentist. If it isn't much better tomorrow I'll call doctor and head on home and pick up a prescription. Fortunately just mildly painful on the left side of my cheek area. Will try and remember to wear a dust mask before I start any more super cleaning.


I do hope it improves quickly.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here the dishcloth I am knitting with the Lace Party:


Very nice and a lovely colour. :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Had Elizabeth today. At lunch time she looked at me and said Foo (food). Said you go and get Granddad and tell him food. So she trotted off and back David came with her- she had gone to his room and stood there saying Foo Foo!. So she ran her first message for me and successfully.
She drew some fish as well (not that they look like fish of course but she told me they were fish). And she put a very deliberate small line at the top left corner and then went back to where she had been drawing. Is that your name I said? Yes. Maybe that wasn't what she did but it sure looked like that was what she was doing. I wrote fish next to her first fish and then with the second she gave it to me and made it clear I was to write fish. She is growing up indeed.
E loves Gordon or BabyDen as she calls him. Gets his dummy (pacifier) for him when he cries- and knows which is his and which hers.
Took her home and we stayed for tea- Gordon so far is a breeze of a baby. Fed him at around 10 last night went to bed then and he only woke up once between then and 7.30! And it was a quick feed and change and straight back to sleep. And Elizabeth slept right right through so they had plenty of sleep last night. Sure not what they expected just yet. But it is early days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Hope you continue to improve. Should be fun for them to have time together.


Thanks. No doubt they will watch a movie together - Frozen? Finding Nemo? Moana? :sm09:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. At lunch time she looked at me and said Foo (food). Said you go and get Granddad and tell him food. So she trotted off and back David came with her- she had gone to his room and stood there saying Foo Foo!. So she ran her first message for me and successfully.
> She drew some fish as well (not that they look like fish of course but she told me they were fish). And she put a very deliberate small line at the top left corner and then went back to where she had been drawing. Is that your name I said? Yes. Maybe that wasn't what she did but it sure looked like that was what she was doing. I wrote fish next to her first fish and then with the second she gave it to me and made it clear I was to write fish. She is growing up indeed.
> E loves Gordon or BabyDen as she calls him. Gets his dummy (pacifier) for him when he cries- and knows which is his and which hers.
> Took her home and we stayed for tea- Gordon so far is a breeze of a baby. Fed him at around 10 last night went to bed then and he only woke up once between then and 7.30! And it was a quick feed and change and straight back to sleep. And Elizabeth slept right right through so they had plenty of sleep last night. Sure not what they expected just yet. But it is early days.


I hope BabyDen (love that!) continues to be as good, it makes all the difference when you are not too sleep deprived.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here the dishcloth I am knitting with the Lace Party:


Very nice Julie. More difficult than I would attempt. Glad you are up to doing it. 
Glad to hear the tales of Elizabeth..how fun she is. 
Thinking of you Railyn and hoping that things will quickly get better.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Railyn, prayers for your hubby!
> 
> Kaye Jo, I like the beads. I think your plan to use them will be fine.


Thank you, I think they'll be fine, but I'm thinking I should have done on on the first yo on the first repeat, then all three yo's on the 2nd repeat, and on the 3rd yo on the 3rd repeat. Oh well, we'll see how it goes this way first, at least it's only a sock if I have to frog back to the ribbing. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are going to be gorgeous Kaye Jo and just my size ????
> I've only tried knitting with beads once when I was learning to knit ,


Thank you, once you get the hang of it, it becomes addictive. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got up at 5 a.m.; had gone to bed super early. Have cleaned the kitchen....well floor still needs mopping but that's not going to happen before I leave for N.C. Have developed a sinus infection from all the dust I've stirred up with my purging. I began flushing out my sinuses with my netti pot last night and also have started taking some Amoxicillin that I have on hand for when I go to the dentist. If it isn't much better tomorrow I'll call doctor and head on home and pick up a prescription. Fortunately just mildly painful on the left side of my cheek area. Will try and remember to wear a dust mask before I start any more super cleaning.


Hope it goes soon Gwen and you can still enjoy your trip


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Good morning, it's dawned a beautiful sunny day here, I have not seen a sunny day like this in a couple weeks, so it's very welcome. It's already warmer than it was yesterday, I'll go pull the covers off the peppers in a bit so that they can get some much needed vitamin D. lol
I was trying to get caught up, but I need to get to work in the basement so off I go, then to knitting, so I'll see you all later. 
Have a lovely day and enjoy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is so very pretty.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its going to be a beautiful day here today , not a cloud to be seen and the wind has disappeared, thought I would show you some flowers that are still blooming even though it's October, the pink ones in the first picture were a gift from the birds a couple of years ago and it has flowers all the way from spring till autumn
> You can see in the last picture that there leaves are starting to fall from the trees . The ones out my front window are all turning lovely shades of gold and red


Those are lovely.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its going to be a beautiful day here today , not a cloud to be seen and the wind has disappeared, thought I would show you some flowers that are still blooming even though it's October, the pink ones in the first picture were a gift from the birds a couple of years ago and it has flowers all the way from spring till autumn
> You can see in the last picture that there leaves are starting to fall from the trees . The ones out my front window are all turning lovely shades of gold and red


Wow, your flowers look great yet. I think mine got fixed last night, a killing frost! I guess now I can get all the flower beds cleaned up????But I really can't complain, it's unusual for us to go this long without a killing frost but sad to know winter is close


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, don’t have driver yet, but not worried.
Tami, thank you, me too.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the first day since Saturday that I finally feel human again....or almost! Don't know what I had, but it was like flu and not pleasant. Still a bit shaky so DH is on his own going to look after Caitlin today - a first for him, but they'll be fine, she'll keep him right! It's only for 4 or 5 hours until DDIL gets home from work, wish him luck!


I'm glad you're feeling better


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, very pretty.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Oh my goodness... snow! :sm06:


We had a few flurries but nothing on the ground but one of our relatives east of Red Deer posted this on FB. I'm Sure glad it missed. Us!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you are feeling a little better. That sounds nasty. If Caitlin is like my GS Ollie at the grand old age of 4 she will boss him and tell him exactly what to do and when : :sm23:


Aren't they all like that????????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Marilyn, so sorry, will keep Ray in my prayers.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam wish we were closer we could work on muscle mass together. I really need an exercise buddy to keep me motivated. Thinking of seeing how much a personal trainer would be through the YWCO (I think they have them; have to check). My "arm wings" are super flabby & wrinkled from the weight loss; I have GOT to start going to the gym at the YWCO and get busy. Down 74 lbs as of this morning.
> Excellent news that the "string event" went quickly and virtually pain free. Onward and upward my friend.


Wow! 74 pounds is a lot to lose, you've done amazing.

Hope your sinuses clear up so you can enjoy the road trip


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here the dishcloth I am knitting with the Lace Party:


Looks great, Julie


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sonja, thank you, love your flower garden.
Norma, thank you, it is a scary drive.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Norma, thank you, I’m glad I will have cataract removed also. It scares the heck out of me, my grandfather was blind and I have irrational fear. But, decided without surgery I was going slightly blind, and got gumption to schedule appointment.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. At lunch time she looked at me and said Foo (food). Said you go and get Granddad and tell him food. So she trotted off and back David came with her- she had gone to his room and stood there saying Foo Foo!. So she ran her first message for me and successfully.
> She drew some fish as well (not that they look like fish of course but she told me they were fish). And she put a very deliberate small line at the top left corner and then went back to where she had been drawing. Is that your name I said? Yes. Maybe that wasn't what she did but it sure looked like that was what she was doing. I wrote fish next to her first fish and then with the second she gave it to me and made it clear I was to write fish. She is growing up indeed.
> E loves Gordon or BabyDen as she calls him. Gets his dummy (pacifier) for him when he cries- and knows which is his and which hers.
> Took her home and we stayed for tea- Gordon so far is a breeze of a baby. Fed him at around 10 last night went to bed then and he only woke up once between then and 7.30! And it was a quick feed and change and straight back to sleep. And Elizabeth slept right right through so they had plenty of sleep last night. Sure not what they expected just yet. But it is early days.


Great that Gordon is a good sleeper, I think my kids were over a year before they slept like that.
E sounds like she's really getting to the cute age.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, super weight loss! Hope you feel better soon. You could just have 5-10 lb weights by t.v. and do arm exercises during commercials. More lifts at lower weight dumbbells are just, if not more, effective than “macho” weights. Plus you are more apt to do them when you don’t have to dress, drive and go to gym.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you, I'm glad I will have cataract removed also. It scares the heck out of me, my grandfather was blind and I have irrational fear. But, decided without surgery I was going slightly blind, and got gumption to schedule appointment.


Cataract surgery is so common now & you will see so much better. 
I'm glad your family got back home safely, heavy traffic in your part of the world sure makes life challenging


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, exquisite, love your dishcloth.
Margaret, so fun to get to hear Elisabeth’s growth and personality. Hope Gordon continues being an easy baby.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a few flurries but nothing on the ground but one of our relatives east of Red Deer posted this on FB. I'm Sure glad it missed. Us!


Very pretty but it is such a complete pest :sm25:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you, I'm glad I will have cataract removed also. It scares the heck out of me, my grandfather was blind and I have irrational fear. But, decided without surgery I was going slightly blind, and got gumption to schedule appointment.


You are very wise.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Prayers for Railyn's husband. It's cold but dry here today. Chris is coming for dinner and I'm trying to do some tidying.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Very nice and a lovely colour. :sm11:


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Very nice Julie. More difficult than I would attempt. Glad you are up to doing it.
> Glad to hear the tales of Elizabeth..how fun she is.
> Thinking of you Railyn and hoping that things will quickly get better.


That is the beauty of working it as a dishcloth, Joyce! Doesn't matter about gauge, etc, I do like to challenge myself with my knitting! I rather like the cable with the twisted ply coming through (the one in the middle) I am fairly certain I have enough of the yellow to do two. And I have some Linen mix in odd colours that I am contemplating working also as dishcloths. At the moment I am working through my pile of Scratchy ones I knitted with a Christmas gift- they get thrown straight into the rubbish, when necessary, because I worry about the micro -fibres- and we are so close to the sea. Our turtles are ingesting plastic bags, which look horrifyingly like jellyfish in the water.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, don't have driver yet, but not worried.
> Tami, thank you, me too.


I do hope it all falls into place, Joy!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a few flurries but nothing on the ground but one of our relatives east of Red Deer posted this on FB. I'm Sure glad it missed. Us!


Golly, and we are only just into October!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Looks great, Julie


Thank you, Bonnie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, exquisite, love your dishcloth.
> Margaret, so fun to get to hear Elisabeth's growth and personality. Hope Gordon continues being an easy baby.


Thank you, Joy! They have been nice cables to work, and the lacy pattern is over two stitches only, with k2tog yrn, and yfrn ssk (may have that in the wrong order) but it creates a nice lacy zig-zag.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Cosmos are one of my all time favourites! Not that the others are not lovely!


One if my favorites too, Julie.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> You got those prayers Marilyn.


From the other Marilyn too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

machriste said:


> One if my favorites too, Julie.


 :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you, I'm glad I will have cataract removed also. It scares the heck out of me, my grandfather was blind and I have irrational fear. But, decided without surgery I was going slightly blind, and got gumption to schedule appointment.


Hope yours goes as seamless as mine. It is quite a miraculous experience!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> You are very wise.


Norma, you touched my heart.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, thank you for sharing your experience. Is it painful? How long does it take? Are you sedated?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, partway troughthe first attern repeat, are the beads okay or too many?
> The yarn is bluer than is showing up.
> Edited to show it blocked a bit.


I like them a lot--not too much, but I agree you might not want them through all the repeats. Maybe just the first set of pattern rounds will make a nice accent on the cuff.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


Light & love to you both.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its going to be a beautiful day here today , not a cloud to be seen and the wind has disappeared, thought I would show you some flowers that are still blooming even though it's October, the pink ones in the first picture were a gift from the birds a couple of years ago and it has flowers all the way from spring till autumn
> You can see in the last picture that there leaves are starting to fall from the trees . The ones out my front window are all turning lovely shades of gold and red


Lovely! Glad you're having a beautiful day.


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you, I'm glad I will have cataract removed also. It scares the heck out of me, my grandfather was blind and I have irrational fear. But, decided without surgery I was going slightly blind, and got gumption to schedule appointment.


So glad you have made this decision to go ahead with cataract removal. You will, if you do nothing, ultimately go completely blind as the lens becomes completely clouded. You have made a good choice. Here cataracts are done with IV sedation. Most sleep the entire time and are amazed when they are taken to recovery. The operation takes 15-20 minutes, patient goes home immediately after with a clear eye shield in place. I had mine done without sedation, so easy, and was absolutely amazed, even as I walked out of the surgery center to see so much better and realize that the other eye, still needing cataract removal, had markedly changed color appreciation and was also seeing very poorly. Asked, "can I do the other one tomorrow?" Was told I had to wait 2 weeks to make sure first eye was doing very well. I could hardly wait those two weeks. I am hoping your surgery goes equally as well.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, you touched my heart.


 :sm24:


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Machriste, thank you for sharing your experience. Is it painful? How long does it take? Are you sedated?


I had no pain at all. They put numbing drops in my eyes and then gave some IV Versid (makes you forget the procedure.). My experience was very like Flytie's.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Joyce, thank you so much for sharing your experience I’m going to bookmark this so I can reread when I get nervous.
Machriste, thank you. I’m feeling less nervous.


----------



## Kathleendoris (Sep 20, 2012)

So shocked at the events in Las Vegas. We heard about it on the car radio last evening as we were travelling home from France. So many families will never be the same again after such terrible experiences. I am not anti-gun - my dad, my husband, my brother and my brother-in-law have all held shotgun licences, and we have legally held shotguns in the home right now, but I can think of no justification for the sort of weapons which were used in this slaughter to be held in private hands.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a very cute bootie pattern. --- sam

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/ballerina-booties?omhide=true


----------



## flyty1n (Jun 11, 2011)

Kathleendoris said:


> So shocked at the events in Las Vegas. We heard about it on the car radio last evening as we were travelling home from France. So many families will never be the same again after such terrible experiences. I am not anti-gun - my dad, my husband, my brother and my brother-in-law have all held shotgun licences, and we have legally held shotguns in the home right now, but I can think of no justification for the sort of weapons which were used in this slaughter to be held in private hands.


I, also, am not anti-gun and hold a legal gun license, enjoy target shooting and am very careful when I do so. But, as Kathleendoris, can't get my mind around the Las Vegas massacre. I judge that killer as being pure evil.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

all you sock lovers - check this out. --- sam

https://www.fiberwild.com/ideas/sock-of-the-month-scottish-heather-socks/?utm_source=hk-som-more&utm_campaign=Tuesday_October_3_2017_-_1&cmp=1&utm_medium=HTMLEmail


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> all you sock lovers - check this out. --- sam
> 
> https://www.fiberwild.com/ideas/sock-of-the-month-scottish-heather-socks/?utm_source=hk-som-more&utm_campaign=Tuesday_October_3_2017_-_1&cmp=1&utm_medium=HTMLEmail


Very nice Sam- but I did not dare look at the price!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it took the fifth time and a new ball of yarn - but after four rows it is looking pretty good. i'll be glad when the ribbing is done. i wish there was something else to do besides ribbing. i don't think a garter stitch would look right. i'll just stick to regular old ribbing. lol --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Crossing my fingers that the 4 time got 'er done.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

these are for david - right? i don't think that is too many beads - they are going to be beautiful when finished. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Okay, partway troughthe first attern repeat, are the beads okay or too many?
> The yarn is bluer than is showing up.
> Edited to show it blocked a bit.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers and heaing energy zooming to ray. make sure you take care of you. --- sam



Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

thewren said:


> all you sock lovers - check this out. --- sam
> 
> https://www.fiberwild.com/ideas/sock-of-the-month-scottish-heather-socks/?utm_source=hk-som-more&utm_campaign=Tuesday_October_3_2017_-_1&cmp=1&utm_medium=HTMLEmail


Love the Scottish heather socks!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

beautiful flowers sonja - my four containers are still blooming. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Its going to be a beautiful day here today , not a cloud to be seen and the wind has disappeared, thought I would show you some flowers that are still blooming even though it's October, the pink ones in the first picture were a gift from the birds a couple of years ago and it has flowers all the way from spring till autumn
> You can see in the last picture that there leaves are starting to fall from the trees . The ones out my front window are all turning lovely shades of gold and red


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy kate - you should still be taking it easy. DH should have a ball. --- sam



KateB said:


> This is the first day since Saturday that I finally feel human again....or almost! Don't know what I had, but it was like flu and not pleasant. Still a bit shaky so DH is on his own going to look after Caitlin today - a first for him, but they'll be fine, she'll keep him right! It's only for 4 or 5 hours until DDIL gets home from work, wish him luck!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it took the fifth time and a new ball of yarn - but after four rows it is looking pretty good. i'll be glad when the ribbing is done. i wish there was something else to do besides ribbing. i don't think a garter stitch would look right. i'll just stick to regular old ribbing. lol --- sam


Depends how you do it, Sam! I'll have to show you some photos of different beginnings that I have done. Is this a sweater, or cardigan?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i do too - i keep telling myself i'll pick up the dumbbells in just a minute or i will get up and walk as many steps as i can. neither one seems to happen. and there will be no weight gain to speak of if i don't start getting some muscle mass. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Sam wish we were closer we could work on muscle mass together. I really need an exercise buddy to keep me motivated. Thinking of seeing how much a personal trainer would be through the YWCO (I think they have them; have to check). My "arm wings" are super flabby & wrinkled from the weight loss; I have GOT to start going to the gym at the YWCO and get busy. Down 74 lbs as of this morning.
> Excellent news that the "string event" went quickly and virtually pain free. Onward and upward my friend.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely - great color too. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here the dishcloth I am knitting with the Lace Party:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is lovely - great color too. --- sam


Thanks Sam! And now I can show you the finished cloth- it is on the small side, but I could not be bothered adjusting the pattern- my yarn is lighter than the recommended weight!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

how far is that from you? looks like they got a good bit. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a few flurries but nothing on the ground but one of our relatives east of Red Deer posted this on FB. I'm Sure glad it missed. Us!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i didn't either. lol --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Very nice Sam- but I did not dare look at the price!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i didn't either. lol --- sam


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it is a jumper. i don't really mind doing the ribbing - i will admit i am always glad when it is over. i have about two inches to go and then the body of the sweater starts.
i am anxious to see it finished and to wear it. i have some lovely yarn from knit picks - preciosa tonal - color captain. see here - http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Preciosa_Tonal_Worsted_Yarn__D5420278.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4_HrnrDV1gIVCDRpCh1o2QHYEAAYASAAEgJBuPD_BwE - click on the captain color and it will give a bigger picture of it. it's 100% merino wool - so soft. i'm think cardigan. what do you think? but this time i think i will do fronts and back and the same time. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Depends how you do it, Sam! I'll have to show you some photos of different beginnings that I have done. Is this a sweater, or cardigan?


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is too cute - it will be fun to use. you said something about the scratchy yarn - is it not good to use? --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam! And now I can show you the finished cloth- it is on the small side, but I could not be bothered adjusting the pattern- my yarn is lighter than the recommended weight!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good night, sweet dreams.


I slept hard all night! Not even up for the usual trip!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, adorable.
Kate, hoping you feel better soon. Wishing Caitlin luck with your DH!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Okay, partway troughthe first attern repeat, are the beads okay or too many?
> The yarn is bluer than is showing up.
> Edited to show it blocked a bit.


Pretty!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what a strange day - i was putting on my pants a little after twelve noon - talk about being lazy. then a bowl of soup. it was a lovely day so i sat out on the porch for for a while - took off my shirt - collecting all that vitamin D. it was really hot. it is five-thirty in the evening and it is still 84°. is to be lovely the rest of the week. yea!! --- sam


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just can't comprehend how one person could cause such havoc with guns. Bombs yes but guns?


It doesn't matter what the "weapon" of choice is, if a person is that bent on destruction, whether of people or property, or both, they will accomplish it, no matter what. He could have used a vehicle even. It wouldn't matter. I know we don't think of vehicles as weapons, but they can be.

And I can't comprehend it either.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


Prayers


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a jumper. i don't really mind doing the ribbing - i will admit i am always glad when it is over. i have about two inches to go and then the body of the sweater starts.
> i am anxious to see it finished and to wear it. i have some lovely yarn from knit picks - preciosa tonal - color captain. see here - http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Preciosa_Tonal_Worsted_Yarn__D5420278.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4_HrnrDV1gIVCDRpCh1o2QHYEAAYASAAEgJBuPD_BwE - click on the captain color and it will give a bigger picture of it. it's 100% merino wool - so soft. i'm think cardigan. what do you think? but this time i think i will do fronts and back and the same time. --- sam


Jumper=Sweater I think Cardigan is the same to both of us- with a button or zip fastening in front.
It is a lovely colour- I imagine the colour shifts are quite subtle? I will have to do some photography before I can illustrate what I mean.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its going to be a beautiful day here today , not a cloud to be seen and the wind has disappeared, thought I would show you some flowers that are still blooming even though it's October, the pink ones in the first picture were a gift from the birds a couple of years ago and it has flowers all the way from spring till autumn
> You can see in the last picture that there leaves are starting to fall from the trees . The ones out my front window are all turning lovely shades of gold and red


Pretty!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It doesn't matter what the "weapon" of choice is, if a person is that bent on destruction, whether of people or property, or both, they will accomplish it, no matter what. He could have used a vehicle even. It wouldn't matter. I know we don't think of vehicles as weapons, but they can be.
> 
> And I can't comprehend it either.


Deliberate murder by motor vehicle ramming is becoming horrifyingly the 'weapon of choice', I am not going to get caught up in a discussion of gun laws and gun use, other than to say that carnage such as has been perpetrated on the people at that concert, surely has to be stopped, somehow? Surely?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the first day since Saturday that I finally feel human again....or almost! Don't know what I had, but it was like flu and not pleasant. Still a bit shaky so DH is on his own going to look after Caitlin today - a first for him, but they'll be fine, she'll keep him right! It's only for 4 or 5 hours until DDIL gets home from work, wish him luck!


Glad you are feeling better


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I am glad you are feeling a little better. That sounds nasty. If Caitlin is like my GS Ollie at the grand old age of 4 she will boss him and tell him exactly what to do and when : :sm23:


 :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here the dishcloth I am knitting with the Lace Party:


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> that is too cute - it will be fun to use. you said something about the scratchy yarn - is it not good to use? --- sam


It is a matter of all the synthetics Sam- they release micro-fibres into the wash water- and we are so close to the ocean most of our water runoff ends up in the sea- and fish, turtles etc etc are dying of plastics ingested.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got up at 5 a.m.; had gone to bed super early. Have cleaned the kitchen....well floor still needs mopping but that's not going to happen before I leave for N.C. Have developed a sinus infection from all the dust I've stirred up with my purging. I began flushing out my sinuses with my netti pot last night and also have started taking some Amoxicillin that I have on hand for when I go to the dentist. If it isn't much better tomorrow I'll call doctor and head on home and pick up a prescription. Fortunately just mildly painful on the left side of my cheek area. Will try and remember to wear a dust mask before I start any more super cleaning.


Sorry to hear about the sinus infection. What a way to spoil your trip. Hope the amoxicillin works quickly


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. At lunch time she looked at me and said Foo (food). Said you go and get Granddad and tell him food. So she trotted off and back David came with her- she had gone to his room and stood there saying Foo Foo!. So she ran her first message for me and successfully.
> She drew some fish as well (not that they look like fish of course but she told me they were fish). And she put a very deliberate small line at the top left corner and then went back to where she had been drawing. Is that your name I said? Yes. Maybe that wasn't what she did but it sure looked like that was what she was doing. I wrote fish next to her first fish and then with the second she gave it to me and made it clear I was to write fish. She is growing up indeed.
> E loves Gordon or BabyDen as she calls him. Gets his dummy (pacifier) for him when he cries- and knows which is his and which hers.
> Took her home and we stayed for tea- Gordon so far is a breeze of a baby. Fed him at around 10 last night went to bed then and he only woke up once between then and 7.30! And it was a quick feed and change and straight back to sleep. And Elizabeth slept right right through so they had plenty of sleep last night. Sure not what they expected just yet. But it is early days.


Great job E! Good Gordon slept so well


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Very nice Julie. More difficult than I would attempt. Glad you are up to doing it.
> Glad to hear the tales of Elizabeth..how fun she is.
> Thinking of you Railyn and hoping that things will quickly get better.


Joy, you would be surprised at how easy it would be to do. And on a dishcloth it's a small enough project to learn on. Not so daunting.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a few flurries but nothing on the ground but one of our relatives east of Red Deer posted this on FB. I'm Sure glad it missed. Us!


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you, I'm glad I will have cataract removed also. It scares the heck out of me, my grandfather was blind and I have irrational fear. But, decided without surgery I was going slightly blind, and got gumption to schedule appointment.


Keeping you in my prayers. Do you know why your grandfather was blind? Knowing that may help ease your mind.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kathleendoris said:


> So shocked at the events in Las Vegas. We heard about it on the car radio last evening as we were travelling home from France. So many families will never be the same again after such terrible experiences. I am not anti-gun - my dad, my husband, my brother and my brother-in-law have all held shotgun licences, and we have legally held shotguns in the home right now, but I can think of no justification for the sort of weapons which were used in this slaughter to be held in private hands.


I've never even seen a gun until last week and then I saw plenty , I was at metro centre ( largest shopping mall in europe ) with my son's and saw armed police officers patrolling the aisles , never seen them before so was wondering if this was now a regular thing or if they were there for a reason , was a shock to turn the corner and come upon someone carrying a very large gun and a couple of smaller ones ,


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a very cute bootie pattern. --- sam
> 
> http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/ballerina-booties?omhide=true


Cute!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> i thought i might throw in that yesterday's pull the string was a success. no pain - no fuss - over with in less than 30 seconds. so that is another hurdle over with. now to work on some muscle mass. hoho. --- sam


 :sm24:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sorleena, I'm glad the surgery went well
> 
> Sam, happy birthday to Avery
> 
> I've been lazy today, got the house tidied up & laundry all done & ive been sitting around knitting for a while. Now I need to get off my butt & make supper. I've finished one of the socks for my DS, wow, it takes ages to knit socks for such skis for feet????


When do you find time to knit :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> No, he has trout in the freezer still that he needs to eat before bringing home anything else. lol


Then he'd better get eating!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Got an appointment with Opthamologist Oct 31.Then I will schedule cataract surgery for L eye. Have to go to Lancaster, 1-1.5 hour trip each way. Oh well they have Costco, Trader Joe's and bookstore.


Cataract surgery is really quite easy so hope you can get it done soon.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Railyn said:


> DH woke me up early this AM saying he had chest pains and was concerned. Ambulance ride to the hospital and found his blood sugar was over 500. He is now in Medical ICU so we will see what tomorrow brings. Prayers are welcome.


Prayers on the way.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Its going to be a beautiful day here today , not a cloud to be seen and the wind has disappeared, thought I would show you some flowers that are still blooming even though it's October, the pink ones in the first picture were a gift from the birds a couple of years ago and it has flowers all the way from spring till autumn
> You can see in the last picture that there leaves are starting to fall from the trees . The ones out my front window are all turning lovely shades of gold and red


Such pretty flowers.l Mine are all on the wane.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here the dishcloth I am knitting with the Lace Party:


Very pretty.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a few flurries but nothing on the ground but one of our relatives east of Red Deer posted this on FB. I'm Sure glad it missed. Us!


That is horrible. I hope it's not a sign of things to come here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Very pretty.


Thank you, Liz!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

I have an interesting story to tell. I have been widowed for 3 yrs so have been listening to others talking about finding interesting partners via dating services on the internet. I thought, what the hell ...might as well give it a go. So I signed up. Got lots of hits, some of them 25 to 65. Too young for me but some of them were very persistent and even showed photos of their musculature...impressive, to be sure but I thought they might have ulterior motives so ignored those. I connected with an English man who seemed to be very sincere and interesting. We arranged to meet for coffee today, although he did want to have lunch, which I declined. We met at 11 a.m. and were together until 1.45 p.m, during which time he talked only about himself. Never once did he ask me who I was, what I did, or any other bloomin' thing. I thought to myself, he sure doesn't give a fig about me-- only how impressive he is to me. Mind you, he does have a very impressive background--world traveller via his engineering career but I thought it would have been nice if he asked me a few questions. So much for internet dating. I think I'm done.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have an interesting story to tell. I have been widowed for 3 yrs so have been listening to others talking about finding interesting partners via dating services on the internet. I thought, what the hell ...might as well give it a go. So I signed up. Got lots of hits, some of them 25 to 65. Too young for me but some of them were very persistent and even showed photos of their musculature...impressive, to be sure but I thought they might have ulterior motives so ignored those. I connected with an English man who seemed to be very sincere and interesting. We arranged to meet for coffee today, although he did want to have lunch, which I declined. We met at 11 a.m. and were together until 1.45 p.m, during which time he talked only about himself. Never once did he ask me who I was, what I did, or any other bloomin' thing. I thought to myself, he sure doesn't give a fig about me-- only how impressive he is to me. Mind you, he does have a very impressive background--world traveller via his engineering career but I thought it would have been nice if he asked me a few questions. So much for internet dating. I think I'm done.


My ex met the 'love of his life' on the internet, a number of years back- went to Scotland to shack up with her- (somewhere up near the Black Isle, Kate) but the tales he had to tell on return- alcoholism being but a small part of it- you really don't know how you feel about a person until you have eye ball to eye ball contact!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam! And now I can show you the finished cloth- it is on the small side, but I could not be bothered adjusting the pattern- my yarn is lighter than the recommended weight!


That will make the chore of washing up a bit more fun!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it is a jumper. i don't really mind doing the ribbing - i will admit i am always glad when it is over. i have about two inches to go and then the body of the sweater starts.
> i am anxious to see it finished and to wear it. i have some lovely yarn from knit picks - preciosa tonal - color captain. see here - http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Preciosa_Tonal_Worsted_Yarn__D5420278.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4_HrnrDV1gIVCDRpCh1o2QHYEAAYASAAEgJBuPD_BwE - click on the captain color and it will give a bigger picture of it. it's 100% merino wool - so soft. i'm think cardigan. what do you think? but this time i think i will do fronts and back and the same time. --- sam


That color will look great on you, Sam!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That will make the chore of washing up a bit more fun!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a strange day - i was putting on my pants a little after twelve noon - talk about being lazy. then a bowl of soup. it was a lovely day so i sat out on the porch for for a while - took off my shirt - collecting all that vitamin D. it was really hot. it is five-thirty in the evening and it is still 84°. is to be lovely the rest of the week. yea!!  --- sam


It has been gorgeous today! I still have windows open, but will have to close them soon, as the sun is going down, and it will get chilly quickly. That is a good way to get some vitamin D!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Deliberate murder by motor vehicle ramming is becoming horrifyingly the 'weapon of choice', I am not going to get caught up in a discussion of gun laws and gun use, other than to say that carnage such as has been perpetrated on the people at that concert, surely has to be stopped, somehow? Surely?


Yes, it needs stopped, somehow. But what those of you who don't have our gun laws or accessability may not understand is, it doesn't matter what the law says, if the criminal want to use guns to do the crime, they will get them, it doesn't matter to that kind of person what the law says. Which is why I gave the example of using a vehicle to commit the crime. Such carnage should not be perpetrated at all, no matter in the choice of the way to do it. Now I will say no more.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, it needs stopped, somehow. But what those of you who don't have our gun laws or accessability may not understand is, it doesn't matter what the law says, if the criminal want to use guns to do the crime, they will get them, it doesn't matter to that kind of person what the law says. Which is why I gave the example of using a vehicle to commit the crime. Such carnage should not be perpetrated at all, no matter in the choice of the way to do it. Now I will say no more.


We also have criminals accessing guns, Tami.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, thank you for caring for our oceans.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have an interesting story to tell. I have been widowed for 3 yrs so have been listening to others talking about finding interesting partners via dating services on the internet. I thought, what the hell ...might as well give it a go. So I signed up. Got lots of hits, some of them 25 to 65. Too young for me but some of them were very persistent and even showed photos of their musculature...impressive, to be sure but I thought they might have ulterior motives so ignored those. I connected with an English man who seemed to be very sincere and interesting. We arranged to meet for coffee today, although he did want to have lunch, which I declined. We met at 11 a.m. and were together until 1.45 p.m, during which time he talked only about himself. Never once did he ask me who I was, what I did, or any other bloomin' thing. I thought to myself, he sure doesn't give a fig about me-- only how impressive he is to me. Mind you, he does have a very impressive background--world traveller via his engineering career but I thought it would have been nice if he asked me a few questions. So much for internet dating. I think I'm done.


And that type of person isn't what you want or need! If he was, he would have shown interest in you. I do know a lady who met her current husband that way. She had been divorced for quite some time before that. It has worked very well. I wish you luck in finding a companion.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> We also have criminals accessing guns, Tami.


I am sure. I just didn't know how common it would be, knowing how strict the gun control is there. Where there is a will, there is a way. :sm13:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, had to laugh. “Me”ism all too common. Though Amy met Max on dating site.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Love these..

http://thewhoot.com.au/whoot-news/crafty-corner/crochet-knit-christmas-slippers?omhide=true


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Gorgeous blue, Sam.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And that type of person isn't what you want or need! If he was, he would have shown interest in you. I do know a lady who met her current husband that way. She had been divorced for quite some time before that. It has worked very well. I wish you luck in finding a companion.


I don't know why I bothered. I'm not looking for another live-in, just someone to go out for dinner or to the theatre. A friend found two significant others on the net, one was a keeper but unfortunately, he died and the other turned out to be a murderer. I think I'll pass on this internet dating.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I have an interesting story to tell. I have been widowed for 3 yrs so have been listening to others talking about finding interesting partners via dating services on the internet. I thought, what the hell ...might as well give it a go. So I signed up. Got lots of hits, some of them 25 to 65. Too young for me but some of them were very persistent and even showed photos of their musculature...impressive, to be sure but I thought they might have ulterior motives so ignored those. I connected with an English man who seemed to be very sincere and interesting. We arranged to meet for coffee today, although he did want to have lunch, which I declined. We met at 11 a.m. and were together until 1.45 p.m, during which time he talked only about himself. Never once did he ask me who I was, what I did, or any other bloomin' thing. I thought to myself, he sure doesn't give a fig about me-- only how impressive he is to me. Mind you, he does have a very impressive background--world traveller via his engineering career but I thought it would have been nice if he asked me a few questions. So much for internet dating. I think I'm done.


Oh don't give up Liz. You are very courageous, I don't think I could do that lol! But why not! I've been widowed for 4 years now, have met a wonderful widower and we go out daily and have so much fun together. Was honestly very strange at first, now we love one another's company and I miss him dearly when we aren't together. Just companions and I must say he treats me like a princess, lol! I think if I hadn't met him I would also try the Internet, ha!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, thank you for caring for our oceans.


Thank you, Joy! :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I am sure. I just didn't know how common it would be, knowing how strict the gun control is there. Where there is a will, there is a way. :sm13:


Sadly it has been happening quite a bit lately- many apparently Gang related.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> how far is that from you? looks like they got a good bit. --- sam


About a 4 hr drive


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh don't give up Liz. You are very courageous, I don't think I could do that lol! But why not! I've been widowed for 4 years now, have met a wonderful widower and we go out daily and have so much fun together. Was honestly very strange at first, now we love one another's company and I miss him dearly when we aren't together. Just companions and I must say he treats me like a princess, lol! I think if I hadn't met him I would also try the Internet, ha!


I'm happy for you. That's what I would like - just someone to have coffee with or have for dinner, go to the theatre, but it seems all the ones on the net are looking for a wife. Some women are lucky enough to find another love in their life but I don't think it's my destiny. Did you meet your friend in your complex?


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never even seen a gun until last week and then I saw plenty , I was at metro centre ( largest shopping mall in europe ) with my son's and saw armed police officers patrolling the aisles , never seen them before so was wondering if this was now a regular thing or if they were there for a reason , was a shock to turn the corner and come upon someone carrying a very large gun and a couple of smaller ones ,


Almost everyone has hunting rifles here but nothing like those used in the massacre. We don't see police or military walking about with weapons, RCMP do carry them but not obvious unless something bad happening.
I've never used a gun but with so much thieving going on around here recently I'm wondering if I I should have. Some women here hunt too but I never have


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> When do you find time to knit :sm06:


I refuse to work after supper unless really necessary so sit & knit then


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have an interesting story to tell. I have been widowed for 3 yrs so have been listening to others talking about finding interesting partners via dating services on the internet. I thought, what the hell ...might as well give it a go. So I signed up. Got lots of hits, some of them 25 to 65. Too young for me but some of them were very persistent and even showed photos of their musculature...impressive, to be sure but I thought they might have ulterior motives so ignored those. I connected with an English man who seemed to be very sincere and interesting. We arranged to meet for coffee today, although he did want to have lunch, which I declined. We met at 11 a.m. and were together until 1.45 p.m, during which time he talked only about himself. Never once did he ask me who I was, what I did, or any other bloomin' thing. I thought to myself, he sure doesn't give a fig about me-- only how impressive he is to me. Mind you, he does have a very impressive background--world traveller via his engineering career but I thought it would have been nice if he asked me a few questions. So much for internet dating. I think I'm done.


Too bad you couldn't find someone for company but this one sure doesn't seem like a prospect


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> I'm happy for you. That's what I would like - just someone to have coffee with or have for dinner, go to the theatre, but it seems all the ones on the net are looking for a wife. Some women are lucky enough to find another love in their life but I don't think it's my destiny. Did you meet your friend in your complex?


Yes I did and could be that we will be buying a condo in Aurora together, but it won't be built till 2020 so who knows what will happen in between. Will be looking at the floor plans mid October and go from there. I want to move closer to grocery shopping and a larger hospital, here one needs an auto to drive anywhere, I want to be independent and move where there is bus transportation etc. The condo we are going to look at is for 65 and older, it's really a lovely development, I would move there tomorrow if there would be a suite available, lol!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Oh don't give up Liz. You are very courageous, I don't think I could do that lol! But why not! I've been widowed for 4 years now, have met a wonderful widower and we go out daily and have so much fun together. Was honestly very strange at first, now we love one another's company and I miss him dearly when we aren't together. Just companions and I must say he treats me like a princess, lol! I think if I hadn't met him I would also try the Internet, ha!


It's nice you found someone, hopefully Liz can too. It's very lonely when you've lost a long time partner


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's nice you found someone, hopefully Liz can too. It's very lonely when you've lost a long time partner


What is even worse is being on your own, as I am, but married, and therefore not free.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's nice you found someone, hopefully Liz can too. It's very lonely when you've lost a long time partner


I never thought or wanted to meet anyone, but I've been extremely fortunate meeting this man. At the beginning I always told him to go out and meet other woman as there are several who would love to have your company and I honestly didn't see what on earth he saw in me, ha! I even had other woman ask me if they could ask him out and I always told them sure, why not, he's a widower and we weren't really a pair to that time. He kept telling me that he only wanted to be with me. That was nice, but took me a long time to accept that this was what he really wanted. But if he would come and say Bye, bye that's fine as we are both in our 70's and not teenagers, lol! Hope he never does as he's truly a wonderful man. 
I would love for everyone to have a companion so that they could enjoy lots and lots of good times together.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is even worse is being on your own, as I am, but married, and therefore not free.


Yes must be very difficult for you at times too.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> This is the first day since Saturday that I finally feel human again....or almost! Don't know what I had, but it was like flu and not pleasant. Still a bit shaky so DH is on his own going to look after Caitlin today - a first for him, but they'll be fine, she'll keep him right! It's only for 4 or 5 hours until DDIL gets home from work, wish him luck!


Glad you are starting to feel better, should have been an interesting day for you DH and Caitlin. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Sam wish we were closer we could work on muscle mass together. I really need an exercise buddy to keep me motivated. Thinking of seeing how much a personal trainer would be through the YWCO (I think they have them; have to check). My "arm wings" are super flabby & wrinkled from the weight loss; I have GOT to start going to the gym at the YWCO and get busy. Down 74 lbs as of this morning.
> Excellent news that the "string event" went quickly and virtually pain free. Onward and upward my friend.


Congrats on the 74 lbs, that is fabulous! :sm24: 
Try your local senior center also, they usually have some exercise programs, or the college may have memberships for their gym/weight room( ours does), and it's usually very affordable or seniors, some have personal trainers sometimes but others don't.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thought I would post here the dishcloth I am knitting with the Lace Party:


That's really pretty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes must be very difficult for you at times too.


You have to learn to switch off, on that whole side of yourself, at least I think that is how I am managing.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes must be very difficult for you at times too.


I recently spoke with a couple of organisations dealing with Elder Abuse, but there is nothing they can do, with him being in Sydney.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Love the beads on the sock Kaye Jo.


Thank you, here is where I am so far.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That's really pretty.


Thank you Kaye Jo! Mind you I can't take credit for the design!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Got up at 5 a.m.; had gone to bed super early. Have cleaned the kitchen....well floor still needs mopping but that's not going to happen before I leave for N.C. Have developed a sinus infection from all the dust I've stirred up with my purging. I began flushing out my sinuses with my netti pot last night and also have started taking some Amoxicillin that I have on hand for when I go to the dentist. If it isn't much better tomorrow I'll call doctor and head on home and pick up a prescription. Fortunately just mildly painful on the left side of my cheek area. Will try and remember to wear a dust mask before I start any more super cleaning.


Ooh, I hope that the amoxicillin kicks it out quickly, usually works for me. 
Have a great trip.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know why I bothered. I'm not looking for another live-in, just someone to go out for dinner or to the theatre. A friend found two significant others on the net, one was a keeper but unfortunately, he died and the other turned out to be a murderer. I think I'll pass on this internet dating.


I did understand what you were looking for. That's why I said companion. Keep looking, what ever your choice of venue for looking!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Sadly it has been happening quite a bit lately- many apparently Gang related.


A lot of it here is gang related also, and living out in the country does not mean it is gang free, unfortunately. I don't think we are "safe" anywhere. It certainly is different than when I grew up!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, here is where I am so far.


Love them!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A lot of it here is gang related also, and living out in the country does not mean it is gang free, unfortunately. I don't think we are "safe" anywhere. It certainly is different than when I grew up!


When I was about 12 or 13 it was safe enough in the country where we were living at the time, that I could pack some sandwiches and a bottle of water, and head up into the hills on my own. I would tramp for miles - and the hills stretched for miles beyond where ever I could walk and get home again before dark. I can recall the easy part of the return, the downhill 'race' where the farmers shifted the cows up and down between the milking shed and the paddocks that they used most often for grazing. So much easier on a downhill slope, but knowing also that I had cut it very fine as the sun vanished, and the dusk descended.


----------



## EJS (Feb 17, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> Happy Birthday Evelyn. :sm11:


Thank you


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

KayeJo, that is beautiful. Love the pattern!

Liz, I too know a couple people who have met partners on the internet and it has worked out well. Maybe you wouldn’t have to give up with just one try? In some ways it seems a bit backward to me. Usually we meet someone, feel some attraction and then develop a relationship. But with the online matches, it seemed like you talked on the phone, developed a relationship and then meet to see where it goes. I tried it a couple times and found I liked the person on the phone but felt no chemistry when we met in person. Jack and I met when we lived across the hall in an apartment building. We chatted briefly for months before he asked me out. He was such a gift; I miss him every day.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Oops! A double hit. Guess you don’t need to read my novel twice!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never even seen a gun until last week and then I saw plenty , I was at metro centre ( largest shopping mall in europe ) with my son's and saw armed police officers patrolling the aisles , never seen them before so was wondering if this was now a regular thing or if they were there for a reason , was a shock to turn the corner and come upon someone carrying a very large gun and a couple of smaller ones ,


The man I was talking with today mentioned that he was at the Metro waiting for a lady friend to arrive when he saw a policeman at the top of the escalator. He was fully clad in protective gear and wearing firearms. He approached the policeman and spoke with him for a few minutes before seeing a man coming up the escalator. When that man saw the policeman, he jumped across to the down escalator. There was a bobby waiting for him at the downside and he was arrested. The man was carrying a knife. You just never know who is going to do what.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> And that type of person isn't what you want or need! If he was, he would have shown interest in you. I do know a lady who met her current husband that way. She had been divorced for quite some time before that. It has worked very well. I wish you luck in finding a companion.


Thanks, tami, but I think if there's someone else out there for me, he will find me.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I did and could be that we will be buying a condo in Aurora together, but it won't be built till 2020 so who knows what will happen in between. Will be looking at the floor plans mid October and go from there. I want to move closer to grocery shopping and a larger hospital, here one needs an auto to drive anywhere, I want to be independent and move where there is bus transportation etc. The condo we are going to look at is for 65 and older, it's really a lovely development, I would move there tomorrow if there would be a suite available, lol!


I hope it works out for you. I am so sorry my friend didn't buy in your area. She would have been much happier. I'm beginning to think I should have too :sm06:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> What is even worse is being on your own, as I am, but married, and therefore not free.


Your situation must be the worst, Julie. Loving Fale and not being able to have anything to do with him because of his family.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I never thought or wanted to meet anyone, but I've been extremely fortunate meeting this man. At the beginning I always told him to go out and meet other woman as there are several who would love to have your company and I honestly didn't see what on earth he saw in me, ha! I even had other woman ask me if they could ask him out and I always told them sure, why not, he's a widower and we weren't really a pair to that time. He kept telling me that he only wanted to be with me. That was nice, but took me a long time to accept that this was what he really wanted. But if he would come and say Bye, bye that's fine as we are both in our 70's and not teenagers, lol! Hope he never does as he's truly a wonderful man.
> I would love for everyone to have a companion so that they could enjoy lots and lots of good times together.


It sounds like you have found a good man. Stick with him.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, here is where I am so far.


Might I ask why you decided on the beads?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was about 12 or 13 it was safe enough in the country where we were living at the time, that I could pack some sandwiches and a bottle of water, and head up into the hills on my own. I would tramp for miles - and the hills stretched for miles beyond where ever I could walk and get home again before dark. I can recall the easy part of the return, the downhill 'race' where the farmers shifted the cows up and down between the milking shed and the paddocks that they used most often for grazing. So much easier on a downhill slope, but knowing also that I had cut it very fine as the sun vanished, and the dusk descended.


That must have been wonderful!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I did understand what you were looking for. That's why I said companion. Keep looking, what ever your choice of venue for looking!


Thanks.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> Thanks, tami, but I think if there's someone else out there for me, he will find me.


Hope so! You deserve it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

machriste said:


> KayeJo, that is beautiful. Love the pattern!
> 
> Liz, I too know a couple people who have met partners on the internet and it has worked out well. Maybe you wouldn't have to give up with just one try? In some ways it seems a bit backward to me. Usually we meet someone, feel some attraction and then develop a relationship. But with the online matches, it seemed like you talked on the phone, developed a relationship and then meet to see where it goes. I tried it a couple times and found I liked the person on the phone but felt no chemistry when we met in person. Jack and I met when we lived across the hall in an apartment building. We chatted briefly for months before he asked me out. He was such a gift; I miss him every day.


I would like the kind of thing you and Jack had.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i see - and that is a problem. and so much of what we use today is plastic or some derivative. some day all our landfills will be dug up and expose all our sins in trash that does not break down - like styrofoam and plastic bags. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> It is a matter of all the synthetics Sam- they release micro-fibres into the wash water- and we are so close to the ocean most of our water runoff ends up in the sea- and fish, turtles etc etc are dying of plastics ingested.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think that is where we are headed. and a police state is not a pretty picture. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I've never even seen a gun until last week and then I saw plenty , I was at metro centre ( largest shopping mall in europe ) with my son's and saw armed police officers patrolling the aisles , never seen them before so was wondering if this was now a regular thing or if they were there for a reason , was a shock to turn the corner and come upon someone carrying a very large gun and a couple of smaller ones ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's still 74° at ten-thirty. a low of 65°. i will leave the few windows open and hope it does not rain. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It has been gorgeous today! I still have windows open, but will have to close them soon, as the sun is going down, and it will get chilly quickly. That is a good way to get some vitamin D!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

lovely kaye - anxious to see them done. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, here is where I am so far.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A lot of it here is gang related also, and living out in the country does not mean it is gang free, unfortunately. I don't think we are "safe" anywhere. It certainly is different than when I grew up!


The same here, there are so many drugs & the drugs & gangs are particularly bad on the nearby reserves. There's been so much theft going on recently it's getting scary, lots,of vehicles stolen, even farm equipment


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's still 74° at ten-thirty. a low of 65°. i will leave the few windows open and hope it does not rain. --- sam


No windows open here tonight-5C/25F. It got sunny this afternoon but stayed cool all day


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kaye, the socks are going to be very pretty, are you just having them around the top or all down the leg? I'm sure there's none on the foot as that wouldn't be comfortable in a shoe.

Julie, pretty dishcloth.

I spent all afternoon at a meeting to organize the fall supper on the 22nd. I've volunteered myself into a lot of work???? You can't sit around a table where 1/2 are 75+ & not volunteer. So I have some online advertising to do, did that tonight, a bunch of phoning to do to get people to donate $10 to buy turkeys. For the supper I have to take 2 Dutch ovens of mashed potatoes, 2 gallons of pickles I made already & reheat the enormous pail of honeyed beets I made a couple of months ago & of course work at it. I really don't know how much longer we can keep our church going as so many are getting to old to help & few younger ones are willing to help
I got another big pot of tomatoes cooked up so have to Can them in the morning . The tomatoes sure are ripening fast.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> Your situation must be the worst, Julie. Loving Fale and not being able to have anything to do with him because of his family.


And no longer having any way of finding out even if he is still alive.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That must have been wonderful!


It was a fantastic thing to have, and at the time I never thought twice about having that freedom!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> i see - and that is a problem. and so much of what we use today is plastic or some derivative. some day all our landfills will be dug up and expose all our sins in trash that does not break down - like styrofoam and plastic bags. --- sam


Sadly yes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, the socks are going to be very pretty, are you just having them around the top or all down the leg? I'm sure there's none on the foot as that wouldn't be comfortable in a shoe.
> 
> Julie, pretty dishcloth.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Bonnie!

You will indeed be busy- sounds a little like how I got press-ganged into being Treasurer for Seniors!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

I've caught up reading. Lovely knitwork, ladies! 

The follow up appointment went fine. He goes back Monday for another.

I also did internet dating...it's a real mix of good and not! But the bottom line is you have to do what feels comfortable for you. I was widowed in 1999 and thought for a while that I'd marry again but it hasn't happened, though I've had relationships. So my point is that you just never know. I think we're more apt to find the best things when we stop looking, if that makes sense. I've met the best people in my life without even trying, like opening the tea party thread several years ago just out of curiosity!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And no longer having any way of finding out even if he is still alive.


It is a heartbreaking situation. Is it at all possible to contact anyone working on elder issues in Sydney?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. At lunch time she looked at me and said Foo (food). Said you go and get Granddad and tell him food. So she trotted off and back David came with her- she had gone to his room and stood there saying Foo Foo!. So she ran her first message for me and successfully.
> She drew some fish as well (not that they look like fish of course but she told me they were fish). And she put a very deliberate small line at the top left corner and then went back to where she had been drawing. Is that your name I said? Yes. Maybe that wasn't what she did but it sure looked like that was what she was doing. I wrote fish next to her first fish and then with the second she gave it to me and made it clear I was to write fish. She is growing up indeed.
> E loves Gordon or BabyDen as she calls him. Gets his dummy (pacifier) for him when he cries- and knows which is his and which hers.
> Took her home and we stayed for tea- Gordon so far is a breeze of a baby. Fed him at around 10 last night went to bed then and he only woke up once between then and 7.30! And it was a quick feed and change and straight back to sleep. And Elizabeth slept right right through so they had plenty of sleep last night. Sure not what they expected just yet. But it is early days.


Good job E, it is so fun watching them figure things out and accomplish things at that age. 
Awe, wonder where the BabyDen comes from, but it's so cute. 
What a great baby, hopefully he'll continue to sleep well.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> it's still 74° at ten-thirty. a low of 65°. i will leave the few windows open and hope it does not rain. --- sam


69°F at 11:15. Our low is to be 60°. We aren't to get rain until 1PM tomorrow. I still have to close the windows. I didn't get up and do it earlier.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The same here, there are so many drugs & the drugs & gangs are particularly bad on the nearby reserves. There's been so much theft going on recently it's getting scary, lots,of vehicles stolen, even farm equipment


As a kid, I didn't know what drugs were. Medications, yes, but not drugs. My kids had several class mates OD. It sure is a different world. And not in a good way. During the day, we never locked our doors unless we went somewhere. Now, they are almost always locked.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> KayeJo, very pretty.


Thank you.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good job E, it is so fun watching them figure things out and accomplish things at that age.
> Awe, wonder where the BabyDen comes from, but it's so cute.
> What a great baby, hopefully he'll continue to sleep well.


I'm guessing it's baby Gordon mashed together. My youngest is Vanessa, and we told her siblings she was baby sister Vanessa--they called her Sessa. :sm02:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've caught up reading. Lovely knitwork, ladies!
> 
> The follow up appointment went fine. He goes back Monday for another.
> 
> I also did internet dating...it's a real mix of good and not! But the bottom line is you have to do what feels comfortable for you. I was widowed in 1999 and thought for a while that I'd marry again but it hasn't happened, though I've had relationships. So my point is that you just never know. I think we're more apt to find the best things when we stop looking, if that makes sense. I've met the best people in my life without even trying, like opening the tea party thread several years ago just out of curiosity!


I do know what you are saying, Sorlenna! I had a few skirmishes, actually while I had Fale with me, and was exploring what the internet might involve. What I found out very quickly is that men seem on average unable to do Platonic.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It is a heartbreaking situation. Is it at all possible to contact anyone working on elder issues in Sydney?


I could try the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney again perhaps. Not sure about opening the wounds again.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm guessing it's baby Gordon mashed together. My youngest is Vanessa, and we told her siblings she was baby sister Vanessa--they called her Sessa. :sm02:


That would be my guess. My youngest DB is 12 1/2 years younger than I am. When he was born, my dad called my by my given name of Tamara (Tam a ra) instead of Tami. DB couldn't say it. It came out Trama! A friend of mom and dad's called me Trama until he died.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a few flurries but nothing on the ground but one of our relatives east of Red Deer posted this on FB. I'm Sure glad it missed. Us!


Holy Snowman, Batman that's way too much snow for the beginning of October!!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And no longer having any way of finding out even if he is still alive.


That's just wrong, didn't you have contact with one niece in your area. Couldn't she at least tell you if he's well? That shouldn't be asking too much


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could try the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney again perhaps. Not sure about opening the wounds again.


I can well understand that. You do have to care for yourself, too.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As a kid, I didn't know what drugs were. Medications, yes, but not drugs. My kids had several class mates OD. It sure is a different world. And not in a good way. During the day, we never locked our doors unless we went somewhere. Now, they are almost always locked.


It was, and is the same here.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I could try the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney again perhaps. Not sure about opening the wounds again.


I know it would open old wounds, but would it also give you peace of mind if you knew if Fale was still alive, or not? To me, the uncertainty would be worse than the knowing.

Well, I am not sure I said that quite right. I hope you know that I mean it in a very caring way, Julie. I don't want to be hurtful. I am really hesitating to even click send. Hugs.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I like them a lot--not too much, but I agree you might not want them through all the repeats. Maybe just the first set of pattern rounds will make a nice accent on the cuff.


Thank you, I started with putting it over each yo on the first repeat, then went to over 2 on the second repeat and 1 on the 3rd repeat, I may end up frogging back to the ribbing though, if it looks too busy. I'll post another photo before I start the heel.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've caught up reading. Lovely knitwork, ladies!
> 
> The follow up appointment went fine. He goes back Monday for another.
> 
> I also did internet dating...it's a real mix of good and not! But the bottom line is you have to do what feels comfortable for you. I was widowed in 1999 and thought for a while that I'd marry again but it hasn't happened, though I've had relationships. So my point is that you just never know. I think we're more apt to find the best things when we stop looking, if that makes sense. I've met the best people in my life without even trying, like opening the tea party thread several years ago just out of curiosity!


I didn't realize you had been widowed so young & that your kids were so small. What an ordeal!
I agree, opening the tea party was one of my lucky moments


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's just wrong, didn't you have contact with one niece in your area. Couldn't she at least tell you if he's well? That shouldn't be asking too much


She is now in Sydney on a Centrelink benefit as his Care Giver, is what I understand. I have a pretty shrewd suspicion that that is what the family was engineering.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> I, also, am not anti-gun and hold a legal gun license, enjoy target shooting and am very careful when I do so. But, as Kathleendoris, can't get my mind around the Las Vegas massacre. I judge that killer as being pure evil.


I'm right there with you, guns don't kill people, people do, but your not going to shoot a deer or elk with an automatic or semi auto weapon, and a 32 or 44 is plenty punch for self defense for your average person.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As a kid, I didn't know what drugs were. Medications, yes, but not drugs. My kids had several class mates OD. It sure is a different world. And not in a good way. During the day, we never locked our doors unless we went somewhere. Now, they are almost always locked.


It's only in the last year we have started locking our doors when we go away


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> all you sock lovers - check this out. --- sam
> 
> https://www.fiberwild.com/ideas/sock-of-the-month-scottish-heather-socks/?utm_source=hk-som-more&utm_campaign=Tuesday_October_3_2017_-_1&cmp=1&utm_medium=HTMLEmail


Those are great, I bookmarked that.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm guessing it's baby Gordon mashed together. My youngest is Vanessa, and we told her siblings she was baby sister Vanessa--they called her Sessa. :sm02:


One of my sons classmates was Vanessa but her brother, 2 yrs older called her Nessa when little & it stuck, almost everyone calls her that.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> it took the fifth time and a new ball of yarn - but after four rows it is looking pretty good. i'll be glad when the ribbing is done. i wish there was something else to do besides ribbing. i don't think a garter stitch would look right. i'll just stick to regular old ribbing. lol --- sam


Awesome, if all else fails, just put a marker every so many stitches, so you don't have to go back too far if you make a booboo. :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be my guess. My youngest DB is 12 1/2 years younger than I am. When he was born, my dad called my by my given name of Tamara (Tam a ra) instead of Tami. DB couldn't say it. It came out Trama! A friend of mom and dad's called me Trama until he died.


????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are for david - right? i don't think that is too many beads - they are going to be beautiful when finished. --- sam


Ah...

No, I am not putting silk on those feet, he's way too hard on socks. lol Definitely wool/nylon blend for his, maybe some alpaca in there. :sm16:

Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm right there with you, guns don't kill people, people do, but your not going to shoot a deer or elk with an automatic or semi auto weapon, and a 32 or 44 is plenty punch for self defense for your average person.


Exactly, who would want an animal riddled with bullets????It said on the news he had some weird stock on his guns that effectively turned them into fully automatic. There was a bill to outlaw those stocks a few years ago but the NRA had it beaten & now there's one about silencers- who but a hit man needs one of those?- & they are losing their minds about that. It just doesn't make sense.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ah...
> 
> No, I am not putting silk on those feet, he's way too hard on socks. lol Definitely wool/nylon blend for his, maybe some alpaca in there. :sm16:
> 
> Thank you.


The yarn I'm knitting right now is Schachenmayr Reggia & it's suppose to be guaranteed for 10 years, I wonder if they'll really wear that long. Anyone used it?


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I totally understand wanting a companion and I hope you find one. I also think it was wise to meet for coffee. If you click you can always have other dinner, lunch dates. If not you aren’t committing to an hour together!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I know it would open old wounds, but would it also give you peace of mind if you knew if Fale was still alive, or not? To me, the uncertainty would be worse than the knowing.
> 
> Well, I am not sure I said that quite right. I hope you know that I mean it in a very caring way, Julie. I don't want to be hurtful. I am really hesitating to even click send. Hugs.


I have all the phone numbers recorded- so could try a call.

I know you mean well, Tami.

It is just his Birthday was last week- but I was too scared to try the one number I have that might still be in use by them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Julie, I hope you find out if Fale is alive and well.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, I started with putting it over each yo on the first repeat, then went to over 2 on the second repeat and 1 on the 3rd repeat, I may end up frogging back to the ribbing though, if it looks too busy. I'll post another photo before I start the heel.


I meant I didn't think the beads were "too much"--realized I didn't write that clearly! :sm12: What you have looks terrific!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> One of my sons classmates was Vanessa but her brother, 2 yrs older called her Nessa when little & it stuck, almost everyone calls her that.


She gets called that by some family and friends, too


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize you had been widowed so young & that your kids were so small. What an ordeal!
> I agree, opening the tea party was one of my lucky moments


Yep. My kids were 8, 10, 13, and 15. I did have quite a challenge.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam! And now I can show you the finished cloth- it is on the small side, but I could not be bothered adjusting the pattern- my yarn is lighter than the recommended weight!


That is just lovely!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I slept hard all night! Not even up for the usual trip!


Fabulous! Isn't it nice when that happens?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> what a strange day - i was putting on my pants a little after twelve noon - talk about being lazy. then a bowl of soup. it was a lovely day so i sat out on the porch for for a while - took off my shirt - collecting all that vitamin D. it was really hot. it is five-thirty in the evening and it is still 84°. is to be lovely the rest of the week. yea!! --- sam


Good that you were able to get some good sun, it is very good for you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It doesn't matter what the "weapon" of choice is, if a person is that bent on destruction, whether of people or property, or both, they will accomplish it, no matter what. He could have used a vehicle even. It wouldn't matter. I know we don't think of vehicles as weapons, but they can be.
> 
> And I can't comprehend it either.


So true.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never even seen a gun until last week and then I saw plenty , I was at metro centre ( largest shopping mall in europe ) with my son's and saw armed police officers patrolling the aisles , never seen them before so was wondering if this was now a regular thing or if they were there for a reason , was a shock to turn the corner and come upon someone carrying a very large gun and a couple of smaller ones ,


 :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Then he'd better get eating!


Lol!! Unfortunately with the mercury levels fairly high, it's recommended to eat limited amounts of fishes caught in the lakes around here, especially Yellowstone. Sad really.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have an interesting story to tell. I have been widowed for 3 yrs so have been listening to others talking about finding interesting partners via dating services on the internet. I thought, what the hell ...might as well give it a go. So I signed up. Got lots of hits, some of them 25 to 65. Too young for me but some of them were very persistent and even showed photos of their musculature...impressive, to be sure but I thought they might have ulterior motives so ignored those. I connected with an English man who seemed to be very sincere and interesting. We arranged to meet for coffee today, although he did want to have lunch, which I declined. We met at 11 a.m. and were together until 1.45 p.m, during which time he talked only about himself. Never once did he ask me who I was, what I did, or any other bloomin' thing. I thought to myself, he sure doesn't give a fig about me-- only how impressive he is to me. Mind you, he does have a very impressive background--world traveller via his engineering career but I thought it would have been nice if he asked me a few questions. So much for internet dating. I think I'm done.


 :sm06: 
I have friends who have met people online, but I can't imagine.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> I don't know why I bothered. I'm not looking for another live-in, just someone to go out for dinner or to the theatre. A friend found two significant others on the net, one was a keeper but unfortunately, he died and the other turned out to be a murderer. I think I'll pass on this internet dating.


Oh dear, a murderer?! I'm glad that did not go any further. :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's only in the last year we have started locking our doors when we go away


We've always locked them when we went somewhere, and at night. but we also live a lot closer to town than you do. Even with town being 15 minutes away as a kid! And grandparents certainly lived farther out. Even they locked the doors.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The yarn I'm knitting right now is Schachenmayr Reggia & it's suppose to be guaranteed for 10 years, I wonder if they'll really wear that long. Anyone used it?


Yes, I have. And yes it has! DH has hammer toes, and wears them in the winter, except for work. He used to have to wear steel toe shoes, and he would wear holes in the toes with them. I told him he wasn't allowed to wear hand knit socks to work! I also have a pair. They wear well.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I never thought or wanted to meet anyone, but I've been extremely fortunate meeting this man. At the beginning I always told him to go out and meet other woman as there are several who would love to have your company and I honestly didn't see what on earth he saw in me, ha! I even had other woman ask me if they could ask him out and I always told them sure, why not, he's a widower and we weren't really a pair to that time. He kept telling me that he only wanted to be with me. That was nice, but took me a long time to accept that this was what he really wanted. But if he would come and say Bye, bye that's fine as we are both in our 70's and not teenagers, lol! Hope he never does as he's truly a wonderful man.
> I would love for everyone to have a companion so that they could enjoy lots and lots of good times together.


I truly believe that the person you are meant to be with is put in our way and it's up to us to recognize it, thank goodness your gentleman recognized it. 
The trick is in recognizing it. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you Kaye Jo! Mind you I can't take credit for the design!


But your execution is fantastic. :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep. My kids were 8, 10, 13, and 15. I did have quite a challenge.


Yes, indeed! Glad you clicked on the Tea Party.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Love them!


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

machriste said:


> KayeJo, that is beautiful. Love the pattern!
> 
> Liz, I too know a couple people who have met partners on the internet and it has worked out well. Maybe you wouldn't have to give up with just one try? In some ways it seems a bit backward to me. Usually we meet someone, feel some attraction and then develop a relationship. But with the online matches, it seemed like you talked on the phone, developed a relationship and then meet to see where it goes. I tried it a couple times and found I liked the person on the phone but felt no chemistry when we met in person. Jack and I met when we lived across the hall in an apartment building. We chatted briefly for months before he asked me out. He was such a gift; I miss him every day.


Thank you. 
So good that you and Jack found each other.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Might I ask why you decided on the beads?


I just thought it would be fun and since it is an astronomy challenge the beads are great stars.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

thewren said:


> lovely kaye - anxious to see them done. --- sam


Thank you, me too. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Kaye, the socks are going to be very pretty, are you just having them around the top or all down the leg? I'm sure there's none on the foot as that wouldn't be comfortable in a shoe.
> 
> Julie, pretty dishcloth.
> 
> ...


Thank you, no, I went down the leg a bit, won't put them on the foot of course. I'm almost done with the leg, only 6 more rows to go. 
It's too bad that the younger set doesn't want to help with the church stuff, makes it hard to keep things going.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm guessing it's baby Gordon mashed together. My youngest is Vanessa, and we told her siblings she was baby sister Vanessa--they called her Sessa. :sm02:


That makes sense! :sm02:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> The yarn I'm knitting right now is Schachenmayr Reggia & it's suppose to be guaranteed for 10 years, I wonder if they'll really wear that long. Anyone used it?


I have some but I don't think I've used any yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I meant I didn't think the beads were "too much"--realized I didn't write that clearly! :sm12: What you have looks terrific!


Oh I understood, just figured I would put down what my plan was, more to get it set in my mind I think. lol :sm24:

Thank you. :sm01:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> it is a jumper. i don't really mind doing the ribbing - i will admit i am always glad when it is over. i have about two inches to go and then the body of the sweater starts.
> i am anxious to see it finished and to wear it. i have some lovely yarn from knit picks - preciosa tonal - color captain. see here - http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Preciosa_Tonal_Worsted_Yarn__D5420278.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4_HrnrDV1gIVCDRpCh1o2QHYEAAYASAAEgJBuPD_BwE - click on the captain color and it will give a bigger picture of it. it's 100% merino wool - so soft. i'm think cardigan. what do you think? but this time i think i will do fronts and back and the same time. --- sam


Beautiful yarn Sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Almost everyone has hunting rifles here but nothing like those used in the massacre. We don't see police or military walking about with weapons, RCMP do carry them but not obvious unless something bad happening.
> I've never used a gun but with so much thieving going on around here recently I'm wondering if I I should have. Some women here hunt too but I never have


Police here don't carry guns at all , unless it's the armed response team who get called out when there is something major happening , that was why it was such a shock to see these ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, here is where I am so far.


It's gorgeous Kaye jo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> When I was about 12 or 13 it was safe enough in the country where we were living at the time, that I could pack some sandwiches and a bottle of water, and head up into the hills on my own. I would tramp for miles - and the hills stretched for miles beyond where ever I could walk and get home again before dark. I can recall the easy part of the return, the downhill 'race' where the farmers shifted the cows up and down between the milking shed and the paddocks that they used most often for grazing. So much easier on a downhill slope, but knowing also that I had cut it very fine as the sun vanished, and the dusk descended.


I used to walk home through the forest in the middle of the night , or go ice skating, sometimes in the summer I would just go walking , it's quite an eerie feeling when it's light at midnight and there is not another person in sight


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's gorgeous Kaye jo


Thank you.

Guess I'd better go get a broom, the cats got down the hidden catnip sometime while I was gone this afternoon and now they are getting way to stimulated I think, starting to argue with each other, I've had to reprimand them 2x so time to get rid of it. 
Good night.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> As a kid, I didn't know what drugs were. Medications, yes, but not drugs. My kids had several class mates OD. It sure is a different world. And not in a good way. During the day, we never locked our doors unless we went somewhere. Now, they are almost always locked.


Still don't lock my doors here , think I am lucky where I live , apart from the odd average teenage problem its very quite 
I've never saw a drug of any kind either , it's funny because when I was a teenager and had no parent to tell me no , my sister worried about me , but i had no interest in drink , drugs or smoking . Didnt need any of them to have fun ,


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. At lunch time she looked at me and said Foo (food). Said you go and get Granddad and tell him food. So she trotted off and back David came with her- she had gone to his room and stood there saying Foo Foo!. So she ran her first message for me and successfully.
> She drew some fish as well (not that they look like fish of course but she told me they were fish). And she put a very deliberate small line at the top left corner and then went back to where she had been drawing. Is that your name I said? Yes. Maybe that wasn't what she did but it sure looked like that was what she was doing. I wrote fish next to her first fish and then with the second she gave it to me and made it clear I was to write fish. She is growing up indeed.
> E loves Gordon or BabyDen as she calls him. Gets his dummy (pacifier) for him when he cries- and knows which is his and which hers.
> Took her home and we stayed for tea- Gordon so far is a breeze of a baby. Fed him at around 10 last night went to bed then and he only woke up once between then and 7.30! And it was a quick feed and change and straight back to sleep. And Elizabeth slept right right through so they had plenty of sleep last night. Sure not what they expected just yet. But it is early days.


Excellent that they are all doing so well! Aww clever little Elizabeth is growing up. :sm11: And I gather she is Granddad's close friend these days?


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We had a few flurries but nothing on the ground but one of our relatives east of Red Deer posted this on FB. I'm Sure glad it missed. Us!


Jeepers! :sm06: Glad you didnt get that. It looks so beautiful though.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Night.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have all the phone numbers recorded- so could try a call.
> 
> I know you mean well, Tami.
> 
> It is just his Birthday was last week- but I was too scared to try the one number I have that might still be in use by them.


It is a hard situation Julie. Dont want to see you get hurt all over again...as you said earlier hesitant to open old wounds., but I do understand that you want to know how he is at least. :sm19:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Julie, I hope you find out if Fale is alive and well.


Joy, since I was last online, I have rung the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney, and spoken with two people there. They say they have no problem if I make another application to them. Also in passing they mentioned the body(organisation) that handles mediation. I did not even know it existed as a separate group, so that feels like a very real step in the right direction.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> That is just lovely!!


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> But your execution is fantastic. :sm24:


Wow! that is a real compliment- thanks!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to walk home through the forest in the middle of the night , or go ice skating, sometimes in the summer I would just go walking , it's quite an eerie feeling when it's light at midnight and there is not another person in sight


 :sm24:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> It is a hard situation Julie. Dont want to see you get hurt all over again...as you said earlier hesitant to open old wounds., but I do understand that you want to know how he is at least. :sm19:


What I have written in the post immediately below yours explains what I have done this afternoon.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy, since I was last online, I have rung the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney, and spoken with two people there. They say they have no problem if I make another application to them. Also in passing they mentioned the body(organisation) that handles mediation. I did not even know it existed as a separate group, so that feels like a very real step in the right direction.


 :sm24: Ok. Good luck.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> :sm24: Ok. Good luck.


Thanks Cathy!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam! And now I can show you the finished cloth- it is on the small side, but I could not be bothered adjusting the pattern- my yarn is lighter than the recommended weight!


It is great. You have really good stitch definition. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> it is a jumper. i don't really mind doing the ribbing - i will admit i am always glad when it is over. i have about two inches to go and then the body of the sweater starts.
> i am anxious to see it finished and to wear it. i have some lovely yarn from knit picks - preciosa tonal - color captain. see here - http://www.knitpicks.com/yarns/Preciosa_Tonal_Worsted_Yarn__D5420278.html?gclid=EAIaIQobChMI4_HrnrDV1gIVCDRpCh1o2QHYEAAYASAAEgJBuPD_BwE - click on the captain color and it will give a bigger picture of it. it's 100% merino wool - so soft. i'm think cardigan. what do you think? but this time i think i will do fronts and back and the same time. --- sam


Lovely yarn :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

budasha said:


> I have an interesting story to tell. I have been widowed for 3 yrs so have been listening to others talking about finding interesting partners via dating services on the internet. I thought, what the hell ...might as well give it a go. So I signed up. Got lots of hits, some of them 25 to 65. Too young for me but some of them were very persistent and even showed photos of their musculature...impressive, to be sure but I thought they might have ulterior motives so ignored those. I connected with an English man who seemed to be very sincere and interesting. We arranged to meet for coffee today, although he did want to have lunch, which I declined. We met at 11 a.m. and were together until 1.45 p.m, during which time he talked only about himself. Never once did he ask me who I was, what I did, or any other bloomin' thing. I thought to myself, he sure doesn't give a fig about me-- only how impressive he is to me. Mind you, he does have a very impressive background--world traveller via his engineering career but I thought it would have been nice if he asked me a few questions. So much for internet dating. I think I'm done.


Sorry it didn't work out for you Liz, but it sounds as though you swerved a bore there!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> It is great. You have really good stitch definition. :sm24:


Thank you, Norma! I went down needle size considerably- did the rib on 3.25mm, and the body on 3.75mm. That may have helped. The ball band said 4mm.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> My ex met the 'love of his life' on the internet, a number of years back- went to Scotland to shack up with her- (somewhere up near the Black Isle, Kate) but the tales he had to tell on return- alcoholism being but a small part of it- you really don't know how you feel about a person until you have eye ball to eye ball contact!


I agree Julie, in fact I would take it further and say you don't really know a person until you live with them - even friends. How many friendships have foundered after going on holiday together? I think that's why "the girls" and I are still great pals after almost 50 years (OMG how old does that make us sound!) as we all lived together for 3 years at college. You get to know people 'warts and all' in those circumstances!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> I have an interesting story to tell. I have been widowed for 3 yrs so have been listening to others talking about finding interesting partners via dating services on the internet. I thought, what the hell ...might as well give it a go. So I signed up. Got lots of hits, some of them 25 to 65. Too young for me but some of them were very persistent and even showed photos of their musculature...impressive, to be sure but I thought they might have ulterior motives so ignored those. I connected with an English man who seemed to be very sincere and interesting. We arranged to meet for coffee today, although he did want to have lunch, which I declined. We met at 11 a.m. and were together until 1.45 p.m, during which time he talked only about himself. Never once did he ask me who I was, what I did, or any other bloomin' thing. I thought to myself, he sure doesn't give a fig about me-- only how impressive he is to me. Mind you, he does have a very impressive background--world traveller via his engineering career but I thought it would have been nice if he asked me a few questions. So much for internet dating. I think I'm done.


What a let down. Now you know why he is single :sm25:


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree Julie, in fact I would take it further and say you don't really know a person until you live with them - even friends. How many friendships have foundered after going on holiday together? I think that's why "the girls" and I are still great pals after almost 50 years (OMG how old does that make us sound!) as we all lived together for 3 years at college. You get to know people 'warts and all' in those circumstances!


I am a great believer in that instinctive gut reaction when you first eyeball someone. I seldom am caught out on that one. But I would also say that those you have to work at finding points of commonality can also become good friends.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> My ex met the 'love of his life' on the internet, a number of years back- went to Scotland to shack up with her- (somewhere up near the Black Isle, Kate) but the tales he had to tell on return- alcoholism being but a small part of it- you really don't know how you feel about a person until you have eye ball to eye ball contact!


Idiot!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Idiot!


That was rather my thought!!!!!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Glad you are starting to feel better, should have been an interesting day for you DH and Caitlin. lol


DH got on fine with Caitlin yesterday although she refused to eat her fish pie at teatime which is not like her. He of course phoned me to ask what to do (!) and she had to speak too - reduced me to tears by shouting "Get well Gran! Get well Gran!" Yesterday I was feeling better, but I'm not so great again today - on Friday I'm supposed to be going to see "Hairspray" in the theatre and an overnight stay in Glasgow to celebrate my friend's retirement, so fingers crossed I'll make it. There are 6 of us supposed to be going so it'll still go ahead even if I can't make it.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Congrats on the 74 lbs, that is fabulous! :sm24:
> Try your local senior center also, they usually have some exercise programs, or the college may have memberships for their gym/weight room( ours does), and it's usually very affordable or seniors, some have personal trainers sometimes but others don't.


I knew there was something else I meant to comment on! Way to go Gwen!!! That's a phenomenal amount of weight to have lost. I've managed to lose 15lbs over the last 4 months so I know how hard it is, but what you have achieved is brilliant! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, here is where I am so far.


They are really lovely! :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> DH got on fine with Caitlin yesterday although she refused to eat her fish pie at teatime which is not like her. He of course phoned me to ask what to do (!) and she had to speak too - reduced me to tears by shouting "Get well Gran! Get well Gran!" Yesterday I was feeling better, but I'm not so great again today - on Friday I'm supposed to be going to see "Hairspray" in the theatre and an overnight stay in Glasgow to celebrate my friend's retirement, so fingers crossed I'll make it. There are 6 of us supposed to be going so it'll still go ahead even if I can't make it.


Awww how sweet of Caitlin... they just melt your heart dont they? I hope you are over your bug in time to go to the theatre.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

budasha said:


> Your situation must be the worst, Julie. Loving Fale and not being able to have anything to do with him because of his family.


Wisely put.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Police here don't carry guns at all , unless it's the armed response team who get called out when there is something major happening , that was why it was such a shock to see these ,


The police at airports have guns too - always makes me shudder.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> It's only in the last year we have started locking our doors when we go away


We are lucky here. Unless we were going away we don't lock our doors. It is the back of beyond :sm24: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy, since I was last online, I have rung the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney, and spoken with two people there. They say they have no problem if I make another application to them. Also in passing they mentioned the body(organisation) that handles mediation. I did not even know it existed as a separate group, so that feels like a very real step in the right direction.


Good for you, Julie. It must be very difficult deciding between not knowing or maybe finding out something horrible.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> We are lucky here. Unless we were going away we don't lick our doors. It is the back of beyond :sm24: :sm23:


We're not inclined to lick doors either...must be a Welsh thing?!!! (Sorry, my warped sense of humour!) :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy, since I was last online, I have rung the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney, and spoken with two people there. They say they have no problem if I make another application to them. Also in passing they mentioned the body(organisation) that handles mediation. I did not even know it existed as a separate group, so that feels like a very real step in the right direction.


That is good :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> DH got on fine with Caitlin yesterday although she refused to eat her fish pie at teatime which is not like her. He of course phoned me to ask what to do (!) and she had to speak too - reduced me to tears by shouting "Get well Gran! Get well Gran!" Yesterday I was feeling better, but I'm not so great again today - on Friday I'm supposed to be going to see "Hairspray" in the theatre and an overnight stay in Glasgow to celebrate my friend's retirement, so fingers crossed I'll make it. There are 6 of us supposed to be going so it'll still go ahead even if I can't make it.


I do hope you get better soon!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

KateB said:


> We're not inclined to lick doors either...must be a Welsh thing?!!! (Sorry, my warped sense of humour!) :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


I have edited it now. With the bad shoulder I type with left hand only.
That was a real funny :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great that Gordon is a good sleeper, I think my kids were over a year before they slept like that.
> E sounds like she's really getting to the cute age.


Just got a photo of her lifting up her top with Baby on her lap. Conversation reported as
B. E, what are you doing?
E. Baby...Milk.
B. Righto.

Response of her mother and me was along the lines of wondered how long it would take.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Norma, thank you, I'm glad I will have cataract removed also. It scares the heck out of me, my grandfather was blind and I have irrational fear. But, decided without surgery I was going slightly blind, and got gumption to schedule appointment.


Very common and easy surgery now- and wonderful results for almost everyone.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Great that Gordon is a good sleeper, I think my kids were over a year before they slept like that.
> E sounds like she's really getting to the cute age.


His mother woke every night until she was over 1.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Just got a photo of her lifting up her top with Baby on her lap. Conversation reported as
> B. E, what are you doing?
> E. Baby...Milk.
> B. Righto.
> ...


LOL. We have a photo of Serena "breast feeding" her baby doll from a few months ago...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thanks Sam! And now I can show you the finished cloth- it is on the small side, but I could not be bothered adjusting the pattern- my yarn is lighter than the recommended weight!


An easily achievable gansey for you with your hands. :sm02: Looks good.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> LOL. We have a photo of Serena "breast feeding" her baby doll from a few months ago...


I wish I had access to our photos because I have one of Vicky- feeding if I remember Big Bunny! Whereas at least Serena and Elizabeth are feeding baby dolls.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> I wish I had access to our photos because I have one of Vicky- feeding if I remember Big Bunny! Whereas at least Serena and Elizabeth are feeding baby dolls.


Hahaha funny! How cute :sm06: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It doesn't matter what the "weapon" of choice is, if a person is that bent on destruction, whether of people or property, or both, they will accomplish it, no matter what. He could have used a vehicle even. It wouldn't matter. I know we don't think of vehicles as weapons, but they can be.
> 
> And I can't comprehend it either.


Well vehicles have been used as weapons a few times recently.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Wisely put.


It has not been the easiest, this last two and a half years.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


Looks great - and a lot of work!


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


They are excellent! She will still play with them I am sure. :sm24: :sm11:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I've never even seen a gun until last week and then I saw plenty , I was at metro centre ( largest shopping mall in europe ) with my son's and saw armed police officers patrolling the aisles , never seen them before so was wondering if this was now a regular thing or if they were there for a reason , was a shock to turn the corner and come upon someone carrying a very large gun and a couple of smaller ones ,


Our police routinely carry them.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

KateB said:


> Good for you, Julie. It must be very difficult deciding between not knowing or maybe finding out something horrible.


Thank you, Kate. No it is not the easiest thing I have confronted, but the situation as it stands certainly is an abuse of my rights.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> That is good :sm24:


 :sm24: It felt really good as I calmed down. The first person I spoke with I was really chocked up- could barely keep my breathing under control.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> An easily achievable gansey for you with your hands. :sm02: Looks good.


 :sm24: Thanks Margaret!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


I love it (them)!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, here is where I am so far.


Thats not too many beads- they look really nice on it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> A lot of it here is gang related also, and living out in the country does not mean it is gang free, unfortunately. I don't think we are "safe" anywhere. It certainly is different than when I grew up!


I sometimes wonder whether it is hugely different today or just that we hear about it more now. And with increasing populations there will be more as well. But it sure seems that things are a lot worse.

I was attacked once before I knew David so over 35 years ago (nothing happened but it could well have done if someone hadn't heard something and rang the police).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I have all the phone numbers recorded- so could try a call.
> 
> I know you mean well, Tami.
> 
> It is just his Birthday was last week- but I was too scared to try the one number I have that might still be in use by them.


That does make it harder to think about right now. Hugs.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I've caught up reading. Lovely knitwork, ladies!
> 
> The follow up appointment went fine. He goes back Monday for another.
> 
> I also did internet dating...it's a real mix of good and not! But the bottom line is you have to do what feels comfortable for you. I was widowed in 1999 and thought for a while that I'd marry again but it hasn't happened, though I've had relationships. So my point is that you just never know. I think we're more apt to find the best things when we stop looking, if that makes sense. I've met the best people in my life without even trying, like opening the tea party thread several years ago just out of curiosity!


Yes- I agree that not looking is the best way generally. It puts a pressure on a relationship right from the start if you are both thinking the aim is to see if it will go further.
And I sure had no idea the first time I commented in the Tea Party, not sure if was really OK to do so just what I was letting myself into. In a good way of course! Never have regretted speaking up here.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That does make it harder to think about right now. Hugs.


It does, and thanks!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Fabulous! Isn't it nice when that happens?


It sure is! Wish I was still sleeping now. I stayed up until 1 our time. Had to get up and call the mechanic. The truck had a bad wheel bearing, which was fixed last week. My Expedition also has one. We got there after they closed yesterday to leave it for them to work on today. Had to call to tell them how to get the keys. Of course they didn't answer! Left my number and waiting for them to call me back.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I also finished these socks today. Yarn is from my favourite Indie dyer here in Adelaide. The sock pattern is my basic toe-up pattern (in my workshop) with the stitch pattern (which doesn't really show up) being from Traffic Island Socks on Ravelry. It is a 2 row pattern with one row knit! So a good one to take out with me as the one row is easily remembered and easy to tell what you are due to do next.

Sorry the photo is only in Ravelry, not on my phone. I will see if I can play around it like the Facebook picture the other day.
Why not just put in the Ravelry link? 
https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/traffic-island-socks-2


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just thought it would be fun and since it is an astronomy challenge the beads are great stars.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to walk home through the forest in the middle of the night , or go ice skating, sometimes in the summer I would just go walking , it's quite an eerie feeling when it's light at midnight and there is not another person in sight


 :sm06:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Good job E, it is so fun watching them figure things out and accomplish things at that age.
> Awe, wonder where the BabyDen comes from, but it's so cute.
> What a great baby, hopefully he'll continue to sleep well.


Gordon sounds more like Gorden and the Gor is too hard. Hasn't got G yet so Grandma is either Mum Ma or Nanma


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still don't lock my doors here , think I am lucky where I live , apart from the odd average teenage problem its very quite
> I've never saw a drug of any kind either , it's funny because when I was a teenager and had no parent to tell me no , my sister worried about me , but i had no interest in drink , drugs or smoking . Didnt need any of them to have fun ,


They are even making it look like candy to get the younger ones hooked now ???? I worry about the grandkids. I hope the boys are smart enough not to take it. It's a good thing Arriana sticks so close to her mom. Some even look like the gummy bear candy.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As a kid, I didn't know what drugs were. Medications, yes, but not drugs. My kids had several class mates OD. It sure is a different world. And not in a good way. During the day, we never locked our doors unless we went somewhere. Now, they are almost always locked.


We had talks at school about drugs, personally I never came across them. But Jimmy Barnes at the same school at the same time was well into them including in the school yard.
Reading Jimmy Barnes' book showed me why the school thought it necessary.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy, since I was last online, I have rung the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney, and spoken with two people there. They say they have no problem if I make another application to them. Also in passing they mentioned the body(organisation) that handles mediation. I did not even know it existed as a separate group, so that feels like a very real step in the right direction.


That is good news. Would you have to travel there again, if you make the application?


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'm guessing it's baby Gordon mashed together. My youngest is Vanessa, and we told her siblings she was baby sister Vanessa--they called her Sessa. :sm02:


Right on.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That is good news. Would you have to travel there again, if you make the application?


I reckon so (to the good news) I can probably do it by phone as we did in January 2015.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH got on fine with Caitlin yesterday although she refused to eat her fish pie at teatime which is not like her. He of course phoned me to ask what to do (!) and she had to speak too - reduced me to tears by shouting "Get well Gran! Get well Gran!" Yesterday I was feeling better, but I'm not so great again today - on Friday I'm supposed to be going to see "Hairspray" in the theatre and an overnight stay in Glasgow to celebrate my friend's retirement, so fingers crossed I'll make it. There are 6 of us supposed to be going so it'll still go ahead even if I can't make it.


Oh no. I was hoping you would be fine today. Awe! Caitlin is so sweet! Hope you are soon feeling better and can go to the theater with your friends


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're not inclined to lick doors either...must be a Welsh thing?!!! (Sorry, my warped sense of humour!) :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


Well, I would hope so. I don't think doors would taste very good! :sm23:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have edited it now. With the bad shoulder I type with left hand only.
> That was a real funny :sm24: :sm24:


Lol! I commented on Kate's post, then had to go back and read yours. I didn't think I had read "lick" twice!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a photo of her lifting up her top with Baby on her lap. Conversation reported as
> B. E, what are you doing?
> E. Baby...Milk.
> B. Righto.
> ...


Of course E has to feed Baby, just like mommy does BabyDen!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep. My kids were 8, 10, 13, and 15. I did have quite a challenge.


It is hard- Mum had 9 of us, me at 15 and the youngest at only 2 1/2 when Dad died. I asked Mum once about finding someone else and she said no-one would want her and 9 kids! Think she had a good point there. :sm02: 
Also she had no desire to find anyone else. Some of her years with Dad were hard going and she relished her own space (and still does).


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


Gorgeous! What a lot of work! That is the second one I've seen done. Sheepy did one for her grandson.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Thank you, Kate. No it is not the easiest thing I have confronted, but the situation as it stands certainly is an abuse of my rights.


Absolutely!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> :sm24: It felt really good as I calmed down. The first person I spoke with I was really chocked up- could barely keep my breathing under control.


Hugs


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely!


true.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hugs


Thank you, Tami!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sugarsugar said:


> Excellent that they are all doing so well! Aww clever little Elizabeth is growing up. :sm11: And I gather she is Granddad's close friend these days?


Yes- whatever happened to change her mind she is very happy to have him around-and went looking for him last week when he was away.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I sometimes wonder whether it is hugely different today or just that we hear about it more now. And with increasing populations there will be more as well. But it sure seems that things are a lot worse.


I think that quite often. I don't think we had the media coverage then that we have now. Even with the news on tv growing up, I don't remember seeing things like we do today. We just had local news unless it was something huge like Kennedy's assassination. There is a much mire world wide coverage now that we didn't have. And then we add to it with social media. Makes you wonder how many things are copy cat incidents.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I also finished these socks today. Yarn is from my favourite Indie dyer here in Adelaide. The sock pattern is my basic toe-up pattern (in my workshop) with the stitch pattern (which doesn't really show up) being from Traffic Island Socks on Ravelry. It is a 2 row pattern with one row knit! So a good one to take out with me as the one row is easily remembered and easy to tell what you are due to do next.
> 
> Sorry the photo is only in Ravelry, not on my phone. I will see if I can play around it like the Facebook picture the other day.
> Why not just put in the Ravelry link?
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/traffic-island-socks-2


Nicely done!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> We had talks at school about drugs, personally I never came across them. But Jimmy Barnes at the same school at the same time was well into them including in the school yard.
> Reading Jimmy Barnes' book showed me why the school thought it necessary.


Yikes! I guess I was more sheltered than I thought!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy, since I was last online, I have rung the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney, and spoken with two people there. They say they have no problem if I make another application to them. Also in passing they mentioned the body(organisation) that handles mediation. I did not even know it existed as a separate group, so that feels like a very real step in the right direction.


I'm assuming that all you want now is know how he is going? And that is not asking a lot at all, surely you should be able to be provided that information. Moving him again even if you could care for him would be very disruptive for him as He would be unlikely to understand what was going on.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I reckon so (to the good news) I can probably do it by phone as we did in January 2015.


That would be great if you could do it by phone. Prayers for you as you think about it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes- whatever happened to change her mind she is very happy to have him around-and went looking for him last week when he was away.


That's great!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> I knew there was something else I meant to comment on! Way to go Gwen!!! That's a phenomenal amount of weight to have lost. I've managed to lose 15lbs over the last 4 months so I know how hard it is, but what you have achieved is brilliant! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


And I've lost about 30lbs this year. Sure is hard work. Can't imagine losing more than twice what i have done. No wonder Gwen has so much more energy. I'm about 2/3 of the way to where I hope to end up (just within a normal BMI. Don't think I could face losing even more).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH got on fine with Caitlin yesterday although she refused to eat her fish pie at teatime which is not like her. He of course phoned me to ask what to do (!) and she had to speak too - reduced me to tears by shouting "Get well Gran! Get well Gran!" Yesterday I was feeling better, but I'm not so great again today - on Friday I'm supposed to be going to see "Hairspray" in the theatre and an overnight stay in Glasgow to celebrate my friend's retirement, so fingers crossed I'll make it. There are 6 of us supposed to be going so it'll still go ahead even if I can't make it.


How sweet of Caitlyn- hopefully her desire is met by Friday.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're not inclined to lick doors either...must be a Welsh thing?!!! (Sorry, my warped sense of humour!) :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


Wondered how I missed this- see Norma boringly edited her post!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm assuming that all you want now is know how he is going? And that is not asking a lot at all, surely you should be able to be provided that information. Moving him again even if you could care for him would be very disruptive for him as He would be unlikely to understand what was going on.


There is absolutely no point in bringing him here- it would only disrupt him- and present him with something he genuinely does not know- whereas back in 2013 when the nephew died being in my old house he just fell back into his old routine. My friend Geraldine who has some 40 years experience as a Clinical Psychologist often working with families, suggested that I ask for quarterly checks on how he is doing. I like the idea of seeing if mediation might work- but not entirely sure how cooperative someone like Lupe actually would be.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That would be great if you could do it by phone. Prayers for you as you think about it.


I should be able to. Calls to Australia on my card are 2.9 cents a minute.

Thank you for the prayers.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Gorgeous! What a lot of work! That is the second one I've seen done. Sheepy did one for her grandson.


There is a farm one as well (think it was a farm). Did once think of doing one for Grandchild number 2 but now not sure. A lot of work but I am really pleased with them (well don't like the monkey's face but can't be bothered redoing it. and don't think Elizabeth will mind for a few years!).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think that quite often. I don't think we had the media coverage then that we have now. Even with the news on tv growing up, I don't remember seeing things like we do today. We just had local news unless it was something huge like Kennedy's assassination. There is a much mire world wide coverage now that we didn't have. And then we add to it with social media. Makes you wonder how many things are copy cat incidents.


I just edited my original post- after I wrote it I remembered that I had been attacked on my way back to the nurses home nearly 40 years ago. So things did happen. And Mum as a child was approached and offered a bike ride by a stranger- looking back she realised that it was just as well she said no. We were taught in Primary school (only about grade 1 or 2 I think) not to ever take things from strangers or get into their cars so I assume it was concern then or the teachers wouldn't have been telling us that.
And no need to go read my edit- I added lots more here!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yikes! I guess I was more sheltered than I thought!


I knew kids were smoking down the back of the school- after reading Jimmy Barnes' book I realised they were smoking a little more than cigarettes. I was stunned enough to think that any one would be smoking- even after the talks it wouldn't have occurred to me that the naughty kids down the back had anything more than cigarettes.
I have known for a long time that I was naive but my brothers who were no where near as naive as me also didn't realise that drugs were at the school as I asked them after reading Jimmy Barnes's book.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is absolutely no point in bringing him here- it would only disrupt him- and present him with something he genuinely does not know- whereas back in 2013 when the nephew died being in my old house he just fell back into his old routine. My friend Geraldine who has some 40 years experience as a Clinical Psychologist often working with families, suggested that I ask for quarterly checks on how he is doing. I like the idea of seeing if mediation might work- but not entirely sure how cooperative someone like Lupe actually would be.


Quarterly checks sounds like a good idea. It would not be in his best interests now to move him but for you to just know how is going is not unrealistic. Lupe may well not be co-operative. But if she has to and doesn't then things can be put in motion to greatly increase the likelihood that they will occur.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

And no I will head of to bed. Took me a long to catch up here. Was out most of the day, not really sure what I did! (well I idid finish the tigers stripes and add some projects to Ravelry). And everyone here was really chatty. And I have added to that since I got on here as well.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> Quarterly checks sounds like a good idea. It would not be in his best interests now to move him but for you to just know how is going is not unrealistic. Lupe may well not be co-operative. But if she has to and doesn't then things can be put in motion to greatly increase the likelihood that they will occur.


The two people I spoke with were most sympathetic of my predicament. I explained how close it was to his birthday. Which for me in many ways has been the catalyst. I need to stand firmer against madam and her tantrums.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> And no I will head of to bed. Took me a long to catch up here. Was out most of the day, not really sure what I did! (well I idid finish the tigers stripes and add some projects to Ravelry). And everyone here was really chatty. And I have added to that since I got on here as well.


 :sm23: :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


They are all fabulous. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

darowil said:


> I also finished these socks today. Yarn is from my favourite Indie dyer here in Adelaide. The sock pattern is my basic toe-up pattern (in my workshop) with the stitch pattern (which doesn't really show up) being from Traffic Island Socks on Ravelry. It is a 2 row pattern with one row knit! So a good one to take out with me as the one row is easily remembered and easy to tell what you are due to do next.
> 
> Sorry the photo is only in Ravelry, not on my phone. I will see if I can play around it like the Facebook picture the other day.
> Why not just put in the Ravelry link?
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/traffic-island-socks-2


They are great. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

tami_ohio said:


> Lol! I commented on Kate's post, then had to go back and read yours. I didn't think I had read "lick" twice!


 :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've lost about 30lbs this year. Sure is hard work. Can't imagine losing more than twice what i have done. No wonder Gwen has so much more energy. I'm about 2/3 of the way to where I hope to end up (just within a normal BMI. Don't think I could face losing even more).


Well done you too! I would like to lose about another 13lbs, I think after that I might look a bit scrawny - if I could just lose the stomach fat I would happily keep the rest as I don't have heavy arms or legs, it's just all round my middle! Are you still using the 5:2 diet? I'm on Slimming World's plan which I'm finding quite easy as there is so much that you *can* eat and you don't count calories.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is hard- Mum had 9 of us, me at 15 and the youngest at only 2 1/2 when Dad died. I asked Mum once about finding someone else and she said no-one would want her and 9 kids! Think she had a good point there. :sm02:
> Also she had no desire to find anyone else. Some of her years with Dad were hard going and she relished her own space (and still does).


I'm sure that was part of it for us, too. And I understand that!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How adorable is that! I am so amazed at how E has begun to grasp communication so much more it seems lately. And being a big sister seems to be fitting her quite well; love the Babyden name.


darowil said:


> Had Elizabeth today. At lunch time she looked at me and said Foo (food). Said you go and get Granddad and tell him food. So she trotted off and back David came with her- she had gone to his room and stood there saying Foo Foo!. So she ran her first message for me and successfully.
> She drew some fish as well (not that they look like fish of course but she told me they were fish). And she put a very deliberate small line at the top left corner and then went back to where she had been drawing. Is that your name I said? Yes. Maybe that wasn't what she did but it sure looked like that was what she was doing. I wrote fish next to her first fish and then with the second she gave it to me and made it clear I was to write fish. She is growing up indeed.
> E loves Gordon or BabyDen as she calls him. Gets his dummy (pacifier) for him when he cries- and knows which is his and which hers.
> Took her home and we stayed for tea- Gordon so far is a breeze of a baby. Fed him at around 10 last night went to bed then and he only woke up once between then and 7.30! And it was a quick feed and change and straight back to sleep. And Elizabeth slept right right through so they had plenty of sleep last night. Sure not what they expected just yet. But it is early days.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just edited my original post- after I wrote it I remembered that I had been attacked on my way back to the nurses home nearly 40 years ago. So things did happen. And Mum as a child was approached and offered a bike ride by a stranger- looking back she realised that it was just as well she said no. We were taught in Primary school (only about grade 1 or 2 I think) not to ever take things from strangers or get into their cars so I assume it was concern then or the teachers wouldn't have been telling us that.
> And no need to go read my edit- I added lots more here!


Same here, my pal & I (aged about 10) were having a picnic in some woods not far from our homes and were approached by a man who, seeing us eating bananas, told us he "had a banana we would like!" We had the sense to run and didn't stop until we got home. However we never told our parents as we thought (probably rightly) that they wouldn't let us out again - a mistake, as I realise now, but there were no attacks on young girls around that time, so hopefully he was a pervert who got his kicks from frightening kids without touching them. We had so much more freedom than kids nowadays, as long as you turned up at mealtimes and your parents had an idea of where you were we were pretty free to roam around where we liked. Can you imagine letting 2 ten year old girls picnic alone in some woods now?!!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank goodness I remembered I had the amoxicillian (sp?); it seems to have knocked out the sinus infection very quickly.
Feeling great now (Wed. morning) and I'm still in N.C. Will head home mid afternoon. Only about a 2 hour drive so a nice trip through the mountains. IF I can, I'll take some pictures. The leaves have NOT started to turn much but it is such a nice drive; very curvy through the mountains though so not able to stop much to take photos. Going to go search out some possible yarn shops that I found using the app YarnLocator but will call first since I've found using it that just as often the shops have closed. Supposedly there are 4 withing 20-25 minutes of my cousin's home.


Swedenme said:


> Hope it goes soon Gwen and you can still enjoy your trip


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness I remembered I had the amoxicillian (sp?); it seems to have knocked out the sinus infection very quickly.
> Feeling great now (Wed. morning) and I'm still in N.C. Will head home mid afternoon. Only about a 2 hour drive so a nice trip through the mountains. IF I can, I'll take some pictures. The leaves have NOT started to turn much but it is such a nice drive; very curvy through the mountains though so not able to stop much to take photos. Going to go search out some possible yarn shops that I found using the app YarnLocator but will call first since I've found using it that just as often the shops have closed. Supposedly there are 4 withing 20-25 minutes of my cousin's home.


Glad you are feeling better Gwen - enjoy your yarn shopping!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I truly believe that the person you are meant to be with is put in our way and it's up to us to recognize it, thank goodness your gentleman recognized it.
> The trick is in recognizing it. lol


Yes I'm a firm believer that whatever is meant to be will be.

Was very strange at the time for me as I hadn't had time for socializing for years with others due to my late husbands illness. My life revolved around him and we had been married nearly 50 years, besides he was and still is the love of my life. My new partner is completely different than my late husband, but again a truly loving, caring fantastic man. I just consider myself a truly lucky woman that we met when we did and that was by accident.

I was at an event at our Community Centre, one of my neighbors went over to another table to join in a sing song. She took my friends chair when he was up getting a snack, so he came over to the table I was sitting at and took her chair. That's how we meet. 
Didn't see him for a few months then he walked past my home ???? on his way to the gym, I was unloading groceries. Asked him in for coffee, he couldn't but came by a few days later. 
We would meet and go for walks once a week or so, then I didn't see him for maybe 6 months due to my daughters health. Then we saw one another at the following New Years dance at the Community Centre, which I left earlier as I didn't want to be there for the midnight celebrations. 
Too emotional for myself being there without my husband.
He phoned me a couple of weeks later and we meet and we've going going out since that time, which was the middle of Jan 2014.

I do think it's difficult to meet someone as we age though, I mean how do you know if they are single or available unless you start talking to one another. Also seems there are more single woman than men and as we age I think it's harder to meet someone who you would be interested in, I don't know honestly.

I'm really a very shy quiet woman, but once I feel comfortable and get to know someone then I'm different again, lol! Guess I can be quite a little chatterbox, lol!

I have quite a few friends and family who have been widowed and they would also love to find someone to share their time with. Wish I could wave a magic wand and bring happiness to everyone. Its very hard and sad to be alone, yet others are happy being alone. I just want everyone to be healthy and happy, this is so important in life I think.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

sugarsugar said:


> It is a hard situation Julie. Dont want to see you get hurt all over again...as you said earlier hesitant to open old wounds., but I do understand that you want to know how he is at least. :sm19:


I agree a very difficult situation and very mean of his family to keep them separated. How would Julie ever know if he had passed, oh just so selfish and hurtful of them.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

That is a GREAT suggestion Joy! I will do that when I get home for sure. DD has some weights too but I think her's are too heavy for me right now.


sassafras123 said:


> Gwen, super weight loss! Hope you feel better soon. You could just have 5-10 lb weights by t.v. and do arm exercises during commercials. More lifts at lower weight dumbbells are just, if not more, effective than "macho" weights. Plus you are more apt to do them when you don't have to dress, drive and go to gym.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree totally with you.


Kathleendoris said:


> So shocked at the events in Las Vegas. We heard about it on the car radio last evening as we were travelling home from France. So many families will never be the same again after such terrible experiences. I am not anti-gun - my dad, my husband, my brother and my brother-in-law have all held shotgun licences, and we have legally held shotguns in the home right now, but I can think of no justification for the sort of weapons which were used in this slaughter to be held in private hands.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

thewren said:


> these are for david - right? i don't think that is too many beads - they are going to be beautiful when finished. --- sam


 :sm09: ....just can't see David wearing these.... :sm09:


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Lurker 2 said:


> Joy, since I was last online, I have rung the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney, and spoken with two people there. They say they have no problem if I make another application to them. Also in passing they mentioned the body(organisation) that handles mediation. I did not even know it existed as a separate group, so that feels like a very real step in the right direction.


Just sent sugar sugar a comment then read yours.
So glad you contacted the Guardian Tribunal in Sydney. The family should understand that you need to know how your husband is health wise. It's not as if you would come to live with him, as you've kind of had to accept that they are controlling the situation that you can't.
Hopefully you will at least find out that he is doing as well as can be expected, due to his health situation.
I do wish you well on this venture, but also I hope this doesn't make you depressed. Keep in mind you are only doing this so that you know he is doing well.

Lynnette


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are exquisite Kaye Jo. Do you think you will continue with the beads down the entire leg portion?


Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, here is where I am so far.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Those are precious! Yes, E will still enjoy them I'm sure.


darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

TTYL....off shopping with cousin Judy!


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


WOW! Even in my old age dotage I would love this.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Off to do a little grocery shopping as I desperately need milk and eggs.
Caught a terrible virus a couple of weeks back and still have days where all I want to do is rest, but each day feeling stronger, just amazed at how this virus really took all my energy from me. Must be old age, but like I said am feeling a million times better.

Hopefully this afternoon I'm going to paint the last 3 doors at my friends house, I've been trying to do this for months it seems but always seems something interferes. Then his whole house will be finished. Next he's replacing windows and patio doors as a couple of them seem to collect humidity between the 2 panels. My house has all new windows so I am lucky there.

Oh so much to comment on but you all know I read along and try to keep up.
Gwen you should be super proud of yourself I can't imagine loosing that much weight but I know you yourself must be feeling super special and of course the energy level must be amazing. Keep it up and good luck to all others who are also loosing their unwanted weight.

Good to see Sam posting so often again, you know we were all thinking and praying for you during your illness. Now seems you are back to your cheerie self. Yah!

Love the socks with the beads , just what I would wear, I love things that sparkle, lol!

Oops, my ride is here, TTYL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I should be able to. Calls to Australia on my card are 2.9 cents a minute.
> 
> Thank you for the prayers.


That's good, though I was thinking of whether or not it could be done that way. I thought maybe you would have to actually be there.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> There is a farm one as well (think it was a farm). Did once think of doing one for Grandchild number 2 but now not sure. A lot of work but I am really pleased with them (well don't like the monkey's face but can't be bothered redoing it. and don't think Elizabeth will mind for a few years!).


Haven't seen that one! Yes, they are a lot of work.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Margaret, wonderful, I’m sure she will enjoy them. Heck, I’d enjoy them!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I used to walk home through the forest in the middle of the night , or go ice skating, sometimes in the summer I would just go walking , it's quite an eerie feeling when it's light at midnight and there is not another person in sight


My some of relatives came from Ontario for my sisters wedding years ago. She got married the end of May so nearing the longest days, they couldn't believe it stayed light enough to be outside until 11pm. My one cousin said, doesn't it ever get dark, she didn't realize how late it was.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I just edited my original post- after I wrote it I remembered that I had been attacked on my way back to the nurses home nearly 40 years ago. So things did happen. And Mum as a child was approached and offered a bike ride by a stranger- looking back she realised that it was just as well she said no. We were taught in Primary school (only about grade 1 or 2 I think) not to ever take things from strangers or get into their cars so I assume it was concern then or the teachers wouldn't have been telling us that.
> And no need to go read my edit- I added lots more here!


I'm sure it happened, just that I was never aware of it. We were all taught the same thing. Sorry that happened to you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two people I spoke with were most sympathetic of my predicament. I explained how close it was to his birthday. Which for me in many ways has been the catalyst. I need to stand firmer against madam and her tantrums.


I'm glad they were sympathetic.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Still don't lock my doors here , think I am lucky where I live , apart from the odd average teenage problem its very quite
> I've never saw a drug of any kind either , it's funny because when I was a teenager and had no parent to tell me no , my sister worried about me , but i had no interest in drink , drugs or smoking . Didnt need any of them to have fun ,


I never had any interest in them either. Even when I was a teenager drugs were around, Lloydminster was a oil town even back then & there was money around so drugs came from there to our small town but it has got much worse in the last 10 years. Here the local drug dealer had .2 boys, one in the same class with each of my boys, they knew from kindergarten who the local drug dealer was????Common knowledge for the whole town & the cops do nothing. We always here, they want to catch the bigger fish????But it's the local" fish" who starts destroying lives!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

KateB said:


> Same here, my pal & I (aged about 10) were having a picnic in some woods not far from our homes and were approached by a man who, seeing us eating bananas, told us he "had a banana we would like!" We had the sense to run and didn't stop until we got home. However we never told our parents as we thought (probably rightly) that they wouldn't let us out again - a mistake, as I realise now, but there were no attacks on young girls around that time, so hopefully he was a pervert who got his kicks from frightening kids without touching them. We had so much more freedom than kids nowadays, as long as you turned up at mealtimes and your parents had an idea of where you were we were pretty free to roam around where we liked. Can you imagine letting 2 ten year old girls picnic alone in some woods now?!!


 :sm06:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness I remembered I had the amoxicillian (sp?); it seems to have knocked out the sinus infection very quickly.
> Feeling great now (Wed. morning) and I'm still in N.C. Will head home mid afternoon. Only about a 2 hour drive so a nice trip through the mountains. IF I can, I'll take some pictures. The leaves have NOT started to turn much but it is such a nice drive; very curvy through the mountains though so not able to stop much to take photos. Going to go search out some possible yarn shops that I found using the app YarnLocator but will call first since I've found using it that just as often the shops have closed. Supposedly there are 4 withing 20-25 minutes of my cousin's home.


Glad you are feeling better. Enjoy the drive and hope you get to visit the shops!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH got on fine with Caitlin yesterday although she refused to eat her fish pie at teatime which is not like her. He of course phoned me to ask what to do (!) and she had to speak too - reduced me to tears by shouting "Get well Gran! Get well Gran!" Yesterday I was feeling better, but I'm not so great again today - on Friday I'm supposed to be going to see "Hairspray" in the theatre and an overnight stay in Glasgow to celebrate my friend's retirement, so fingers crossed I'll make it. There are 6 of us supposed to be going so it'll still go ahead even if I can't make it.


I hope you get well enough to go. I think there are some nasty bugs floating about, I was waiting in line at the bank last week & overheard a young man-30ish- say he'd just been in bed sick for 4 days with a flu, doesn't remember ever having felt so bad & he never misses work normally


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, 5-10 lb weights are fine. Better to do more reps at lower weight. Healthier for aging joints and tendons.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Off to 2 doc appts, Iresha and Gastro.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're not inclined to lick doors either...must be a Welsh thing?!!! (Sorry, my warped sense of humour!) :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


????????my neighbor says that how you keep your immune system in good condition ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a photo of her lifting up her top with Baby on her lap. Conversation reported as
> B. E, what are you doing?
> E. Baby...Milk.
> B. Righto.
> ...


????????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


That's really cute, I bet she still enjoys it & so will baby


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I sometimes wonder whether it is hugely different today or just that we hear about it more now. And with increasing populations there will be more as well. But it sure seems that things are a lot worse.
> 
> I was attacked once before I knew David so over 35 years ago (nothing happened but it could well have done if someone hadn't heard something and rang the police).


I'm glad you got help n time.

Sometimes I wonder if the constant news coverage of these events doesn't make the next kook think" maybe I'll try that & get famous" my DH says they should never name the perpetrators, just call them the killers. Same with some the the insane abuse, crazies hear about things & decde they have to try it or "improve" on it. I think that's one of the bad things the internet facilitates


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> I agree a very difficult situation and very mean of his family to keep them separated. How would Julie ever know if he had passed, oh just so selfish and hurtful of them.


I believe it to be so.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> I also finished these socks today. Yarn is from my favourite Indie dyer here in Adelaide. The sock pattern is my basic toe-up pattern (in my workshop) with the stitch pattern (which doesn't really show up) being from Traffic Island Socks on Ravelry. It is a 2 row pattern with one row knit! So a good one to take out with me as the one row is easily remembered and easy to tell what you are due to do next.
> 
> Sorry the photo is only in Ravelry, not on my phone. I will see if I can play around it like the Facebook picture the other day.
> Why not just put in the Ravelry link?
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/traffic-island-socks-2


You are really on a roll with the WIPs. They look sparkly in the photo. Are you getting through your pile of WIPs?


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning everyone. I’ve just said goodbye to Stu as he heads off to Aussie for the big car racing weekend at Bathurst.
A warning to our Aussie friends, there’s a whole plane load of petrol heads, coming over today, you may want to alert border security Lol!
Gwen, warmest congratulations on your terrific weight loss????
KayeJo. Love the socks and the beading is wonderful, really gives them a special look.
The flu virus this season has been very nasty, our hospitals have been overloaded with patients suffering from it. 
It’s caught out the young and elderly badly.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They are even making it look like candy to get the younger ones hooked now ???? I worry about the grandkids. I hope the boys are smart enough not to take it. It's a good thing Arriana sticks so close to her mom. Some even look like the gummy bear candy.


I saw that, I think any dealer who sells that should be made to eat a handful if caught, they wouldn't be so eager to carry it around then! Targeting young kids is just beyond awful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Just sent sugar sugar a comment then read yours.
> So glad you contacted the Guardian Tribunal in Sydney. The family should understand that you need to know how your husband is health wise. It's not as if you would come to live with him, as you've kind of had to accept that they are controlling the situation that you can't.
> Hopefully you will at least find out that he is doing as well as can be expected, due to his health situation.
> I do wish you well on this venture, but also I hope this doesn't make you depressed. Keep in mind you are only doing this so that you know he is doing well.
> ...


I have had a lot of depression this year anyway- Fale has been very much on my mind. Plus if I don't stick up for my rights, who else will?

But thank you for your concern, Lynnette!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> That's good, though I was thinking of whether or not it could be done that way. I thought maybe you would have to actually be there.


Not necessarily- I did the last hearing by phone from Auckland.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is hard- Mum had 9 of us, me at 15 and the youngest at only 2 1/2 when Dad died. I asked Mum once about finding someone else and she said no-one would want her and 9 kids! Think she had a good point there. :sm02:
> Also she had no desire to find anyone else. Some of her years with Dad were hard going and she relished her own space (and still does).


I can't imagine how she managed with 9 kids. What did she work st to provide for you all or was there help available? 
I think part of the reason my mom married my stepdad a year after dad died was she just didn't know what else to do. She had no education & was left with the farm but probably wouldn't have got much for it had she sold. Stepdad was the bachelor neighbor.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I'm glad they were sympathetic.


 :sm24: Thanks.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is absolutely no point in bringing him here- it would only disrupt him- and present him with something he genuinely does not know- whereas back in 2013 when the nephew died being in my old house he just fell back into his old routine. My friend Geraldine who has some 40 years experience as a Clinical Psychologist often working with families, suggested that I ask for quarterly checks on how he is doing. I like the idea of seeing if mediation might work- but not entirely sure how cooperative someone like Lupe actually would be.


I think it's totally unreasonable not to give you news on him. That's just mean.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Quarterly checks sounds like a good idea. It would not be in his best interests now to move him but for you to just know how is going is not unrealistic. Lupe may well not be co-operative. But if she has to and doesn't then things can be put in motion to greatly increase the likelihood that they will occur.


Julie, is it just because Fale married outside their culture that Lupe is so miserable to you? Or is it all about his pension cheque? 
I think you know at this stage of things you would be unable to care for him but it sure seems unreasonable not to give you information about what is happening.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I think it's totally unreasonable not to give you news on him. That's just mean.


I fully agree with you, Bonnie.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> Same here, my pal & I (aged about 10) were having a picnic in some woods not far from our homes and were approached by a man who, seeing us eating bananas, told us he "had a banana we would like!" We had the sense to run and didn't stop until we got home. However we never told our parents as we thought (probably rightly) that they wouldn't let us out again - a mistake, as I realise now, but there were no attacks on young girls around that time, so hopefully he was a pervert who got his kicks from frightening kids without touching them. We had so much more freedom than kids nowadays, as long as you turned up at mealtimes and your parents had an idea of where you were we were pretty free to roam around where we liked. Can you imagine letting 2 ten year old girls picnic alone in some woods now?!!


That's really scary. I never even heard of such things when I was young but when I was in high school we had a creepy phys.ed teacher, one of the girls twisted her ankle & he offered to put an elastic bandage on it. He started rubbing up her leg, good thing it was Jean as she was very outspoken & started screaming rape at the top of her lungs, most of us would have sat there dumbfound. He was gone at the end of that school year, thank goodness


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Yes I'm a firm believer that whatever is meant to be will be.
> 
> Was very strange at the time for me as I hadn't had time for socializing for years with others due to my late husbands illness. My life revolved around him and we had been married nearly 50 years, besides he was and still is the love of my life. My new partner is completely different than my late husband, but again a truly loving, caring fantastic man. I just consider myself a truly lucky woman that we met when we did and that was by accident.
> 
> ...


I'm glad things are going so well for you.
How is your daughter doing?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I saw that, I think any dealer who sells that should be made to eat a handful if caught, they wouldn't be so eager to carry it around then! Targeting young kids is just beyond awful


I agree


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Julie, is it just because Fale married outside their culture that Lupe is so miserable to you? Or is it all about his pension cheque?
> I think you know at this stage of things you would be unable to care for him but it sure seems unreasonable not to give you information about what is happening.


Yes, I believe so. I accepted them whole-heartedly- but looking back, I don't think they ever really accepted me. Fale used to have very long conversations with Lupe and others which I simply could not follow. It is very probable that they lack the understanding of Dementia to realise that his grumbling and anger possibly about me, really was the illness, and his frustration that his memory was going.
I am convinced also that the regular, though not large Pension payments are part of it. 
Also that they have got Fofoa (the oldest niece) into the country now as his carer, and there by in receipt of an income from Centrelink, their Social Welfare set-up.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Not necessarily- I did the last hearing by phone from Auckland.


Good


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Good


 :sm24:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gwen, safe travels & have fund exploring yarn shops.

You were sure a chatty bunch since last evening. I've finally caught up & now better get busy, the sun is shining so I need to get the inside stuff done this morning so I can work outside when it warms up.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

Knitting Tea Party Wednesday 4 October '17

Actually today is Tuesday. A lovely day - sunshine and blue sky and a nice breeze. I'm going out and sit on the porch for a while. The rest of the week is to be the same.

Healthy Pumpkin Bread: Deliciously Dairy-Free And Naturally Vegan

Prep time: 15 mins
Cook time: 35 mins
Total time: 50 mins
Author: Alisa Fleming
Serves: 12 servings (4 mini loaves or 1 9x5-inch loaf)

Ingredients
2 cups white whole wheat flour (see Flour Note below)
1 teaspoon baking soda
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
½ teaspoon ground nutmeg or allspice
½ teaspoon baking powder (omit over 4000 feet for higher altitude)
½ teaspoon salt
⅛ teaspoon ground cloves
1½ cups pumpkin puree
½ cup maple syrup (can sub honey)
⅓ cup coconut sugar (for less sweet) or firmly packed brown sugar (for more sweet)
¼ cup ground flaxseed / flaxmeal
¼ cup grapeseed, rice bran, or other neutral-tasting oil
1 teaspoon vanilla extract
⅔ cup unsweetened vanilla dairy-free milk beverage (I used Ripple, which is richer than most)
½ cup optional add-ins (raisins, dairy-free chocolate chips, chopped nuts, dried cranberries, etc)

Instructions
1. Preheat your oven to 350ºF and grease 4 mini loaf pans (5x3-inch each) or 1 9x5-inch loaf pan. Flour the inside bottom(s) of the loaf pan(s).
2. Put the flour, baking soda, cinnamon, nutmeg or allspice, baking powder (if using), salt, and cloves in a medium bowl and whisk to combine.
3. Put the pumpkin puree, maple syrup, sugar, flaxseed, oil, and vanilla in a large mixing bowl. Beat with a hand mixer until smooth.
4. Add the dry mixture and milk beverage to the pumpkin mixture and stir just until combined. Do not over-mix. Fold in the optional add-ins (if using).
5. Scrape the batter into you rprepared loaf pan(s) and level the batter out.
6. Bake for about 35 minutes if using mini loaf pans, 50 to 60 minutes if using a full-size loaf pan, or until a toothpick inserted into the center of a loaf comes out clean.

Flour Note: White whole wheat flour (sometimes called ivory wheat flour) is actually 100% whole grain wheat, it's just a lighter, milder-tasting flour than traditional wheat flour. I prefer the white whole wheat for looks and taste, but you can safely substitute regular whole wheat flour. Spelt flour might also work well, but I haven't tested it yet.

http://www.godairyfree.org/recipes/healthy-pumpkin-bread?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+GoDairyFree+%28Go+Dairy+Free%29

CHOCOLATE-CINNAMON WALNUT CHILI

A delicious hearty meat-free chili made Cincinnati style with chocolate and cinnamon.

Recipe type: entree
Prep time: 10 mins
Cook time: 4 hours
Total time: 4 hours 10 mins
Serves: 10 servings

INGREDIENTS
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 medium red onion, diced
3 cloves garlic, minced
2 jalapeno peppers, seeded and sliced
1 to 1½ tablespoons ground cinnamon, to taste
1 to 1½ tablespoons ground cumin, to taste
1 tablespoon smoked paprika
1 teaspoon sea salt
Freshly ground black pepper
2 cups diced fresh tomatoes or 1, 15 ounce can
1, 15 ounces can tomato sauce
2 cups vegetable stock
1 cup cooked brown lentils
1 cup cooked kidney beans (or about ½ a 15 ounce can rinsed)
1 cup cooked butter beans (or about ½ a 15 ounce can rinsed)
1 cup raw walnuts
3 ounces dark chocolate
2 cinnamon sticks
Garnishes: diced sweet onion, hot sauce, fresh cilantro, crushed walnuts

INSTRUCTIONS
1. In a large soup pot, warm the oil over medium heat. Add the onion and garlic and cook until softened, about 5 minutes. 
2. Add the jalapenos, ground cinnamon, cumin, smoked paprika, salt, and pepper to taste and cook for another 2 to 3 minutes so the spices become fragrant.
3. Add the tomatoes, tomato sauce, stock, lentils, kidney beans, butter beans, walnuts, chocolate, and cinnamon sticks. Taste test while simmering; take out the cinnamon sticks when the desired flavor is reached or leave in for the full cooking time (I prefer this).
4. Simmer over medium-low heat for 4 hours or more, until thickened. You may adjust the cook time depending on how thick you like your chili. If you prefer it on the thin side, add more stock.
5. Before serving, pick out the cinnamon sticks and adjust seasonings to your taste.
6. Serve the chili over gluten-free pasta for a true Cincinnati flare. 
7. Top with optional garnishes. Store in an airtight glass container for up to 1 week in the refrigerator or freeze for 2 to 3 weeks.

http://nutritionstripped.com/healthy-cincinnati-chili/

Crock Pot Bread Baking (Fast Bread in a Slow Cooker)

This recipe is the cookbook: The New Artisan Bread in Five Minutes a Day . The authors are Jeff Hertzberg, M.D. and Zoe Francois. They have three other cookbooks out all available on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss?url=search-alias%3Daps&field-keywords=The+New+Artisan+Bread+in+Five+Minutes+a+Day+.++The+authors+are+Jeff+Hertzberg%2C+M.D.+and+Zoe+Francois Check for their names - there are a few other books there. And they are not that expensive.

Ingredients
1 pound dough: Recipe for No-Knead 5-Minute Bread Dough Recipe. (http://artisanbreadinfive.com/2013/10/22/the-new-artisan-bread-in-five-minutes-a-day-is-launched-back-to-basics-updated/ I encourage you to go to this site and after you have read through the recipe keep scrolling for other recipes and tips. I think you will be glad you did. ---Sam

Directions
1. Form the dough into a ball and place it on a sheet of parchment paper. Lower the dough into the Crock-Pot (Slow Cooker), mine is a 4-quart, but I think it will work in any size.
2. Turn the temperature to high and put on the cover. Note: Not all crock pots behave the same, so you should keep an eye on the loaf after about 45 minutes to make sure it is not over browning on the bottom or not browning at all. You may need to adjust the time according to your machine.
3. Bake for 1 hour (this will depend on your crock pot, you may need to increase or decrease the time. Note: If you are using a 100% whole grain dough, you may want to go for a bit longer as well). You will have a fully baked loaf of bread, but the crust is very soft, almost like a steamed bun. 
4. To check for doneness I poked the top of the loaf and it felt firm. Before it is fully baked it felt soft and almost mushy when I gently pressed the top.
5. The bottom crust should be nice and crisp, but the top of the loaf will be quite soft. Some folks desire a softer crust, so you will love this loaf. 
6. If you want a darker or crisper crust…Stick the bread under the broiler for 5 minutes or until it is the color you like, with the rack positioned in the middle of the oven.
7. Let the loaf cool completely before slicing. Cutting into a hot loaf is tempting, but it may seem gummy and under-baked.
It is fantastic with butter or as a sandwich. I love this method!

http://artisanbreadinfive.com/2012/05/29/crock-pot-bread-baking-fast-bread-in-a-slow-cooker/

Brown Butter and Butternut Loaf

Posted by [email protected]/com.

Author Notes: I adore pumpkin bread (especially in combination with brie cheese, hehe)-its flavor is even better and deeper when you use other winter squash, like butternut squash.

fiveandspice Food52 Review: Somewhere pleasantly between pumpkin and butterscotch, fiveandspice's recipe is a very original take on a seasonal loaf cake. Your whole house will smell like rich, nutty brown butter since it's in both the cake and the icing. Added bonus: the recipe yields two loaves! Serves 2 loaves

For the butternut loaf:

Ingredients
1cup unsalted butter
3large eggs
1 1/2cups sugar
1/2cup packed light brown sugar
2cups puréed roasted butternut squash
3cups all purpose flour
1teaspoon salt
2teaspoons baking powder
2teaspoons baking soda
1/2teaspoon ground nutmeg (preferrably freshly ground)

Directions
1. Preheat your oven to 350° F, and grease two 9-inch loaf pans.
2. In a large frying pan, heat the butter over medium high heat. It will melt first, and then start to foam. Turn the heat down to medium. Stir the melted butter almost constantly, scraping any browning bits from the bottom of the pan. When the butter has turned a brown color and smells rich and nutty, remove it from the heat. (This should take about 7 minutes). Allow it to cool for about 10 minutes.
3. In the bowl of a standing mixer, beat together the eggs and sugars on high speed for several minutes, until the color has lightened (Random side note: in Norwegian this is called an "eggedosis"). 
4.Scrape in the browned butter and beat for another couple of minutes, until the mixture is smooth.
5.Add the puréed squash to the wet ingredients and beat until smooth and uniformly mixed in.
6. In a small bowl, combine the flour, salt, baking powder, baking soda, and nutmeg. Add this to the wet ingredients, and mix on low until fully incorporated.
7. Divide the batter evenly into the 2 prepared loaf pans and bake for about 50 minutes, until a tester comes out clean. 
8. Take the bread out of the loaf pans and allow to cool completely before glazing (recipe below).

For the brown butter icing.

Ingredients
5tablespoons salted butter
1 ½ cups confectioners sugar, plus more if needed
1teaspoon vanilla extract

Directions
1. Brown the butter in a pan, just as described in step 2 for the bread (it may take a little less time because there's less butter) and allow to cool for about 10 minutes. Scrape the butter into a mixing bowl.
2. Whisk the vanilla into the butter. 
3. Sift the confectioner's sugar to remove lumps.
4. Whisk in confectioner's sugar until your reach a spreadable consistency.
5. Spread the icing onto the loaves, and allow to set for about 30 minutes before slicing.

http://food52.com/recipes/7390-brown-butter-and-butternut-loaf?utm_term=10733247&bxid=54a1d71c9759104d7872713e&utm_source=Sailthru&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=20170925_shop_bakeware_nonbuyer

SLOW COOKER HOT ROAST BEEF SANDWICHES

AUTHOR: Sarah Olson @ THEMAGICALSLOWCOOKER.COM
PREP TIME: 15 mins
COOK TIME: 8 mins
TOTAL TIME: 23 mins
Serves: 4

INGREDIENTS
3-4 pound bottom round beef roast (chuck will work fine too)
salt
pepper
onion powder
2 (.87-oz.) pkgs. brown gravy mix
1.5 cups water

Serving Suggestions
white or sourdough bread
mashed potatoes

Slow Cooker Size: 4-quart or larger

INSTRUCTIONS
1. Place the roast into a 4-quart or larger slow cooker.
2. Sprinkle a small amount of salt, pepper and onion powder on to the beef.
3. In a small bowl whisk together the gravy packets and water until smooth. Pour that mixture over the roast.
4. Cover and cook on LOW for 7-8 hours.
5. When the cooking time is done, remove the roast and place on to a plate, shred meat, discard any fat. Cover with foil to keep warm.
6. Degrease the gravy in the slow cooker, I either do this by ladling off the grease with a spoon, or I take a paper towel and lay on top of the grease and pull off, the grease will come off on the paper towel, and the gravy will stay in the slow cooker.
7. Serve the shredded beef and gravy over bread and with mashed potatoes.
Enjoy!

http://www.themagicalslowcooker.com/2016/02/23/slow-cooker-hot-roast-beef-sandwiches

YEASTED APPLE COFFEE CAKE
CLAIRE SAFFITZ BON APPÉTIT OCTOBER 2016

The sour tang and bready texture of the yeasted cake dough keep things interesting; heaps of streusel keep the crowds happy.

12 servings

INGREDIENTS

Cake:

6 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted, slightly cooled, plus more
1 1/4-ounce envelope active dry yeast (about 2 1/4 teaspoons)
2/3 cup (packed) light brown sugar, divided
1 large egg, room temperature
3 cups all-purpose flour, divided
1/2 cup sour cream, room temperature
2 teaspoons finely grated orange zest
1/3 cup fresh orange juice
2 teaspoons baking powder
1 teaspoon kosher salt

Streusel and assembly:

1/2 cup all-purpose flour
1/2 cup old-fashioned oats
1/3 cup (packed) light brown sugar
2 tablespoons granulated sugar
1 teaspoon ground cinnamon
Kosher salt
6 tablespoons unsalted butter, melted, slightly cooled
2 pounds firm baking apples (about 4 large), halved, cored, very thinly sliced
1 1/2 cups powdered sugar
2 tablespoons (or more) fresh orange juice
PREPARATION

Cake:

1. Butter a 13x9" shallow baking dish. 
2. Mix yeast, 2 Tbsp. brown sugar, and 1/4 cup warm water in the bowl of a stand mixer; let sit until it foams, about 5 minutes. 
3. Whisk in egg and remaining brown sugar, then stir in 1 cup flour and mix with a wooden spoon to incorporate. 
4. Sprinkle remaining 2 cups flour over top but do not mix in. Cover with plastic wrap and let sit in a warm, draft-free spot until mixture is visibly puffed and flour has cracks in places, 60-90 minutes.
5.Add sour cream, orange zest, orange juice, baking powder, and salt to mixture and mix on medium speed with dough hook until smooth, elastic, and just sticking to the sides of bowl, about 4 minutes. 
6. Add 6 Tbsp. butter in 2 additions, beating well between additions; beat until a soft, slightly glossy, sticky dough-batter hybrid forms, about 4 minutes.
7.Using buttered fingers, pat dough into prepared pan in an even layer, spreading to edges. Cover and let sit in a warm, draft-free spot until puffed and nearly doubled in size, 60-70 minutes.

Streusel and assembly:

1. Just before dough is finished rising, preheat oven to 350°F. 
2. Pulse flour, oats, brown sugar, granulated sugar, cinnamon, and a pinch of salt in a food processor a few times to combine. Add butter and process in long pulses until streusel is the consistency of moist crumbs.
3. Working with several slices at a time, fan out apples slightly and arrange over dough, shingling rows in different directions; sprinkle streusel over top. 
3. Bake until apples are tender and a tester inserted into the center comes out clean, 35-45 minutes. Transfer to a wire rack and let cool.
4. Whisk powdered sugar, orange juice, and a pinch of salt in a medium bowl, adding more orange juice by the teaspoonful as needed, until icing is very thick and smooth and falls back onto itself in a slowly dissolving ribbon. 
5. Drizzle over coffee cake.

http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/yeasted-apple-coffee-cake?mbid=nl_09092017_Daily_CTN_PM%20(1)&CNDID=26646890&spMailingID=11880778&spUserID=MTI5MTM4Njk3MTIzS0&spJobID=1240700077&spReportId=MTI0MDcwMDA3NwS2

Happy Hump Day. --- Sam


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sonja - did you show us a big picture of your present avatar. it looks beautiful. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Police here don't carry guns at all , unless it's the armed response team who get called out when there is something major happening , that was why it was such a shock to see these ,


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good luck on this julie - hopefully the tribunal can help you. --- sam



Lurker 2 said:


> Joy, since I was last online, I have rung the Guardianship Tribunal in Sydney, and spoken with two people there. They say they have no problem if I make another application to them. Also in passing they mentioned the body(organisation) that handles mediation. I did not even know it existed as a separate group, so that feels like a very real step in the right direction.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the 'girls' are so lucky to have each other and to do the things you do together. --- sam



KateB said:


> I agree Julie, in fact I would take it further and say you don't really know a person until you live with them - even friends. How many friendships have foundered after going on holiday together? I think that's why "the girls" and I are still great pals after almost 50 years (OMG how old does that make us sound!) as we all lived together for 3 years at college. You get to know people 'warts and all' in those circumstances!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

sending you tons of healing energy kate - gets lots of rest. --- sam



KateB said:


> DH got on fine with Caitlin yesterday although she refused to eat her fish pie at teatime which is not like her. He of course phoned me to ask what to do (!) and she had to speak too - reduced me to tears by shouting "Get well Gran! Get well Gran!" Yesterday I was feeling better, but I'm not so great again today - on Friday I'm supposed to be going to see "Hairspray" in the theatre and an overnight stay in Glasgow to celebrate my friend's retirement, so fingers crossed I'll make it. There are 6 of us supposed to be going so it'll still go ahead even if I can't make it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is very cute. --- sam



darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> And no longer having any way of finding out even if he is still alive.


That has to be the worst.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

thewren said:


> good luck on this julie - hopefully the tribunal can help you. --- sam


Thank you, Sam. I am hoping for a better outcome this time round.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Julie, I do hope that you're able to get news of Fale with the new contacts you've made.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> That has to be the worst.


That and just the general uncertainty.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

martina said:


> Julie, I do hope that you're able to get news of Fale with the new contacts you've made.


Thank you, Mary- I do hope something comes out of it all- I've slept very little- so very tired- but a delay of a day won't signify enormously, I don't think.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> I agree Julie, in fact I would take it further and say you don't really know a person until you live with them - even friends. How many friendships have foundered after going on holiday together? I think that's why "the girls" and I are still great pals after almost 50 years (OMG how old does that make us sound!) as we all lived together for 3 years at college. You get to know people 'warts and all' in those circumstances!


Positively ancient :sm23: 
I agree about not knowing someone till you have lived together


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Way to go, Gwen!

Pretty dishcloth, Julie!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


I love that Margaret, i remember you showing it when you had made part of it


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> It is hard- Mum had 9 of us, me at 15 and the youngest at only 2 1/2 when Dad died. I asked Mum once about finding someone else and she said no-one would want her and 9 kids! Think she had a good point there. :sm02:
> Also she had no desire to find anyone else. Some of her years with Dad were hard going and she relished her own space (and still does).


Im with your mum I would never marry again Its took me all this time to get this one trained ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. I've just said goodbye to Stu as he heads off to Aussie for the big car racing weekend at Bathurst.
> A warning to our Aussie friends, there's a whole plane load of petrol heads, coming over today, you may want to alert border security Lol!
> Gwen, warmest congratulations on your terrific weight loss????
> KayeJo. Love the socks and the beading is wonderful, really gives them a special look.
> ...


According to the news the virus is on its way here, something to look forward 
Hope you are ok while husband is away


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im with your mum I would never marry again Its took me all this time to get this one trained ????


You've got him trained? How did you do that? I've had mine for 37'yrs & still no luck????????


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I totally understand wanting a companion and I hope you find one. I also think it was wise to meet for coffee. If you click you can always have other dinner, lunch dates. If not you aren't committing to an hour together!


It did turn out to be 2-1/2 hours but only because he didn't stop talking and the waitress said they would close at 2 p.m.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Lol!! Unfortunately with the mercury levels fairly high, it's recommended to eat limited amounts of fishes caught in the lakes around here, especially Yellowstone. Sad really.


It is sad.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You've got him trained? How did you do that? I've had mine for 37'yrs & still no luck????????


We're half way through our 44th year and he's still got a lot to learn! :sm16: :sm09:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh dear, a murderer?! I'm glad that did not go any further. :sm06:[/quot]
> 
> He murdered his wife at the time he was going out with my friend. She was unaware until the police showed up to question her. Fortunately, he was caught quickly and is now reclining in a jail cell.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> sonja - did you show us a big picture of your present avatar. it looks beautiful. --- sam


Here you are Sam


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I just thought it would be fun and since it is an astronomy challenge the beads are great stars.


 :sm24:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You've got him trained? How did you do that? I've had mine for 37'yrs & still no luck????????


According to him through nagging I wore him down , my version is I state facts and explain things


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you Liz, but it sounds as though you swerved a bore there!


I think you're right.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree Julie, in fact I would take it further and say you don't really know a person until you live with them - even friends. How many friendships have foundered after going on holiday together? I think that's why "the girls" and I are still great pals after almost 50 years (OMG how old does that make us sound!) as we all lived together for 3 years at college. You get to know people 'warts and all' in those circumstances!


That's the reason I haven't gone on a trip with my girlfriend. I said I would only go if I had a room to myself. She couldn't understand that.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> What a let down. Now you know why he is single :sm25:


Yes.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


They are so cute. She will absolutely love them.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness I remembered I had the amoxicillian (sp?); it seems to have knocked out the sinus infection very quickly.
> Feeling great now (Wed. morning) and I'm still in N.C. Will head home mid afternoon. Only about a 2 hour drive so a nice trip through the mountains. IF I can, I'll take some pictures. The leaves have NOT started to turn much but it is such a nice drive; very curvy through the mountains though so not able to stop much to take photos. Going to go search out some possible yarn shops that I found using the app YarnLocator but will call first since I've found using it that just as often the shops have closed. Supposedly there are 4 withing 20-25 minutes of my cousin's home.


Glad to hear that you are feeling better. Do hope you find some of those yarn shops open.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Off to do a little grocery shopping as I desperately need milk and eggs.
> Caught a terrible virus a couple of weeks back and still have days where all I want to do is rest, but each day feeling stronger, just amazed at how this virus really took all my energy from me. Must be old age, but like I said am feeling a million times better.
> 
> Hopefully this afternoon I'm going to paint the last 3 doors at my friends house, I've been trying to do this for months it seems but always seems something interferes. Then his whole house will be finished. Next he's replacing windows and patio doors as a couple of them seem to collect humidity between the 2 panels. My house has all new windows so I am lucky there.
> ...


Good to hear that you are feeling better.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

When I came home yesterday, my garage door opener wouldn't work. I called the door company and they came this morning. We had some sort of power surge yesterday and it fried my motor. Not an expense I expected either. The repair man suggested I call the hydro and see if they would reimburse me because it was their fault. I called the local hydro office who said it wasn't their fault but that of Hydro One. They gave me a number to call. Hydro One told me to call their insurance adjuster. They told me to call my own hydro and get a letter from them telling me who caused the power outage. Then, in turn, I could contact them, get forms, send a copy of the letter and, maybe, get reimbursed. I called my hydro and was referred to a supervisor who wasn't available. I left a message and it's been 2 hours and no call. Do you think I might get some response???? I'm beginning to think it's unlikely. There are 4 of us here that have had this problem so hopefully the others will call as well. It has not been a good day so far.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> According to the news the virus is on its way here, something to look forward
> Hope you are ok while husband is away


I think the virus has been here this winter season, but thanks for warning. We both take supplements to help our immunity so fingers crossed.
I have plenty of tasks and visiting lined up to keep me busy over next few days. It was a very early start this morning, awake at 3am to get Stu away.
I also have a very good herbal remedy which I've been using the past few nights to try, and it's working very well so far.
At least if I can't sleep during the night I can make up for it and sleep in late. 
Forgot to say how fabulous the wee Santa set you've made is. It's totally adorable!


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I came home yesterday, my garage door opener wouldn't work. I called the door company and they came this morning. We had some sort of power surge yesterday and it fried my motor. Not an expense I expected either. The repair man suggested I call the hydro and see if they would reimburse me because it was their fault. I called the local hydro office who said it wasn't their fault but that of Hydro One. They gave me a number to call. Hydro One told me to call their insurance adjuster. They told me to call my own hydro and get a letter from them telling me who caused the power outage. Then, in turn, I could contact them, get forms, send a copy of the letter and, maybe, get reimbursed. I called my hydro and was referred to a supervisor who wasn't available. I left a message and it's been 2 hours and no call. Do you think I might get some response???? I'm beginning to think it's unlikely. There are 4 of us here that have had this problem so hopefully the others will call as well. It has not been a good day so far.


Oh boy that's bureaucracy gone nuts! Hope you get a good outcome, the more complaints the better from all affected.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always said that growing up in the 40's and 50's was the best time to grow up. Eisenhower was in the white house and all was good. if anything happened locally we might hear about it - but the newspapers weren't filled with doom and gloom like they are today. when dad locked the back door he hung the key on a nail beside the door. sure - we had duck and cover (as though that would help) - bomb shelters we for sale and eventually turned into playhouses. even so - looking back it just seemed like a more innocent time - we dropped in on neighbors - people sat on the porch. we lived in a small town - maybe 4,000 people - so if you were living in a big city or out in the country if might have been different. --- wqm



darowil said:


> I sometimes wonder whether it is hugely different today or just that we hear about it more now. And with increasing populations there will be more as well. But it sure seems that things are a lot worse.
> 
> I was attacked once before I knew David so over 35 years ago (nothing happened but it could well have done if someone hadn't heard something and rang the police).


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

pammie1234 said:


> Way to go, Gwen!
> 
> Pretty dishcloth, Julie!


Thank you, Pammie!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam


So beautiful!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I came home yesterday, my garage door opener wouldn't work. I called the door company and they came this morning. We had some sort of power surge yesterday and it fried my motor. Not an expense I expected either. The repair man suggested I call the hydro and see if they would reimburse me because it was their fault. I called the local hydro office who said it wasn't their fault but that of Hydro One. They gave me a number to call. Hydro One told me to call their insurance adjuster. They told me to call my own hydro and get a letter from them telling me who caused the power outage. Then, in turn, I could contact them, get forms, send a copy of the letter and, maybe, get reimbursed. I called my hydro and was referred to a supervisor who wasn't available. I left a message and it's been 2 hours and no call. Do you think I might get some response???? I'm beginning to think it's unlikely. There are 4 of us here that have had this problem so hopefully the others will call as well. It has not been a good day so far.


Golly, NOT GOOD.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, admire your bravery. I don’t know if I’d have the courage for online dating.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, I hope you get a response. Their customer service stinks.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im with your mum I would never marry again Its took me all this time to get this one trained ????


After my Mom lost her second husband to the harshness of the Iowa farm life (not a happy union), she moved to FL and said she'd never get involved with another man. She was very cynical by then and believed the male motivation was either looking for a nurse or a purse and she was going to be neither. I think those last years of being involved in quilting, travel groups and theater were her best ever.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I came home yesterday, my garage door opener wouldn't work. I called the door company and they came this morning. We had some sort of power surge yesterday and it fried my motor. Not an expense I expected either. The repair man suggested I call the hydro and see if they would reimburse me because it was their fault. I called the local hydro office who said it wasn't their fault but that of Hydro One. They gave me a number to call. Hydro One told me to call their insurance adjuster. They told me to call my own hydro and get a letter from them telling me who caused the power outage. Then, in turn, I could contact them, get forms, send a copy of the letter and, maybe, get reimbursed. I called my hydro and was referred to a supervisor who wasn't available. I left a message and it's been 2 hours and no call. Do you think I might get some response???? I'm beginning to think it's unlikely. There are 4 of us here that have had this problem so hopefully the others will call as well. It has not been a good day so far.


Sounds like the run around to me. ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

exercise gets rid of belly fat. i should talk - would love to lose my potbelly. you might look here for help. i like the walk/run option - i need to do more walking. hope you are feeling better. --- sam



KateB said:


> Well done you too! I would like to lose about another 13lbs, I think after that I might look a bit scrawny - if I could just lose the stomach fat I would happily keep the rest as I don't have heavy arms or legs, it's just all round my middle! Are you still using the 5:2 diet? I'm on Slimming World's plan which I'm finding quite easy as there is so much that you *can* eat and you don't count calories.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i hope they are all open and you buy lots of yarn. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness I remembered I had the amoxicillian (sp?); it seems to have knocked out the sinus infection very quickly.
> Feeling great now (Wed. morning) and I'm still in N.C. Will head home mid afternoon. Only about a 2 hour drive so a nice trip through the mountains. IF I can, I'll take some pictures. The leaves have NOT started to turn much but it is such a nice drive; very curvy through the mountains though so not able to stop much to take photos. Going to go search out some possible yarn shops that I found using the app YarnLocator but will call first since I've found using it that just as often the shops have closed. Supposedly there are 4 withing 20-25 minutes of my cousin's home.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is outstanding sonja - love the pattern on the sweater and dress. just beautiful. did you make up the pattern for the dress - i really like it. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

thewren said:


> that is outstanding sonja - love the pattern on the sweater and dress. just beautiful. did you make up the pattern for the dress - i really like it. --- sam


It is a gorgeous set, isn't it?


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam


Very, very pretty. :sm24:


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

Wonderful set, Sonja!


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I hope you get a response. Their customer service stinks.


I couldn't put better myself.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm glad things are going so well for you.
> How is your daughter doing?


She's doing wonderfully. Thank you for inquiring.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

budasha said:


> When I came home yesterday, my garage door opener wouldn't work. I called the door company and they came this morning. We had some sort of power surge yesterday and it fried my motor. Not an expense I expected either. The repair man suggested I call the hydro and see if they would reimburse me because it was their fault. I called the local hydro office who said it wasn't their fault but that of Hydro One. They gave me a number to call. Hydro One told me to call their insurance adjuster. They told me to call my own hydro and get a letter from them telling me who caused the power outage. Then, in turn, I could contact them, get forms, send a copy of the letter and, maybe, get reimbursed. I called my hydro and was referred to a supervisor who wasn't available. I left a message and it's been 2 hours and no call. Do you think I might get some response???? I'm beginning to think it's unlikely. There are 4 of us here that have had this problem so hopefully the others will call as well. It has not been a good day so far.


How annoying, keep phoning till you have a positive answer.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Off make a carrot and parsnip soup. TTYL


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Fan said:


> Oh boy that's bureaucracy gone nuts! Hope you get a good outcome, the more complaints the better from all affected.


We'll see.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, admire your bravery. I don't know if I'd have the courage for online dating.


If if wasn't for some of my friends doing it, I wouldn't have either.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, I hope you get a response. Their customer service stinks.


It does for sure.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> How annoying, keep phoning till you have a positive answer.


I called again but the emergency response was on so I sent an email. I got a telephone call within a few minutes. His story is that I should write a letter to him with all the details, enclose a copy of my invoice and he will contact their insurance co. No guarantee that I will be reimbursed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Off make a carrot and parsnip soup. TTYL


Sounds good. I saw this recipe on "Yummly" but didn't bookmark it.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

KateB said:


> We're half way through our 44th year and he's still got a lot to learn! :sm16: :sm09:


It's our 39th on Saturday , 3 life sentences ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Happy hump day y'all. lol
It's a decent day out there, 63f or so for the high, a decent breeze, but not cold or wet. 
Marla and I went to paint ceramics this morning, then to the store and home, but then I went down to the basement to put a latch on the closet door, and then swept up down in the cat area, took out a bunch of trash, including the old cat tree that was falling apart, it looks like a new room down there. Now I need to do the other side of the garage that has all the boxes and holiday decorations, as well as the yarn and everything stacked in there, at least the yarn is on pretty well already taken care of. 
I had to stop for a late lunch and decided that tomorrow I'll start again after hair appointments. 
Now to get caught up.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Lurker 2 said:


> So beautiful!


Thank you Julie, I really liked the colours on this one


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Wow! that is a real compliment- thanks!


It's true, you're welcome.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I agree Julie, in fact I would take it further and say you don't really know a person until you live with them - even friends. How many friendships have foundered after going on holiday together? I think that's why "the girls" and I are still great pals after almost 50 years (OMG how old does that make us sound!) as we all lived together for 3 years at college. You get to know people 'warts and all' in those circumstances!


Lol! Well if you make it through 3 years living together, you can make it through anything. lol


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> that is outstanding sonja - love the pattern on the sweater and dress. just beautiful. did you make up the pattern for the dress - i really like it. --- sam


The dress came from a pattern for a pair of dungarees I just changed it slightly


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

martina said:


> It is a gorgeous set, isn't it?


Thank you Mary


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I'm getting ad's for dating sites for over 50ies now , no use to me as Im only 31 ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Normaedern said:


> Very, very pretty. :sm24:


Thank you Norma and Pam


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> DH got on fine with Caitlin yesterday although she refused to eat her fish pie at teatime which is not like her. He of course phoned me to ask what to do (!) and she had to speak too - reduced me to tears by shouting "Get well Gran! Get well Gran!" Yesterday I was feeling better, but I'm not so great again today - on Friday I'm supposed to be going to see "Hairspray" in the theatre and an overnight stay in Glasgow to celebrate my friend's retirement, so fingers crossed I'll make it. There are 6 of us supposed to be going so it'll still go ahead even if I can't make it.


Lol! Putting Graddad to the test. Awe, that was sweet of her, I hope you are feeling much better come Friday.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> I knew there was something else I meant to comment on! Way to go Gwen!!! That's a phenomenal amount of weight to have lost. I've managed to lose 15lbs over the last 4 months so I know how hard it is, but what you have achieved is brilliant! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


Great job on the 15lb. weight loss, that's great.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> They are really lovely! :sm24: :sm24:


Thank you.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> She's doing wonderfully. Thank you for inquiring.


That's great


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> We're not inclined to lick doors either...must be a Welsh thing?!!! (Sorry, my warped sense of humour!) :sm16: :sm09: :sm09:


i hope you don't lick them. :sm23: Unless of course it's a gingerbread door on a gingerbread house. :sm23: :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> The dress came from a pattern for a pair of dungarees I just changed it slightly


You changed it "slightly"????????you are amazing


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie, I really liked the colours on this one


They have worked really well together!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It's true, you're welcome.


 :sm24: Thanks again!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> I have edited it now. With the bad shoulder I type with left hand only.
> That was a real funny :sm24: :sm24:


 :sm23: Okay, now Kate's post makes more sense to me. lolol
There is something to be said for coming into a conversation part way through. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Just got a photo of her lifting up her top with Baby on her lap. Conversation reported as
> B. E, what are you doing?
> E. Baby...Milk.
> B. Righto.
> ...


 :sm23:


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's our 39th on Saturday , 3 life sentences ????


Happy Anniversary. Hope you celebrate in style.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> :sm23: Okay, now Kate's post makes more sense to me. lolol
> There is something to be said for coming into a conversation part way through. lol


Indeed- the stuff of many misunderstandings!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> This was going to be for Elizabeth's first Christmas- better late than never I guess as it was finished today, less than 2 years late. However she should still enjoy it


Too funny, E and Serena trying to nurse their babies, and poor Vicky with the rabbit, but I guess it's only natural. lol

That is adorable, it will be well loved by Elizabeth and then by Gordon.


----------



## Sharon Scheller (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi Everyone, I hope all are doing well. I haven't read any of the posts as of yet. Will post pictures later, got home last night. I stayed over a month and while I was gone DH (David) finally fixed most of the things that were broken and needed repair Yeah! I was able to find a straight through flight plus wheelchair, it made the trip much easier on me. My sister, Mary and I went to Springfield,Ill. to the State capital. Seen Abraham Lincoln home, library and tomb. We need to go back since we didn't see everything.
My sister's friend is dying of cancer. She lives 5 houses away and she is keeping my sister and her wife Mary hoping. We make extra food to take to her. My sister Kathy is so stressed and I tried to be the comic relief. She is very upset with her friend because her friend could have prevented or maybe prolonged her life. She had cervical cancer which all know she has the gene for breast cancer and she always said that but when my sister reminded her every year of going to get a mammogram she would complain it hurts ( what for a couple of seconds). Then Sis found out she noticed the lump at least a year ago until it was the size of a grapefruit. She finally went to the Dr.and then it's been crazy. She won't go for chemo, radiation. Then a month and a half ago she broke her arm and it of course won't heal because she has cancer in all her bones, spine. It's all so sad and senseless. This is a woman that is so smart ( and lets you know it ) can be so stupid.
Well, I guess I went on too long sorry.
Have a wonderful day. I need to unpack a little by little. Take care.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope all are doing well. I haven't read any of the posts as of yet. Will post pictures later, got home last night. I stayed over a month and while I was gone DH (David) finally fixed most of the things that were broken and needed repair Yeah! I was able to find a straight through flight plus wheelchair, it made the trip much easier on me. My sister, Mary and I went to Springfield,Ill. to the State capital. Seen Abraham Lincoln home, library and tomb. We need to go back since we didn't see everything.
> My sister's friend is dying of cancer. She lives 5 houses away and she is keeping my sister and her wife Mary hoping. We make extra food to take to her. My sister Kathy is so stressed and I tried to be the comic relief. She is very upset with her friend because her friend could have prevented or maybe prolonged her life. She had cervical cancer which all know she has the gene for breast cancer and she always said that but when my sister reminded her every year of going to get a mammogram she would complain it hurts ( what for a couple of seconds). Then Sis found out she noticed the lump at least a year ago until it was the size of a grapefruit. She finally went to the Dr.and then it's been crazy. She won't go for chemo, radiation. Then a month and a half ago she broke her arm and it of course won't heal because she has cancer in all her bones, spine. It's all so sad and senseless. This is a woman that is so smart ( and lets you know it ) can be so stupid.
> Well, I guess I went on too long sorry.
> Have a wonderful day. I need to unpack a little by little. Take care.


Hope you have a wonderful day too, Sharon. That is such a sad tale.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope all are doing well. I haven't read any of the posts as of yet. Will post pictures later, got home last night. I stayed over a month and while I was gone DH (David) finally fixed most of the things that were broken and needed repair Yeah! I was able to find a straight through flight plus wheelchair, it made the trip much easier on me. My sister, Mary and I went to Springfield,Ill. to the State capital. Seen Abraham Lincoln home, library and tomb. We need to go back since we didn't see everything.
> My sister's friend is dying of cancer. She lives 5 houses away and she is keeping my sister and her wife Mary hoping. We make extra food to take to her. My sister Kathy is so stressed and I tried to be the comic relief. She is very upset with her friend because her friend could have prevented or maybe prolonged her life. She had cervical cancer which all know she has the gene for breast cancer and she always said that but when my sister reminded her every year of going to get a mammogram she would complain it hurts ( what for a couple of seconds). Then Sis found out she noticed the lump at least a year ago until it was the size of a grapefruit. She finally went to the Dr.and then it's been crazy. She won't go for chemo, radiation. Then a month and a half ago she broke her arm and it of course won't heal because she has cancer in all her bones, spine. It's all so sad and senseless. This is a woman that is so smart ( and lets you know it ) can be so stupid.
> Well, I guess I went on too long sorry.
> Have a wonderful day. I need to unpack a little by little. Take care.


How very sad for your sister's friend.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.

Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.

Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

stunning Sonja; love the colors and coordination & pattern on the sweater


Swedenme said:


> Here you are Sam


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

What a run around they gave you Liz. Don't think I'd hold my breath waiting for them to call though miracles do happen.


budasha said:


> When I came home yesterday, my garage door opener wouldn't work. I called the door company and they came this morning. We had some sort of power surge yesterday and it fried my motor. Not an expense I expected either. The repair man suggested I call the hydro and see if they would reimburse me because it was their fault. I called the local hydro office who said it wasn't their fault but that of Hydro One. They gave me a number to call. Hydro One told me to call their insurance adjuster. They told me to call my own hydro and get a letter from them telling me who caused the power outage. Then, in turn, I could contact them, get forms, send a copy of the letter and, maybe, get reimbursed. I called my hydro and was referred to a supervisor who wasn't available. I left a message and it's been 2 hours and no call. Do you think I might get some response???? I'm beginning to think it's unlikely. There are 4 of us here that have had this problem so hopefully the others will call as well. It has not been a good day so far.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Bonnie those were my thoughts too!....Change it slight????....You are amazing Sonja! Own it girlfriend!


Bonnie7591 said:


> You changed it "slightly"????????you are amazing


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto!


budasha said:


> Happy Anniversary. Hope you celebrate in style.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

liz - i couldn't find the one on yummly but hope this one will suffice. --- sam

Carrot-Parsnip Soup with Parsnip Chips

RECIPE BY COOKING LIGHT December 2004
6 servings (serving size: 1 1/3 cups soup, about 2 teaspoons parsnip chips, and 1/2 teaspoon chives)

Ingredients
2 tablespoons olive oil, divided
2 1/2 cups chopped yellow onion
3 cups coarsely chopped parsnip (about 1 pound)
3 cups water
2 1/2 cups coarsely chopped carrot (about 1 pound)
2 (14-ounce) cans fat-free, less-sodium chicken broth
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/4 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/2 cup (1/8-inch-thick) slices parsnip
1 tablespoon chopped fresh chives

How to Make It
1. Heat 1 teaspoon oil in a Dutch oven over medium heat. Add the onion, and cook 10 minutes or until tender, stirring occasionally. 
2. Add chopped parsnip, water, carrot, and broth; bring to a boil. Reduce heat, and simmer 50 minutes or until vegetables are tender. Remove from heat; let stand 5 minutes.
3. Place half of carrot mixture in a blender; process until smooth. Pour pureed carrot mixture in a large bowl. Repeat procedure with remaining carrot mixture. Stir in salt and pepper.
4. Heat remaining 5 teaspoons oil in a small saucepan over medium-high heat. Add parsnip slices; cook 5 minutes or until lightly browned, turning occasionally. Drain on paper towels. Sprinkle parsnip chips and chives over soup.

Note: Stir in more water or broth if you prefer a thinner consistency.

Nutritional Information: Calories 159 - Calories from fat 28% - Fat 4.9g - Sat fat 0.7g - Monofat 3.4g - Polyfat 0.6g - Protein 3.7g - Carbohydrate 26.4g - Fiber 6.4g - Cholesterol 0.0mg - Iron 0.8mg - Sodium 388mg - Calcium 61mg

http://www.myrecipes.com/recipe/carrot-parsnip-soup-with-parsnip-chips


budasha said:


> Sounds good. I saw this recipe on "Yummly" but didn't bookmark it.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> It's our 39th on Saturday , 3 life sentences ????


Hi, Ho, Ho and I bet you wouldn't miss one of them, lol! (Life sentences I mean). ????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

an early happy 39th anniversary sonja. i wonder if dh would agree to the 3 live sentences. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> It's our 39th on Saturday , 3 life sentences ????


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!

Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha’s had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sharon, glad you could visit your sister and her wife and plane travel was easy. Also glad David fixed things needing repairs while you were gone. Sad about your sisters friend. Sadder that fear can cost a life. 

Sonja, happy 39th Anniversary.


----------



## pammie1234 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think I'm caught up! Everyone has been chatty, but I wasn't on at all yesterday, so I had double today!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Thats not too many beads- they look really nice on it.


Thank you Margaret, I started the heel today in the car, haven't gotten back to it yet, but will as soon as I eat dinner and I think.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

budasha said:


> It does for sure.


I have some widowed friends and if one has a first meeting with someone met on line, some of them are at the next table in case aid is needed.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


Nancy Marchant is the guru of brioche. I think you'll love that book. The yarn and photo of you and your cousin is great.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha's had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


That's a fanastic achievement.


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

Mine's still simmering on the stove. Here's mine:

4 Tablespoons of Butter
1 large onion, chopped
3 cloves garlic, chopped
1 lb of carrots, chopped
2 large parsnips, chopped
1 Tablespoon grated fresh ginger
1 teaspoon grated orange zest
2 1/2 cups vegetable stock
1/2 cup cream
salt and pepper
Fresh cilantro sprigs to garnish.

Melt the butter in a large pan over low heat. Add onion and garlic, stirring, for 3 minutes, until slightly softened.
Add the carrots and parsnips, cover the pan and cook stirring occasionally, for about 15 minutes or until vegetables have softened a little.

Stir in ginger, orange zest and stock. Bring to the boil, then reduce the heat, cover the pan and simmer for 30-35 minutes, till the vegetables are tender. Remove the soup from the heat and cool for 10 minutes.

Transfer the soup to a food processor or blender and process until smooth. Return the soup to the rinsed-out pan, stir in the cream and season with salt and pepper.
Warm through gently over low heat.

Remove from the heat and ladle into soup bowls. Garnish each bowl with pepper and a sprig of cilantro and serve.

I don't add the salt as I believe there is more than enough in the vegetable stock and as I haven't any cilantro I will be using parsley.
Just picked the parsley from my garden, ha! Will attach a photo in a min.
Mmmmmm, tastes delicious too! Ã°ÂÂÂÃ°ÂÂÂ


----------



## kiwifrau (Jan 2, 2013)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have some widowed friends and if one has a first meeting with someone met on line, some of them are at the next table in case aid is needed.


Great idea!


----------



## lovecrafts (Oct 20, 2012)

Yum


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> After my Mom lost her second husband to the harshness of the Iowa farm life (not a happy union), she moved to FL and said she'd never get involved with another man. She was very cynical by then and believed the male motivation was either looking for a nurse or a purse and she was going to be neither. I think those last years of being involved in quilting, travel groups and theater were her best ever.


I totally understand how she felt. I've said most are looking for a mama...met a couple like that, too. :sm25:


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope all are doing well. I haven't read any of the posts as of yet. Will post pictures later, got home last night. I stayed over a month and while I was gone DH (David) finally fixed most of the things that were broken and needed repair Yeah! I was able to find a straight through flight plus wheelchair, it made the trip much easier on me. My sister, Mary and I went to Springfield,Ill. to the State capital. Seen Abraham Lincoln home, library and tomb. We need to go back since we didn't see everything.
> My sister's friend is dying of cancer. She lives 5 houses away and she is keeping my sister and her wife Mary hoping. We make extra food to take to her. My sister Kathy is so stressed and I tried to be the comic relief. She is very upset with her friend because her friend could have prevented or maybe prolonged her life. She had cervical cancer which all know she has the gene for breast cancer and she always said that but when my sister reminded her every year of going to get a mammogram she would complain it hurts ( what for a couple of seconds). Then Sis found out she noticed the lump at least a year ago until it was the size of a grapefruit. She finally went to the Dr.and then it's been crazy. She won't go for chemo, radiation. Then a month and a half ago she broke her arm and it of course won't heal because she has cancer in all her bones, spine. It's all so sad and senseless. This is a woman that is so smart ( and lets you know it ) can be so stupid.
> Well, I guess I went on too long sorry.
> Have a wonderful day. I need to unpack a little by little. Take care.


Oh, Sharon. I'm glad you had a good trip but how terrible for your sister and her friend. I hope she can find some comfort and peace.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


Happy you had fun--and you're looking like a wisp of a gal these days! That yarn looks yummy and the book also looks familiar...wonder if I've looked at it or if I actually have it somewhere?! I really need to go through my bookshelf...


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha's had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


CONGRATULATIONS! That is truly fabulous.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


That is great, Gwen! lovely new figure! Beautiful yarns.
Hope the sinus infection subsides! (quickly)


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

And I will say happy anniversary to Sonja and DH, hope all with issues get them resolved (especially bureaucratic tangles, ugh), and hope those under the weather heal soon.

Busy at work again today--made enchiladas for supper--and now need to sort my projects. I got a good bit done on the crochet project at the doc's office and so need to finish it, then do some hand sewing to polish up the last of the things to go into the box. I still haven't started DD#2's elephant--don't have any suitable fabric (of course!) for the body itself but it has a cute little dress to go with that I'm sure I have something for (I will put a patchwork together if not). I think I have found a pattern that will work.

Last night I saw my literal "dream house" again--that is, I've dreamed about this house more than once, though I'm sure I've never been in it in real life...it's very cute! If ever I do come across it, I think I shall have to live there! I have recurring dreams from time to time, so it's not that unusual, but I would like to know where it is. LOL I also found a white feather right in front of the door yesterday morning. Feathers come to me often, but this is the first time I've had a completely white one turn up. I've never seen a white bird around here, either. Curious.

Now need to wash dishes.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Sorlenna & Julie for the compliment. Belly really flappy & wrinkled but nobody except DH sees that and compared to how 
much better I feel it is well worth the way it looks. Hopefully the exercise (once I start) will help some too. I have heard that Marchant is the Queen of Brioche so am excited about the book and I also have another Craftsy class she teaches so maybe, just maybe,
I will be able to learn it. The shop owner also said that trying to do it in the round, which is what I was attempting, will be much easier if I master it flat first. We shall see.....just another adventure.


Sorlenna said:


> Happy you had fun--and you're looking like a wisp of a gal these days! That yarn looks yummy and the book also looks familiar...wonder if I've looked at it or if I actually have it somewhere?! I really need to go through my bookshelf...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I sometimes wonder whether it is hugely different today or just that we hear about it more now. And with increasing populations there will be more as well. But it sure seems that things are a lot worse.
> 
> I was attacked once before I knew David so over 35 years ago (nothing happened but it could well have done if someone hadn't heard something and rang the police).


Being attacked is bad enough, I'm glad nothing else happened.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It sure is! Wish I was still sleeping now. I stayed up until 1 our time. Had to get up and call the mechanic. The truck had a bad wheel bearing, which was fixed last week. My Expedition also has one. We got there after they closed yesterday to leave it for them to work on today. Had to call to tell them how to get the keys. Of course they didn't answer! Left my number and waiting for them to call me back.


Wheel bearings are no fun, David has put new ones on the vehicles a time or two.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I also finished these socks today. Yarn is from my favourite Indie dyer here in Adelaide. The sock pattern is my basic toe-up pattern (in my workshop) with the stitch pattern (which doesn't really show up) being from Traffic Island Socks on Ravelry. It is a 2 row pattern with one row knit! So a good one to take out with me as the one row is easily remembered and easy to tell what you are due to do next.
> 
> Sorry the photo is only in Ravelry, not on my phone. I will see if I can play around it like the Facebook picture the other day.
> Why not just put in the Ravelry link?
> https://www.ravelry.com/projects/darowil/traffic-island-socks-2


Those are great, I love the sparkles too. :sm24:


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

*Gwen*, you look absolutely gorgeous!!!

Hooray for you, girlfriend.

Ohio Joy


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Sam..glad you are up and running the show again! 

Thanks for the gluten free bread link...my daughter is gluten free and to buy the bread in the store is really expensive.

I think I will do the Morning Glory Muffins as they are dairy free...granddaughter is allergic to anything dairy...that is a real challenge when baking, have to substitute vegan margarine and almond or soy milk for any dairy ingredients. 

June


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> :sm06:


I have no earthly idea what I was going to comment on on this post. lol 
Oh well, hi Tami. :sm12: :sm09:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Gordon sounds more like Gorden and the Gor is too hard. Hasn't got G yet so Grandma is either Mum Ma or Nanma


Awe!!!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> They are even making it look like candy to get the younger ones hooked now ???? I worry about the grandkids. I hope the boys are smart enough not to take it. It's a good thing Arriana sticks so close to her mom. Some even look like the gummy bear candy.


Yes, unfortunately parents have to have conversations with young children that they shouldn't have to have just because there are idiots out there. It's sad, very sad.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> It is hard- Mum had 9 of us, me at 15 and the youngest at only 2 1/2 when Dad died. I asked Mum once about finding someone else and she said no-one would want her and 9 kids! Think she had a good point there. :sm02:
> Also she had no desire to find anyone else. Some of her years with Dad were hard going and she relished her own space (and still does).


And the poor thing might have ended up with a couple more babies, I can't blame her either. :sm06:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have some widowed friends and if one has a first meeting with someone met on line, some of them are at the next table in case aid is needed.


Brilliant!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I think that quite often. I don't think we had the media coverage then that we have now. Even with the news on tv growing up, I don't remember seeing things like we do today. We just had local news unless it was something huge like Kennedy's assassination. There is a much mire world wide coverage now that we didn't have. And then we add to it with social media. Makes you wonder how many things are copy cat incidents.


I agree, I think that the constant bombardment of news from everywhere and then social media make it look like there are so many more incidents that before, and then I think that there are those who would never have committed crimes if they hadn't seen that others had. 
I think that when someone commits a crime of any kind, they shouldn't show their face or name until after they've been convicted and then only if necessary, so that they get no seconds of fame for harming others.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, thank you. 
Sorlenna, thank you.
Gwen, scrumptious yarn and interesting book. I haven’t tried brioche yet.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yikes! I guess I was more sheltered than I thought!


LOL!! I always new where the drugs were but I never had that need, I like to be in control too much to zone out on coke or anything, I did smoke a little weed in high school, but not much and that was pretty much the end of it, no sense doing something that just puts you to sleep since I've never had a problem falling asleep even standing up. lolol
Drives me crazy that kids don't like anyone telling them what to do but then start doing drugs that "tell them what to do and when", and they are picky about what they eat and where but then put chemicals in their bodies that can kill you because they are toxic on their own, let alone mixed together. It's just so stupid.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And I've lost about 30lbs this year. Sure is hard work. Can't imagine losing more than twice what i have done. No wonder Gwen has so much more energy. I'm about 2/3 of the way to where I hope to end up (just within a normal BMI. Don't think I could face losing even more).


30lbs is not chump change, good work Margaret, especially as there was that period of time you were so under the weather.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> There is absolutely no point in bringing him here- it would only disrupt him- and present him with something he genuinely does not know- whereas back in 2013 when the nephew died being in my old house he just fell back into his old routine. My friend Geraldine who has some 40 years experience as a Clinical Psychologist often working with families, suggested that I ask for quarterly checks on how he is doing. I like the idea of seeing if mediation might work- but not entirely sure how cooperative someone like Lupe actually would be.


I would think that quarterly reports should easily be granted, and definitely not out of order.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sorlenna & Julie for the compliment. Belly really flappy & wrinkled but nobody except DH sees that and compared to how
> much better I feel it is well worth the way it looks. Hopefully the exercise (once I start) will help some too. I have heard that Marchant is the Queen of Brioche so am excited about the book and I also have another Craftsy class she teaches so maybe, just maybe,
> I will be able to learn it. The shop owner also said that trying to do it in the round, which is what I was attempting, will be much easier if I master it flat first. We shall see.....just another adventure.


She's absolutely spot on that learning it on a flat piece is much easier. Takes a bit of concentration.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I will say happy anniversary to Sonja and DH, hope all with issues get them resolved (especially bureaucratic tangles, ugh), and hope those under the weather heal soon.
> 
> Busy at work again today--made enchiladas for supper--and now need to sort my projects. I got a good bit done on the crochet project at the doc's office and so need to finish it, then do some hand sewing to polish up the last of the things to go into the box. I still haven't started DD#2's elephant--don't have any suitable fabric (of course!) for the body itself but it has a cute little dress to go with that I'm sure I have something for (I will put a patchwork together if not). I think I have found a pattern that will work.
> 
> ...


Sounds like you're receiving messages from beyond! Feathers are signs and the dream definitely. I used to dream about a house when I was a child, and a man laughing across a green fence. That's this house and our neighbour!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha's had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


Sending a big cheer for your sobriety. Makes for a happier life. Jack was sober 27 years when he died on Oct. 4 three years ago. Talked to his daughter tonight; she was having a really hard day. I find I am not so sad, just grateful for the wonderful years we had.


----------



## jheiens (Jan 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I always new where the drugs were but I never had that need, I like to be in control too much to zone out on coke or anything, I did smoke a little weed in high school, but not much and that was pretty much the end of it, no sense doing something that just puts you to sleep since I've never had a problem falling asleep even standing up. lolol
> Drives me crazy that kids don't like anyone telling them what to do but then start doing drugs that "tell them what to do and when", and they are picky about what they eat and where but then put chemicals in their bodies that can kill you because they are toxic on their own, let alone mixed together. It's just so stupid.


I've had a number of users tell me, after they've had to be revived, that they were not afraid because their dealers hadn't killed them yet! :sm20: :sm20: :sm20: :sm20:

Street slang would say, ''No sh_ _, Sherlock. And how would you know if they had?''

It is unbelievable that the focus market for the dealers are the ones dying from the ''product'' being pushed. Our county is among those having the greatest numbers of ODs and deaths in recent months for the whole state of Ohio. And otherwise intelligent adults can't or won't fight the attraction of the drug use to keep a life worth living--for themselves if not for those who love and care about them.

Ohio Joy :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

budasha said:


> I called again but the emergency response was on so I sent an email. I got a telephone call within a few minutes. His story is that I should write a letter to him with all the details, enclose a copy of my invoice and he will contact their insurance co. No guarantee that I will be reimbursed.


Well, at least you got an answer.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> It's our 39th on Saturday , 3 life sentences ????


Happy Anniversary before my sieve of a brain forgets!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy hump day y'all. lol
> It's a decent day out there, 63f or so for the high, a decent breeze, but not cold or wet.
> Marla and I went to paint ceramics this morning, then to the store and home, but then I went down to the basement to put a latch on the closet door, and then swept up down in the cat area, took out a bunch of trash, including the old cat tree that was falling apart, it looks like a new room down there. Now I need to do the other side of the garage that has all the boxes and holiday decorations, as well as the yarn and everything stacked in there, at least the yarn is on pretty well already taken care of.
> I had to stop for a late lunch and decided that tomorrow I'll start again after hair appointments.
> Now to get caught up.


It was in the low 80's here. 73 at 9:45pm. You got a lot accomplished!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope all are doing well. I haven't read any of the posts as of yet. Will post pictures later, got home last night. I stayed over a month and while I was gone DH (David) finally fixed most of the things that were broken and needed repair Yeah! I was able to find a straight through flight plus wheelchair, it made the trip much easier on me. My sister, Mary and I went to Springfield,Ill. to the State capital. Seen Abraham Lincoln home, library and tomb. We need to go back since we didn't see everything.
> My sister's friend is dying of cancer. She lives 5 houses away and she is keeping my sister and her wife Mary hoping. We make extra food to take to her. My sister Kathy is so stressed and I tried to be the comic relief. She is very upset with her friend because her friend could have prevented or maybe prolonged her life. She had cervical cancer which all know she has the gene for breast cancer and she always said that but when my sister reminded her every year of going to get a mammogram she would complain it hurts ( what for a couple of seconds). Then Sis found out she noticed the lump at least a year ago until it was the size of a grapefruit. She finally went to the Dr.and then it's been crazy. She won't go for chemo, radiation. Then a month and a half ago she broke her arm and it of course won't heal because she has cancer in all her bones, spine. It's all so sad and senseless. This is a woman that is so smart ( and lets you know it ) can be so stupid.
> Well, I guess I went on too long sorry.
> Have a wonderful day. I need to unpack a little by little. Take care.


Sorry to hear about your friend. Glad you got an easy flight home and DH got so much fixed.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


A very lovely photo of you and your cousin. Have you already decided what you're going to knit with that beautiful yarn? That is a gorgeous pattern on the front of your book. Is that in your future?


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


2 beautiful ladies!
Beautiful yarn, and now I know what brioche knitting looks like. There is, or was, the Knitters Knitch in Marquette Michigan that I absolutely loved! I'm not sure they are spelled the same, though.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

thewren said:


> liz - i couldn't find the one on yummly but hope this one will suffice. --- sam
> 
> Carrot-Parsnip Soup with Parsnip Chips
> 
> ...


That will do very well, Sam, and quite easy. Thank you. I love parsnips but not everyone does.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha's had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


Happy Anniversary! Congratulations!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha's had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


Congratulations on your 41st anniversary. :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have some widowed friends and if one has a first meeting with someone met on line, some of them are at the next table in case aid is needed.


Great idea!


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have some widowed friends and if one has a first meeting with someone met on line, some of them are at the next table in case aid is needed.


That's a good idea.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Mine's still simmering on the stove. Here's mine:
> 
> 4 Tablespoons of Butter
> 1 large onion, chopped
> ...


Thanks for your recipe. It looks delicious.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sounds like you're receiving messages from beyond! Feathers are signs and the dream definitely. I used to dream about a house when I was a child, and a man laughing across a green fence. That's this house and our neighbour!


Wow! I guess I should get looking, then! LOL


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> And I will say happy anniversary to Sonja and DH, hope all with issues get them resolved (especially bureaucratic tangles, ugh), and hope those under the weather heal soon.
> 
> Busy at work again today--made enchiladas for supper--and now need to sort my projects. I got a good bit done on the crochet project at the doc's office and so need to finish it, then do some hand sewing to polish up the last of the things to go into the box. I still haven't started DD#2's elephant--don't have any suitable fabric (of course!) for the body itself but it has a cute little dress to go with that I'm sure I have something for (I will put a patchwork together if not). I think I have found a pattern that will work.
> 
> ...


I have reoccurring dreams also, but none like that! I hope you find it. As to the feather, someone is letting you know they are watching over you. What a blessing and comfort!


----------



## gavi (Apr 22, 2017)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha's had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


Congratulations!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wheel bearings are no fun, David has put new ones on the vehicles a time or two.


Especially since I have a 2 wheel drive and not a 4 wheel drive. Of course no one had the part in stock. Soooo, I spent the day without a car for nothing. It goes back tomorrow afternoon to be fixed on Friday. And it better be done or I will be pissed!!!!Best everyone plug their ears Friday afternoon, just in case. If it isn't finished there will be some VERY unladylike words coming out of my mouth! Very loudly! And found out our friend no longer works there as of 2 weeks ago. If I had known that, it would not be fixed there. Not because the other guy isn't good, but because I prefer our friend do it.
It took half a day for him to return my call, after several calls on my part.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have no earthly idea what I was going to comment on on this post. lol
> Oh well, hi Tami. :sm12: :sm09:


???? Hi back!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Yes, unfortunately parents have to have conversations with young children that they shouldn't have to have just because there are idiots out there. It's sad, very sad.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, I think that the constant bombardment of news from everywhere and then social media make it look like there are so many more incidents that before, and then I think that there are those who would never have committed crimes if they hadn't seen that others had.
> I think that when someone commits a crime of any kind, they shouldn't show their face or name until after they've been convicted and then only if necessary, so that they get no seconds of fame for harming others.


Agreed


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Those are exquisite Kaye Jo. Do you think you will continue with the beads down the entire leg portion?


I've finished the leg on sock 1 and working on heel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I always new where the drugs were but I never had that need, I like to be in control too much to zone out on coke or anything, I did smoke a little weed in high school, but not much and that was pretty much the end of it, no sense doing something that just puts you to sleep since I've never had a problem falling asleep even standing up. lolol
> Drives me crazy that kids don't like anyone telling them what to do but then start doing drugs that "tell them what to do and when", and they are picky about what they eat and where but then put chemicals in their bodies that can kill you because they are toxic on their own, let alone mixed together. It's just so stupid.


Absolutely. And just smelling weed that someone else smoked gives me migraines. Hate being out somewhere and getting a whiff of it. And not legal here, even medically yet.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 30lbs is not chump change, good work Margaret, especially as there was that period of time you were so under the weather.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

machriste said:


> Sending a big cheer for your sobriety. Makes for a happier life. Jack was sober 27 years when he died on Oct. 4 three years ago. Talked to his daughter tonight; she was having a really hard day. I find I am not so sad, just grateful for the wonderful years we had.


Hugs


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have reoccurring dreams also, but none like that! I hope you find it. As to the feather, someone is letting you know they are watching over you. What a blessing and comfort!


So pleased you agree, was unsure if I should comment as this is venturing into spiritual matters. A blessing indeed to receive these things.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've finished the leg on sock 1 and working on heel.


Oooo! That's pretty! Reminds me of peacock feathers.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

KateB said:


> Same here, my pal & I (aged about 10) were having a picnic in some woods not far from our homes and were approached by a man who, seeing us eating bananas, told us he "had a banana we would like!" We had the sense to run and didn't stop until we got home. However we never told our parents as we thought (probably rightly) that they wouldn't let us out again - a mistake, as I realise now, but there were no attacks on young girls around that time, so hopefully he was a pervert who got his kicks from frightening kids without touching them. We had so much more freedom than kids nowadays, as long as you turned up at mealtimes and your parents had an idea of where you were we were pretty free to roam around where we liked. Can you imagine letting 2 ten year old girls picnic alone in some woods now?!!


We always used to watch out for each other when out and about, and would never have gotten close enough to a stranger to be grabbed unless totally unavoidable. Living on the Navy base, we were pretty well protected and then in Glennallen, we lived in the front row of mobile homes, the row behind us was *all* state troopers so we were probably the safest kids around, playing out at all hours in summer was never a worry.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank goodness I remembered I had the amoxicillian (sp?); it seems to have knocked out the sinus infection very quickly.
> Feeling great now (Wed. morning) and I'm still in N.C. Will head home mid afternoon. Only about a 2 hour drive so a nice trip through the mountains. IF I can, I'll take some pictures. The leaves have NOT started to turn much but it is such a nice drive; very curvy through the mountains though so not able to stop much to take photos. Going to go search out some possible yarn shops that I found using the app YarnLocator but will call first since I've found using it that just as often the shops have closed. Supposedly there are 4 withing 20-25 minutes of my cousin's home.


Great! 
Hope you gave Marianne a hug for all of us if you stopped for a visit. Hope you found some great yarn.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> :sm09: ....just can't see David wearing these.... :sm09:


LOL!! If they I put them in his clothes bag for on the road, he probably would. :sm16: 
He'd figure no one was going to see them anyway. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Off to do a little grocery shopping as I desperately need milk and eggs.
> Caught a terrible virus a couple of weeks back and still have days where all I want to do is rest, but each day feeling stronger, just amazed at how this virus really took all my energy from me. Must be old age, but like I said am feeling a million times better.
> 
> Hopefully this afternoon I'm going to paint the last 3 doors at my friends house, I've been trying to do this for months it seems but always seems something interferes. Then his whole house will be finished. Next he's replacing windows and patio doors as a couple of them seem to collect humidity between the 2 panels. My house has all new windows so I am lucky there.
> ...


Groceries are good, virus's not so much, I hope it's completely gone soon. 
Thanks, they are fun aren't they?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> I have reoccurring dreams also, but none like that! I hope you find it. As to the feather, someone is letting you know they are watching over you. What a blessing and comfort!


The problem is that I don't know what it looks like from the outside... I only see the inside in the dream. Heh.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> The two people I spoke with were most sympathetic of my predicament. I explained how close it was to his birthday. Which for me in many ways has been the catalyst. I need to stand firmer against madam and her tantrums.


It really helps that you are not in so much pain anymore, it's much easier to stand firm and just to deal with things in general when you aren't in excruciating pain.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've finished the leg on sock 1 and working on heel.


It just keeps getting better! Love it.


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've finished the leg on sock 1 and working on heel.


Looks very elegant.


----------



## Railyn (Apr 2, 2013)

I don't have time to read but will let you know what is happening. As mentioned again, Ray has been in Medical ICU with his blood sugar over 500. They had him on IV insulin and that has to be done in an ICU setting. His blood sugar is down and he may have been moved to a regular room. Our kids made arrangements and he is going directly to rehab with the idea of going to long term care. The time in rehab will give us time to get our finances in order concerning his VA disability. Then Tuesday morning I was getting ready to go to the hospital and I felt a "knot" in my chest so I called 911 and ended up in the hospital myself. They did a good heart work-up and saw no problem. I spent the night in the hospital and had a stress test today. I am happy to think that it was "just stress" and not a heart attack. I came home this afternoon and am very tired. Sleep is not a resting thing in the hospital but I was happy to be there. 
thank you for your prayers, hugs and thoughts.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


I'm glad you had a nice trip, you sure are looking good.
Pretty yarn can't wait to see what you create. That scarf on the cover is sure pretty


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The problem is that I don't know what it looks like from the outside... I only see the inside in the dream. Heh.


Hopefully you will get to see both so you can find it!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really helps that you are not in so much pain anymore, it's much easier to stand firm and just to deal with things in general when you aren't in excruciating pain.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I don't have time to read but will let you know what is happening. As mentioned again, Ray has been in Medical ICU with his blood sugar over 500. They had him on IV insulin and that has to be done in an ICU setting. His blood sugar is down and he may have been moved to a regular room. Our kids made arrangements and he is going directly to rehab with the idea of going to long term care. The time in rehab will give us time to get our finances in order concerning his VA disability. Then Tuesday morning I was getting ready to go to the hospital and I felt a "knot" in my chest so I called 911 and ended up in the hospital myself. They did a good heart work-up and saw no problem. I spent the night in the hospital and had a stress test today. I am happy to think that it was "just stress" and not a heart attack. I came home this afternoon and am very tired. Sleep is not a resting thing in the hospital but I was happy to be there.
> thank you for your prayers, hugs and thoughts.


Prayers for you both


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Machriste, 27 years is wonderful sobriety. I’m sad his daughter is sad but can understand conflicted feelings. Alcoholism affects the entire family. I’m glad you can treasure your years together. Thank you for big cheer. Hugs.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sonja & DH, happy anniversary but isn't a life sentence 20 yrs?, if so only 2 of them????????
Joy congratulations on 41 yrs sober, wow, an accomplishment.
Sharon so nice your DH got so much done while you were gone. Great you had a fun time with your sister but so sad about her friend, I hope she can at least have good pain control but a shame fear got her to such a place when she could have had a better outcome.

Rookie, great your friends are "backup" for one another for online dating, so much safer.

I got another batch of tomatoes canned today & spent the afternoon in the garden moving the manure around, putting away hoses,etc & cleaning up some perennials. Lots more to do but a good start


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Junelouise said:


> Sam..glad you are up and running the show again!
> 
> Thanks for the gluten free bread link...my daughter is gluten free and to buy the bread in the store is really expensive.
> 
> ...


I made the morning glory muffins & like them but DH wasn't thrilled, if it's healthy he won't like it????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????my neighbor says that how you keep your immune system in good condition ????


LOL!! That would do it! :sm23:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. I've just said goodbye to Stu as he heads off to Aussie for the big car racing weekend at Bathurst.
> A warning to our Aussie friends, there's a whole plane load of petrol heads, coming over today, you may want to alert border security Lol!
> Gwen, warmest congratulations on your terrific weight loss????
> KayeJo. Love the socks and the beading is wonderful, really gives them a special look.
> ...


Safe travels for Stu and the group, hope they have a fantastic trip. 
Thank you, I am enjoying them.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

OhioJoy, so sad for those affected by drugs. Horrible, horrible. I am so grateful I never got into drugs. I think what saved me was allergic reaction to several prescribed meds and marrying at 18! 
Tami, thank you.
Liz, thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's really scary. I never even heard of such things when I was young but when I was in high school we had a creepy phys.ed teacher, one of the girls twisted her ankle & he offered to put an elastic bandage on it. He started rubbing up her leg, good thing it was Jean as she was very outspoken & started screaming rape at the top of her lungs, most of us would have sat there dumbfound. He was gone at the end of that school year, thank goodness


Good on June, I'd have probably done the same thing, my mom and dad had me pretty well prepared for something like that without telling me. I have an uncle that my parents never let me alone with, I found out when I was older why, but he was too afraid of my mom to touch me anyway. I don't know what happened between them but he never crossed her, he is my dad's brother, of course dad would have killed him too so that was probably a good motivator too, and of course I was the child that if you said don't tell, I told. lol I hated secrets as a child, if you didn't want someone to know, don't do something stupid, especially in front of or to me.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've had a number of users tell me, after they've had to be revived, that they were not afraid because their dealers hadn't killed them yet! :sm20: :sm20: :sm20: :sm20:
> 
> Street slang would say, ''No sh_ _, Sherlock. And how would you know if they had?''
> 
> ...


It just boggles the mind it has such a hold on people.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im with your mum I would never marry again Its took me all this time to get this one trained ????


LOL!! I'm right there with you, but then that's the advantage of marrying a younger man, more trainable. :sm23: 
That's my story and I'm sticking to it. lol


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

budasha said:


> That will do very well, Sam, and quite easy. Thank you. I love parsnips but not everyone does.


I've tried to like them but they just won't go down????????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, a murderer?! I'm glad that did not go any further. :sm06:[/quot]
> ...


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I came home yesterday, my garage door opener wouldn't work. I called the door company and they came this morning. We had some sort of power surge yesterday and it fried my motor. Not an expense I expected either. The repair man suggested I call the hydro and see if they would reimburse me because it was their fault. I called the local hydro office who said it wasn't their fault but that of Hydro One. They gave me a number to call. Hydro One told me to call their insurance adjuster. They told me to call my own hydro and get a letter from them telling me who caused the power outage. Then, in turn, I could contact them, get forms, send a copy of the letter and, maybe, get reimbursed. I called my hydro and was referred to a supervisor who wasn't available. I left a message and it's been 2 hours and no call. Do you think I might get some response???? I'm beginning to think it's unlikely. There are 4 of us here that have had this problem so hopefully the others will call as well. It has not been a good day so far.


I sure hope you get some resolution, preferably some reimbursement.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gavi, thank you. I see you joined in April. Welcome from a fellow Californian.
Tami, agree, hope your car is fixed Friday. We are at an age when we can’t drive out of town together. I won’t ride with him driving and he won’t ride with me driving! A sadness in my life as kids live in San Diego, Grass Valley and Napa and as we live in an isolated desert town we are stuck. I will still drive to kids but it will be alone and not in winter. Just makes one grateful for having a car.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Indeed- the stuff of many misunderstandings!


 :sm23:


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've finished the leg on sock 1 and working on heel.


I really like that, beautiful


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thank you Sorlenna & Julie for the compliment. Belly really flappy & wrinkled but nobody except DH sees that and compared to how
> much better I feel it is well worth the way it looks. Hopefully the exercise (once I start) will help some too. I have heard that Marchant is the Queen of Brioche so am excited about the book and I also have another Craftsy class she teaches so maybe, just maybe,
> I will be able to learn it. The shop owner also said that trying to do it in the round, which is what I was attempting, will be much easier if I master it flat first. We shall see.....just another adventure.


 :sm24:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

KayeJo, your sock is really pretty.
Marilyn, glad Ray will be discharged to rehab. You have had so much stress over a long time of Ray’s illness. Hope you can catch up on sleep, rest and time with grands and friends.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I would think that quarterly reports should easily be granted, and definitely not out of order.


I hope so- I have been a bit exhausted most of today- maybe tomorrow I will get some action on finding the website, printing the application and so on.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope all are doing well. I haven't read any of the posts as of yet. Will post pictures later, got home last night. I stayed over a month and while I was gone DH (David) finally fixed most of the things that were broken and needed repair Yeah! I was able to find a straight through flight plus wheelchair, it made the trip much easier on me. My sister, Mary and I went to Springfield,Ill. to the State capital. Seen Abraham Lincoln home, library and tomb. We need to go back since we didn't see everything.
> My sister's friend is dying of cancer. She lives 5 houses away and she is keeping my sister and her wife Mary hoping. We make extra food to take to her. My sister Kathy is so stressed and I tried to be the comic relief. She is very upset with her friend because her friend could have prevented or maybe prolonged her life. She had cervical cancer which all know she has the gene for breast cancer and she always said that but when my sister reminded her every year of going to get a mammogram she would complain it hurts ( what for a couple of seconds). Then Sis found out she noticed the lump at least a year ago until it was the size of a grapefruit. She finally went to the Dr.and then it's been crazy. She won't go for chemo, radiation. Then a month and a half ago she broke her arm and it of course won't heal because she has cancer in all her bones, spine. It's all so sad and senseless. This is a woman that is so smart ( and lets you know it ) can be so stupid.
> Well, I guess I went on too long sorry.
> Have a wonderful day. I need to unpack a little by little. Take care.


Hi Sharon, was thinking of you with all the goings on in LV, and hoping you were well, good to hear you've had a good trip, rather stressful time for your poor sister and her wife with caring for their friend. Her anger is understandable, how hard is it to take precautionary measures and then to wait until it's so far gone. I think denial is a very powerful thing and then of course it usually goes up so to the brain and then there is no rationalizing with them. 
But on a happy note, WELCOME HOME, and wonderful that DH has gotten so much done while you were away, that had to be wonderful to come home to.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


Great yarn Gwen!
You are a mere sprig of yourself!! Lovely photo of the two of you. 
Glad that the infection is under control and great you had a refill available.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I don't have time to read but will let you know what is happening. As mentioned again, Ray has been in Medical ICU with his blood sugar over 500. They had him on IV insulin and that has to be done in an ICU setting. His blood sugar is down and he may have been moved to a regular room. Our kids made arrangements and he is going directly to rehab with the idea of going to long term care. The time in rehab will give us time to get our finances in order concerning his VA disability. Then Tuesday morning I was getting ready to go to the hospital and I felt a "knot" in my chest so I called 911 and ended up in the hospital myself. They did a good heart work-up and saw no problem. I spent the night in the hospital and had a stress test today. I am happy to think that it was "just stress" and not a heart attack. I came home this afternoon and am very tired. Sleep is not a resting thing in the hospital but I was happy to be there.
> thank you for your prayers, hugs and thoughts.


Sorry you ended up in hospital but with the stress you've been under its not surprising. I'm glad they are keeping Ray in hospital/rehab until you find a nursing home. Take care


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha's had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


*CONGRATULATIONS ON 41 YEARS!!!!!!!!!!!* That is wonderful and not easy.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> I have some widowed friends and if one has a first meeting with someone met on line, some of them are at the next table in case aid is needed.


That is a great idea!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I've finished the leg on sock 1 and working on heel.


It is looking really good, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Mine's still simmering on the stove. Here's mine:
> 
> 4 Tablespoons of Butter
> 1 large onion, chopped
> ...


Looks good, but I LOVE your dishes.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sorlenna, as a girl we would drive past a farm stand on way to West Hampton Beach. I don’t know why because we never stopped there and actually it was never opened when we passed. But it had a pull for me and I always liked seeing it and the acreage it was on. Well turns out Al bought that land and lived there, years later, with Gretchen and their kids! Strange. We sold our portion of the property about 2 years ago, that portion had the far Stand!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> It really helps that you are not in so much pain anymore, it's much easier to stand firm and just to deal with things in general when you aren't in excruciating pain.


Hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Sounds like you're receiving messages from beyond! Feathers are signs and the dream definitely. I used to dream about a house when I was a child, and a man laughing across a green fence. That's this house and our neighbour!


I used to have reoccurring dreams at least once a year until I was around 11 or 12, same dream every time, then it went to about once a year, now only occasionally, vivid and in color every time too. I still remember every detail.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

the colors were perfect. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Julie, I really liked the colours on this one


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

only you could change a pair of dungarees into this very cute dress and outfit. --- sam



Swedenme said:


> The dress came from a pattern for a pair of dungarees I just changed it slightly


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

jheiens said:


> I've had a number of users tell me, after they've had to be revived, that they were not afraid because their dealers hadn't killed them yet! :sm20: :sm20: :sm20: :sm20:
> 
> Street slang would say, ''No sh_ _, Sherlock. And how would you know if they had?''
> 
> ...


You know, there is no accounting for stupidity I guess. sheesh. 
I know some with chronic pain, if they can no longer get their pain meds (or those addicted to pain meds) will move up to the drugs they can get their hands on, but that just causes more pain and other problems, I just don't get the attraction. 
And pretty girls aren't going to be pretty very long doing those things as their teeth start to rot and they get sores all over. 
A family friend that is David's age and I were talking one day and she said that maybe it was vanity that kept her from trying that sh--, but she didn't want sores and her teeth rotting out of her head, I told her if vanity worked, she could be as vain as she wants, I'll back that all the way. lol


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

me too and not one is looking for anyone over 75. lol --- sam



Swedenme said:


> I'm getting ad's for dating sites for over 50ies now , no use to me as Im only 31 ????


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Especially since I have a 2 wheel drive and not a 4 wheel drive. Of course no one had the part in stock. Soooo, I spent the day without a car for nothing. It goes back tomorrow afternoon to be fixed on Friday. And it better be done or I will be pissed!!!!Best everyone plug their ears Friday afternoon, just in case. If it isn't finished there will be some VERY unladylike words coming out of my mouth! Very loudly! And found out our friend no longer works there as of 2 weeks ago. If I had known that, it would not be fixed there. Not because the other guy isn't good, but because I prefer our friend do it.
> It took half a day for him to return my call, after several calls on my part.


Oh man, well I sure hope that they get it done and on time. Too bad that you didn't know your friend wasn't working there though, now to find out where he is currently working for the next time(hopefully not anytime soon) that you need a repair.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> ???? Hi back!


We need a waving emoji on here. lolol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Absolutely. And just smelling weed that someone else smoked gives me migraines. Hate being out somewhere and getting a whiff of it. And not legal here, even medically yet.


I think it will be legal a lot of places sooner than later, but they need to make sure they have the laws set and then enforce them, especially anyone selling to minors needs to be hit hard right in the bank account, I don't think jail time will deter them but taking their money with a very very hefty fine, will make a good quick point, I'm talking thousands of dollars not hundreds.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Hopefully you will get to see both so you can find it!


I'll have to try lucid dreaming it so I will tell myself to go out into the front yard and look at it! :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Oooo! That's pretty! Reminds me of peacock feathers.


Thank you, it does, I hadn't looked at it that way. :sm24:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

good to see you sharon - glad you had a good visit with your sister. hope you did not let the friend be a downer. i feel bad for your sister getting so stressed over it.
--- sam



Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope all are doing well. I haven't read any of the posts as of yet. Will post pictures later, got home last night. I stayed over a month and while I was gone DH (David) finally fixed most of the things that were broken and needed repair Yeah! I was able to find a straight through flight plus wheelchair, it made the trip much easier on me. My sister, Mary and I went to Springfield,Ill. to the State capital. Seen Abraham Lincoln home, library and tomb. We need to go back since we didn't see everything.
> My sister's friend is dying of cancer. She lives 5 houses away and she is keeping my sister and her wife Mary hoping. We make extra food to take to her. My sister Kathy is so stressed and I tried to be the comic relief. She is very upset with her friend because her friend could have prevented or maybe prolonged her life. She had cervical cancer which all know she has the gene for breast cancer and she always said that but when my sister reminded her every year of going to get a mammogram she would complain it hurts ( what for a couple of seconds). Then Sis found out she noticed the lump at least a year ago until it was the size of a grapefruit. She finally went to the Dr.and then it's been crazy. She won't go for chemo, radiation. Then a month and a half ago she broke her arm and it of course won't heal because she has cancer in all her bones, spine. It's all so sad and senseless. This is a woman that is so smart ( and lets you know it ) can be so stupid.
> Well, I guess I went on too long sorry.
> Have a wonderful day. I need to unpack a little by little. Take care.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The problem is that I don't know what it looks like from the outside... I only see the inside in the dream. Heh.


LOL! You need to have a talk with your dream master and tell her to show you the outside and a street sign or at least town and state would help.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> It just keeps getting better! Love it.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

budasha said:


> Looks very elegant.


Thank you.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I don't have time to read but will let you know what is happening. As mentioned again, Ray has been in Medical ICU with his blood sugar over 500. They had him on IV insulin and that has to be done in an ICU setting. His blood sugar is down and he may have been moved to a regular room. Our kids made arrangements and he is going directly to rehab with the idea of going to long term care. The time in rehab will give us time to get our finances in order concerning his VA disability. Then Tuesday morning I was getting ready to go to the hospital and I felt a "knot" in my chest so I called 911 and ended up in the hospital myself. They did a good heart work-up and saw no problem. I spent the night in the hospital and had a stress test today. I am happy to think that it was "just stress" and not a heart attack. I came home this afternoon and am very tired. Sleep is not a resting thing in the hospital but I was happy to be there.
> thank you for your prayers, hugs and thoughts.


I'm glad you went in and had a full work up, very glad you are fine and nothing to worry about. I hope that everything works out well for getting Ray into long term care, I can't even imagine how hard this is for you, and your children also. 
HUGS


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that is lovely yarn gwen - what are you going to make with it? love the book - when are you going to start the pattern on the front? --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i meant life. duh



thewren said:


> an early happy 39th anniversary sonja. i wonder if dh would agree to the 3 live sentences. --- sam


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, as a girl we would drive past a farm stand on way to West Hampton Beach. I don't know why because we never stopped there and actually it was never opened when we passed. But it had a pull for me and I always liked seeing it and the acreage it was on. Well turns out Al bought that land and lived there, years later, with Gretchen and their kids! Strange. We sold our portion of the property about 2 years ago, that portion had the far Stand!


Serendipity! Well, perhaps. I don't really believe in coincidence but I can't think of the word I want. :sm02:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i missed that joy - what a great milestone. happy birthday for sure. --- sam



RookieRetiree said:


> That's a fanastic achievement.


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi KayeJo, thank you re the travelling hubby. He texted earlier to say he’s on the way to Bathurst. They landed at Sydney then go by coach for 4 more hours to Orange where they’re staying near Bathurst. I’ve had a busy day, went to visit a dear friend who has had a bad accident. While out walking last week she fell and shattered her elbow, and dislocated her jaw. Her hand is black with bruising, and will need new dentures as jaw is cracked too. So I put together a box of fresh fruits, coconut milk, and dates as she’s on liquid diet for 6 weeks. She’s going to be the smoothie queen. Her daughter is helping her and ailing dad.
She’s very capable, but told her call me if she needs help. 
I’m really tired after waking at 3am, so should sleep well tonight.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I've tried to like them but they just won't go down????????


I love parsnips, especially mashed with potatoes and in stew.


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> LOL! You need to have a talk with your dream master and tell her to show you the outside and a street sign or at least town and state would help.


Yep! I have a pretty good idea of the state, actually.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I really like that, beautiful


Thank you much.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> I hope so- I have been a bit exhausted most of today- maybe tomorrow I will get some action on finding the website, printing the application and so on.


One breath at a time Julie, one breath at a time, I imagine it all is a bit overwhelming again at this point and takes the energy out of you. 
HUGS!!!!!!


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I'm glad you went in and had a full work up, very glad you are fine and nothing to worry about. I hope that everything works out well for getting Ray into long term care, I can't even imagine how hard this is for you, and your children also.
> HUGS


I'll second that. Blessings, dear heart.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Gweniepooh said:


> stunning Sonja; love the colors and coordination & pattern on the sweater


Funny I was just looking at your picture and thinking the same about you Gwen , you look beautiful . Fit healthy and a lovely smile 
Your book looks interesting I haven't tried brioche knitting yet. Along with double knitting it's something I want to learn
Yarn is very pretty lovely colours


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> It is looking really good, Kaye Jo!


Thank you, now that I'm caught up here, I'll head to bed and hopefully have a finished sock sometime tomorrow to show, I've been typing here or I'd be done the heel. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll have to try lucid dreaming it so I will tell myself to go out into the front yard and look at it! :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Jacklou said:


> I'm here, just don't comment very much. Knitting a KAL scarf, Tunisian scarf, socks. Finished my "knockers" and another shawl.


That's been me the last couple of weeks. Too far behind to comment, but I do read. Looking forward to KP duty with you next year. Appreciate the link you sent me as well on the mesh.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> an early happy 39th anniversary sonja. i wonder if dh would agree to the 3 live sentences. --- sam


He always says I'm the best thing that ever happened to him and I say I know????


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> How precious these little girls are; Serena has grown so much! Sure can tell she loves Penelope.


Yes, that is one great picture. What sweet sisters. Hope they will be best friends for life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi KayeJo, thank you re the travelling hubby. He texted earlier to say he's on the way to Bathurst. They landed at Sydney then go by coach for 4 more hours to Orange where they're staying near Bathurst. I've had a busy day, went to visit a dear friend who has had a bad accident. While out walking last week she fell and shattered her elbow, and dislocated her jaw. Her hand is black with bruising, and will need new dentures as jaw is cracked too. So I put together a box of fresh fruits, coconut milk, and dates as she's on liquid diet for 6 weeks. She's going to be the smoothie queen. Her daughter is helping her and ailing dad.
> She's very capable, but told her call me if she needs help.
> I'm really tired after waking at 3am, so should sleep well tonight.


Ooh, I hope she has a quick and uneventful recovery. 
That is a good reason to be tired, a nap might be in order.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

welcome to the knitting tea party lovecrafts - we are so glad you stopped by for a cuppa and hope you had a good time and will visit us regularly whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



lovecrafts said:


> Yum


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep! I have a pretty good idea of the state, actually.


Well that narrows it down, a bit, unless of course it's Texas or Alaska. lolol :sm23:


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want to see the elephant when when you are finished please. what pattern are you using. --- sam



Sorlenna said:


> And I will say happy anniversary to Sonja and DH, hope all with issues get them resolved (especially bureaucratic tangles, ugh), and hope those under the weather heal soon.
> 
> Busy at work again today--made enchiladas for supper--and now need to sort my projects. I got a good bit done on the crochet project at the doc's office and so need to finish it, then do some hand sewing to polish up the last of the things to go into the box. I still haven't started DD#2's elephant--don't have any suitable fabric (of course!) for the body itself but it has a cute little dress to go with that I'm sure I have something for (I will put a patchwork together if not). I think I have found a pattern that will work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Ooh, I hope she has a quick and uneventful recovery.
> That is a good reason to be tired, a nap might be in order.


I'm heading for bed in about 3 hours, it's just 5.17pm Thursday evening here. 
Very shocked for my friend, she's 79 but very fit and healthy normally.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

it's after midnight - definitely past my bedtime. i'll catch up tomorrow. night all. --- sam


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha's had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


That is a great achievement Joy , well done


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

tami_ohio said:


> Happy Anniversary before my sieve of a brain forgets!


Thank you Tami and everyone else


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> The Santa's Helper out fit is to die for! I think is one of your very best. The lady buying the hat & booties would be crazy not to buy the romper too.


What she said. Great knitting. Glad you finally got some sleep. I haven't been able to do that yet.

Going to do a few comments here so as not to lose thoughts and still keep place.

SAM..... So sorry I missed your birthday, but celebrating all year long is definitely allowed. Loved the stuffed cabbage last week. Just like mom used to make.... and the Mutt Loaf this week made me laugh because, when folks finally relented and got us a dog, it was a miniature French Poodle and came with 5 pages of instructions including a recipe for a rice, tomato and ground beef casserole that was better than our normal dinner!!!

KAYE JO... Crazy about your purple socks. How nice of you make such a special gift to your other friend. Glad you have some yarn to make something for yourself. Sorry to hear you have been a little under the weather, or so it seemed. Smart to get right to the doctor. (I have some of those 000 needles too. I have patterns to make tiny, tiny beaded purses that are actually earrings.)

DAROWIL... CONGRATULATIONS on the new grandson, Gordon James. What an exciting time and so glad all has gone well and Elizabeth doing well. Sorry your football season ended so badly. My hockey season starts Friday. YAY....

JULIE... Sure do hope that the coming Spring weather brings the construction process to a swift conclusion. Glad you have your path.

FAY... Love the clock.

SORLENNA... Have I missed Bub's eye surgery? 4 hours seems a long time, but hope all has gone well. We go to the eye Dr. the 19th and am wondering if mine will ever be ready for surgery... not that I'm looking forward to it. Everyone says it is wonderful though, so I'm hoping. I see fine, but lights bother me.

MARILYN... Saw that Ray was in hospital again. Sure hope the small place you were visiting works out. One I looked at for mom had different houses, depending on needs. It is hard. I think $6,000 is a bit high, but none of them are cheap. Meanwhile, will Dr. approve more home care that insurance will cover? I know Ray likes his privacy, but you have to have some rest and time to do errands without worry.

Sure there was lots else I wanted to say, but mind is shot and have to get to bed at a decent hour tonight. We are going to the Sate Fair tomorrow and I have to do a pick-up and make kitties happy in their room and get in touch with cleaning ladies to let them in the house. (One of the kittens gave me a good scare today when she tried to catch the sewing machine needle while I was sewing. I was afraid I had gone through her paw, but all is well. She is the same one that suddenly noticed I was knitting last night. That is going to take some training!)

This past week-end, we went to a flea market. Always fun to get some real bargains, and we did. Can't believe I actually bought the holey, holey jeans but the price was right. I plan on making a pair of my own to save a new pair that the dog ruined when she pulled me down in the street.

The Volleyball games Tues. were so exciting. Can't believe only 4 more left in the school season but we need a break before club to get through homecoming, some travel, college activities, the holidays and some other things going on around here.

Think we will head to Boston and Portland, MA soon. Hate to board the kittens. 
I've never done that in 50 years, but these are too young to leave on their own without a little more attention that just feeding and watering. I would take them with us if we were driving all the way. Anyone on here from that area? Need to know if we are in for good Fall color, yarn stores, quilt stores and points of interest not to be missed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Well, the sun is shining beautiful again this morning but the forcast has been changed to include snow????On Monday, sure hope that's wrong!
> I better get moving to vacuum up my floors for the 3rd day in a row????????had them cleaned & GD brought most of the school sandbox home in her shoes & dumped it all over my porch so I cleaned again, then last night DH brought home was must be a 1/2 bushel????Of canola seed(like poppy seeds) & it's all over the porch kitchen & bathroom, probably some on the couch too as he laid down for a quick rest before he had a bath. Now you know why I would rather work outside, at least that work stays done for a little while. The house is messed before I get to the other end!


With just two of us, you would think we could keep the house clean. NOPE! I often suggest eating out when I have given the kitchen a good cleaning because I can't stand to have DH wreck it for at least 24 hours! (Also why I got used to staying up so late, so I could enjoy a clean house for just ever so short a time and work on a project without being interrupted.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Mine doesn't seem to have a slot for a memory card??? Hmmmmm. Will need to ask about that. My camera is an iPhone. It has a small metal attachment. The laptop has a slightly wider slot and cord but the iPhone doesn't fit the laptop and the laptop cord doesn't fit the iPhone. I'll see if I can take a photo later for you. You sound a lot more technically savvy than me, so I'll appreciate your tips when I get some photos loaded. Thank you. Before iCloud was transferring them automatically but now it isn't. I didn't need a cord then.


And I'm not sure how to put them all on the Cloud from all the different places and then make the albums I want. I had better figure it out soon or get some memory sticks, as phone space is getting pretty full. Love the I-pad for pictures, but lost some when they changed format and don't want to risk that again.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Tami, this is funny. Your post got me thinking and I pulled up the 2 photos I just took and clicked on them and then did the symbol to share and sitting next to the computer it pulled up the name of the computer and I clicked share and now those photos are on the computer. No need to buy an adapter. I see this a little time consuming if there are a lot of photos from a vacation, but great for a couple at a time. Both sides are exactly the same and no larger slot on the front or back.


I share them to myself from the phone to the computer but then have to download to post, as I can't seem to get into my Google account to share from there.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sorlenna, have you ever visited the Anasaze Indian location in NW New Mexico? So fascinating.


I have Funny you should bring that up this week. We found a source for Anasazi beans and DH bought some and cooked them up. Sooooo good. We were fortunate enough to be able to go into the Pueblos in Taos because one of our friends spent all his summers there and had elders that would sign us in.... Amazing that they still live there with no electricity, etc.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The Santa outfit is terrific! What a darling set. I am not quite ready to think about Christmas... But I saw stuff out already at the store!
> 
> I went to get cat treats (I swear these Boys are sneaking them when I'm asleep...sure go through them fast) and then came back here to get bread pudding in the oven. M cat is asleep on the project I was going to work on, so I guess I'm doing something else. LOL!


Mine don't get them that often, but sure know what they are and the living room baf is missing. Hmmm. Also missing is one of my sheep from upstairs. One kitten decided to take anap right in front of the needle on the machine as I was up ironing a piece and the other was on top of the material to be cut. So helpful!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

budasha said:


> I did. It was Celtic music and very enjoyable. There was a food fest in my city today so I spent the afternoon wandering around and sampling some of the different foods. It was fun. The street was closed off so we could wander without the worry of traffic.


That is one of my favorite things to do.... as so many of the good restaurants sponsor a table. We do have a big Octoberfest coming up and the Greek Food Festival but I like the "tastes" best. Tomorrow is Fair day though and that means eating CRAZY things like fried Fruit Loops, (anything fried, there is a contest each year) corny dogs, salt water taffy, as much junk food as our stomachs will allow. I also get to see all the winning knitting and quilts and the miniature animals. Love shop the international building as well. We really should wait a week, as it will be hot tomorrow and cooler next Thurs. but not sure what the future week brings so we will just go and duck into the air conditioning as needed.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

flyty1n said:


> Machriste, beautiful yarn and a great pattern to go with it. I look forward to seeing it when you have created it.


Love it and your yarn choice. It would be perfect for some multicolored cotton I have. Maybe need to go find that pattern maker.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Fan said:


> Life is about to get very interesting for me. I got a request via Julie, to be a model in a fashion parade being held on 11th Oct. for our seniors clubs locally.
> What me?? She said cracking up laughing. They requested a slim woman and I fit the bill so went along to the premises for fittings yesterday, What an absolutely fun time I had with the 3 other models. We are all seniors in various shapes and sizes of mature women.
> We are having dress fittings and rehearsals next week, and the clothes are all from charity stores and they're gorgeous. Will hopefully have some photos to show afterwards. It's going to be a Pamper day for seniors, and we get 2 pamperings each. So we are going to be very glamorous etc. keeping a straight face on the catwalk will be a tough ask for me I know. Thank goodness Stu won't be there, or I'd be in hysterics!


What fun! The pampering is well worth the time invested. (When DD used to model for stores, she got to keep the clothes. I still have some of them.... Doubt I can get into them, but I have them. Time for a purge!) Can't wait to see pictures.


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

budasha said:


> That will do very well, Sam, and quite easy. Thank you. I love parsnips but not everyone does.


Me too, Liz. My dad and I both loved them sliced quite thin and sautéed in butter.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Holy guacamoly, the one Saturday I don't try to keep up and you all are 13 pages ahead of me, geesh. lol Oh well, a good reason to sit and knit tomorrow right?
> Marla and I ran to Scottsbluff this morning, then the farmers market and got home early but when David went fishing, the dogs and I went back to bed for a couple hours. I got dinner in the oven, and then David wanted to go to Walmart in Scottsbluff to pick up the 3 packages of fishing stuff I had ordered online for store pick up, he decided he wanted them for tomorrow instead of Marla and I picking them up on Wed. Oh well. lol
> So now to knit and catch up here. I found the next pattern I want to do for the Solid Socks Astronomy challenge, so I'll do https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/moon-and-stars-socks in my Hansen yarn Blue Moon, I have beads to add too. If I stay up until midnight, oh! midnight eastern standard time is 10pm mountain time, so only 26 minutes to go. whoohoo!!
> I hope that everyone is having or had, a great day.


Great pattern.... (I'm so far behind, though I did read last weeks, I'll probably have to use summaries to finish this week. No way I'll get all read. I wish I could just scroll through with toes while I knit or train the cats. Would love to know how you knit and read and comment at the same time.)

OH..... my favorite yarn store in Tulsa, OK "Loops" is stocking EVERY Hedgehog yarn made. I am so excited. They have several models made up. Had I only known when the neighbors went to Tulsa for a wedding this past week-end, I would have tagged along and just spent the day in the store. We do have a friend there who is needing some help. Maybe I can talk DH into going and helping him out while I shop since my favorite cross stitch store is there as well "Silver Needle".


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> Oh man, KayeJo, those socks are too pretty to cover up with shoes!


(I have clear vinyl shoes in a pale, pale blue to wear with my hand knits. I wanted the clear boots, but never got around to getting them and the shoes are more practical anyhow.) Definitely need to wear cropped pants or shorts to show off the pretty top. I'm anxious to see where you add the beads.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Feeling sorry for myself this morning as I feel really really sick , I hate being sick I would rather bleed to death , stupid sinuses are playing up again which is giving me a massive headache which in turn is making me feel sick , need to take tablets but I need to eat something first which in turn is making me feel more sick , can you tell I'm feeling sorry for myself at this precise moment ???? I also hate taking tablets but since I've tried massaging the headache away and that hasnt worked tablets it is


I'm sure by now you are all better but something I find helps with the sinuses is to have a pot of water on the stove with vinegar in it and steam myself every now and then. Just a cracker will do for getting the darned tablets down. I nibbled many a Ritz when having nausea issues with the chemo. (Also just made a bunch of the Vicks ice cubes to use in the shower but haven't tried them yet.)


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

darowil said:


> And both grandies are female for her.


When our first grand was born, we actually had 5 generations but my great-grandmother was way across the country and I didn't really know her. She lived to 107. We did have the 4 generations of girls though and have lots of pictures at all ages of that, as mom just passed this summer.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I don't have time to read but will let you know what is happening. As mentioned again, Ray has been in Medical ICU with his blood sugar over 500. They had him on IV insulin and that has to be done in an ICU setting. His blood sugar is down and he may have been moved to a regular room. Our kids made arrangements and he is going directly to rehab with the idea of going to long term care. The time in rehab will give us time to get our finances in order concerning his VA disability. Then Tuesday morning I was getting ready to go to the hospital and I felt a "knot" in my chest so I called 911 and ended up in the hospital myself. They did a good heart work-up and saw no problem. I spent the night in the hospital and had a stress test today. I am happy to think that it was "just stress" and not a heart attack. I came home this afternoon and am very tired. Sleep is not a resting thing in the hospital but I was happy to be there.
> thank you for your prayers, hugs and thoughts.


Continuing good thougts and prayers.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & DH, happy anniversary but isn't a life sentence 20 yrs?, if so only 2 of them????????
> Joy congratulations on 41 yrs sober, wow, an accomplishment.
> Sharon so nice your DH got so much done while you were gone. Great you had a fun time with your sister but so sad about her friend, I hope she can at least have good pain control but a shame fear got her to such a place when she could have had a better outcome.
> 
> ...


Here a life sentence is 20 years but they then get a third knocked off for good behaviour, go figure


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

kiwifrau said:


> Mine's still simmering on the stove. Here's mine:
> 
> 4 Tablespoons of Butter
> 1 large onion, chopped
> ...


Soup looks delicious Lynette, love your soup bowls very pretty


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Sorlenna, as a girl we would drive past a farm stand on way to West Hampton Beach. I don't know why because we never stopped there and actually it was never opened when we passed. But it had a pull for me and I always liked seeing it and the acreage it was on. Well turns out Al bought that land and lived there, years later, with Gretchen and their kids! Strange. We sold our portion of the property about 2 years ago, that portion had the far Stand!


It is a funny thing what our brains are capable of. When I spent the summer with my brother when I was 16, there were 2 memorable places; a house of friends we visited and a park I walked the niece and nephew to for play. I now live in a house by the same builder and am about 2 blocks from that other house. I went on a picnic with DH to that park (about a block from his house) when we were 19. It's a small world.
:sm19:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Lurker 2 said:


> Some flowers I borrowed for a few days, at the time of my birthday. I don't think I have posted them before.


Lovely colors, as was your fabulous sunrise/set picture.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Is this not a pathetically spoiled and relaxed pup? :sm16:
> 
> :sm04: She has no shame. Lol


DD's big Great Pyrenees, Maggie, lays like that all the time if she is getting some scratching. Otherwise, she is such a lady!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Texas has yearly inspection requirements, but not the restrictions on classic or antique cars, as long as it passes emissions inspection, you can drive it all you want.
> Wyoming has no emissions requirements, if it will start, they don't care if you drive it, we see some gorgeous classics and some hideous newer cars that have just been trashed beyond belief.
> Great that your finger is doing better, and great that you can still knit. :sm24:


Yes, and you have to have the passed emissions test to renew registration for license plates. the only break we get with DH driving a classic vehicle is that we can get classic car plates and then I believe you do not have to renew them.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I have knit companion set up on my tablet that I am going to use at some point but haven't tried it yet, I guess I should play with it though.


The whole reason I got the I-pad 6 years ago was to be able to store and read knitting patterns. Haven't figured that out yet!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I understand horrid air days, SA gets some, they post on the news if you have breathing issues to stay inside. Being in a valley, then have clouds on top would be awful.


I don't go out on orange or red days. I don't have trouble breathing, but it sure irritates my eyes and gets my throat tickling.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I'm having one of those " no judge will convict me"days????????DH is going to drive me to drink. He didn't say anything this morning about his plans so I got all that garden stuff picked to clean & I was just in the middle of it when he called, come to the garden & show me where to dump manure, so off I go. I kept telling him where to put it, then he would say, why there???? Then he said he wanted to make a pile at the edge of the garden as the cows are now where the old manure pile was & he's not going to keep it worked up. OK, I told him where to put the pile, close to the asparagus & fruit trees so it's handy so, you ask where is the pile?....the exact opposite end of the garden so I can shovel & cart it the farthest possible distance???? So now you know why I'm worried about the judge????????
> Anyway along with everything else the beets I had left in the garden were run over with the tractor & those that were missed by the first round got the second???? I salvaged what I could before he came back. But lots were wrecked. It's a good thing I don't get more "help" with the garde or we'd probably starve????
> An 1-1/2 later I got back in to the mess in the kitchen & now have that cleaned up.
> The good news is he just came in & asked if I'd like to go for Chinese for supper


Well, that just proves he isn't a complete idiot.... Why is it men always think they have a "better" plan. I have a darling little carved table outside that I have done in 4 different colors of wood STAIN. All dark colors. The top WAS red. DH decided to "fix" it and painted it white with garish yellow in the center flower and "touched up" one on the side. I have to either sand the thing down to bare wood (probably impossible) to redo the top OR have him just build a new, uncarved top and see if I can get acetone to take off the one yellow painted flower down to the stain. What I had asked him to do was simply cut a piece of plexiglass to cover the top so that the weather would not affect it and so the open carving on the table would be covered. At this point, I'm ready to toss it. If he would only tell me what he is doing before hand. 
:sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

KateB said:


> Many Happy Returns Evelyn! (EJS)


Another great card. Adding my good wishes that your special day is just the beginning of a wonderful year.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

machriste said:


> I want to say happy birthday to Evelyn and to Sonja's husband. But I sitting here in shock having wakened to the news of the massive shooting in Las Vegas. I have a son there. He is fine, was not at the concert, but now I am wondering if any of his friends attended.


So glad he is OK and hope none of his friends were there. DH heard it on radio and came in and turned on TV. I watching it disbelief and shock most of the day. Horrific.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> They are even making it look like candy to get the younger ones hooked now ???? I worry about the grandkids. I hope the boys are smart enough not to take it. It's a good thing Arriana sticks so close to her mom. Some even look like the gummy bear candy.


It is the same here in this country.... very very scary for our younger generations.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Caught up and just a quick post before I get busy. Am headed up to North Carolina to see cousing tomorrow and then swing by Marianne's on Wednesday when I'm on the way home. Will check in later tonight. Just say about the massacre in Las Vegas; what horror. Thankful your son is okay Machriste. My oldest DD travels to there for business from time to time and my DB has a trip planned to meet his DD & DSIL the middle of Oct. What is this world coming to? Praying for our country and the world. So much violence; it seems to be escalating.
> Sending lots of love, peace, and blessings to you folks.


It is Wed. night and I am too late to ask you to give Marianne a big hug from me. Where in NC? My SIL lives there in a Charlotte suburb and nephew is on the coast. 
It is another area I have thought about exploring as I like the location. I have heard SC is cheaper living. Will need to do some research.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes! I have backed up my iPhone to my HP laptop I don't know how many times by do just what you said. But you would never know it. I never once thought of doing that. Thank you! In fact, it's time I should be doing it again.


Hmmm, I have an HP and Samsung phone. Wonder if I can do that. I've never backed up phone, just e-mailed myself pictures I want to print or share on here.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> Yes- whatever happened to change her mind she is very happy to have him around-and went looking for him last week when he was away.


 :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

darowil said:


> And I've lost about 30lbs this year. Sure is hard work. Can't imagine losing more than twice what i have done. No wonder Gwen has so much more energy. I'm about 2/3 of the way to where I hope to end up (just within a normal BMI. Don't think I could face losing even more).


Well done Margaret! :sm11:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> Happy hump day y'all. lol
> It's a decent day out there, 63f or so for the high, a decent breeze, but not cold or wet.
> Marla and I went to paint ceramics this morning, then to the store and home, but then I went down to the basement to put a latch on the closet door, and then swept up down in the cat area, took out a bunch of trash, including the old cat tree that was falling apart, it looks like a new room down there. Now I need to do the other side of the garage that has all the boxes and holiday decorations, as well as the yarn and everything stacked in there, at least the yarn is on pretty well already taken care of.
> I had to stop for a late lunch and decided that tomorrow I'll start again after hair appointments.
> Now to get caught up.


My word, you have achieved a lot :sm24:


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Marking page 37 .


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Well done you too! I would like to lose about another 13lbs, I think after that I might look a bit scrawny - if I could just lose the stomach fat I would happily keep the rest as I don't have heavy arms or legs, it's just all round my middle! Are you still using the 5:2 diet? I'm on Slimming World's plan which I'm finding quite easy as there is so much that you *can* eat and you don't count calories.


Yes still on 5:2.
It's my middle that is my problem too. Wish it would go- is smaller but still a problem. I suspect it will still be too big even if I do get my weight down.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

KateB said:


> Same here, my pal & I (aged about 10) were having a picnic in some woods not far from our homes and were approached by a man who, seeing us eating bananas, told us he "had a banana we would like!" We had the sense to run and didn't stop until we got home. However we never told our parents as we thought (probably rightly) that they wouldn't let us out again - a mistake, as I realise now, but there were no attacks on young girls around that time, so hopefully he was a pervert who got his kicks from frightening kids without touching them. We had so much more freedom than kids nowadays, as long as you turned up at mealtimes and your parents had an idea of where you were we were pretty free to roam around where we liked. Can you imagine letting 2 ten year old girls picnic alone in some woods now?!!


Can't imagine it- but we are so much more aware, and also more protective which isn't necessarily all good either.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> ....Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Ireshaâs had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


Well done to you, Joy! That is a wonderful achievement. :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

KateB said:


> We're half way through our 44th year and he's still got a lot to learn! :sm16: :sm09:


LOL. :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


Fabulous duo and fabulous yarn. Nancy Marchant is a wiz at brioche and that looks a wonderful book.i did a Crafsy class awhile ago and I can even knit backwards now :sm24:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Lurker 2 said:


> Hope you have a wonderful day too, Sharon. That is such a sad tale.


Ditto from me too....


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha's had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


Happy Anniversary to you and Sonja. Well done to both of you????????


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


Wow you look fabulous!!!! Glad you starting to feel better also and I love the colours in your yarn. 
:sm11:


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Bonnie those were my thoughts too!....Change it slight????....You are amazing Sonja! Own it girlfriend!


 :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

jheiens said:


> I've had a number of users tell me, after they've had to be revived, that they were not afraid because their dealers hadn't killed them yet! :sm20: :sm20: :sm20: :sm20:
> 
> Street slang would say, ''No sh_ _, Sherlock. And how would you know if they had?''
> 
> ...


I find it so sad.


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

Poledra65 said:


> I've finished the leg on sock 1 and working on heel.


Love it, love it :sm24:


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Haven't seen that one! Yes, they are a lot of work.


It wasn't a farm but a zoo. https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=128582


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> You are really on a roll with the WIPs. They look sparkly in the photo. Are you getting through your pile of WIPs?


Yes they are sparkly. Melissa uses it fairly often, Glinda the Good Wool, usually a sliver glitter cord but these ones are black.
I am keeping up with getting an old UFO done each month (well almost :sm02: ). The Jungle was one of them and finished it a day or two late. Still trying to get Augusts finished but that is the one I finished and the size was wrong. Just have straight forward knitting to go now on them so they will be done.
And was encouraged to discover that the large majority of my projects in Ravelry are finished so I do seem to be finishing more. Just went and checked and found a pair of socks that I had started and was looking at today but had no record off. Forgot to check Ravelry projects but there it is with the pattern used so I can get back to it and finish it (was going to give it to Vick for Christmas last year so this year will do instead). Times like that when I am very glad I use Ravelry now. And today I found some yarn and was able to quickly check that I didn't have any more of it.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning everyone. I've just said goodbye to Stu as he heads off to Aussie for the big car racing weekend at Bathurst.
> A warning to our Aussie friends, there's a whole plane load of petrol heads, coming over today, you may want to alert border security Lol!
> Gwen, warmest congratulations on your terrific weight loss????
> KayeJo. Love the socks and the beading is wonderful, really gives them a special look.
> ...


Figured he would be here by now. I'm a long away way so I will be safe :sm02: .
The Flu season has been bad here too- a number of people have died-still recommending that those who haven't been immunised should still do so.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I can't imagine how she managed with 9 kids. What did she work st to provide for you all or was there help available?
> I think part of the reason my mom married my stepdad a year after dad died was she just didn't know what else to do. She had no education & was left with the farm but probably wouldn't have got much for it had she sold. Stepdad was the bachelor neighbor.


Widows pension and superannuation payments. Financially we were actually better off!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Im with your mum I would never marry again Its took me all this time to get this one trained ????


I'm too much like my mother to get married again as well. I've not yet got mine trained.
He rang me today and said he was going to be 1 1/2 hours (this was at 1.45). I went and had coffee with Maryanne got back at 5 and no sign that He had been here. Rang him and his first words were- I haven't got home yet did you notice? Turned up about 7! Just in time for tea.
He came back very excited- ha had just discovered that one of our neighbours from a previous house was a cousin on his fathers side! A fairly distant cousin I gather.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> Poledra65 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh dear, a murderer?! I'm glad that did not go any further. :sm06:[/quot]
> ...


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

budasha said:


> When I came home yesterday, my garage door opener wouldn't work. I called the door company and they came this morning. We had some sort of power surge yesterday and it fried my motor. Not an expense I expected either. The repair man suggested I call the hydro and see if they would reimburse me because it was their fault. I called the local hydro office who said it wasn't their fault but that of Hydro One. They gave me a number to call. Hydro One told me to call their insurance adjuster. They told me to call my own hydro and get a letter from them telling me who caused the power outage. Then, in turn, I could contact them, get forms, send a copy of the letter and, maybe, get reimbursed. I called my hydro and was referred to a supervisor who wasn't available. I left a message and it's been 2 hours and no call. Do you think I might get some response???? I'm beginning to think it's unlikely. There are 4 of us here that have had this problem so hopefully the others will call as well. It has not been a good day so far.


Sounds like they are all passing the buck. Hope you can get someone to take responsibilty


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I'm getting ad's for dating sites for over 50ies now , no use to me as Im only 31 ????


Child bride clearly. Married before you were born :sm02:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> It is Wed. night and I am too late to ask you to give Marianne a big hug from me. Where in NC? My SIL lives there in a Charlotte suburb and nephew is on the coast.
> It is another area I have thought about exploring as I like the location. I have heard SC is cheaper living. Will need to do some research.


I've heard NC and SC are very good places to retire.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Too funny, E and Serena trying to nurse their babies, and poor Vicky with the rabbit, but I guess it's only natural. lol
> 
> That is adorable, it will be well loved by Elizabeth and then by Gordon.


This is the rabbit that Vicky was feeding- looked a little less battered at that time. (Must admit that it was actually David who took Big Bunny to the wedding).


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sharon Scheller said:


> Hi Everyone, I hope all are doing well. I haven't read any of the posts as of yet. Will post pictures later, got home last night. I stayed over a month and while I was gone DH (David) finally fixed most of the things that were broken and needed repair Yeah! I was able to find a straight through flight plus wheelchair, it made the trip much easier on me. My sister, Mary and I went to Springfield,Ill. to the State capital. Seen Abraham Lincoln home, library and tomb. We need to go back since we didn't see everything.
> My sister's friend is dying of cancer. She lives 5 houses away and she is keeping my sister and her wife Mary hoping. We make extra food to take to her. My sister Kathy is so stressed and I tried to be the comic relief. She is very upset with her friend because her friend could have prevented or maybe prolonged her life. She had cervical cancer which all know she has the gene for breast cancer and she always said that but when my sister reminded her every year of going to get a mammogram she would complain it hurts ( what for a couple of seconds). Then Sis found out she noticed the lump at least a year ago until it was the size of a grapefruit. She finally went to the Dr.and then it's been crazy. She won't go for chemo, radiation. Then a month and a half ago she broke her arm and it of course won't heal because she has cancer in all her bones, spine. It's all so sad and senseless. This is a woman that is so smart ( and lets you know it ) can be so stupid.
> Well, I guess I went on too long sorry.
> Have a wonderful day. I need to unpack a little by little. Take care.


Maybe I should go away for a month and see what is done when I get home. :sm02: 
Sounds like you had a good time.
Always hard to see someone go through something so horrid knowing that they almost certainly didn't have to if only they had taken a few simple precautions.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

budasha said:


> Congratulations on your 41st anniversary. :sm24:


RE Sassafrass...... from me too :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is the rabbit that Vicky was feeding- looked a little less battered at that time. (Must admit that it was actually David who took Big Bunny to the wedding).


Great memories. Beautiful daughter.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Had a great visit with cousin Judy in N.C. We went to a yarn store that was actually in Blairsville, GA and only about 30 minutes from her house. It was such a wonderful store; not pushy, very friendly and fantastic selection of yarns & notions. There were several yarns on sale at 30% & 60% off which I showed some restraint and got only 3 skeins of a 50% off so my total was under $12 including sales tax. Judy then bought me a book I was looking at after the owner highly recommended for anyone wanting to learn basic brioche (I haven't totally given up yet!). I look forward to us visiting the shop again in the future. She (the owner) doesn't sell online but will ship. She has a facebook page under Knitter's Kniche.
> 
> Didn't get pictures of the mountains but Judy's husband did take one of Judy & me and I also am posting pictures of my new yarn & book.
> 
> Still have the sinus infection but it is improving; doesn't hurt as much, just still yellow mucus (icky and TMI right?). I had one more refill left on the amoxicillin so I got it refilled.


Lovely ladies-you really are looking great, well done. Yarn looks good but I really love the look of the scarf- something i haven't yet tried either but have seen some great stuff so one of these days I will find time to do it. 
Maybe next year I should aim at a UFO 2 out of 3 months and the other months aim to learn a new technique. In fact one could cover both- I started a coffee cosy once in double knitting but never got far so I could pick that up. Could do brioche and also knitting two socks one inside the other. So there with no effort I have found 3 to do!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Liz, understand friends doing dating service helped. Nevertheless, you done did it!
> 
> Happy Anniversary to me! 41 years of sobriety! Didnt even realize date as I was hurrying to 2 doctor appointments. At Iresha's had to fill out form. Asked appointment clerk the date. When she said Oct. 4th I giggled, use to was I knew the date a month or so ahead of time.


Congratulations- now that is something that really does deserve celebrating. I'm sure KAte will find a suitable card


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

kiwifrau said:


> Mine's still simmering on the stove. Here's mine:
> 
> 4 Tablespoons of Butter
> 1 large onion, chopped
> ...


Recipe sounds good but what a wonderful bowl!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I agree, I think that the constant bombardment of news from everywhere and then social media make it look like there are so many more incidents that before, and then I think that there are those who would never have committed crimes if they hadn't seen that others had.
> I think that when someone commits a crime of any kind, they shouldn't show their face or name until after they've been convicted and then only if necessary, so that they get no seconds of fame for harming others.


And protection for those accused who are innocent.


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Up to page 85 and off to bed.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> 30lbs is not chump change, good work Margaret, especially as there was that period of time you were so under the weather.


30ilbs sounds a lot more than 14 kgs. But when I sauid how many pound sit sounds a lot still. Whereas as 5 kgs doesn't sound much. So I think I will look at weight lost in pounds and weight to lose in kilograms!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> The problem is that I don't know what it looks like from the outside... I only see the inside in the dream. Heh.


Well that makes it hard to find!


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I don't have time to read but will let you know what is happening. As mentioned again, Ray has been in Medical ICU with his blood sugar over 500. They had him on IV insulin and that has to be done in an ICU setting. His blood sugar is down and he may have been moved to a regular room. Our kids made arrangements and he is going directly to rehab with the idea of going to long term care. The time in rehab will give us time to get our finances in order concerning his VA disability. Then Tuesday morning I was getting ready to go to the hospital and I felt a "knot" in my chest so I called 911 and ended up in the hospital myself. They did a good heart work-up and saw no problem. I spent the night in the hospital and had a stress test today. I am happy to think that it was "just stress" and not a heart attack. I came home this afternoon and am very tired. Sleep is not a resting thing in the hospital but I was happy to be there.
> thank you for your prayers, hugs and thoughts.


Does this meant the DD who wasn't keen on him going into care is now onboard? Good to hear that Ray is getting better- maybe it was a blessing in disguise with him going into rehab and thus time to sort things out.
Sounds like it is time for you for Ray to go into care- starting to impact on your health. Glad it was 'only' stress. Caught early and addressed it may avoid more serious issues arising from the stress.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> OhioJoy, so sad for those affected by drugs. Horrible, horrible. I am so grateful I never got into drugs. I think what saved me was allergic reaction to several prescribed meds and marrying at 18!
> Tami, thank you.
> Liz, thank you.


And imagine what drugs and alcohol would have done to you


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi KayeJo, thank you re the travelling hubby. He texted earlier to say he's on the way to Bathurst. They landed at Sydney then go by coach for 4 more hours to Orange where they're staying near Bathurst. I've had a busy day, went to visit a dear friend who has had a bad accident. While out walking last week she fell and shattered her elbow, and dislocated her jaw. Her hand is black with bruising, and will need new dentures as jaw is cracked too. So I put together a box of fresh fruits, coconut milk, and dates as she's on liquid diet for 6 weeks. She's going to be the smoothie queen. Her daughter is helping her and ailing dad.
> She's very capable, but told her call me if she needs help.
> I'm really tired after waking at 3am, so should sleep well tonight.


Hopefully you are sleeping well alone as it is now round 1am for you.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Railyn said:


> I don't have time to read but will let you know what is happening. As mentioned again, Ray has been in Medical ICU with his blood sugar over 500. They had him on IV insulin and that has to be done in an ICU setting. His blood sugar is down and he may have been moved to a regular room. Our kids made arrangements and he is going directly to rehab with the idea of going to long term care. The time in rehab will give us time to get our finances in order concerning his VA disability. Then Tuesday morning I was getting ready to go to the hospital and I felt a "knot" in my chest so I called 911 and ended up in the hospital myself. They did a good heart work-up and saw no problem. I spent the night in the hospital and had a stress test today. I am happy to think that it was "just stress" and not a heart attack. I came home this afternoon and am very tired. Sleep is not a resting thing in the hospital but I was happy to be there.
> thank you for your prayers, hugs and thoughts.


You are having quite a time of it just now! I hope you are right and your chest pain was just caused by stress, which would be very understandable right now. Rest and take care of yourself. {{{hugs}}}


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> When our first grand was born, we actually had 5 generations but my great-grandmother was way across the country and I didn't really know her. She lived to 107. We did have the 4 generations of girls though and have lots of pictures at all ages of that, as mom just passed this summer.


With Mum being 87 we are extremely unlikely to get 5 generations- I hope we don't as it would almost certainly mean Elizabeth would have one very young. If my maths are right Elizabeth won't be quite 15 when Mum turns 100.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Well I've caught up- and been busy chatting away. At least it made the last few pages quick to read!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Gavi, thank you. I see you joined in April. Welcome from a fellow Californian.
> Tami, agree, hope your car is fixed Friday. We are at an age when we can't drive out of town together. I won't ride with him driving and he won't ride with me driving! A sadness in my life as kids live in San Diego, Grass Valley and Napa and as we live in an isolated desert town we are stuck. I will still drive to kids but it will be alone and not in winter. Just makes one grateful for having a car.


Thank you. I hope so, too. How sad that you can't ride with each other anymore. But I do understand. I refused to ride with my late DFIL. I get car sick, but if I HAD to ride with him driving, I had to ride in the back seat! DH didn't used to like my driving, sometimes still doesn't, but when he broke his ankle and hand in 1993, he had no choice! Since then, he doesn't mind much. In fact, there are times when we play the "you have the keys" game! Meaning whoever happens to have the keys to lock the door, ect., has to drive! I prefer not to most of the time, I hate city driving with a passion, so seldom drive in unfamiliar cities, unless I have someone who is a very good navigator, and knows I need plenty of notice for lane change or exits. I am improving with driving unfamiliar places, but I have to have a good, updated, GPS! I can't navigate!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thank you Joy. I do feel much better and have so much more energy


jheiens said:


> *Gwen*, you look absolutely gorgeous!!!
> 
> Hooray for you, girlfriend.
> 
> Ohio Joy


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I used to have reoccurring dreams at least once a year until I was around 11 or 12, same dream every time, then it went to about once a year, now only occasionally, vivid and in color every time too. I still remember every detail.


As a teenager, I had dreams that actually happened! I would dream it, and a few days later it would happen. All related to things friends and I did at school. We would be sitting at lunch or doing something school related, and all of a sudden, it's, wait a minute, we just did this! Kind of deja' vu! Once in a great while it will still happen, but not very often.


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is the rabbit that Vicky was feeding- looked a little less battered at that time. (Must admit that it was actually David who took Big Bunny to the wedding).


Very pretty girl - nice rabbit too!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

darowil said:


> Congratulations- now that is something that really does deserve celebrating. I'm sure KAte will find a suitable card


Already done! (said with a smug face!) :sm09:


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Really; definitely not chump change. You appeared so little to me anyway in your pictures that I imagine you must be really tiny now.
Congratulations Margaret.


Poledra65 said:


> 30lbs is not chump change, good work Margaret, especially as there was that period of time you were so under the weather.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darowil said:


> This is the rabbit that Vicky was feeding- looked a little less battered at that time. (Must admit that it was actually David who took Big Bunny to the wedding).


You have a beautiful daughter Margaret


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

darowil said:


> 30ilbs sounds a lot more than 14 kgs. But when I sauid how many pound sit sounds a lot still. Whereas as 5 kgs doesn't sound much. So I think I will look at weight lost in pounds and weight to lose in kilograms!


I love this. I'll join in too. ????????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Oh man, well I sure hope that they get it done and on time. Too bad that you didn't know your friend wasn't working there though, now to find out where he is currently working for the next time(hopefully not anytime soon) that you need a repair.


Yes, my thoughts exactly! I messaged him on Facebook to tell him where to find the keys, and to call me for the keyless entry code when he got to work. That's how I found out. He also warned me the other guy has not been answering the phone or returning calls, as A has been getting messages about it. A didn't offer where he is working now (if he is, right now), so I didn't ask. I will eventually, though. And if J doesn't get it done on Friday, he will find out that he won't have it again. I will just tell him we will take my 12 year old Expedition back to the dealership for repairs, instead of the small business. It very seldom goes there, with the prices they charge, but he doesn't need to know that! When I find out where A is working, it will most likely go back to him. Our other favorite mechanic got to the point you had to wait 3 months to get an oil change! Which is why we were happy when A started working close by.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been meaning to ask; I've never tried parsnips and am curious what kind of flavor they have? Can you describe the taste?


budasha said:


> That will do very well, Sam, and quite easy. Thank you. I love parsnips but not everyone does.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> We need a waving emoji on here. lolol


Yes, we do! Hmm, wonder if I have one on my phone? Of course I'm on the laptop right now! I usually read on my phone anymore.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I sure hope it is fixed when you check back. Don't worry about "burning my ears" as if it isn't fixed it won't be anything new to my ears unfortunately from my own mouth...LOL.


tami_ohio said:


> Especially since I have a 2 wheel drive and not a 4 wheel drive. Of course no one had the part in stock. Soooo, I spent the day without a car for nothing. It goes back tomorrow afternoon to be fixed on Friday. And it better be done or I will be pissed!!!!Best everyone plug their ears Friday afternoon, just in case. If it isn't finished there will be some VERY unladylike words coming out of my mouth! Very loudly! And found out our friend no longer works there as of 2 weeks ago. If I had known that, it would not be fixed there. Not because the other guy isn't good, but because I prefer our friend do it.
> It took half a day for him to return my call, after several calls on my part.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Railyn, so glad you did not have a heart attack but so sad that this is impacting your health. Hoping long term solutions are taken care of before your heart is impacted.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I just love these.


Poledra65 said:


> I've finished the leg on sock 1 and working on heel.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> I think it will be legal a lot of places sooner than later, but they need to make sure they have the laws set and then enforce them, especially anyone selling to minors needs to be hit hard right in the bank account, I don't think jail time will deter them but taking their money with a very very hefty fine, will make a good quick point, I'm talking thousands of dollars not hundreds.


It has passed here, but doesn't become legal for a while. I forget when. Right now they are trying to figure out where it will be "manufactured" and all the controls. I just read where there is a a local town that is being considered for one of the locations. I have very mixed feelings about it. I know it can help medically, but how many are going to find ways around the amounts, ect. The female (I have another name for her that Sam would wash my mouth out with soap if I used it here!) that drove into my cousin's house and killed her had it in her system when she did it. That is what has me really mixed on it.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> I'll have to try lucid dreaming it so I will tell myself to go out into the front yard and look at it! :sm04:


 :sm24:


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been meaning to ask; I've never tried parsnips and am curious what kind of flavor they have? Can you describe the taste?


Hmm, trying to think. Perhaps one could say shaped like a carrot but doesn't taste like one. Very mild and although it's been a long time since I had them, I remember it being a little sweet, mild turnip. I'll beinterested to see how others describe. Here's what I found online.

blackgirlsguidetoweightloss.com/.../meet-the-veggies-parsnips-101
A raw parsnip tastes like a cross between a carrot and a potato, and smell a little bit like fresh parsley. There's a hint of sweet to it when raw, but there's also a comparable bitterness, thanks to the skin. Look for firmness, bright color and .


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi KayeJo, thank you re the travelling hubby. He texted earlier to say he's on the way to Bathurst. They landed at Sydney then go by coach for 4 more hours to Orange where they're staying near Bathurst. I've had a busy day, went to visit a dear friend who has had a bad accident. While out walking last week she fell and shattered her elbow, and dislocated her jaw. Her hand is black with bruising, and will need new dentures as jaw is cracked too. So I put together a box of fresh fruits, coconut milk, and dates as she's on liquid diet for 6 weeks. She's going to be the smoothie queen. Her daughter is helping her and ailing dad.
> She's very capable, but told her call me if she needs help.
> I'm really tired after waking at 3am, so should sleep well tonight.


Sorry to hear about your friend. Healing thoughts going her way. Glad Stu arrived safely. Rest well!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Sorlenna said:


> Yep! I have a pretty good idea of the state, actually.


That's a step in the right direction!

Well, it's 8:45 and I need to get off of here and get out the door. Breakfast with DD and Arriana, and then knit group. I turned on the computer to print a pattern for baby hats for a friend who may join us this morning.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I did swing by Marianne's on the way to NC and dropped off several big boxes of clothes for her to go through and pick what she wanted.
I'll be going back to her home in a few weeks to pick up the empty boxes. I had unloaded ALL of my clothes and since many of the sizes she could use it only made sense to pass them along to her. What she doesn't want she will donate to a church in her area that provides clothing for folks needing stuff for jobs, interviews, etc. Helps not only me and her out but many others. The church gives the items away instead of charging for them so a win-win all around.


Poledra65 said:


> Great!
> Hope you gave Marianne a hug for all of us if you stopped for a visit. Hope you found some great yarn.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Ray is in the hospital again but glad the kids are stepping in with making arrangements. NOT happy to hear you also have been in the hospital but good that it was not a heart attack. It is/was understandable that it is stress related as you certainly have been under quite a bit over the past year or so and especially lately. Do take extra special care of yourself. I know you love Ray and how sad your are about the need for long term care for him but YOU need to put yourself first place and take good care of yourself. Sending you lots of gentle hugs and prayers.


Railyn said:


> I don't have time to read but will let you know what is happening. As mentioned again, Ray has been in Medical ICU with his blood sugar over 500. They had him on IV insulin and that has to be done in an ICU setting. His blood sugar is down and he may have been moved to a regular room. Our kids made arrangements and he is going directly to rehab with the idea of going to long term care. The time in rehab will give us time to get our finances in order concerning his VA disability. Then Tuesday morning I was getting ready to go to the hospital and I felt a "knot" in my chest so I called 911 and ended up in the hospital myself. They did a good heart work-up and saw no problem. I spent the night in the hospital and had a stress test today. I am happy to think that it was "just stress" and not a heart attack. I came home this afternoon and am very tired. Sleep is not a resting thing in the hospital but I was happy to be there.
> thank you for your prayers, hugs and thoughts.


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

tami_ohio said:


> It has passed here, but doesn't become legal for a while. I forget when. Right now they are trying to figure out where it will be "manufactured" and all the controls. I just read where there is a a local town that is being considered for one of the locations. I have very mixed feelings about it. I know it can help medically, but how many are going to find ways around the amounts, ect. The female (I have another name for her that Sam would wash my mouth out with soap if I used it here!) that drove into my cousin's house and killed her had it in her system when she did it. That is what has me really mixed on it.


Sure can understand how that would strongly impact your feelings. Just horrible and she deserves the name. I was thinking they are able to produce it with all the normal impact of a high removed from the drug. I sure hope they can remove the high. Hugs to you with this being so closely related to the tragedy. Big Hugs.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

You are so funny....


Poledra65 said:


> LOL!! I'm right there with you, but then that's the advantage of marrying a younger man, more trainable. :sm23:
> That's my story and I'm sticking to it. lol


 :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Cashmeregma said:


> Hmm, trying to think. Perhaps one could say shaped like a carrot but doesn't taste like one. Very mild and although it's been a long time since I had them, I remember it being a little sweet, mild turnip. I'll beinterested to see how others describe. Here's what I found online.
> 
> blackgirlsguidetoweightloss.com/.../meet-the-veggies-parsnips-101
> A raw parsnip tastes like a cross between a carrot and a potato, and smell a little bit like fresh parsley. There's a hint of sweet to it when raw, but there's also a comparable bitterness, thanks to the skin. Look for firmness, bright color and .


We eat plenty of them , have even grown them this year , son loves them , I quite like them too . I would describe them as sweet too , I like to roast them in the oven with a little honey on them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love it! Sometimes when I tell my DH I love him his comment is "You can't help yourself." Of course it is said jokingly and I sometimes respond with "Yea, I've always felt sorry for the mentally challenged". Again just being a smart A**.


Swedenme said:


> He always says I'm the best thing that ever happened to him and I say I know????


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

The weather is wonderful. A little rain but we need it. Got some mums for the garden. Brought some roses in from the garden and the sparrows have come back to the birdhouse. Hope they don’t lay any eggs as it will soon change to much colder, I am sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

She lives in Hayesville which is farther west and right on the Georgia/NC border. Very small mountainous town.


Dreamweaver said:


> It is Wed. night and I am too late to ask you to give Marianne a big hug from me. Where in NC? My SIL lives there in a Charlotte suburb and nephew is on the coast.
> It is another area I have thought about exploring as I like the location. I have heard SC is cheaper living. Will need to do some research.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

And Athens, GA is in the top 10 places to retire! You (Jynx & Jeanette) should move here! That would be so exciting to have you both here!


RookieRetiree said:


> I've heard NC and SC are very good places to retire.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I know that wouldn't work here (expecting things to get done!) When I left Tues. to go to NC I had left the kitchen nice and clean and 24 hours later came home to a sink full of dishes. LOL


darowil said:


> Maybe I should go away for a month and see what is done when I get home. :sm02:
> Sounds like you had a good time.
> Always hard to see someone go through something so horrid knowing that they almost certainly didn't have to if only they had taken a few simple precautions.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Ditto


RookieRetiree said:


> Great memories. Beautiful daughter.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks Daralene. I had recently seen some at the farmers market and with the recipes here was curious. Wish I could try some somewhere before buying them.


Cashmeregma said:


> Hmm, trying to think. Perhaps one could say shaped like a carrot but doesn't taste like one. Very mild and although it's been a long time since I had them, I remember it being a little sweet, mild turnip. I'll beinterested to see how others describe. Here's what I found online.
> 
> blackgirlsguidetoweightloss.com/.../meet-the-veggies-parsnips-101
> A raw parsnip tastes like a cross between a carrot and a potato, and smell a little bit like fresh parsley. There's a hint of sweet to it when raw, but there's also a comparable bitterness, thanks to the skin. Look for firmness, bright color and .


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Are they considered a starchy vegetables like potatoes?


Swedenme said:


> We eat plenty of them , have even grown them this year , son loves them , I quite like them too . I would describe them as sweet too , I like to roast them in the oven with a little honey on them


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Beautiful mums.


Cashmeregma said:


> The weather is wonderful. A little rain but we need it. Got some mums for the garden. Brought some roses in from the garden and the sparrows have come back to the birdhouse. Hope they don't lay any eggs as it will soon change to much colder, I am sure.


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I have a monthly knitting group to go to this morning so I'm out of here for now. Have fun, play nice, and give yourselves a hug from me to you. TTYL


----------



## Cashmeregma (Oct 15, 2012)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Daralene. I had recently seen some at the farmers market and with the recipes here was curious. Wish I could try some somewhere before buying them.


They are so mild in flavor that it would probably take on the flavor of what you cook them with. Some people cook them with butter and brown sugar but that is out for us. I wonder if they could be done with chicken broth and flavor with spices you like. Yes, think it might be a little like a potato too. I see Swedenme does hers in the oven with honey.

Well, need to get going. Have an appointment today.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> One breath at a time Julie, one breath at a time, I imagine it all is a bit overwhelming again at this point and takes the energy out of you.
> HUGS!!!!!!


Thank you, Kaye Jo!


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Thank you, now that I'm caught up here, I'll head to bed and hopefully have a finished sock sometime tomorrow to show, I've been typing here or I'd be done the heel. lol


 :sm24:


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And Athens, GA is in the top 10 places to retire! You (Jynx & Jeanette) should move here! That would be so exciting to have you both here!


A couple of places in GA and AL were on our places that we checked out. The one in GA was on a beautiful lake. But, real estate agent subtlely (or so he thought) asked where from the North we were from and whether we were Baptists. We saw a lot of southern flags being flown and figured it wasn't the place for us.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What she said. Great knitting. Glad you finally got some sleep. I haven't been able to do that yet.
> 
> Going to do a few comments here so as not to lose thoughts and still keep place.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jynx, I've been wondering what you were up to!?


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Daralene. I had recently seen some at the farmers market and with the recipes here was curious. Wish I could try some somewhere before buying them.


You may have already eaten them and didn't know it. I add to mashed potatoes, roasted root vegetables and stews. I think they're pretty mild...but starchy.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Lovely colors, as was your fabulous sunrise/set picture.


Thanks!


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> Are they considered a starchy vegetables like potatoes?


Just answered in another post--I'd say starchy, but not as much as some potatoes.


----------



## Lurker 2 (Sep 2, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is the rabbit that Vicky was feeding- looked a little less battered at that time. (Must admit that it was actually David who took Big Bunny to the wedding).


So it is still around?


----------



## Sorlenna (Feb 17, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Well that narrows it down, a bit, unless of course it's Texas or Alaska. lolol :sm23:


Nope and nope! :sm04:


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Sam, thank you.
Sonja, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Kate, what a wonderful card. Thank you.
Norma, thank you.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Jeanette, I know, coincidence sounds like the wrong word. But it is interesting how we “know” more than we are conscious of.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Cathy, thank you.
Margaret, thank you and you are right, Kate found a wonderful card!


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, yes, I’ve had deja ve experiences too. But I think the farm stand was maybe precognition or something else. Also, being a twin, my twin and I knew things about each other even when we were apart.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Gwen, glad you got to visit Marianne. How nice to pass on clothes where they can be used.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> What she said. Great knitting. Glad you finally got some sleep. I haven't been able to do that yet.
> 
> Going to do a few comments here so as not to lose thoughts and still keep place.
> 
> ...


I want to go, I'll go as kitty sitter! Lol, of course then I'd need a puppy/kitty sitter, but that will be a fabulous trip for you, take lots of photos.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

With all the talk about starchy veggies thought I’d add my veggie bake I did last night. 
1 butternut squash +1 rutabaga cut 1” cubes; 2 apples cored and sliced. Toss all with 3 Tbs EVOO, place on rimmed baking sheet and salt with coarse salt. Bake in preheated 450F oven 15-20 min turning once. Until soft enough to pierce with fork. Depends on size you cut up into. 
MEANTIME: place 1/4 cup dried cranberries in cup. Add 1/4 cup hot water.
When veggie done place in bowl add cranberries with their liquid. Sprinkle 1/4 cup pumpkin seeds on top. Al got roasted seeds so I just sprinkled on top. If raw seeds toast with unsalted butter in small pan til they puff.
Yummy.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Fan said:


> Hi KayeJo, thank you re the travelling hubby. He texted earlier to say he's on the way to Bathurst. They landed at Sydney then go by coach for 4 more hours to Orange where they're staying near Bathurst. I've had a busy day, went to visit a dear friend who has had a bad accident. While out walking last week she fell and shattered her elbow, and dislocated her jaw. Her hand is black with bruising, and will need new dentures as jaw is cracked too. So I put together a box of fresh fruits, coconut milk, and dates as she's on liquid diet for 6 weeks. She's going to be the smoothie queen. Her daughter is helping her and ailing dad.
> She's very capable, but told her call me if she needs help.
> I'm really tired after waking at 3am, so should sleep well tonight.


Hope you get a good rest & Stu has a great trip.
Your poor friend, that must have been some fall????Poor woman


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Here a life sentence is 20 years but they then get a third knocked off for good behaviour, go figure


Not much time to give up for some terrible crimes!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> It wasn't a farm but a zoo. https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=128582


That's really cute. Hope I someday get some more GKs to make one for..


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

darowil said:


> Widows pension and superannuation payments. Financially we were actually better off!


That's good there was some assistance for her, I don't remember mom ever saying she got anything when Dad died other than what used to be called the "baby bonus" which was $6 or $8/month I forget the exact amount. I remember when I was a teenager it was $16/month when you were 13-16.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, my thoughts exactly! I messaged him on Facebook to tell him where to find the keys, and to call me for the keyless entry code when he got to work. That's how I found out. He also warned me the other guy has not been answering the phone or returning calls, as A has been getting messages about it. A didn't offer where he is working now (if he is, right now), so I didn't ask. I will eventually, though. And if J doesn't get it done on Friday, he will find out that he won't have it again. I will just tell him we will take my 12 year old Expedition back to the dealership for repairs, instead of the small business. It very seldom goes there, with the prices they charge, but he doesn't need to know that! When I find out where A is working, it will most likely go back to him. Our other favorite mechanic got to the point you had to wait 3 months to get an oil change! Which is why we were happy when A started working close by.


We rarely take anything to a garage. DH does most of the work himself & if he can't do it, takes it to his friends garage in town & he helps so it's done quicker & costs less. The only time in recent history I remember him taking anything elsewhere, he took my VW to the dealership for a timing belt ( whatever the heck that is) as it couldn't be done here. 
It always amazes me how many of our friends take vehicles in for oil change & cleaning or winterizing, we would never consider doing that


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been meaning to ask; I've never tried parsnips and am curious what kind of flavor they have? Can you describe the taste?


You don't want my description- yuk!????They are really strong


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The weather is wonderful. A little rain but we need it. Got some mums for the garden. Brought some roses in from the garden and the sparrows have come back to the birdhouse. Hope they don't lay any eggs as it will soon change to much colder, I am sure.


Lovely mums, I saw some here but didn't buy any, DH says I have enough plants in the living room & too cold to have them out anymore????
I had to look up your white pumpkins, they can be used for lots of things & are edible

https://www.tripsavvy.com/what-is-a-white-pumpkin-1600482


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> A couple of places in GA and AL were on our places that we checked out. The one in GA was on a beautiful lake. But, real estate agent subtlely (or so he thought) asked where from the North we were from and whether we were Baptists. We saw a lot of southern flags being flown and figured it wasn't the place for us.


????????you didn't want to be the "damn Yankees" in town? I've heard that on TV.

It always amazes me how many different " accents" there are in the US. I noticed the distinct accent in Boston when I was there & have heard the southern & Texas accents on TV. We've been in the northwest states & they talk just like us. The only place I notice a difference in Canada is the Newfies have a distinct accent & of course lots if Quebecers hav the French. Amazing the US are almost all English speakers but so different


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Not much time to give up for some terrible crimes!


That's what I think too


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Margaret, Vicki was a beautiful bride, she looks very young there.

Liz, hope the power company pays to fix the door opener but don't hold your breath

I can't believe how chatty you were overnight, took me ages to catch up. Really sunny here this morning & supposed to warm up nicely but it sure was frosty, at 10am the car windshield was still thickly covered.
I worked on DSs socks last night, have the second one to the ankle, I wasn't sure a 100gm balk would be enough but it is, thank goodness.
My friends daughter is having a baby anyday so will have to do a sweater once I hear the sex


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That's good there was some assistance for her, I don't remember mom ever saying she got anything when Dad died other than what used to be called the "baby bonus" which was $6 or $8/month I forget the exact amount. I remember when I was a teenager it was $16/month when you were 13-16.


My mother got a very large lump sum plus a widows pension , my brother and I also got a lump sum plus we got child benefit


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you didn't want to be the "damn Yankees" in town? I've heard that on TV.
> 
> It always amazes me how many different " accents" there are in the US. I noticed the distinct accent in Boston when I was there & have heard the southern & Texas accents on TV. We've been in the northwest states & they talk just like us. The only place I notice a difference in Canada is the Newfies have a distinct accent & of course lots if Quebecers hav the French. Amazing the US are almost all English speakers but so different


We thought it would be very tough to make new friends, but the place was beautiful.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Daralene, beautiful mums.


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> My mother got a very large lump sum plus a widows pension , my brother and I also got a lump sum plus we got child benefit


My mother got a set social security amount and then aid to dependent children for each of us until we reached Age 18.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

and how many are you going to buy? --- sam

http://www.darngoodyarn.com/products/hand-beaded-silk-yarn?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you didn't want to be the "damn Yankees" in town? I've heard that on TV.
> 
> It always amazes me how many different " accents" there are in the US. I noticed the distinct accent in Boston when I was there & have heard the southern & Texas accents on TV. We've been in the northwest states & they talk just like us. The only place I notice a difference in Canada is the Newfies have a distinct accent & of course lots if Quebecers hav the French. Amazing the US are almost all English speakers but so different


You should hear all the different accents here which is amazing considering it's not a very big island. A couple of them are really awful . The worst is a new one that every teenager seems to want to use , chav talk it sounds awful


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

gavi - what a great avatar. was the picture taken close to where you live?

allow me to welcome you to the knitting tea party - where conversation and sips of tea are welcomed. no politics nor religion discussed - but we find plenty of other things to talk about. we hope you visit us whenever you are online. there is always fresh hot tea and an empty chair with your name on it. we'll be looking for you. --- sam



gavi said:


> Congratulations!


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

now tami - take deep breaths - soothing thoughts - it won't be the end of the world. it just means you can stay home and knit. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> Especially since I have a 2 wheel drive and not a 4 wheel drive. Of course no one had the part in stock. Soooo, I spent the day without a car for nothing. It goes back tomorrow afternoon to be fixed on Friday. And it better be done or I will be pissed!!!!Best everyone plug their ears Friday afternoon, just in case. If it isn't finished there will be some VERY unladylike words coming out of my mouth! Very loudly! And found out our friend no longer works there as of 2 weeks ago. If I had known that, it would not be fixed there. Not because the other guy isn't good, but because I prefer our friend do it.
> It took half a day for him to return my call, after several calls on my part.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

outstanding kaye - they will look so smart when you are wearing them. the beads are perfect. --- sam



Poledra65 said:


> I've finished the leg on sock 1 and working on heel.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

prayers, hugs and healing energy zooming your way for both you and ray. i think sending ray to rehab and then gently into long term care is perfect. i think that will be the easiest way. tis you that worries us now - you really need to step back and relax and let go of all the caretaker stuff. much to much responsibility for you for so long a time. you can visit him in long term care and be easy in spirit because you know his needs are being met. --- sam



Railyn said:


> I don't have time to read but will let you know what is happening. As mentioned again, Ray has been in Medical ICU with his blood sugar over 500. They had him on IV insulin and that has to be done in an ICU setting. His blood sugar is down and he may have been moved to a regular room. Our kids made arrangements and he is going directly to rehab with the idea of going to long term care. The time in rehab will give us time to get our finances in order concerning his VA disability. Then Tuesday morning I was getting ready to go to the hospital and I felt a "knot" in my chest so I called 911 and ended up in the hospital myself. They did a good heart work-up and saw no problem. I spent the night in the hospital and had a stress test today. I am happy to think that it was "just stress" and not a heart attack. I came home this afternoon and am very tired. Sleep is not a resting thing in the hospital but I was happy to be there.
> thank you for your prayers, hugs and thoughts.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i always thought a life sentence was just that. or maybe they have to add 'with no parole'. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> Sonja & DH, happy anniversary but isn't a life sentence 20 yrs?, if so only 2 of them????????
> Joy congratulations on 41 yrs sober, wow, an accomplishment.
> Sharon so nice your DH got so much done while you were gone. Great you had a fun time with your sister but so sad about her friend, I hope she can at least have good pain control but a shame fear got her to such a place when she could have had a better outcome.
> 
> ...


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

you can always boil one with your potatoes and when they are mashed and all together with butter and cream you will never taste them. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I've tried to like them but they just won't go down????????


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

where have you been jynx - you've been missed. hope you are ok. good to see you back. --- sam



Dreamweaver said:


> That's been me the last couple of weeks. Too far behind to comment, but I do read. Looking forward to KP duty with you next year. Appreciate the link you sent me as well on the mesh.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i will wish you a happy anniversary again but i thought it was tomorrow. of course it is already saturday down under. will you do anything special? --- sam



Swedenme said:


> Thank you Tami and everyone else


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

walk/run a mile or so every day should help with that. --- sam



darowil said:


> Yes still on 5:2.
> It's my middle that is my problem too. Wish it would go- is smaller but still a problem. I suspect it will still be too big even if I do get my weight down.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i want the parrot without the hole in his back. --- sam



darowil said:


> It wasn't a farm but a zoo. https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=128582


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

here is a free baby dress with a little bag to match. --- sam

https://www.darngoodyarn.com/products/little-girls-summer-dress-pattern?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=cpc


----------



## Normaedern (Jul 9, 2013)

thewren said:


> and how many are you going to buy? --- sam
> 
> http://www.darngoodyarn.com/products/hand-beaded-silk-yarn?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=cpc


None. They are lovely but prices. :sm24:


----------



## Fan (Oct 13, 2011)

Good morning all. Well I’ve conquered the big hurdle of being alone for first time. I’m feeling very proud of myself this morning and know everything is fine.
Stu called around 7pm and had just arrived in Orange after a very long day travelling. I used my herbal sleep remedy and woke a couple of times took the remedy in drop form, and voila woke at 6am. The waking was due to an itchy problem I have from a food allergy, but once I put the cold pack on it I got back to sleep just fine.
I feel so sorry for my friend Jenny, she looks so sad and unhappy with her broken elbow and jaw. She’s usually so independent and strong but this has deeply upset her. Her daughter Karen, is doing a great job looking after both her mum and 84 year 
old father. Today I’ve got some retail therapy at the mall to enjoy, having cleared closet I have room for new summer wear in mind.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i think the 'buyer' will need a letter from his/her doctor stating that she needs the grass for medicinal reasons. i'm just not sure if everyone will be able to buy at the 'drug' store. --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> It has passed here, but doesn't become legal for a while. I forget when. Right now they are trying to figure out where it will be "manufactured" and all the controls. I just read where there is a a local town that is being considered for one of the locations. I have very mixed feelings about it. I know it can help medically, but how many are going to find ways around the amounts, ect. The female (I have another name for her that Sam would wash my mouth out with soap if I used it here!) that drove into my cousin's house and killed her had it in her system when she did it. That is what has me really mixed on it.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

just buy one and try it. they really are good. --- sam



Gweniepooh said:


> Thanks Daralene. I had recently seen some at the farmers market and with the recipes here was curious. Wish I could try some somewhere before buying them.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

that sounds good. --- sam



sassafras123 said:


> With all the talk about starchy veggies thought I'd add my veggie bake I did last night.
> 1 butternut squash +1 rutabaga cut 1" cubes; 2 apples cored and sliced. Toss all with 3 Tbs EVOO, place on rimmed baking sheet and salt with coarse salt. Bake in preheated 450F oven 15-20 min turning once. Until soft enough to pierce with fork. Depends on size you cut up into.
> MEANTIME: place 1/4 cup dried cranberries in cup. Add 1/4 cup hot water.
> When veggie done place in bowl add cranberries with their liquid. Sprinkle 1/4 cup pumpkin seeds on top. Al got roasted seeds so I just sprinkled on top. If raw seeds toast with unsalted butter in small pan til they puff.
> Yummy.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Tami, I forgot to ask Iresha about medical cannabis patch. I called Krishna this morning and asked her to ask Iresha. I did explain I was worried it might be mind altering. She will get back to me.
Maya and I walked an hour today! Lovely, about 64F when we started and 71 when we finished. Will try and get out earlier. 50-60F is perfect for me. I’m a tad tired, but it felt so good. We fed the horses.
This Spring I was able to walk Maya an hour then go to the gym and water jog 45 minutes. I want to build up to that again.
I hate having no stamina.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> and how many are you going to buy? --- sam
> 
> http://www.darngoodyarn.com/products/hand-beaded-silk-yarn?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=cpc


Wow! Just a little pricey ????


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> ????????you didn't want to be the "damn Yankees" in town? I've heard that on TV.
> 
> It always amazes me how many different " accents" there are in the US. I noticed the distinct accent in Boston when I was there & have heard the southern & Texas accents on TV. We've been in the northwest states & they talk just like us. The only place I notice a difference in Canada is the Newfies have a distinct accent & of course lots if Quebecers hav the French. Amazing the US are almost all English speakers but so different


For a small counrty it amazes me how many different Scottish accents there are - 20 miles away fom here and the accent is different!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> prayers, hugs and healing energy zooming your way for both you and ray. i think sending ray to rehab and then gently into long term care is perfect. i think that will be the easiest way. tis you that worries us now - you really need to step back and relax and let go of all the caretaker stuff. much to much responsibility for you for so long a time. you can visit him in long term care and be easy in spirit because you know his needs are being met. --- sam


Well said, Sam. Too often the care giver crashes from the stress before the sick one


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i always thought a life sentence was just that. or maybe they have to add 'with no parole'. --- sam


I think that's exactly how it has to be worded


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> you can always boil one with your potatoes and when they are mashed and all together with butter and cream you will never taste them. --- sam


Naw!????I think I'll just forget about them


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

thewren said:


> i want the parrot without the hole in his back. --- sam


I think you could manage that pretty easily


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I have Funny you should bring that up this week. We found a source for Anasazi beans and DH bought some and cooked them up. Sooooo good. We were fortunate enough to be able to go into the Pueblos in Taos because one of our friends spent all his summers there and had elders that would sign us in.... Amazing that they still live there with no electricity, etc.


If you want Anasazi beans when I go to Arizona this winter, let me know and I will send you some. I can even get them in 5# bags in Quartzite if I am remembering the right market!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I forgot to ask Iresha about medical cannabis patch. I called Krishna this morning and asked her to ask Iresha. I did explain I was worried it might be mind altering. She will get back to me.
> Maya and I walked an hour today! Lovely, about 64F when we started and 71 when we finished. Will try and get out earlier. 50-60F is perfect for me. I'm a tad tired, but it felt so good. We fed the horses.
> This Spring I was able to walk Maya an hour then go to the gym and water jog 45 minutes. I want to build up to that again.
> I hate having no stamina.


We watched a documentary about it &'seems they have certain varieties that have been bred more for pain, nausea &'seizures without making you stoned. Here it's supposed to be legalized by next year. Right now you can get a prescription but it's apparently hard to find a doctor who will prescribe it. I haven't tried to get a prescription just what we've heard from others


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

KateB said:


> For a small counrty it amazes me how many different Scottish accents there are - 20 miles away fom here and the accent is different!


It amazes me that we are all supposed to be speaking English but you would sure never know that????Some are nearly impossible to understand


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

thewren said:


> i will wish you a happy anniversary again but i thought it was tomorrow. of course it is already saturday down under. will you do anything special? --- sam


Anniversary is Saturday Sam


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

RookieRetiree said:


> We thought it would be very tough to make new friends, but the place was beautiful.


Too bad but better t find out before you build


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Hmmm, I have an HP and Samsung phone. Wonder if I can do that. I've never backed up phone, just e-mailed myself pictures I want to print or share on here.


I would imagine it would work


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> It wasn't a farm but a zoo. https://www.anniescatalog.com/detail.html?prod_id=128582


Wow! Guess I need to find my Annie's attic password. On sale for $2.99 only 5 left!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm too much like my mother to get married again as well. I've not yet got mine trained.
> He rang me today and said he was going to be 1 1/2 hours (this was at 1.45). I went and had coffee with Maryanne got back at 5 and no sign that He had been here. Rang him and his first words were- I haven't got home yet did you notice? Turned up about 7! Just in time for tea.
> He came back very excited- ha had just discovered that one of our neighbours from a previous house was a cousin on his fathers side! A fairly distant cousin I gather.


Well, I guess discovering a cousin is a good reason to be late!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, we do! Hmm, wonder if I have one on my phone? Of course I'm on the laptop right now! I usually read on my phone anymore.


????


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I sure hope it is fixed when you check back. Don't worry about "burning my ears" as if it isn't fixed it won't be anything new to my ears unfortunately from my own mouth...LOL.


It's supposed to be done about noon tomorrow.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> Sure can understand how that would strongly impact your feelings. Just horrible and she deserves the name. I was thinking they are able to produce it with all the normal impact of a high removed from the drug. I sure hope they can remove the high. Hugs to you with this being so closely related to the tragedy. Big Hugs.


Yes, I also am thinking they can remove the "high" and retain the medicinal properties. Hope so. If so, then I'm fine with it. Thanks for the hug. We were not close, but she was DD's age, and their boys are the same age, same school, sometimes same class. Just hit very close to home. In more ways than one.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it! Sometimes when I tell my DH I love him his comment is "You can't help yourself." Of course it is said jokingly and I sometimes respond with "Yea, I've always felt sorry for the mentally challenged". Again just being a smart A**.


 :sm09:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Cashmeregma said:


> The weather is wonderful. A little rain but we need it. Got some mums for the garden. Brought some roses in from the garden and the sparrows have come back to the birdhouse. Hope they don't lay any eggs as it will soon change to much colder, I am sure.


Pretty mums. I don't know if the cream colored pumpkins are edible or not.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> And Athens, GA is in the top 10 places to retire! You (Jynx & Jeanette) should move here! That would be so exciting to have you both here!


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Jeanette, I know, coincidence sounds like the wrong word. But it is interesting how we "know" more than we are conscious of.


Serendipity!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, yes, I've had deja ve experiences too. But I think the farm stand was maybe precognition or something else. Also, being a twin, my twin and I knew things about each other even when we were apart.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> We rarely take anything to a garage. DH does most of the work himself & if he can't do it, takes it to his friends garage in town & he helps so it's done quicker & costs less. The only time in recent history I remember him taking anything elsewhere, he took my VW to the dealership for a timing belt ( whatever the heck that is) as it couldn't be done here.
> It always amazes me how many of our friends take vehicles in for oil change & cleaning or winterizing, we would never consider doing that


DH can do some things but not all. He does the oil changes on the truck and RV, but to do my Expedition it needs put up on a rack to get to the oil filter and plug. He did it once and I told him never again. It took him 5 hours to do. His time isn't worth it. I can have it done in 30-40 minutes at Walmart. He doesn't have the special tools to do the wheel bearings on his truck, and on mine it's a whole hub assembly. Still takes tools he doesn't have. The "older" cars with simpler parts he could do a lot on. The newer ones, not as much.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

Bonnie, thank you. I have heard same thing re medical marijuana. Know we have place you get medical marijuana here. But I just want to make super sure it won’t break my sobriety.


----------



## sassafras123 (May 28, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Serendipity!


YES, thank you.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Margaret, Vicki was a beautiful bride, she looks very young there.
> 
> Liz, hope the power company pays to fix the door opener but don't hold your breath
> 
> ...


I use 100gm skeins to knit DH's size 12 socks. I usually have it's a bit left over. I should learn to like knitting them toe up and not worry about having enough but just haven't found a heel I like. I guess it's a matter of liking what you learned first! I should go check out Margaret's toe up workshop.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> now tami - take deep breaths - soothing thoughts - it won't be the end of the world. it just means you can stay home and knit. --- sam


Yeah. I took lots of them. Hopefully I won't need to tomorrow. I probably won't get much knitting done but I'm sure I will at least spend time online! I just have appointments I need to make and can't until I know for sure I'll have the car. Did get the dentist appointment made for Tuesday morning. They called me this morning with a reminder! Still need to make the mammogram appointment.


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

i don't crochet. --- sam



Bonnie7591 said:


> I think you could manage that pretty easily


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> here is a free baby dress with a little bag to match. --- sam
> 
> https://www.darngoodyarn.com/products/little-girls-summer-dress-pattern?utm_source=criteo&utm_medium=cpc


Cute


----------



## iamsam (Apr 14, 2011)

what is so great about anasazi beans? --- sam



tami_ohio said:


> If you want Anasazi beans when I go to Arizona this winter, let me know and I will send you some. I can even get them in 5# bags in Quartzite if I am remembering the right market!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

Fan said:


> Good morning all. Well I've conquered the big hurdle of being alone for first time. I'm feeling very proud of myself this morning and know everything is fine.
> Stu called around 7pm and had just arrived in Orange after a very long day travelling. I used my herbal sleep remedy and woke a couple of times took the remedy in drop form, and voila woke at 6am. The waking was due to an itchy problem I have from a food allergy, but once I put the cold pack on it I got back to sleep just fine.
> I feel so sorry for my friend Jenny, she looks so sad and unhappy with her broken elbow and jaw. She's usually so independent and strong but this has deeply upset her. Her daughter Karen, is doing a great job looking after both her mum and 84 year
> old father. Today I've got some retail therapy at the mall to enjoy, having cleared closet I have room for new summer wear in mind.


I'm proud of you! Sorry for your friend. I'm sure it's hard for her. Enjoy your retail therapy!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> i think the 'buyer' will need a letter from his/her doctor stating that she needs the grass for medicinal reasons. i'm just not sure if everyone will be able to buy at the 'drug' store. --- sam


Yes, I'm sure they will need a prescription.


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> Tami, I forgot to ask Iresha about medical cannabis patch. I called Krishna this morning and asked her to ask Iresha. I did explain I was worried it might be mind altering. She will get back to me.
> Maya and I walked an hour today! Lovely, about 64F when we started and 71 when we finished. Will try and get out earlier. 50-60F is perfect for me. I'm a tad tired, but it felt so good. We fed the horses.
> This Spring I was able to walk Maya an hour then go to the gym and water jog 45 minutes. I want to build up to that again.
> I hate having no stamina.


Hope you get a good answer. Glad you could walk Maya for an hour and feed the horses


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

sassafras123 said:


> YES, thank you.


 :sm24:


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

thewren said:


> what is so great about anasazi beans? --- sam


They don't need to be soaked like the other dried beans and don't cause the gas like the others. Similar in flavor to maybe a navy bean?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Great pattern.... (I'm so far behind, though I did read last weeks, I'll probably have to use summaries to finish this week. No way I'll get all read. I wish I could just scroll through with toes while I knit or train the cats. Would love to know how you knit and read and comment at the same time.)
> 
> OH..... my favorite yarn store in Tulsa, OK "Loops" is stocking EVERY Hedgehog yarn made. I am so excited. They have several models made up. Had I only known when the neighbors went to Tulsa for a wedding this past week-end, I would have tagged along and just spent the day in the store. We do have a friend there who is needing some help. Maybe I can talk DH into going and helping him out while I shop since my favorite cross stitch store is there as well "Silver Needle".


Thank you. 
Ooh, that would be fabulous!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> DD's big Great Pyrenees, Maggie, lays like that all the time if she is getting some scratching. Otherwise, she is such a lady!


 :sm23: 
They do have personalities. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> The whole reason I got the I-pad 6 years ago was to be able to store and read knitting patterns. Haven't figured that out yet!


Bring it to KAP and we'll get you sorted. :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> I don't go out on orange or red days. I don't have trouble breathing, but it sure irritates my eyes and gets my throat tickling.


I know what you mean, my eyes would burn and itch and my sinuses would go crazy, either blocking up or running down the street.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Well, that just proves he isn't a complete idiot.... Why is it men always think they have a "better" plan. I have a darling little carved table outside that I have done in 4 different colors of wood STAIN. All dark colors. The top WAS red. DH decided to "fix" it and painted it white with garish yellow in the center flower and "touched up" one on the side. I have to either sand the thing down to bare wood (probably impossible) to redo the top OR have him just build a new, uncarved top and see if I can get acetone to take off the one yellow painted flower down to the stain. What I had asked him to do was simply cut a piece of plexiglass to cover the top so that the weather would not affect it and so the open carving on the table would be covered. At this point, I'm ready to toss it. If he would only tell me what he is doing before hand.
> :sm13: :sm13: :sm13:


Thank goodness that David is NOT a self starter when it comes to household chores. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Normaedern said:


> Love it, love it :sm24:


 :sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Yes they are sparkly. Melissa uses it fairly often, Glinda the Good Wool, usually a sliver glitter cord but these ones are black.
> I am keeping up with getting an old UFO done each month (well almost :sm02: ). The Jungle was one of them and finished it a day or two late. Still trying to get Augusts finished but that is the one I finished and the size was wrong. Just have straight forward knitting to go now on them so they will be done.
> And was encouraged to discover that the large majority of my projects in Ravelry are finished so I do seem to be finishing more. Just went and checked and found a pair of socks that I had started and was looking at today but had no record off. Forgot to check Ravelry projects but there it is with the pattern used so I can get back to it and finish it (was going to give it to Vick for Christmas last year so this year will do instead). Times like that when I am very glad I use Ravelry now. And today I found some yarn and was able to quickly check that I didn't have any more of it.


I do love my Ravelry. I went in a couple days ago and made sure all my finished projects said finished, anything that is frogged, I tagged frogged and so on, cleared up a good bit. I used my Ravelry stash when Marla and I were somewhere, so that I could see if I already had some yarn that I liked, turns out I do. lol


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> I'm too much like my mother to get married again as well. I've not yet got mine trained.
> He rang me today and said he was going to be 1 1/2 hours (this was at 1.45). I went and had coffee with Maryanne got back at 5 and no sign that He had been here. Rang him and his first words were- I haven't got home yet did you notice? Turned up about 7! Just in time for tea.
> He came back very excited- ha had just discovered that one of our neighbours from a previous house was a cousin on his fathers side! A fairly distant cousin I gather.


Lol!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> This is the rabbit that Vicky was feeding- looked a little less battered at that time. (Must admit that it was actually David who took Big Bunny to the wedding).


Awe! 
Great photo, lovely bride. 
Sweet of David to take the bunny.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> Lovely ladies-you really are looking great, well done. Yarn looks good but I really love the look of the scarf- something i haven't yet tried either but have seen some great stuff so one of these days I will find time to do it.
> Maybe next year I should aim at a UFO 2 out of 3 months and the other months aim to learn a new technique. In fact one could cover both- I started a coffee cosy once in double knitting but never got far so I could pick that up. Could do brioche and also knitting two socks one inside the other. So there with no effort I have found 3 to do!


I really want to try the 2 socks in one also, it's on my "learn to do" bucket list.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> And protection for those accused who are innocent.


Absolutely, that is something that even though proven innocent can follow one for the rest of their life.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

darowil said:


> 30ilbs sounds a lot more than 14 kgs. But when I sauid how many pound sit sounds a lot still. Whereas as 5 kgs doesn't sound much. So I think I will look at weight lost in pounds and weight to lose in kilograms!


That's a great idea, I may borrow it. :sm04:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> As a teenager, I had dreams that actually happened! I would dream it, and a few days later it would happen. All related to things friends and I did at school. We would be sitting at lunch or doing something school related, and all of a sudden, it's, wait a minute, we just did this! Kind of deja' vu! Once in a great while it will still happen, but not very often.


I was telling a friend about a dream I had had the night before, that involved her and her boyfriend, she looked at me pale and said that that had actually happened the night before. :sm06:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> Yes, my thoughts exactly! I messaged him on Facebook to tell him where to find the keys, and to call me for the keyless entry code when he got to work. That's how I found out. He also warned me the other guy has not been answering the phone or returning calls, as A has been getting messages about it. A didn't offer where he is working now (if he is, right now), so I didn't ask. I will eventually, though. And if J doesn't get it done on Friday, he will find out that he won't have it again. I will just tell him we will take my 12 year old Expedition back to the dealership for repairs, instead of the small business. It very seldom goes there, with the prices they charge, but he doesn't need to know that! When I find out where A is working, it will most likely go back to him. Our other favorite mechanic got to the point you had to wait 3 months to get an oil change! Which is why we were happy when A started working close by.


Hopefully your friend will be working again soon in the area if he isn't already, it's tough when you get someone good and then they move or retire.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I've been meaning to ask; I've never tried parsnips and am curious what kind of flavor they have? Can you describe the taste?


I equate them to a mild white carrot.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I just love these.


Thank you!


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

tami_ohio said:


> It has passed here, but doesn't become legal for a while. I forget when. Right now they are trying to figure out where it will be "manufactured" and all the controls. I just read where there is a a local town that is being considered for one of the locations. I have very mixed feelings about it. I know it can help medically, but how many are going to find ways around the amounts, ect. The female (I have another name for her that Sam would wash my mouth out with soap if I used it here!) that drove into my cousin's house and killed her had it in her system when she did it. That is what has me really mixed on it.


Yes, they need to make sure that they enforce driving just like they do with alcohol, and they can't go "easy" on first time offenders, they need to hit them hard from the start. 
I think it's good that they don't make it instantly legal, they need to take time to make sure that all the controls and penalties are in place so that there are no questions or grey areas later.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I did swing by Marianne's on the way to NC and dropped off several big boxes of clothes for her to go through and pick what she wanted.
> I'll be going back to her home in a few weeks to pick up the empty boxes. I had unloaded ALL of my clothes and since many of the sizes she could use it only made sense to pass them along to her. What she doesn't want she will donate to a church in her area that provides clothing for folks needing stuff for jobs, interviews, etc. Helps not only me and her out but many others. The church gives the items away instead of charging for them so a win-win all around.


Definitely a win, win, win, situation. 
:sm24:


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Gweniepooh said:


> I love it! Sometimes when I tell my DH I love him his comment is "You can't help yourself." Of course it is said jokingly and I sometimes respond with "Yea, I've always felt sorry for the mentally challenged". Again just being a smart A**.


 :sm23:


----------

